# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Le statut de l'Irlande en tant que paradis fiscal pour les GAFA prend fin

## Stphane le calme

*La dette d'Apple en matire d'impts en Europe pourrait se chiffrer  8 milliards de dollars entre 2004 et 2012* 
*des snateurs amricains manifestent leurs inquitudes  * 

Fin de l'anne 2015, le  quotidien italien La Reppublica a confi quaprs plusieurs mois de ngociations, Apple Italia, qui dpend du sige europen dApple en Irlande, a accept de dbourser 318 millions deuros au fisc et va signer au courant de cette anne un nouvel accord couvrant les exercices de son anne fiscale. Il faut rappeler que cette filiale d'Apple  a t accuse par les autorits davoir chapp 880 millions dimpts sur le revenu (IRES) sur la priode allant de 2009  2012 en transfrant une partie des revenus dans sa filiale irlandaise.

D'aprs une analyse faite par la division d'investigation de Bloomberg, la dette d'Apple en matire d'impts pourrait se chiffrer  8 milliards de dollars sur les 64,1 milliards de profits gnrs entre 2004 et 2012, soit un taux d'imposition de 12,5 % si la Commission europenne dcidait de durcir ses rgles en matire de fiscalit. Une enqute a alors t ouverte depuis 2014 et la dcision serait attendue pour le mois de mars.  


Plusieurs snateurs amricains sont monts au crneau pour dfendre les intrts de multinationales amricaines. Dans une lettre adresse au secrtaire du Trsor Jack Lew ainsi qu'aux membres du Comit des Finances du Snat, ils ont demand  l'administration de veiller  ce que les rgulateurs europens n'imposent pas de sanctions rtroactives comme celle qui menace actuellement Apple. Selon les snateurs, aprs avoir examin l'impact potentiel de ces investigations sur des entreprises amricaines, ces dernires pourraient tre confrontes   une imposition discriminatoire .

 Nos proccupations ne proviennent pas uniquement de ces cas initiaux, mais galement par le prcdent qui pourrait ouvrir la voie  l'UE dans les taxes rtroactives sur des bnfices gnrs par d'autres entreprises amricaines * dans certains cas, les revenus en question pourraient avoir t gnrs une dcennie avant , ont expliqu les snateurs.  C'est la raison pour laquelle ils  exhortent le Trsor  intensifier ses efforts pour empcher la Commission europenne de prendre des mesures rtroactives qui sont incompatibles avec les normes internationalement reconnues et que les tats-Unis voient de tels rsultats comme une menace directe  ses intrts .

Les snateurs ont rappel qu'en  juin 2014, la Commission europenne a ouvert des enqutes en Irlande (au sujet d'Apple), aux Pays-Bas (au sujet de Starbucks) et au Luxembourg (au sujet de Fiat Financing and Trade). En octobre 2014, la Commission europenne a ouvert une enqute au Luxembourg (au sujet d'Amazon). Le 3 dcembre 2015, la Commission europenne a ouvert une enqute au Luxembourg (au sujet de Mac Donald). Le 21 octobre 2015, des dcisions finales ont t annonces aux Pays-Bas (le cas Starbuck) et au Luxembourg (le cas Fiat). Dans ces dcisions, la Commission europenne a ordonn  ces pays de recouvrer ce que la Commission europenne pense qu'elle aurait d collecter en termes d'impts sur le revenu de ces entreprises sur une priode s'tendant sur une dcennie. Le Luxembourg et les Pays-Bas ont fait appel de cette dcision .   Les dcisions finales sur les cas impliquant Apple et Amazon sont attendues bientt et l'Irlande ainsi que le Luxembourg ont soutenu que les allgations de la Commission europenne sont sans fondement .

Pour les Snateurs,  une politique fiscale prvisible favorise un environnement stable et quitable pour faire des affaires et pour investir  :  pnaliser les contribuables de faon rtroactive sous une nouvelle loi ou sur une nouvelle interprtation d'une loi existante sans pravis va  l'encontre de cet objectif .

Source : Bloomberg, lettre ouverte des snateurs amricains

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Optimisation fiscale : Apple Italia accepte de verser 318 millions d'euros au fisc, une situation qui pourrait crer un prcdent en Europe

 ::fleche::  Optimisation fiscale des gants du Web : l'UE envisage des rgles transfrontalires obligatoires, Apple et Amazon dans le collimateur de Bruxelles

----------


## TheGreyMustache

<...Pour les Snateurs,  une politique fiscale prvisible favorise un environnement stable et quitable pour faire des affaires et pour investir  :  en pnalisant les contribuables de faon rtroactive sous une nouvelle loi ou sur une nouvelle interprtation d'une loi existante sans pravis va  l'encontre de cet objectif ....>

Et les amendes infliges par les USA pour certaines "affaires" europennes favorisent aussi un environnement stable et quitable ?

----------


## BenoitM

> <...Pour les Snateurs,  une politique fiscale prvisible favorise un environnement stable et quitable pour faire des affaires et pour investir  :  en pnalisant les contribuables de faon rtroactive sous une nouvelle loi ou sur une nouvelle interprtation d'une loi existante sans pravis va  l'encontre de cet objectif ....>
> 
> Et les amendes infliges par les USA pour certaines "affaires" europennes favorisent aussi un environnement stable et quitable ?


Les amandes infliges par les USA n'taient pas du a une loi rtro-active

----------


## Zirak

Je ne vois pas le rapport avec les contribuables ? 

Ce ne sont ni les contribuables, ni les employs de ces entreprises qui vont pays ces arrirs si effectivement les jugements vont dans ce sens mais leurs trsoreries qui vont tre impactes en devant "payer" une infime partie de ce qu'elles auraient du payer normalement.

On accuse la filiale d'avoir chapp  880M d'IR, ils doivent en payer 330M et ils pleurent ? *SI* les faits taient avrs, je leur ferais payer les 880M + des arrirs de retard... Pour un particulier, ds que tu dpasses la date de paiement de quelques jours, on te fait payer un "bonus", et la on leur fait cadeau de plus de 50% du montant, et cela ne va toujours pas ? 

Surtout que bon, quand des socits comme Apple, finissent des exercices fiscaux annuels  plusieurs dizaines de milliards de dollars, ils ne sont pas  330M prs...

----------


## Iradrille

> Plusieurs snateurs amricains sont monts au crneau pour dfendre les intrts de multinationales amricaines. Dans une lettre adresse au secrtaire du Trsor Jack Lew ainsi qu'aux membres du Comit des Finances du Snat, ils ont demand  l'administration de veiller  ce que les rgulateurs europens n'imposent pas de sanctions rtroactives comme celle qui menace actuellement Apple. Selon les snateurs, aprs avoir examin l'impact potentiel de ces investigations sur des entreprises amricaines, ces dernires pourraient tre confrontes   une imposition discriminatoire .


C'est stupide.
"J'ai tu quelqu'un hier, mais c'tait hier, je veux pas tre puni rtroactivement pour quelque chose que la justice vient de prouver."

----------


## Zirak

> C'est stupide.
> "J'ai tu quelqu'un hier, mais c'tait hier, je veux pas tre puni rtroactivement pour quelque chose que la justice vient de prouver."


Attention, mme pour ce genre d'affaire, il doit y avoir un dlai de prescription. (Et oui au bout de plusieurs dizaines d'annes, tu peux t'en sortir sans aucuns problmes mme pour un meurtre.)

Je pense que c'est pour cela qu'on ne remonte que sur une dcennie, pour les annes d'avant, cela doit tre considr comme "trop tard".

Mais effectivement, pour les annes o il n'y a pas prescription, on se fiche compltement que cela leur plaise ou non.

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est stupide.
> "J'ai tu quelqu'un hier, mais c'tait hier, je veux pas tre puni rtroactivement pour quelque chose que la justice vient de prouver."


Euh votre comparaison est dbile.

Les entreprises avaient des accords avec les tats, or maintenant on dit que ces accords n'taient pas lgaux et qu'ils faut donc payer.
Se sont plus les tats qui sont en tord que les entreprises

----------


## Kropernic

J'ai p-e mal compris l'article...

Ce que j'ai compris en lisant l'article, c'est que l'UE a pondu une nouvelle loi et qu'ils veulent l'appliquer de manire rtro-active sur 10 ans.  

Je pensais que c'tait interdit...

Exemple absurde : 
Demain, suite  une catastrophe cologique sans prcdente, les pommes sont en voie disparition et il devient interdit d'en manger.  Va-t-on rechercher 10 ans en arrire aprs tous les mangeurs de pommes et les punir ?

Aprs, si j'ai mal compris et que la loi existait dj, alors je suis d'accord avec Zirak.  Qu'ils paient !

----------


## youtpout978

> Euh votre comparaison est dbile.
> 
> Les entreprises avaient des accords avec les tats, or maintenant on dit que ces accords n'taient pas lgaux et qu'ils faut donc payer.
> Se sont plus les tats qui sont en tord que les entreprises


Je ne crois pas qu'elles avaient des accords avec les tats qu'elles spoliaient mais plus avec les tats o l'argent allait pour ne payer qu'un impt misrable, j'espre que ces entreprises seront traits comme sont traits les particuliers ou les entreprises locales.

----------


## Iradrille

> Euh votre comparaison est dbile.
> 
> Les entreprises avaient des accords avec les tats, or maintenant on dit que ces accords n'taient pas lgaux et qu'ils faut donc payer.
> Se sont plus les tats qui sont en tord que les entreprises


Il y a encore actuellement des procs pour les collabos, c'est de la faute de l'tat qui change les rgles et rend le gazage de Juifs interdit a aussi ? (Meilleure comparaison ? Point Goldwin++)

La loi s'applique aussi aux grosses boites.
Ces mmes grosses boites n'ont aucun problme pour censurer leurs contenu / ajuster leur gamme pour s'implanter en Chine par exemple.
Pourquoi ne paieraient-elles pas les mmes impts que tout le monde en France ?

----------


## Zirak

> Les entreprises avaient des accords avec les tats, or maintenant on dit que ces accords n'taient pas lgaux et qu'ils faut donc payer.
> Se sont plus les tats qui sont en tord que les entreprises


Cela dpends des accords, pour moi ceux-ci (si on prend l'exemple du Luxembourg), taient que ces entreprises avaient un taux d'imposition moindre que les entreprises locales, afin de favoriser leur venue, donc au lieu de payer (chiffres bidons au pif) 20% d'IR, elles n'en payaient que 12%.

Mais dans les accords, je ne pense pas qu'ils taient convenu qu'il y ai migration d'une partie des revenus vers une autre entit fiscale dans un autre pays, pour payer encore moins d'IR. C'est cette partie la qui pose problme il me semble, et c'est cette somme l qu'on essai de rcuprer en partie. 

(ou alors comme Kropernic, j'ai peut-tre mal compris aussi).


Aprs oui dans un 2me temps, il faudra rgler ce problme d'accords pour favoriser l'vasion fiscale, et ces entreprises amricaines devront payer le mme taux que les autres. Et sur ce point l, lgalement je suis d'accord qu'il ne devrait pas y avoir rtroaction mme si moralement cela ne serait que justice, puisque dans ce cas, c'est effectivement nous les citoyens, qui payons des impts en plus pour compenser le manque  gagner de l'Etat. (Si l'Etat franais avait gagner 2/3 milliards de plus par an grce  l'IR des grosses multinationales (pas seulement amricaines d'ailleurs), nos impts  nous auraient "peut-tre" augment moins vite.

----------


## deuche

> On accuse la filiale d'avoir chapp  880M d'IR, ils doivent en payer 330M et ils pleurent ? SI les faits taient avrs, je leur ferais payer les 880M + des arrirs de retard... Pour un particulier, ds que tu dpasses la date de paiement de quelques jours, on te fait payer un "bonus", et la on leur fait cadeau de plus de 50% du montant, et cela ne va toujours pas ?


Tout pendant que le montant des amendes sera infrieur au montant de l'escroquerie, il n'y aura aucune raison pour que l'escroquerie cesse. 
Sous couvert que la commission Europenne ferait son boulot, concrtement elle ne fait qu'entretenir des comportements peu scrupuleux tout en assurant une bonne communication  son gard.

Cela lui permet de redorer son blason  un moment o le doute et le manque de confiance sinstallent dans la tte de plus en plus dEuropens.  Ceci tant, je ne suis pas sr qu'ils seront nombreux les tricheurs  faire de la prison alors quen ralit, plus que largent cest bien la privation des liberts qui incitent  avoir des comportements exemplaires.

Je serai eux, je ne me priverai pas, pourquoi le feraient-ils d'ailleurs pour quelles bonnes raisons ?

----------


## Zirak

> Il y a encore actuellement des procs pour les collabos, c'est de la faute de l'tat qui change les rgles et rend le gazage de Juifs interdit a aussi ? (Meilleure comparaison ? Point Goldwin++)


Non c'est juste que pour les crimes contre l'humanit, il n'y a pas de prescription.

Sinon pour la plupart des cas, cela peut aller de quelques mois  30 ans aprs (sachant qu'il y a des cas, ou cela ne dmarre pas le jour du dlit en question, mais plus tard, notamment sur tout ce qui a trait aux mineurs (violences, viols, etc), o la date de prescription ne commencera pas  la date du dlit, mais  partir du moment de la majorit du mineur il me semble).

----------


## a028762

Que les entreprises internationales profitent des fiscalits avantageuses au sein de l'Europe, c'est "lgalement" correct,
mme si c'est au dsavantage des contribuables individuels.
Il devient vital, pour l'Europe aussi, que l'Europe "armonise" les fiscalits des diffrents tats pour les entreprises, c'est mme vital pour nous.
Exemple de l'Irlande, aprs avoir cass sa jeunesse par une politique ultra-librale, 
rappelez vous il y a quelques annes, les jeunes sont partis en masse  l'tranger, 
vu le caractre rigoriste de leur politique nationale,
maintenant, il y des journalistes pour faire l'appologie du travail en Irlande, on croit rver !
Renault, comme tant d'autres, profite de cela en ayant cr il y a dj quelques annes une holding en Hollande et 
une centrale d'achats commune avec Nissan, galement en Hollande.
Ol

----------


## Gooby

> Je serai eux, je ne me priverai pas, pourquoi le feraient-ils d'ailleurs pour quelles bonnes raisons ?


C'est prcisment la raison pour laquelle je n'ai pas haute estime de toi. Tu passes ton temps  critiquer X et Y sur ton topic ddi, mais en fin de compte, qu'est-ce que tu nous apprends? Que si tu tais  leur place, tu ferais pareil. L'immoralit de leurs comportements, que tu ne cesses de dnoncer (et cela, c'est tout  ton honneur), ne devrait-elle pas tre une raison suffisante pour ne pas se comporter de la sorte? Et l'intgrit  l'UPR, on en fait quoi? On la jette aux orties? Avec les autres promesses? Votre parti ne vaut pas mieux que ceux que vous dnoncez, en voici encore une preuve flagrante pour ceux qui en douteraient encore.

Ouais, c'est une vision simpliste. Mais si mme dans des conditions utopiques et hypothtique, vous n'tes pas capable d'tre intgre, inutile d'aller plus loin.

----------


## deuche

> C'est prcisment la raison pour laquelle je n'ai pas haute estime de toi. Tu passes ton temps  critiquer X et Y sur ton topic ddi, mais en fin de compte, qu'est-ce que tu nous apprends? Que si tu tais  leur place, tu ferais pareil.
> 
> Ouais, c'est une vision simpliste. Mais si mme dans des conditions utopiques et hypothtique, vous n'tes pas capable d'tre intgre, inutile d'aller plus loin.


Je te remercie de ton intervention. Elle est trs constructive.
'Je serai' est une forme de conditionnelle qui ne se ralisera jamais car  la base je ne suis pas eux. Mais je constate que plutt que de taper sur tes matres, tu prfres me m'agresser directement alors que je mets juste en vidence quil ny a rien qui puisse inciter  ne pas tricher pour les fraudeurs de haut vol. Je me permets donc de te rpondre aussi directement.

Cest  cause de comportements comme le tiens qui sans cesse critique ceux qui bougent leur cul tant bien que mal que le monde est ce qu'il est aujourd'hui.
C'est parce que des personnes comme toi ergotent sur une phrase en tant malhonnte intellectuellement qu'un nombre important de personnes qui aimeraient s'engager politiquement ne le font pas  cause de la suspicion malhonnte qu'il peut y avoir derrire.

Quest-ce que tu viens parler de mon parti ? Vous ntes mme pas capable de mesurer que cest vous qui en parlez le plus et vous venez aprs me critiquer que je ne fais quen parler. Dans tous vos propos il ny a pas de justesse, vous tes uniquement  charge sur ma personne quand je ne fais que men prendre au systme, en pointant du doigt ses dfaillances. Vous tes juste bon  me dire que je nai pas dargumentation, mais regardez-vous, regardez vos agissements regardez ce que vous faites concrtement pour amliorer le quotidien de vos enfants et dans quelques annes de vos petits-enfants.

Oui, en effet lUnion europenne mrite dtre dcrypte telle quelle est, oui en effet personne ne connait Donald Tusk, demandez donc autour de vous, oui en effet cela ne compte pas puisquon en parle pas mais une chose est certaine en revanche : Jean Monnet avait bien pour intention de dmembrer les tats Nation et je ne suis pas sr que ce beau projet puisse faire lunanimit auprs des Europens.

LUnion Europenne est un mensonge populaire une super structure technocratique et si jtais menteur, malhonnte, stupide, riche ou profondment libral je me sentirai alors videment Europen.

Ta vision n'est pas simpliste, elle est malhonnte ce qui n'est pas la mme chose. Tu m'accuses de ne pas tre intgre parce que j'emploi du conditionnel, c'est la seule chose que tu as concrtement contre ma personne et mon parti ? Tu mets cela en face de Donald Tusk qui a laiss faire les tortures sur son propre territoire alors qu'il tait 1er ministre ? Tu as le droit de croire qu'il n'tait pas au courant, mais tu ne peux pas nier le fait que ce soit lui et personne d'autre qui ait t choisi pour tre le reprsentant de l'Union Europenne, celui qui donne le tempo  la commission Europenne.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Non c'est juste que pour les crimes contre l'humanit, il n'y a pas de prescription.
> 
> Sinon pour la plupart des cas, cela peut aller de quelques mois  30 ans aprs (sachant qu'il y a des cas, ou cela ne dmarre pas le jour du dlit en question, mais plus tard, notamment sur tout ce qui a trait aux mineurs (violences, viols, etc), o la date de prescription ne commencera pas  la date du dlit, mais  partir du moment de la majorit du mineur il me semble).


a vrai dire la date de prescription est calcule en fonction de la dcouverte du dlit/crime. Si aucun lment n'a permit  la justice de dcouvrir un crime (dans le cas d'un meutre, pas de dclaration de disparition, pas de dcouverte de corp etc...) et qu'on tombe sur le corp au bout de 40 ans, il faudra 30 ans  partir de ce moment pour que la prescription s'applique.

Pour le cas des mineurs c'est effectivement la date  partir de laquelle ils peuvent porter plainte sans pression qui compte pour la prescription, mais c'est un peu hypocrite car la preuve est toujours  apporter. Et si un viol peut tre prouve par attestation mdicale quelques jours aprs le viol, le prouver 10 ans aprs (dans le cas d'un viol  8 ans) n'est pas vraiment facile, donc mme s'il n'y a pas prescription, il n'y a pas non plus forcment condamnation ou rparation.


D'un point de vu fiscal, je suis d'accord avec ce qui a t dit avant, s'il ne payent une amende suprieure  la haute de leur prjudice, a ne sert  rien.

----------


## DonQuiche

*L'explication en deux secondes*

* L'UE n'a pas pondu de loi rtroactive. Ce qui est anticonstitutionnel en France (sauf exceptions) et ailleurs.

* En revanche la fiscalit irlandaise violerait depuis plusieurs annes les textes europens existants.

* LIrlande pourrait donc tre condamne  taxer rtroactivement les entreprises amricaines, sur plus de dix ans.

Un intressant imbroglio juridique.

----------


## lper

> 'Je serai' est une forme de conditionnelle qui ne se ralisera jamais car  la base je ne suis pas eux.


Dsol mais c'est du futur selon ton criture.

----------


## JackJnr

> *L'explication en deux secondes*
> 
> * L'UE n'a pas pondu de loi rtroactive. Ce qui est anticonstitutionnel en France (sauf exceptions) et ailleurs.
> 
> * En revanche la fiscalit irlandaise violerait depuis plusieurs annes les textes europens existants.
> 
> * LIrlande pourrait donc tre condamne  taxer rtroactivement les entreprises amricaines, sur plus de dix ans.
> 
> Un intressant imbroglio juridique.


Merci pour tes claircissements. Sans critiquer d'autres commentaires on a enfin des faits dpassionns et clairs. Je comprends mieux les inquitudes amricaines.

----------


## pmithrandir

Il faut aussi ajouter dans la balance la volont manifeste d'chapper  limpt.

Une boite qui a des revenus moins taxs en Irlande depuis des annes, mais qui paye ses taxes selon sa rpartition relle en Europe ne risque rien. Elle est de bonne fois.
Une socit qui fait 99.9% de son activit dans d'autres pays d'Europe mais qui rapatrie dans un seul pays pour payer moins de taxes grce a un accord fiscal(a priori illgal) ou qui pire profite de 2 droits opposs pour ne pas payer de taxes, sera en directe ligne de mire.

Le pourcentage incrimin compte aussi.
Si ca concerne 1% de votre CA ou 90% de celui ci, ce n'est pas la mme chose.

----------


## Saverok

> * LIrlande pourrait donc tre condamne  taxer rtroactivement les entreprises amricaines, sur plus de dix ans.


Es-tu sr de cela car dans l'accort que vient de passer Apple en Italie, la rgulation s'effectue directement avec l'Italie sans passer par l'Irlande.
Ce n'est pas Apple qui paye  l'Irlande qui reverse ensuite  l'Italie.
A vrai dire, pour le moment, l'Irlande n'est condamne  rien du tout ce que je trouve trs curieux, par ailleurs.

Et puis, si c'est l'Irlande qui est en tort, il n'y a aucune raison de faire payer les entreprises.
C'est un peu comme un marchand qui ferai de la vente  perte en dehors de soldes et qui ensuite, demanderai  ses clients de payer la diffrence aprs coup.

----------


## Mat.M

> Je ne vois pas le rapport avec les contribuables ? 
> 
> Ce ne sont ni les contribuables, ni les employs de ces entreprises qui vont pays ces arrirs si effectivement les jugements vont dans ce sens mais leurs trsoreries qui vont tre impactes en devant "payer" une infime partie de ce qu'elles auraient du payer normalement.


si si ce sont bien les contribuables quelque part qui paient pour les arrirs..au niveau des Finances italiennes c'est _un manque  gagner_ et c'est une question d'critures comptables.
Pour rappel, sauf  avoir des entreprises nationalises qui rapportent de l'argent et du capital, les finances publiques sont majoritairement finances par taxes et impts bref par des rentres fiscales.

Par exemple si tu travailles dans une entreprise et que l'entreprise te promet une prime de mettons 2000euros mais que cette prime n'est verse que l'anne suivante c'est pour toi un manque  gagner de 2000euros.

Ensuite ce sont bien les contribuables qui vont logiquement payer pour le manque  gagner car comme tout le monde le sait trs bien les finances des tats ne sont pas extensibles  l'infini.
Et chaque annes les bilans comptables des finances publiques doivent tre consolises c.a.d. le passif doit galer l'actif.
Puis il faut tre dans les critres de Maastricht concernant les dficits publics  savoir 3% du PIB annuellement.



> *L'explication en deux secondes*
>  L'UE n'a pas pondu de loi rtroactive. Ce qui est anticonstitutionnel en France (sauf exceptions) et ailleurs.


je vais afficher mon scepticisme...je ne pense pas que cela soit anticonstitutionnel.
Que dit la loi ? La loi dit que tout travail et gain de ce travail est soumis  l'impt.
Donc rien de spcialement anticonstitutionnel.
Ce qui relve du droit constitutionnel et peut tre susceptible de faire modifier la constitution c'est de faire changer les attributions du chef de l'Etat par exemple.
Ensuite il me semble que le Fisc notamment en France peut revenir en arrire plusieurs annes

----------


## DonQuiche

> Es-tu sr de cela car dans l'accort que vient de passer Apple en Italie, la rgulation s'effectue directement avec l'Italie sans passer par l'Irlande.
> Ce n'est pas Apple qui paye  l'Irlande qui reverse ensuite  l'Italie.
> A vrai dire, pour le moment, l'Irlande n'est condamne  rien du tout ce que je trouve trs curieux, par ailleurs.


Les deux problmes n'ont rien  voir.

* Apple paierait trop peu de taxes en Irlande parce qu'ils auraient ngoci un deal fiscal illgal avec l'Irlande (faibles taxes contre emplois).
* Amazon paye trop peu de taxes en Italie parce qu'ils sous-estiment leurs prix de transfert pour faire passer des bnfices raliss en Italie pour des bnfices raliss en Irlande.


Pour dtailler le second problme... Dans un produit tu as des cots communs  tous les produits (conception, administration, etc) et des cots spcifiques  chaque produit et pays (production, distribution, etc). Quand tu achtes un produit US en France, une partie des bnfices doit aller au pays de la maison-mre (en fait l'Irlande : le QG europen) et une partie doit aller en France.

Ceci est modlis par des achats entre filiales : sur chaque produit vendu Apple France rtribue Apple Irlande pour services rendus (design du tlphone, logiciel, etc). C'est ce qu'on appelle le "prix de transfert".

Mais les rgles qui rgissent la fixation de ces prix de transfert sont trs complexes et les fiscalistes privilgient les interprtations avantageuses. Ce qui permet de sous-estimer les bnfices raliss en France et de surestimer ceux imposables en Irlande (et il y  nouveau des prix de transferts entre Irlande et USA).






> Et puis, si c'est l'Irlande qui est en tort, il n'y a aucune raison de faire payer les entreprises. C'est un peu comme un marchand qui ferai de la vente  perte en dehors de soldes et qui ensuite, demanderai  ses clients de payer la diffrence aprs coup.


a) Tu es coupable de recel si tu sais que le magasin vend  perte.
b) Si l'Irlande et les avocats pointus d'Apple ont ngoci, vraisemblablement en connaissance de cause, un deal illgal, alors ils sont complices. 
c) L'Eu pourrait condamner l'Irlande (4M d'habitants) qui, peu dsireuse de payer des milliards, se retournerait contre Apple.






> je vais afficher mon scepticisme...je ne pense pas que cela soit anticonstitutionnel.


_ Nul ne sera condamn pour des actions ou omissions qui, au moment o elles ont t commises, ne constituaient pas un acte dlictueux d'aprs le droit national ou international._  - Dclaration Universelle des Droits de l'Homme de 1949, ayant "valeur constitutionnelle" en France de par sa citation dans la constitution.

C'est une base de l'tat de droit : tu ne peux pas dclarer un acte illgal aprs qu'il a t commis, sinon c'est le rgne de l'arbitraire.

Le Conseil Constitutionnel a dj invalid des dispositions fiscales rtroactives.




> Ensuite il me semble que le Fisc notamment en France peut revenir en arrire plusieurs annes


Ils peuvent enquter et punir ce qui s'est pass avant la dcouverte du dlit (heureusement !) mais pas ce qui s'est pass avant le vote de la loi.

----------


## Garag

Ces entreprises ont trop tires sur la corde. Elles ont beaucoup trop optimises leur fiscalit  un point choquant.
S'ils avaient pay un peu plus chaque tat, ceux-ci n'auraient pas forcement alert la commission sur ces pratiques.
Le plus marrant, c'est qu'elles rechignent  payer des petits montants proportionnellement  ce qu'elles gagnent mais surtout que ces gros montants au final sont bloqus dans des paradis fiscaux attendant que les autorits amricaines soient plus clmentes afin qu'elles les rapatrient...

----------


## Zirak

> si si ce sont bien les contribuables quelque part qui paient pour les arrirs..au niveau des Finances italiennes c'est _un manque  gagner_ et c'est une question d'critures comptables.


Tu n'as pas compris mon propos.

Le snateur amricain, ou je ne sais plus quoi, dit que si on demande aux entreprises amricaines de payer les impts (ou une partie des impts) qu'elles n'ont pas pay sur les dix dernires annes, ce sont les contribuables qui vont en ptir, donc tout l'inverse de ton propos, avec lequel je suis d'accord, c'est d'ailleurs exactement ce que j'avais cris plus bas :

(en parlant de l'vasion fiscale) :




> puisque dans ce cas, c'est effectivement nous les citoyens, qui payons des impts en plus pour compenser le manque  gagner de l'Etat. (Si l'Etat franais avait gagner 2/3 milliards de plus par an grce  l'IR des grosses multinationales (pas seulement amricaines d'ailleurs), nos impts  nous auraient "peut-tre" augment moins vite.

----------


## deuche

Je vous suggre de regarder cette vido qui date de 2012.
Si le titre fait directement rfrence  la bible, le documentaire est anglais ralis par Ross Ashcroft et s'appuie sur des intervenants de qualit comme Chomsky ou Stiglitz.
Je le trouve en adquation avec le sujet de ce fil puisqu'il y ait surtout des captations des richesses par les grandes multinationales.

A regarder peinard sur votre tv.

----------


## JackJnr

> Je vous suggre de regarder cette vido qui date de 2012.
> Si le titre fait directement rfrence  la bible, le documentaire est anglais ralis par Ross Ashcroft et s'appuie sur des intervenants de qualit comme Chomsky ou Stiglitz.
> Je le trouve en adquation avec le sujet de ce fil puisqu'il y ait surtout des captations des richesses par les grandes multinationales.
> 
> A regarder peinard sur votre tv.


Quelle vido ?  ::aie::

----------


## AoCannaille

> Quelle vido ?


Probablement le titre de son post "Les quatre cavaliers"

----------


## GPPro

> Probablement le titre de son post "Les quatre cavaliers"


Hmm quand je cherche "Four horsemen" j'ai pas vraiment a  ::mouarf::  \m/

----------


## eric.c

Moi, ce qui me scie c'est que le taux d'imposition d'Apple sur ses milliards de bnfice est plus faible que mon impt sur le revenu de petit salari  ::calim2::

----------


## AoCannaille

> Moi, ce qui me scie c'est que le taux d'imposition d'Apple sur ses milliards de bnfice est plus faible que mon impt sur le revenu de petit salari


Surtout qu'on parle bien de bnfice : c'est  dire aprs avoir retir toutes les charges... nous on est en quelque sorte imposs sur le Chiffre d'affaire...
Si on retirait nos "frais" (loyer, voiture, frais de la voiture, assurances, fringues, nouriture etc...) de notre salaire pour se faire imposer au mme taux que les multinationnale, l'Etat aurait bien du mal  faire tourner la boutique

----------


## Iradrille

> Surtout qu'on parle bien de bnfice : c'est  dire aprs avoir retir toutes les charges... nous on est en quelque sorte imposs sur le Chiffre d'affaire...


L'imposition sur le C.A je trouve pas a juste par contre.

Une entreprise achetant en gros et revendant  l'unit au consommateur final aura un gros C.A. sans pour autant avoir un gros bnfice.

----------


## AoCannaille

> L'imposition sur le C.A je trouve pas a juste par contre.
> 
> Une entreprise achetant en gros et revendant  l'unit au consommateur final aura un gros C.A. sans pour autant avoir un gros bnfice.


Je suis d'accord, mais du coup, sur du bnf pur, on peut taxer plus. On peut imaginer  la rpartir 25% de bnf en taxes, 25% pour les employs, 25% en invest et 25% pour les actionnaire a parait viable!

----------


## lper

> Surtout qu'on parle bien de bnfice : c'est  dire aprs avoir retir toutes les charges... nous on est en quelque sorte imposs sur le Chiffre d'affaire...
> Si on retirait nos "frais" (loyer, voiture, frais de la voiture, assurances, fringues, nouriture etc...) de notre salaire pour se faire imposer au mme taux que les multinationnale, l'Etat aurait bien du mal  faire tourner la boutique


Ben pour le particulier, y a la notion de frais rels sur ta dclaration, c'est peut-tre pas tous les frais mais au moins une bonne partie pour ceux professionnels, et pour les frais des enfants, y a le systme de part, on a aussi les charges dductibles.

----------


## deuche

> Je suis d'accord, mais du coup, sur du bnf pur, on peut taxer plus. On peut imaginer  la rpartir 25% de bnf en taxes, 25% pour les employs, 25% en invest et 25% pour les actionnaire a parait viable!


Sauf que l'effort financier consenti par l'employ  travailler pour la rmunration des actionnaires ne va pas dans le bon sens.
Ainsi nous sommes passs, pour payer les dividendes,  environ  15j de travail dans les annes 80  40 jours aujourd'hui. (jai plus les chiffres exacte en tte, il sagit dune tendance)


ps : pour le reportage vous avez un lien direct depuis le site 'Les crises'  d'Olivier Berruyer.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Je suis d'accord, mais du coup, sur du bnf pur, on peut taxer plus. On peut imaginer  la rpartir 25% de bnf en taxes, 25% pour les employs, 25% en invest et 25% pour les actionnaire a parait viable!


Si les entreprises franaises ont loup le coche de la mondialisation, c'est  cause de deux choses :

a) Taux de profit trop faible, pas assez de bnfices, donc pas assez d'investissements. Et vous voulez encore les rduire ?! Les employs mriteraient sans aucun doute une part de ces bnfices, mais mieux vaut qu'ils vitent la faillite et gardent leur emploi. Paradoxalement les employs et ouvriers se porteraient peut-tre mieux si l'on reportait une part de la fiscalit des entreprises sur eux.

b) Pas assez de dlocalisations. Vous savez pourquoi il y a autant d'emplois industriels en Allemagne ? Parce qu'ils en font dix fois plus  l'tranger. Les BMW sont produites en Pologne et Chine, en Allemagne ils ne font qu'assembler et produire quelques pices dlicates comme les verres.

Et on pourrait ajouter les difficults de financement des entreprises, lies  la fois  un cadre rglementaire autrefois dfavorable et par le fait que les franais investissent dans la pierre plutt que dans la bourse, autrement dit dans l'exploitation des plus pauvres plutt que dans la cration de richesses, ce qui a abouti  des entreprises franaises en manques de capitaux et fortement dtenues par des trangers. D'o les encouragements des politiciens  l'assurance-vie (Macron va d'ailleurs en rajouter une couche).

----------


## deuche

> a) Taux de profit trop faible, pas assez de bnfices, donc pas assez d'investissements.


Mais si le taux de profit est trop faible, comment expliques-tu que l'anne 2014 fut une anne record en terme de dividende verss aux actionnaires du cac40 ?
(je n'ai pas les chiffres 2015 mais en 2014 cela dpasse le montant de l'IR soit 56 milliards d')




> b) Pas assez de dlocalisations. Vous savez pourquoi il y a autant d'emplois industriels en Allemagne ? Parce qu'ils en font dix fois plus  l'tranger. Les BMW sont produites en Pologne et Chine, en Allemagne ils ne font qu'assembler et produire quelques pices dlicates comme les verres.


En admettant que nous dlocalisions tous en Chine ou Pologne (salaire moyen  230) qui, finalement, achteraient les biens ? 
A qui, encore une fois, cela profiterait ?

Sans vouloir t'offenser, il me semble que les questions que tu soulves sont tout  fait contraire  ton intrt et  celui de tous les citoyens Europen car j'ai du mal  voir comment en produisant uniquement dans les pays  faible cot nous allons pouvoir maintenir notre niveau d'emploi et donc de vie ? Qui, selon ton schma, pourra acheter les voitures fabriques en Pologne ?

----------


## AoCannaille

> Si les entreprises franaises ont loup le coche de la mondialisation, c'est  cause de deux choses :
> 
> a) Taux de profit trop faible, pas assez de bnfices, donc pas assez d'investissements. Et vous voulez encore les rduire ?!


A vrai dire en pronnant 25% d'investissement, je suis persuad que j'augmente les investissements moyens du cac 40. :



> Sur lanne 2013, alors que les profits ressortent en baisse de 8%  48 milliards deuros, M. Chavagneux montre que prs de 85% de cette richesse part en dividendes au lieu dtre rinvestis

----------


## Invit

> Si les entreprises franaises ont loup le coche de la mondialisation, c'est  cause de deux choses :
> 
> a) Taux de profit trop faible, pas assez de bnfices, donc pas assez d'investissements. Et vous voulez encore les rduire ?! Les employs mriteraient sans aucun doute une part de ces bnfices, mais mieux vaut qu'ils vitent la faillite et gardent leur emploi. Paradoxalement les employs et ouvriers se porteraient peut-tre mieux si l'on reportait une part de la fiscalit des entreprises sur eux.
> 
> b) Pas assez de dlocalisations. Vous savez pourquoi il y a autant d'emplois industriels en Allemagne ? Parce qu'ils en font dix fois plus  l'tranger. Les BMW sont produites en Pologne et Chine, en Allemagne ils ne font qu'assembler et produire quelques pices dlicates comme les verres.
> 
> Et on pourrait ajouter les difficults de financement des entreprises, lies  la fois  un cadre rglementaire autrefois dfavorable et par le fait que les franais investissent dans la pierre plutt que dans la bourse, autrement dit dans l'exploitation des plus pauvres plutt que dans la cration de richesses, ce qui a abouti  des entreprises franaises en manques de capitaux et fortement dtenues par des trangers. D'o les encouragements des politiciens  l'assurance-vie (Macron va d'ailleurs en rajouter une couche).


Pourtant, les crises financires de ces deux dernires dcennies montrent que cette recette n'est pas forcment miraculeuse. Chacun ses opinions conomiques, mais le prcepte de la main invisible a montr toutes ses limites, et plusieurs fois,  diverses poques et sous ses diverses variantes. On y revient aujourd'hui. Pour quelle raison ?
En ce qui concerne la dlocalisation, ce ne peut pas tre une solution  long terme,  moins de volontairement interdire aux pays en voie de dveloppement d'voluer.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Mais si le taux de profit est trop faible, comment expliques-tu que l'anne 2014 fut une anne record en terme de dividende verss aux actionnaires du cac40 ?


Les variations annuelles ne disent rien sur le niveau absolu. La Somalie connat elle aussi des annes records.





> En admettant que nous dlocalisions tous en Chine ou Pologne (salaire moyen  230) qui, finalement, achteraient les biens ?


Les ouvriers allemands sont mieux pays que les ouvriers franais.

Bien sr si le monde entier faisait cela a ne fonctionnerait pas. En fait ils le font et a ne fonctionne pas. Mais ne pas le faire quand le reste du monde le fait est encore pire.

Nous ne sommes pas le monde entier, seulement en comptition avec lui.




> Pourtant, les crises financires de ces deux dernires dcennies montrent que cette recette n'est pas forcment miraculeuse. Chacun ses opinions conomiques, mais le prcepte de la main invisible a montr toutes ses limites, et plusieurs fois,  diverses poques et sous ses diverses variantes. On y revient aujourd'hui. Pour quelle raison ?


A aucun moment je n'ai argument en faveur de la main invisible, tu me prtes un discours sans aucun rapport avec ce que j'ai expliqu.

Mon propos tait simplement celui-ci : nos entreprises sont en comptition avec le reste du monde et elles ne sont pas assez comptitives. Ce fait devrait s'imposer  tous, de tous bords politiques.

----------


## deuche

> Pourtant, les crises financires de ces deux dernires dcennies montrent que cette recette n'est pas forcment miraculeuse. Chacun ses opinions conomiques, mais le prcepte de la main invisible a montr toutes ses limites, et plusieurs fois,  diverses poques et sous ses diverses variantes. On y revient aujourd'hui. Pour quelle raison ?
> En ce qui concerne la dlocalisation, ce ne peut pas tre une solution  long terme,  moins de volontairement interdire aux pays en voie de dveloppement d'voluer.


Je pense qu'une des raisons essentielles c'est que justement nous sommes en mesure de nous instruire autrement que ce que la bien-pensante voudrait qu'on sache.
Aussi, si chacun ses opinions conomiques, il est un fait que les conomistes proposant d'autres alternatives ont t systmatiquement carts. Ecarts des universits, carts des plateaux TV et de la lumire en gnral. C'est exactement le thme abord dans le documentaire dont je parlais.

Et aujourdhui, de plus en plus, les gens cherchent dautres voies et les tenant du systme ne pourront rien faire face  une ide qui aura fait son chemin.
Et ce chemin, que nous devons tracer, cest le chemin de la libert.

----------


## deuche

> Mon propos tait simplement celui-ci : nos entreprises sont en comptition avec le reste du monde et elles ne sont pas assez comptitives. Ce fait devrait s'imposer  tous, de tous bords politiques.



Cela ne s'impose que sous un certain angle de vu. Celui des dominants. Le monde a besoin de voitures, de tlphones, de machines  laver et de toute sorte de biens qui font se que l'on appelle la richesse. Nous pourrions faire un inventaire de ces besoins.

Le monde n'a pas besoin que ces voitures ou rfrigrateurs soient produit en Pologne ou en Chine. Ils ont besoin d'tre produit.

La mise en comptition, n'est encore qu'un point de vue qui nous est impos. Il ne s'impose pas  nous. C'est trs diffrent.
Du travail il pourrait y en avoir pour tout le monde, imaginez que nous produisions des chaussures pour les Africains en France. Il serait o le problme ?
Plutt quune extrme minorit volent les matires premires dun ct, puis exploite la comptitivit de lautre, naurions-nous pas tous intrt  ce que le partage soit plus quitable ?

Certes, il y aura des perdants, mais cest bon, ils se sont assez gav. Tiens je vais vous dire une faon concrte de lutter contre tous cela. 
Jai contact la socit Stork Vtement qui fabrique des vtements en France (en Alsace). Je leur ai fait part de mon vif intrt mais avant de passer commande, je voulais tre rassur sur le fait quil ne faisait pas appel  des travailleurs dtachs pour raliser leur travail (des Polonais par ex venu exprs pour une tche bien prcise).  Voil, je pense quen tant que consommateur nous devons envoyer des signaux clairs.

----------


## Zirak

> Les ouvriers allemands sont mieux pays que les ouvriers franais.


Ils sont tellement mieux pays qu'ils sont de plus en plus sous le seuil de pauvret... :




> Le rapport indique quenviron 12,5 millions de personnes taient touches par la pauvret en 2013, soit une augmentation de 15 % par rapport  2012.





> Rsultat : depuis 2005, le nombre de personnes devenues pauvres en Allemagne est dix fois plus important quen France, pour un total de 20% de la population contre 17% en France, incluant les personnes  sous le seuil de risque de pauvret  ou  en privation matrielle svre  (chiffres Eurostats).


https://mrmondialisation.org/douze-m...dele-allemand/

Bon ce lien, n'est pas forcment trs objectif, mais on en trouve d'autres :





> Les ingalits s'accroissent dans la premire conomie de la zone Euro. Selon un rapport, la pauvret en Allemagne est actuellement  son niveau le plus lev depuis la runification, en 1990.





> Cela signifie que sur 80 millions d'habitants, le pays compte 12,5 millions de personnes pauvres, vivant avec un revenu infrieur  60% au revenu mdian.


http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/mon...n_1653636.html





> La situation des retraits, analyse par le rapport, est particulirement alarmante. Le nombre de pauvres dans ce groupe de la population a augment de 48 % depuis 2006.





> Selon le rapport, la pauvret a augment  l'chelle nationale, mais le foss entre les rgions plus et moins affectes par la pauvret s'est creus de 18 %  prs de 25 %, compar  2006


http://www.euractiv.fr/sections/euro...au-de-pauvrete


Etc Etc, effectivement, a donne envie de s'y mettre !  :;):

----------


## Iradrille

> Les ouvriers allemands sont mieux pays que les ouvriers franais.


Moins mal != mieux.

----------


## DonQuiche

> La mise en comptition, n'est encore qu'un point de vue qui nous est impos. Il ne s'impose pas  nous. C'est trs diffrent.
> Du travail il pourrait y en avoir pour tout le monde, imaginez que nous produisions des chaussures pour les Africains en France. Il serait o le problme ?


Il ne t'est pas impos, c'est toi qui choisit d'acheter le lave-linge le moins cher. Quant aux africains ils n'ont pour beaucoup pas les moyens d'acheter autre chose que du matos d'occasion ou chinois.

Par ailleurs cette vision selon laquelle le capitalisme se gaverait plus avec les productions chinoises est absurde. Comme si les marges taient plus faibles sur les produits plus chers...




> Ils sont tellement mieux pays qu'ils sont de plus en plus sous le seuil de pauvret... :


Rien  battre du seuil de pauvret : il ne mesure pas la pauvret mais les ingalits. Mieux vaut un pays ingal avec de l'emploi pour tous qu'un pays galitaire avec des millions de personnes  la marge de la socit et seulement maintenues par des allocations pour acheter la paix sociale.

De toute faon je ne suis pas admirateur du modle allemand en gnral, je ne propose pas de le reprendre, mais leurs dlocalisations en masse ont t un vrai succs et ont permis de crer de trs nombreux emplois ouvriers, plus nombreux qu'en France et de meilleure qualit, ce qui a permis  la classe ouvrire allemande de progresser dans l'chelle sociale, d'tre fire d'elle-mme et de son ouvrage, et de compter politiquement. Trois choses que des allocations ne creront jamais.

----------


## Invit

> A aucun moment je n'ai argument en faveur de la main invisible, tu me prtes un discours sans aucun rapport avec ce que j'ai expliqu.
> 
> Mon propos tait simplement celui-ci : nos entreprises sont en comptition avec le reste du monde et elles ne sont pas assez comptitives. Ce fait devrait s'imposer  tous, de tous bords politiques.


Mes annes de fac commencent  dater un peu, mais rduire les revenus de l'tat en faveur de la comptitivit des entreprises, au profit (selon toi) du bien commun me rappelle beaucoup la main invisible. Aprs, les termes, on s'en fiche. Je n'ai pas de remde  proposer non plus (il faudra peut-tre que je regarde le documentaire propos par deuche), mais quand je vois des entreprises qui font un profit monstrueux licencient des milliers de personnes pour gagner un peu plus (je pense  Total il y a quelques annes), des entreprises telles qu'Apple, qui ne sont pourtant pas soumises aux mmes problmes que les entreprises franaises, qui passent par des accords bizarrodes pour contourner les taxes europennes, ou encore quand je lis dans le fil sur l'amendement pour un OS souverain que la seule vocation d'un OS est d'tre comptitif sinon il ne sert  rien, je n'ai pas l'impression que leur donner plus d'argent pour tre comptitives soit une solution.
Quelle est la finalit, d'aprs toi ? Faire baisser le chmage ? Augmenter les salaires ? Les entreprises amricaines sont trs comptitives, pourtant, de trs nombreux citoyens amricains sont laisss de ct et ne profitent pas de cet tat de fait. Quelle voie espres-tu que nous prenions ?

----------


## Zirak

> Rien  battre du seuil de pauvret : il ne mesure pas la pauvret mais les ingalits. *Mieux vaut un pays ingal avec de l'emploi pour tous* qu'un pays galitaire avec des millions de personnes  la marge de la socit et seulement maintenues par des allocations pour acheter la paix sociale.


Oui et c'est bien ce que je te dis, en Allemagne, *il y a des plus en plus de chmeurs*, + des ingalits avec des millions de personnes qui vivent avec moins de 900 par mois.

Tu vas me dire oui il y a tout de mme moins de chmage en Allemagne qu'en France, ok mais sur le papier seulement, si tu enlves les espces de contrats TIG  1 de l'heure et leur "mini-contrats"  temps partiels qui te rapportent 400/mois et ne te font cotiser ni pour le chmage, ni pour la retraite, dj, je ne suis pas sr que les rsultats soient les mmes...

Au final, mme avec leurs dlocalisations et tout le reste, l'Allemagne, elle y vient aux millions de personnes vivant en marge de la socit (12.5 millions en 2013 sur 80, c'est dj 1/8 de la population), que mme les aides sociales n'arrive plus  tenir  flots.


Ils n'ont pas le mme systme que nous, mais honntement, quand je lis tout a, j'ai un peu de mal  voir la diffrence avec la situation franaise... Dans les deux pays, le nombre de chmeurs ET de pauvres augmentent...

----------


## DonQuiche

> Mes annes de fac commencent  dater un peu, mais rduire les revenus de l'tat en faveur de la comptitivit des entreprises, au profit (selon toi) du bien commun me rappelle beaucoup la main invisible.


Je comprends ta mprise mais ma suggestion avait t fate au nom de la comptition internationale. Si la France tait une conomie en vase clos je n'aurais pas d'opinion sur l'IS.

Je ne suis pas partisan d'un tat faible, loin de l. Mais la comptition est relle. Entre ce qu'on veut et ce qu'on peut...




> quand je vois des entreprises qui font un profit monstrueux licencient des milliers de personnes pour gagner un peu plus (je pense  Total il y a quelques annes)


Les licenciements ne me choquent pas lorsqu'ils sont faits au nom de la rationalisation conomique et du maintien de la comptitivit. Rester comptitif est une obligation quels que soient les profits, d'autant que les rsultats varient d'une anne  l'autre et que l'horizon est parfois plus sombre.

Je ne crois pas qu'il faille tre obsd par la prservation des emplois. Des suppressions sont normales. Je suis seulement pour des droits individuels progressifs pour reconnatre que le travail est aussi une communaut sociale et la menace du licenciement une arme morale manie par certains cadres.




> Quelle est la finalit, d'aprs toi ? Faire baisser le chmage ? Augmenter les salaires ? Les entreprises amricaines sont trs comptitives, pourtant, de trs nombreux citoyens amricains sont laisss de ct et ne profitent pas de cet tat de fait. Quelle voie espres-tu que nous prenions ?


Offrir  tous la possibilit de s'insrer dans une socit relativement riche via le travail, pour ne laisser personne  la marge. Les allocations sont bien sr ncessaires mais ne suffisent pas : il manque la fiert, la sensation d'avoir une place dans la socit, les liens sociaux nous au travail, l'intgration.

Par ailleurs la possibilit de quitter et retrouver facilement du travail est une libert trs importante pour les salaris et participe normment au bien-tre au travail en pnalisant les employeurs les plus rudes. Je suis convaincu que les salaris consommeraient moins d'anti-dpresseurs s'il y avait moins de chmage.

Quant  ce qui est du pouvoir d'achat, je ne crois pas que la solution soit dans le niveau des salaires : ce n'est qu'une fuite en avant. Le malaise est plus profond que a, il s'agit de la spoliation des 20% les plus riches contre les 80%, via les dividendes (taxe  chaque achat), la hausse des salaires les plus levs et surtout la rente immobilire. Mais rgler a n'a rien de simple et des dcennies de crises semblent invitables. Et d'autres questions se superposent, comme l'escalade des normes et de la rglementation.

----------


## Invit

> Les licenciements ne me choquent pas lorsqu'ils sont faits au nom de la rationalisation conomique et du maintien de la comptitivit. Rester comptitif est une obligation quels que soient les profits, d'autant que les rsultats varient d'une anne  l'autre et que l'horizon est parfois plus sombre.


Oui, dans l'absolu je suis assez d'accord, sauf qu'en l'occurrence, ce qui avait choqu l'opinion publique  juste titre, c'est que ces salaris apportaient rellement quelque chose et que la comptitivit de Total n'tait pas remise en cause. Ce qui avait t dit  l'poque, par les actionnaires, c'tait qu'il tait possible d'augmenter un peu plus les profits en suivant ce modle. Or les salaris taient bel et bien rentables dans l'absolu.




> Offrir  tous la possibilit de s'insrer dans une socit riche via le travail, pour ne laisser personne  la marge. Les allocations sont bien sr ncessaires mais ne suffisent pas : il manque la fiert, la sensation d'avoir une place dans la socit, les liens sociaux nous au travail, l'intgration.


+1, mais a c'est personnel  chacun. Pour ma part, je travaille dans une PME peu comptitive, et je suis trs fire de mon mtier et du travail que j'accomplis. Le fait que mon salaire soit assez faible me gne un peu au quotidien (et encore, franchement pas des masses), mais il n'entre pas en ligne de compte dans l'estime de ma personne. Les entreprises n'ont pas besoin de rouler sur l'or pour simplement rouler.




> Par ailleurs la possibilit de quitter et retrouver facilement du travail est une libert trs importante pour les salaris et participe normment au bien-tre au travail en pnalisant les employeurs les plus rudes. Je suis convaincu que les salaris consommeraient moins d'anti-dpresseurs s'il y avait moins de chmage.


Oui, mais le phnomne inverse est aussi constat par exemple dans les pays tels que le Royaume-Uni o la flexibilit de l'emploi est pouss  l'extrme, et o certaines personnes sont amenes  travailler dur toute leur vie sans avoir la moindre once de reconnaissance, mrite ou pas mrite.




> Quant  ce qui est du pouvoir d'achat, je ne crois pas que la solution soit dans le niveau des salaires : ce n'est qu'une fuite en avant. Le malaise est plus profond que a, il s'agit de la spoliation des 20% les plus riches contre les 80%, via les dividendes (taxe  chaque achat), la hausse des salaires les plus levs et surtout la rente immobilire. Mais rgler a n'a rien de simple et des dcennies de crises semblent invitables. Et d'autres questions se superposent, comme l'escalade des normes et de la rglementation.


Entirement d'accord. Mais dans ce cas, quel serait l'intrt de baisser les taxes sur les entreprises franaises (mme si je suis d'accord que le modle de taxes n'est pas parfait, mais je serais davantage tente de suivre AOCanaille qui propose un modle plus quitable), en mme temps qu'on accorde un nombre incalculable de passe-droit aux lobbies ? Ne devrait-on pas se pencher srieusement sur l'application rigoureuse des lois en vigueur par tous et sur le respect des lois anti-trust notamment ? Mme si a ne rglera pas le problme de comptitivit, au moins on pourrait partir sur des bases plus saines. Le problme de ce que l'on fait de l'argent des taxes se pose aussi.
Des annes de crise semblent invitables, sauf que c'est un tat de fait qui tourne en boucle et se mord la queue depuis bien longtemps. On a des priodes de mieux et des priodes de pire, mais la vrole a l'air de se porter toujours aussi bien, elle. Je ne pense sincrement pas qu'il reste des solutions en conservant le modle conomique concurrentiel actuel. En cours d'ducation civique, on m'avait promis la souverainet du peuple. En cours de gopolitique, on me dit que a ne marche pas comme a. En mme temps, on dirait bien que a ne marche pas non plus autrement. Il serait dommage de s'enfermer, une fois encore, dans une voie sans issue.

----------


## Iradrille

> Les licenciements ne me choquent pas lorsqu'ils sont faits au nom de la rationalisation conomique et du maintien de la comptitivit. Rester comptitif est une obligation quels que soient les profits, d'autant que les rsultats varient d'une anne  l'autre et que l'horizon est parfois plus sombre.
> 
> Je ne crois pas qu'il faille tre obsd par la prservation des emplois. Des suppressions sont normales. Je suis seulement pour des droits individuels progressifs pour reconnatre que le travail est aussi une communaut sociale et la menace du licenciement une arme morale manie par certains cadres.


Il serait peut tre plus bnfique pour la socit de rduire de quelques centaines de millions d'euros le salaire du PDG ou l'argent de poche des actionnaires au lieu de supprimer des milliers d'emplois.

Ils ont vraiment besoin d'un salaire  7/8/9 chiffres pour rester comptitif ? Cet argent ne serait pas plus utile en R&D (par exemple) ?

----------


## Zefling

> Rien  battre du seuil de pauvret : il ne mesure pas la pauvret mais les ingalits. Mieux vaut un pays ingal avec de l'emploi pour tous qu'un pays galitaire avec des millions de personnes  la marge de la socit et seulement maintenues par des allocations pour acheter la paix sociale.


Parce que toi tu arrives  vivre avec un boulot  400 /mois ? (C'est moins que le RSA.) Je connais des personnes dans ce, c'est grosso-modo ce qu'elles gagnent, sans (les) aides a fait longtemps qu'elles seraient  la rue, mme en travaillant.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Il serait peut tre plus bnfique pour la socit de rduire de quelques centaines de millions d'euros le salaire du PDG


J'avais lu une proposition de loi je ne sais plus o visant  rglementer l'cart salarial entre l'employ le mieux pay et celui le moins bien pay. Dans le cas d'un facteur 50 de salaire envisag, on se retrouve avec quelqu'un au smic en tant qu'employ le moins pay, soit environ 1000 net, et l'employ le mieux pay (probablement le PDG donc)  50 000. Si le PDG veut monter son salaire, il doit monter ceux de tout ceux en dessous.

Bon, on peut toujours dbattre du facteur d'cart  et yaura toujours des bidouilles pour avantager les PDG, en fournissant des avantages  cot (type stock options etc.) mais l'ide tait pas mal.

----------


## Iradrille

> Bon, on peut toujours dbattre du facteur d'cart  et yaura toujours des bidouilles pour avantager les PDG, en fournissant des avantages  cot (type stock options etc.) mais l'ide tait pas mal.


L'ide est pas mal ouais.

Mais a passera jamais je genre de trucs, les employs les moins pays touchent quelques centimes de l'heure dans un bon nombre de grosses boites (ha ces pays en dveloppement, qu'est-ce qu'on ferait sans eux...).

----------


## AoCannaille

> L'ide est pas mal ouais.
> 
> Mais a passera jamais je genre de trucs, les employs les moins pays touchent quelques centimes de l'heure dans un bon nombre de grosses boites (ha ces pays en dveloppement, qu'est-ce qu'on ferait sans eux...).


Il faudrait Mlanchon au pouvoir avec 80% du parlement et du snat  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zefling

> J'avais lu une proposition de loi je ne sais plus o visant  rglementer l'cart salarial entre l'employ le mieux pay et celui le moins bien pay. Dans le cas d'un facteur 50 de salaire envisag, on se retrouve avec quelqu'un au smic en tant qu'employ le moins pay, soit environ 1000 net, et l'employ le mieux pay (probablement le PDG donc)  50 000. Si le PDG veut monter son salaire, il doit monter ceux de tout ceux en dessous.
> 
> Bon, on peut toujours dbattre du facteur d'cart  et yaura toujours des bidouilles pour avantager les PDG, en fournissant des avantages  cot (type stock options etc.) mais l'ide tait pas mal.


Surtout que a ne va pas en s'arrangeant : 

2010 : Les 388 personnes les plus fortunes possdent plus que 50% de la population mondiale.
2012 : Les 85 personnes les plus fortunes possdent plus que 50% de la population mondiale.
2015 : Les 62 personnes les plus fortunes possdent plus que 50% de la population mondiale, soit plus que 3,5 milliards d'tres humains.

----------


## Invit

C'est bien de critiquer les manquements de la socit et les vilains mchants qui en profitent mais il faudrait peut-tre aussi se remettre en question soi-mme. 

Combien d'entre-nous acceptent un travail moins pay mais plus en adquation avec ses principes ou motivations ? Combien font tous leurs achats chez le commerant du coin plutt qu'au supermarch ou que sur des gros sites webs ? Combien font des dons pour les logiciels libres qu'ils utilsent ?...

----------


## Zefling

> C'est bien de critiquer les manquements de la socit et les vilains mchants qui en profitent mais il faudrait peut-tre aussi se remettre en question soi-mme. 
> 
> Combien d'entre-nous acceptent un travail moins pay mais plus en adquation avec ses principes ou motivations ? Combien font tous leurs achats chez le commerant du coin plutt qu'au supermarch ou que sur des gros sites webs ? Combien font des dons pour les logiciels libres qu'ils utilisent ?...


Pas assez. Le plus flagrant pour le logiciel libre c'est les entreprises, qui sont pires que les particuliers : on prend, on ne retourne pas les bugs, on n'aide pas le projet, et on ne le finance surtout pas ds fois que a pourrait nous aider.

----------


## Invit

> Le plus flagrant pour le logiciel libre c'est les entreprises, qui sont pires que les particuliers


C'est justement la question : pourquoi faudrait-il plus blmer un gros hbergeur qui ne donne pas 200k euros  debian plutt qu'un petit particulier qui ne donne pas 2 euros ?

----------


## Zefling

> C'est justement la question : pourquoi faudrait-il plus blmer un gros hbergeur qui ne donne pas 200k euros  debian plutt qu'un petit particulier qui ne donne pas 2 euros ?


Je blme les deux. Si tu es un  utilisateur  passif, que tu sois un particulier ou une entreprise, je ne vois pas pourquoi si tu sers de quelque chose tu ne peux pas donner de ton temps/argent  communaut pour aider le projet que tu utilises. Mais je blmerais plus les botes qui font en plus de l'argent avec. Perso, je n'ai pas normment d'argent (a m'arrive de faire des dons et je pense que j'ai d donner plus que ma bote), par contre, le temps je le prends et ce nest pas forcement coder : corriger la doc, traduire des textes, remonter des bugs, etc. a m'nerve tout autant que ceux qui critique les articles de Wikipdia avec une faute (et j'en connais) qui ne sont pas capable de prendre 5 secondes pour cliquer sur  diter  et corriger.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Oui, dans l'absolu je suis assez d'accord, sauf qu'en l'occurrence, ce qui avait choqu l'opinion publique  juste titre, c'est que ces salaris apportaient rellement quelque chose et que la comptitivit de Total n'tait pas remise en cause. Ce qui avait t dit  l'poque, par les actionnaires, c'tait qu'il tait possible d'augmenter un peu plus les profits en suivant ce modle. Or les salaris taient bel et bien rentables dans l'absolu.


En thorie tre rentable ne suffit pas : si tu l'es moins que tes concurrents alors ceux-ci investiront davantage et finiront pas te plomber. Comptitivit et rentabilit sont deux choses distinctes.

Mais en pratique, comme l'a signal un intervenant plus haut, les dividendes excdent les investissements.




> Oui, mais le phnomne inverse est aussi constat par exemple dans les pays tels que le Royaume-Uni o la flexibilit de l'emploi est pouss  l'extrme, et o certaines personnes sont amenes  travailler dur toute leur vie sans avoir la moindre once de reconnaissance, mrite ou pas mrite.


C'est plus une question culturelle que lgale  mon avis, mais je suis pour des droits individuels progressifs de toute faon (fonction de l'anciennet). Parce que le lieu de travail est aussi une communaut sociale.




> Je ne pense sincrement pas qu'il reste des solutions en conservant le modle conomique concurrentiel actuel.


A vrai dire je ne crois pas que nous possdions un autre modle : le fodalisme et le communisme ont laiss de mauvais souvenirs et le reste n'est qu'une collection de vagues ides anecdotiques.

Cela dit je crois que l'conomie verra davantage de pans conomiques livrs au public, notamment concernant le logement, mais selon des modalits qui restent  dfinir. Comment concilier l'chelle locale, la comptition de plusieurs projets, la lutte contre la corruption, l'efficacit budgtaire, le tout sans ter au priv sa libert d'entreprendre, d'innover et de bousculer des administrations qui stagnent trop souvent sans lui ?





> Il serait peut tre plus bnfique pour la socit de rduire de quelques centaines de millions d'euros le salaire du PDG ou l'argent de poche des actionnaires au lieu de supprimer des milliers d'emplois.


Ces salaires sont certainement abusifs et je ne serais pas contre leur limitation.

Mais a ne changera absolument rien  l'ingalit ou au revenu mdian, et c'est une goutte d'eau au regard des dividendes. Et si tu cherches  limiter ces derniers tu feras fuir le capital et il y a fort  parier que nous y soyons perdants. Et mme sur le salaire des patrons, mieux vaudrait ne pas avoir la main trop lourde si tu ne veux pas voir les entreprises se barrer pour prserver les intrts individuels mutuels des conseillers d'administrations franais.





> Parce que toi tu arrives  vivre avec un boulot  400 /mois ? (C'est moins que le RSA.) Je connais des personnes dans ce, c'est grosso-modo ce qu'elles gagnent, sans (les) aides a fait longtemps qu'elles seraient  la rue, mme en travaillant.


Je ne me suis pas prononc contre les allocations, j'ai dit que a ne suffisait pas.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Optimisation fiscale : Bruxelles pourrait exiger d'Apple de payer jusqu' 17 milliards d'euros*
*en guise de redressement fiscal * 

En 2014, la Commission europenne a ouvert trois enqutes approfondies concernant les dcisions prises par les autorits fiscales  en Irlande (au sujet d'Apple), aux Pays-Bas (au sujet de Starbucks) et au Luxembourg (au sujet de Fiat Financing and Trade). La Commission a affirm avoir ouvert son enqute   la suite darticles de presse affirmant que certaines entreprises avaient bnfici dimportantes rductions dimpts accordes au moyen de dcisions anticipatives en matire fiscale adoptes par les autorits fiscales nationales , faisant notamment rfrence  une enqute mene par les soins du New York Times qui avait dnonc la manire dont Apple organisait son optimisation fiscale. La Commission estime quune telle  dcision anticipative en matire fiscale  peut constituer une aide illgale accorde  une entreprise par ltat, lorsquelle nest pas conforme aux standards du march.

Le 21 octobre 2015, des dcisions finales ont t annonces aux Pays-Bas (le cas Starbuck) et au Luxembourg (le cas Fiat). Dans ces dcisions, la Commission europenne a ordonn  ces pays de recouvrer ce que la Commission europenne pense qu'elle aurait d collecter en termes d'impts sur le revenu de ces entreprises sur une priode s'tendant sur une dcennie. Le Luxembourg et les Pays-Bas ont fait appel de cette dcision.

Aprs deux ans denqute, la Commission pourrait annoncer dans les prochains jours une dcision de redressement fiscal  lendroit dApple qui pourrait se chiffrer en milliards de dollars. La Commission europenne a reproch  Apple davoir bnfici de faon disproportionne de  dcisions anticipatives en matire fiscale , procdures qui lui ont profit puisquApple a pu ngocier directement avec lIrlande les modalits de calcul de son impt sur le bnfice. Notons que lentreprise a bnfici dun taux dimposition de 2 % en Irlande (bien loin des 12,5 % imposs sur le territoire), o sont centralises ses activits europennes.

Pour rappel, limposition du bnfice des entreprises a lieu dans le pays o la valeur est officiellement cre, et non dans le pays o les produits sont effectivement vendus. Cependant, Apple a procd  une optimisation fiscale en se servant dun transfert de valeur entre deux de ses filiales, notamment Apple Operations International (fiscalement base aux Iles Vierges britanniques) qui gre la proprit intellectuelle du groupe, et Apple Sales International qui gre les ventes hors-USA (fiscalement base en Irlande). 

Selon le Financial Times qui voque une source proche de l'affaire, la Commission europenne sera en mesure de demander 1 milliard de dollars. Toutefois, le quotidien financier indique que, selon les analystes de JPMorgan, dans le pire scnario Apple pourrait avoir  payer 19 milliards de dollars (soit environ 17 milliards d'euros). 

Mais Apple estime ne pas avoir fraud la loi fiscale. Dans une interview accorde au Washington Post en dbut de mois, Tim Cook, le PDG dApple a dclar  quil est important de comprendre que les allgations faites en Union europenne stipulent que lIrlande nous a accord un traitement de faveur, lIrlande rfute cette affirmation. La structure que nous avons est applicable  tout le monde  ce nest pas quelque chose qui a t fait uniquement pour Apple. Ctait leur loi . 

La menace dune dcision dfavorable  lendroit dApple a fait ragir le Dpartement du Trsor des tats-Unis la semaine dernire qui a critiqu la Commission europenne, disant quelle devenait une  autorit supranationale de taxe  et de viser spcifiquement des entreprises amricaines, la menaant au passage de rflchir  des rponses appropries si elle venait  infliger ce lourd redressement fiscal  Apple. Le Dpartement avance quun  rsultat fortement prfrable et mutuellement bnfique serait de revenir vers le systme et la pratique des cooprations fiscales internationales .   

Toutefois, la Commission a indiqu quil ny a pas de parti pris contre les compagnies amricaines dans ses enqutes.  En vertu des rgles relatives aux aides d'tat de l'Union europenne, les autorits fiscales nationales ne peuvent pas donner des avantages fiscaux aux entreprises slectionnes qui ne sont pas disponibles pour les autres. Ces rgles relatives aux aides d'tat et les principes juridiques pertinents ont t mis en place pendant une longue priode , a dclar Alexander Winterstein, le porte-parole de la Commission europenne. Et de continuer en disant que  les rgles sappliquent de faon indiscrimine  toutes les entreprises europennes ou non europennes. La Commission cherche seulement  assurer un traitement galitaire et  assurer le recouvrement des aides indues .

Source : *Financial Times*, *Washington Post (interview Tim Cook)*, *Dpartement du Trsor des tats-Unis (au format PDF)*

----------


## LSMetag

Vu les marges monstres qu'ils se font sur les ventes de chaque IPhone + leur politique anti-compatibilit, j'apprends qu'ils magouillent en plus sur ces bnfices dj acquis de manire pas trs catholique.

Ce ne serait que justice qu'ils payent. Ca ne les mettrait pas sur la paille.

----------


## SofEvans

On peut toujours rver.

La seule loi, c'est la loi du plus fort, alors tant que les U.S.A seront en position de force, je ne vois pas pourquoi ils hsiteraient.
D'ailleurs, c'est dj le cas vu que le Dpartement du Trsor des tats-unis annonce, selon l'article, qu'il rflchira  des mesures.

En gros, soit l'amende est ridicule, soit la situation est rsolu  "l'amiable", soit les USA rcupre l'argent d'une autre manire.
Bref, la situation actuelle de l'Irlande et de sa fiscalisation arrange la majorit des acteurs concern, donc c'est pas prts de changer.

----------


## Darkzinus

Vu l'importance du march europen pour Apple, ils paieront ...

----------


## Ryu2000

Apparemment c'est de l'optimisation fiscale tout ce qu'il y a de plus lgal.

L'UE permet  une entreprise de choisir dans quel pays elle paye ses impts.
Beaucoup d'entreprise choisissent l'Irlande, parce qu'un taux d'imposition de 2% c'est pas mal.

Moi je pense que les entreprises devraient payer des impts dans chaque pays et non pas une fois pour toute l'UE...
Ce serait beaucoup plus juste pour tout le monde.

----------


## Saverok

> Apparemment c'est de l'optimisation fiscale tout ce qu'il y a de plus lgal.
> 
> L'UE permet  une entreprise de choisir dans quel pays elle paye ses impts.
> Beaucoup d'entreprise choisissent l'Irlande, parce qu'un taux d'imposition de 2% c'est pas mal.
> 
> Moi je pense que les entreprises devraient payer des impts dans chaque pays et non pas une fois pour toute l'UE...
> Ce serait beaucoup plus juste pour tout le monde.


Ce n'est pas tout  fait a.
Il y a 2 choses : le choix du pays pour le sige et le paiement des impts de l'activit ralise dans un pays.

Dans le cas d'installer son sige europen en Irlande, il y a certes le taux d'imposition des socits qui y est trs bas.
C'est de la concurrence dloyale  l'intrieur mme de l'Europe mais parfaitement lgale et cela donne accs  l'entreprise au march europen.
Mais quand on fait de l'optimisation fiscale, on l'a fait  fond et certains, comme Apple, se disent que 2%, c'est encore trop !
Du coup, ils ngocient une ristourne supplmentaire avec l'Irlande et l, a devient illgal car c'est du cas par cas ce qui n'est pas autoris.
L o par contre je comprends un peu moins c'est pourquoi Apple est seul dans le box des accuss.
De mon point de vu, l'Irlande est autant responsable qu'Apple.

Second aspect de l'optimisation fiscale (qui ne concerne pas la procdure du topic) : la facturation inter agence.
Une entreprise est imposable dans un pays sur les bnfices que gnre son activit dans ce mme pays.
Autrement dit, Apple doit payer en France des impts sur les bnfices raliss en France. (vrai pour toutes les entreprises, rien de spcifique  Apple).
L'astuce est donc de faire en sorte que l'entit Apple France fasse trs peu, voir pas du tout, de bnfices.
Pour cela, Apple France sous traite son activit  Apple Irlande.
Ainsi, Apple Irlande facture  Apple France des frais qui couvrent l'ensemble de la marge d'Apple France.
L'entit Apple France ne faisant plus de bnfices, elle ne paye pas d'impts en France.
J'ai donn l'exemple d'Apple pour coller au topic mais c'est loin d'tre la seule (Google, Facebook, McDo, Twitter, Total, etc.)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Autrement dit, Apple doit payer en France des impts sur les bnfices raliss en France. (vrai pour toutes les entreprises, rien de spcifique  Apple).
> L'astuce est donc de faire en sorte que l'entit Apple France fasse trs peu, voir pas du tout, de bnfices.
> Pour cela, Apple France sous traite son activit  Apple Irlande.
> Ainsi, Apple Irlande facture  Apple France des frais qui couvrent l'ensemble de la marge d'Apple France.
> L'entit Apple France ne faisant plus de bnfices, elle ne paye pas d'impts en France.


Merci pour ces prcisions, on comprend bien comment tout cela fonctionne maintenant.
Cette astuce est-elle lgal ?

On dirait que l'UE permet ce genre de pratique.

Lgal ou pas c'est dommage parce que si on fait la somme des impts que les grosses entreprises devraient pay si elles n'utilisaient pas d'astuce on arriverait  plusieurs milliards d' par an rien que pour la France.
Par contre les citoyens franais (pas riche) ne magouillent pas et paient des impts  fonds.

----------


## Saverok

> Merci pour ces prcisions, on comprend bien comment tout cela fonctionne maintenant.
> Cette astuce est-elle lgal ?


Oui, si le service ralis par Apple Irlande pour le compte d'Apple France est rel et correspond au montant factur.
Et c'est l qu'il y a beaucoup de magouille.

Je vais sortir du cas Apple que je connais moins bien.
Dans le cas de Facebook, tous les serveurs sont installs en Irlande et en Sude.
C'est donc l bas que sont stockes les donnes et que tous les calculs sont fait.
L'entit Facebook France n'est donc que la vitrine locale d'un service ralis  l'tranger.
Pour le coup, le montage de la facturation inter agence est suffisamment bien fait pour tre difficilement attaquable par Bercy.
(Twitter a t moins malin sur ce coup l).

Ensuite, il y a le cas de McDo o l, on s'est dit que plus c'est gros, plus a passe.
Ils ont invent un service bidon de traitement de stock sous trait au Luxembourg et factur une fortune  l'entit France.
Non seulement le service n'a aucune valeur ajoute mais en plus, le prix est totalement aberrant.
L, Bercy tient un dossier solide et McDo va prendre cher.

Mais bon,  chaque fois, c'est des enqutes trs longues et trs lourdes.
En face, ce sont des multinationales avec une arme d'avocats donc il est indispensable d'tre prcis  l'extrme pour viter les dfauts de procdures.




> On dirait que l'UE permet ce genre de pratique.


L'Europe n'a surtout aucun pouvoir l dedans. (ou presque rien)
On a fait une Europe montaire sans faire d'Europe Fiscale (ce qui est un comble quand on met en place la libre circulation des marchandises et des capitaux !).
Le pire surtout, c'est qu'on a des hurluberlus que sortir de l'Europe va changer quelque chose  a alors que pas du tout. 
On va juste rajouter un droit de douane l dessus ce qui fera un peu moins mal au cul mais restera drisoire (surtout que dans le cas d'Apple, les taxes douanires seront rpercutes sur les prix des produits donc c'est les consommateurs qui l'auront dans le cul).

----------


## Zirak

> L'Europe n'a surtout aucun pouvoir l dedans. (ou presque rien)
> On a fait une Europe montaire sans faire d'Europe Fiscale (ce qui est un comble quand on met en place la libre circulation des marchandises et des capitaux !).
> *Le pire surtout, c'est qu'on a des hurluberlus que sortir de l'Europe va changer quelque chose  a alors que pas du tout.* 
> On va juste rajouter un droit de douane l dessus ce qui fera un peu moins mal au cul mais restera drisoire (surtout que dans le cas d'Apple, les taxes douanires seront rpercutes sur les prix des produits donc c'est les consommateurs qui l'auront dans le cul).


je le remet en gras, car thierrybenji  est justement un hurluberlu anti-UE.  ::aie::

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Optimisation fiscale : Bruxelles somme Apple de rembourser  l'Irlande plus de 13 milliards d'euros,  * 
*un record dans le cadre d'un redressement fiscal  * 

Aprs une enqute qui a t amorce en 2014, la Commission europenne a finalement statu sur le cas dApple au sujet de loptimisation fiscale pratique par lditeur diOS en Europe. La Commission europenne a reproch  Apple davoir bnfici de faon disproportionne de  dcisions anticipatives en matire fiscale , procdures qui lui ont profit puisquApple a pu ngocier directement avec lIrlande les modalits de calcul de son impt sur le bnfice. 

Des sources ont confi au quotidien Financial Times  que le redressement fiscal dApple pourrait tre de 1 milliard de dollars, voire 19 milliards de dollars (environ 17 milliards d'euros) dans le pire des scnarios selon des analystes de JPMorgan.Bruxelles a mis fin au suspense en concluant ce 30 aot que l'Irlande avait accord  Apple des avantages fiscaux indus pour un montant de 13 milliards d'euros. 

Margrethe Vestager, commissaire charge de la politique de concurrence, a dclar que  les tats membres ne peuvent accorder des avantages fiscaux  certaines entreprises tries sur le volet. Cette pratique est illgale au regard des rgles de l'UE en matire d'aides d'tat. L'enqute de la Commission a conclu que l'Irlande avait accord des avantages fiscaux illgaux  Apple, ce qui a permis  cette dernire de payer nettement moins d'impts que les autres socits pendant de nombreuses annes. En ralit, ce traitement slectif a permis  Apple de se voir appliquer un taux d'imposition effectif sur les socits de 1 % sur ses bnfices europens en 2003, taux qui a diminu jusqu' 0,005 % en 2014 . 

La Commission europenne a conclu que deux rulings fiscaux mis par l'Irlande en faveur d'Apple avaient substantiellement et artificiellement rduit le montant de l'impt pay par l'entreprise en Irlande depuis 1991. Les rulings avalisaient une mthode de calcul des bnfices imposables pour deux socits de droit irlandais appartenant au groupe Apple (Apple Sales International et Apple Operations Europe) qui ne correspondait pas  la ralit conomique : pratiquement tous les bnfices de vente enregistrs par les deux socits taient affects en interne  un  sige . L'apprciation de la Commission a montr que ces  siges  n'existaient que sur le papier et n'auraient pas pu gnrer de tels bnfices. Ces bnfices affects aux  siges  n'taient soumis  l'impt dans aucun pays en vertu de dispositions spcifiques du droit fiscal irlandais, qui ne sont plus en vigueur. Consquence de la mthode d'affectation avalise dans les rulings fiscaux, le taux d'imposition effectif sur les socits appliqu  Apple sur les bnfices d'Apple Sales International n'tait que de 1 % en 2003 et est pass  0,005 % en 2014.  

Selon les conclusions de Bruxelles, le traitement fiscal slectif rserv  Apple en Irlande est illgal au regard des rgles de l'UE en matire d'aides d'tat, car il confre  l'entreprise un avantage significatif par rapport aux autres socits qui sont soumises aux mmes rgles nationales d'imposition. La Commission a rappel quelle peut ordonner qu'une aide d'tat perue illgalement soit rcupre sur une priode de dix ans prcdant la premire demande de renseignements, 2013 en l'occurrence. L'Irlande doit maintenant rcuprer les impts impays par Apple sur son territoire entre 2003 et 2014,  savoir 13 milliards d'euros, plus les intrts.

Le traitement fiscal accord par l'Irlande a permis  Apple d'viter l'impt sur pratiquement l'intgralit des bnfices gnrs par les ventes de produits Apple sur l'ensemble du march unique de l'UE. Cela est d  la dcision d'Apple d'enregistrer toutes ses ventes en Irlande plutt que dans les pays o les produits taient vendus.

L'Irlande a immdiatement contest avoir octroy des avantages fiscaux  Apple.  Je suis en profond dsaccord avec la dcision de la Commission , a aussitt dclar le ministre des Finances irlandais, Michael Noonan, dans un communiqu.  Cette dcision ne me laisse pas d'autre choix que de demander l'aval du gouvernement pour faire appel  , a-t-il ajout tout en exprimant des craintes quant aux consquences de la dcision europenne sur l'attractivit de l'Irlande pour les investisseurs et en prcisant que son pays n'a pas donn un traitement fiscal avantageux  Apple.  Il est important que nous envoyions le message fort que l'Irlande reste une destination attractive et stable pour l'investissement . 

Il faut prciser que ce montant de plus de 13 milliards d'euros est un record dans l'histoire des affaires d'aides d'tat, dans le collimateur de la Commission europenne. Jusqu'ici, la plus grosse somme qu'a d rembourser une entreprise dans une affaire comme celle-ci slevait  1,29 milliard deuros. Ce  record  tait dtenu par circuit automobile du Nrburgring en Allemagne qui avait reu des aides d'tat incompatibles avec les rgles europennes de la concurrence.

Il ne reste plus qu attendre la rponse des tats-Unis, mais galement celle dApple. En effet, la semaine dernire, suite  la menace dune dcision dfavorable  lendroit dApple qui planait, le Dpartement du Trsor des tats-Unis a menac lEurope de rflchir  des rponses appropries si elle venait  infliger un lourd redressement fiscal  Apple, estimant quun  rsultat fortement prfrable et mutuellement bnfique serait de revenir vers le systme et la pratique des cooprations fiscales internationales . Tim Cook, le PDG dApple, avait dclar pour sa part que lentreprise ferait appel de la dcision de la Commission si elle venait  tre lourdement sanctionne.

Source : dclaration de presse de la Commission europenne

----------


## el_slapper

d'aprs wikipedia, la dette globale de l'tat Irlandais est de 203 milliards d'euros. C'est donc une poussire intressante, sans plus.

(je la veux bien sur mon compte en banque, moi, la poussire.....)

----------


## Saverok

> d'aprs wikipedia, la dette globale de l'tat Irlandais est de 203 milliards d'euros. C'est donc une poussire intressante, sans plus.
> 
> (je la veux bien sur mon compte en banque, moi, la poussire.....)


Ca reprsente 6.4%
C'est loin d'tre ngligeable.
Ma dfinition de la "poussire" porte sur une proportion bien plus faible.

De plus, Apple n'est pas la seule entreprise  avoir bnfici de ces accords fiscaux avec l'Irlande.
Il ne s'agit que de la premire procdure  aboutir qui servira de prcdant pour les autres affaires  venir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> je le remet en gras, car thierrybenji  est justement un hurluberlu anti-UE.


Je trouve a super intolrant de faire autant chier ceux qui souhaiteraient voir la fin de l'Union Europenne.
Vous pourriez faire preuve d'un peu plus de sympathie.

J'ai un peu l'impression d'tre le seul membre du forum qui n'est pas un fan hardcore de l'UE.
Je pense que les autres n'osent pas sexprimer, parce que les pro UE sont trop violent.

En tout cas le peuple britannique s'est exprim pour sortir de l'UE et normalement sa volont devrait tre respect.
Ce qui nous a donn normment d'espoir quant  la suite.  ::mrgreen::  :8-):  ::P:  :;):  ::mouarf:: 

Parce qu'avant que le rfrendum du Brexit ait lieu, la seule chose que je savais sur la sortie de l'UE, c'est ce qu'avait dit Jacques Attali :



> On a soigneusement oubli d'crire l'article qui permet de sortir ; c'tait peut-tre pas trs dmocratique videmment... mais c'tait une garantie" (Jacques Attali, 24/01/11)






Bon aprs je suis mauvais pour prsenter les nombreux inconvnients de l'UE et c'est pas vident d'argumenter seul contre tous.
Mais j'ai bon espoir pour la suite (pas forcement dans ce forum, mais dans la ralit)  :;): 

Et sinon pour en revenir au sujet des grandes entreprises qui magouillent le plus pour payer le moins :
Est-ce que la stratgie d'Apple lui permet de ne pas payer dimpt dans les pays Europen non membre de l'UE comme la Suisse, l'Islande, la Norvge ?

----------


## halaster08

> J'ai un peu l'impression d'tre le seul membre du forum qui n'est pas un fan hardcore de l'UE.
> Je pense que les autres n'osent pas sexprimer, parce que les pro UE sont trop violent.


Ce n'est pas parcequ'on pas convaincu par tes arguments anti-UE qu'on est forcment un fan hardcore de l'UE.
Personellement je ne suis pas spcialement fan de l'UE, mais je ne supporte pas qu'on s'en serve de bouc missaire, ce qu'on malheureusement fait beaucoup de politiciens malhontes pendant des annes.

----------


## Zirak

> Je trouve a super intolrant de faire autant chier ceux qui souhaiteraient voir la fin de l'Union Europenne.
> Vous pourriez faire preuve d'un peu plus de sympathie.


Intolrant de quoi ? J'ai juste fait une petite pique humoristique, car je t'ai vu arriver avec tes gros sabots quand tu as crit :




> On dirait que l'UE permet ce genre de pratique.


Car si Saverok, n'avait pas dit direct que cela ne changerait rien de sortir de l'UE, je sais trs bien qu'on aurait eu le droit  un couplet comme quoi tout tait de la faute de l'UE et que cela serait donc une raison de plus pour en sortir, sans mme savoir si oui ou non cela changerait quelque chose  ce niveau l. Elle a bon dos la vilaine UE...





> J'ai un peu l'impression d'tre le seul membre du forum qui n'est pas un fan hardcore de l'UE.


J'ai ri...

Moi j'ai un peu l'impression que tu n'as pas bien regard le forum politique, il y a juste un sujet de 412 pages sur la sortie de l'UE, o l'un de tes copains est dj venu nous vendre toutes les neries avances par l'UPR, donc on a dj eu le droit  TAFTA, que l'UE c'est un coup une construction de la CIA, un coup des nazis, les petites phrases sur les chquiers, le drapeau europen sur les mairies, etc etc etc...




> Je pense que les autres n'osent pas sexprimer, parce que les pro UE sont trop violent.


Bah si c'est pour dire les mmes neries que sur le TAFTA, ce n'est pas plus mal...  ::aie:: 

Et si tu vas faire le tour du fil en question, tu verras qu'il n'y a pas spcialement de pro-UE sur le forum, enfin pas dans le sens o vous l'entendez.

Pour la plupart nous sommes comme vous, pas spcialement content de l'UE actuelle, mais on ne veut pas, plus d'UE du tout, on prfrerais plutt une "refonte de l'application". ^^

(Donc merci galement de nous pargner le couplet sur les euro-bas, les moutons brainwashs et le reste, on a dj donn aussi).

Mais oui, on est trs trs violent avec les anti-UE, mme qu'on va jusqu' retrouver votre adresse, et qu'on vient vous gorgez pendant votre sommeil pour ne pas que vous gariez les gentils moutons sur une mauvaise route, c'est d'ailleur pour cela que l'on n'a plus de nouvelles de deuche, son heure tait venue !





> En tout cas le peuple britannique s'est exprim pour sortir de l'UE et normalement sa volont devrait tre respect.
> Ce qui nous a donn normment d'espoir quant  la suite.


D'un ct ce n'est pas plus mal, le Royaume-Uni ne faisant pas compltement parti de l'UE, a nous permettra de ne plus subir leurs caprices. 

Maintenant, avoir de l'espoir c'est bien, mais faudrait peut-tre attendre le rsultat des consquences avant de se rjouir, quand on voit que quand le rsultat a t connu, la plupart des politiciens anti-UE britannique ont retourn leur veste, que si effectivement sortie il y a, l'Ecosse ou l'Irlande je ne sais plus (voir les deux) risquent de demander leur indpendance car voulant rester dans l'UE, etc etc. 





> Parce qu'avant que le rfrendum du Brexit ait lieu, la seule chose que je savais sur la sortie de l'UE, c'est ce qu'avait dit Jacques Attali :


Alors que maintenant que tu as t voir 2/3 vidos d'Asselineau, tu es un vrai champion sur la question !  ::mouarf:: 





> Bon aprs je suis mauvais pour prsenter les nombreux inconvnients de l'UE et c'est pas vident d'argumenter seul contre tous.
> Mais j'ai bon espoir pour la suite (pas forcement dans ce forum, mais dans la ralit)


Encore une fois, il y a dj 412 pages  ce propos, ne perds pas ton temps  vouloir nous dmontrer tous les inconvnients, va lire les 412 pages, et prsentes-nous seulement ce qui aurait t oubli par tes prdcesseurs.  :;):

----------


## LSMetag

> Apparemment c'est de l'optimisation fiscale tout ce qu'il y a de plus lgal.
> 
> L'UE permet  une entreprise de choisir dans quel pays elle paye ses impts.
> Beaucoup d'entreprise choisissent l'Irlande, parce qu'un taux d'imposition de 2% c'est pas mal.
> 
> Moi je pense que les entreprises devraient payer des impts dans chaque pays et non pas une fois pour toute l'UE...
> Ce serait beaucoup plus juste pour tout le monde.


Tu n'as pas compris que ce sont des accords conomiques illgaux entre Apple et l'Etat Irlandais (du genre "je viens chez vous, mais vous ne me taxez qu' 2%"). En Irlande la TVA est normalement de 12.5% sur les bnfices. Ceux-ci ayant t ngocis avec Dublin  2%.
Voil o est le problme o quelque part Dublin a particip  une forme d'vasion fiscale.

La juge danoise (pays trs honnte) ne laisse rien passer depuis qu'elle est l (2014). Google, Microsoft, Apple, et bientt Amazon. Les menaces semblent glisser sur elle. On ne fait pas les cons dans son Europe, non mais... ^^

----------


## souviron34

> La seule loi, c'est la loi du plus fort, alors tant que les U.S.A seront en position de force, je ne vois pas pourquoi ils hsiteraient..


EU hits Apple with $14.6 billion tax bill (CNN)




> Apple paid tax at 1%, or less, on profits attributed to its subsidiaries in Ireland, well below the 35% top rate in the United States and even well below Ireland's 12.5% rate.
> 
> That prompted c*omplaints by both European and U.S. lawmakers*, who argued the deal gave Apple an unfair advantage in exchange for creating jobs in Ireland.


 ::P:  ::P:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Moi j'ai un peu l'impression que tu n'as pas bien regard le forum politique, il y a juste un sujet de 412 pages sur la sortie de l'UE, o l'un de tes copains est dj venu nous vendre toutes les neries avances par l'UPR, donc on a dj eu le droit  TAFTA, que l'UE c'est un coup une construction de la CIA, un coup des nazis, les petites phrases sur les chquiers, le drapeau europen sur les mairies, etc etc etc...


Ah oui effectivement c'est possible que j'ai loup 400 pages.
Les arguments anti UE ne viennent pas tous de l'UPR, mais c'est vrai que c'est le seul parti politique qui propose de sortir de l'UE.
Tiens en parlant de l'UE qui est une cration de la CIA, j'ai un article qui n'a rien a voir avec l'UPR qui en parle :
https://www.les-crises.fr/lunion-eur...ans-pritchard/

Le drapeau de l'UE c'est bas sur une horloge il me semble.
Il n'y a pas grand chose  dire  part qu'il est moche et qu'il est plus prsent que les vrais drapeaux...




> Pour la plupart nous sommes comme vous, pas spcialement content de l'UE actuelle, mais on ne veut pas, plus d'UE du tout, on prfrerais plutt une "refonte de l'application". ^^


a peut tre bien, le problme c'est qu'aprs le vote du Brexit, Merkel et Hollande on dit qu'il fallait aller vers +++ d'UE.
Ce qui est bizarre comme stratgie...




> D'un ct ce n'est pas plus mal, le Royaume-Uni ne faisant pas compltement parti de l'UE, a nous permettra de ne plus subir leurs caprices.


Le Royaume Uni avait sa propre monnaie et gardait encore un peu de contrle sur ses frontires.
Ce qui fait que les autres pays ont 2 bonnes raisons de plus que le Royaume Uni de quitter l'UE.

D'ailleurs la France a sign un trait qui n'a rien a voir avec l'UE mais qui fait bien chier.
On doit garder de force des migrants pour les empcher de traverser la Manche.
C'est les anglais qui viennent faire leur choix.
Du coup plein de migrants voulaient juste traverser la France et se retrouvent coincer l...




> Maintenant, avoir de l'espoir c'est bien, mais faudrait peut-tre attendre le rsultat des consquences avant de se rjouir, quand on voit que quand le rsultat a t connu, la plupart des politiciens anti-UE britannique ont retourn leur veste, que si effectivement sortie il y a, l'Ecosse ou l'Irlande je ne sais plus (voir les deux) risquent de demander leur indpendance car voulant rester dans l'UE, etc etc.


J'ai hte de voir ce que a va donner, mais il faut attendre 2019 pour que a commence.
Les effets arriveront encore plus tard...

Les cossais ont eu leur rfrendum pour se librer du Royaume Uni, ils n'avaient qu' pas voter non  l'poque.




> Alors que maintenant que tu as t voir 2/3 vidos d'Asselineau, tu es un vrai champion sur la question !


Je devrais m'intresser plus  Asselineau il a l'air d'tre un excellent confrencier.

=====================================================
Il y a normment de choses qui ne vont pas dans le monde de la politique, des mdias, de l'conomie, etc.
Librer les nations de l'UE a ne va pas tous nous sauver, le monde sera toujours dans un tat catastrophique.
Mais ce serait un bon dbut.

J'ai pas une super image de l'UE.
J'ai le sentiment que si la Grce n'avait jamais fais partie de l'UE elle ne serait pas dans une situation aussi grave aujourd'hui.
 la base c'est une banque qui a truqu ses comptes pour qu'elle puisse entrer (a commenait dj mal).
J'ai vraiment peur que la France finisse comme la Grce.

----------


## Hellwing

> Les cossais ont eu leur rfrendum pour se librer du Royaume Uni, ils n'avaient qu' pas voter non  l'poque.


Juste pour rpondre  cette phrase :
Le contexte de leur rfrendum n'tait pas le mme qu'actuellement ; les Ecossais ont vot contre l'indpendance pour rester dans le Royaume Uni *et donc* rester dans l'UE. Sortir de l'UE n'tait pas dans le programme, vois-tu ?

Maintenant que le Royaume Uni en est sorti, c'est normal que l'Ecosse redemande l'avis du peuple pour revenir dans l'UE.

----------


## Zirak

> a peut tre bien, le problme c'est qu'aprs le vote du Brexit, Merkel et Hollande on dit qu'il fallait aller vers +++ d'UE.
> Ce qui est bizarre comme stratgie...


Oui et non, a dpend comment c'est fait, mais la majorit des problmes aujourd'hui, viennent justement du fait qu'on a fait une demi-UE, chacun voulant garder son petit bout de pouvoir.

On aurait une UE avec des taux d'imposition, des salaires minimums, des charges, etc etc, identiques, il y aurait dj beaucoup moins de soucis, car on ne se ferait plus une guerre conomique entre nous dj, mais seulement avec les pays hors UE (comme un pays "normal" avec les pays autour de lui).





> Le Royaume Uni avait sa propre monnaie et gardait encore un peu de contrle sur ses frontires.
> Ce qui fait que les autres pays ont 2 bonnes raisons de plus que le Royaume Uni de quitter l'UE.


Et il voulait bnficier des avantages de l'UE, sans se taper les inconvnients, bref, il voulait le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le cul de la crmire, bon dbarras !

Quand a la monnaie et aux frontires, pour l'instant, personne n'a russi  dmontrer que cela serait mieux, donc cela ne reste que ton opinion.  :;):  





> D'ailleurs la France a sign un trait qui n'a rien a voir avec l'UE mais qui fait bien chier.
> On doit garder de force des migrants pour les empcher de traverser la Manche.
> C'est les anglais qui viennent faire leur choix.
> Du coup plein de migrants voulaient juste traverser la France et se retrouvent coincer l...


C'est justement un des problmes du fait que le Royaume-Uni ne faisait pas vraiment parti de l'UE.






> Les cossais ont eu leur rfrendum pour se librer du Royaume Uni, ils n'avaient qu' pas voter non  l'poque.


Ah donc maintenant qu'ils ont vot une fois, on ne leur demande plus leur avis ? Alors que les donnes ont chang entre temps ? 

Et aprs vous venez nous parler de rcuprer notre souverainet ? De pouvoir au peuple et autres ?  ::ptdr:: 

Du coup, vu qu'il y a dj eu un sondage en 2007 en France, on en refait plus jamais  propos de l'UE ? 





> Je devrais m'intresser plus  Asselineau il a l'air d'tre un excellent confrencier.


Je n'irais pas jusque l, disons que quand tu parles tout seul pendant 3h, sans personne pour te contredire ou pointer tes erreurs / biais de raisonnement, ce n'est pas du d'avoir l'air convainquant... 





> Il y a normment de choses qui ne vont pas dans le monde de la politique, des mdias, de l'conomie, etc.
> Librer les nations de l'UE a ne va pas tous nous sauver, le monde sera toujours dans un tat catastrophique.
> Mais ce serait un bon dbut.


Revenons donc aux rgions ou aux dpartements, ou  chaque village qui dcide pour lui-mme, c'tait tellement mieux  l'poque... 





> J'ai le sentiment que si la Grce n'avait jamais fais partie de l'UE elle ne serait pas dans une situation aussi grave aujourd'hui.


Ca, en dehors de Mme Irma, personne ne sera jamais capable d'y apporter une rponse, tout comme on est incapable de dire si en sortant de l'UE, de l'euro et de l'OTAN, la France ira mieux.





> la base c'est une banque qui a truqu ses comptes pour qu'elle puisse entrer (a commenait dj mal).


A la demande de qui ? Du gouvernement Grec...

Mme avant son entre dans l'UE, on savait que les Grecs trichaient sur leurs comptes. On peut dire ce que l'on veut sur l'UE, mais les Grecs (enfin le gouvernement grec) sont en parti responsable de leur situation. Alors sans UE, je ne sais pas si ils en seraient l, mieux ou pire, si cela se serait fait  la mme vitesse ou non, mais quand tu triches, il fallait bien un moment o a leur retombe sur le coin du nez. 





> J'ai vraiment peur que la France finisse comme la Grce.


Comme tout le monde, mais comme on te l'a expliqu dans un autre fil, c'est un peu facile de tout mettre sur le dos de l'UE, car c'est un mlange de dcisions de l'UE (valides par nos politiciens Franais ou du moins le chef d'tat, donc en partie la faute de la France aussi), de mondialisation, de capitalisme-libral, d'automatisation, etc etc

----------


## marsupial

Ces dernires 24 heures ont vu l'Allemagne puis la France mettre fin aux discussions sur l'accord TAFTA. L'accord TAFTA prvoyait de crer une zone de libre-change et aurait donc rendu cette dcision nulle et non avenue.
Il s'agit d'une dcision de justice qui je l'espre sera suivie d'autres du mme tonneau. La procdure a pris des annes. Par contre, attendons nous  ce que le gouvernement des Etats-Unis ne reste pas les bras ballants : BNP ou Volkswagen.
Les Etats-Unis ont dclench la lutte contre l'optimisation fiscale lors d'un G20 en 2010, il me semble, une des causes aggravantes de la crise. Ici, s'agissant d'une de leur entreprise, ils sont en dsaccord et incohrents avec l'objectif de cette lutte : supprimer l'vasion fiscale.
Autant je peux trouver des dfauts  l'UE, comme une trop grande proximit de ses dirigeants avec le monde industrio-financier afin de prendre des dcisions allant plus dans leur sens que dans celui du bien commun, autant j'approuve son existence pour ce genre de dcision qui n'aurait pu avoir lieu sans elle. L'Irlande sans l'UE aurait pu rester un paradis fiscal impunment  l'instar de la Suisse, laquelle a par ailleurs pris trs cher dans cette lutte.

----------


## LSMetag

Il s'est pass quelque chose Zirak ?

Tu n'as plus du tout le mme discours qu'il y a quelques semaines. Il est devenu proche du miens !

----------


## Zirak

> Il s'est pass quelque chose Zirak ?
> 
> Tu n'as plus du tout le mme discours qu'il y a quelques semaines. Il est devenu proche du miens !


Non non, tu peux aller relire les 412 pages sur l'UE, j'ai toujours eu ce discours concernant celle-ci.

Si j'ai bon souvenir, c'tait plus sur la loi travail que nous n'tions pas compltement d'accord, pas sur l'UE (je ne me souviens mme pas qu'on ait discut d'UE ensemble  ::?: ).

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Apple dclare  ses investisseurs que le redressement fiscal de 13 milliards d'euros n'aura pas d'impact  court terme  * 
*sur ses rsultats financiers * 

Suite  une enqute qui aura dur deux ans sur le cas dApple au sujet d'aides d'tat, notamment laide de lIrlande pour avoir un taux dimposition plus faible, Margrethe Vestager, commissaire charge de la politique de concurrence, a estim que  les tats membres ne peuvent accorder des avantages fiscaux  certaines entreprises tries sur le volet. Cette pratique est illgale au regard des rgles de l'UE en matire d'aides d'tat. L'enqute de la Commission a conclu que l'Irlande avait accord des avantages fiscaux illgaux  Apple, ce qui a permis  cette dernire de payer nettement moins d'impts que les autres socits pendant de nombreuses annes. En ralit, ce traitement slectif a permis  Apple de se voir appliquer un taux d'imposition effectif sur les socits de 1 % sur ses bnfices europens en 2003, taux qui a diminu jusqu' 0,005 % en 2014 . Aussi, Bruxelles a condamn Apple  verser 13 milliards deuros plus les intrts  lIrlande en guise de redressement fiscal. 

LIrlande a dj ragi par le biais de son ministre des Finances, Michael Noonan, qui a dclar que  cette dcision ne me laisse pas d'autre choix que de demander l'aval du gouvernement pour faire appel . Le ministre na pas manqu dexprimer des craintes quant aux consquences de la dcision europenne sur l'attractivit de l'Irlande pour les investisseurs et a tenu  prciser que son pays n'a pas donn un traitement fiscal avantageux  Apple. 

Apple na pas perdu de temps. Son PDG, Tim Cook, a adress un message  la communaut Apple dEurope o il a dabord fait lhistorique de limplantation dApple en Europe par le regrett Steve Jobs :  en octobre 1980, Apple a ouvert une usine  Cork, une ville d'Irlande, avec 60 employs . Et de continuer en disant  qu ce moment, Cork souffrait d'un chmage lev et dextrmement faibles investissements conomiques. Mais les dirigeants d'Apple ont vu une communaut riche de talent, une communaut en laquelle ils croyaient quelle tait en mesure de rpondre  la croissance si Apple avait eu la chance de russir .

 Depuis, nous avons continu doprer  Cork, mme pendant les priodes d'incertitude au sujet de notre propre entreprise, et aujourd'hui nous employons prs de 6000 personnes en Irlande. La grande majorit se trouve encore  Cork - y compris certains des premiers employs - et effectue dsormais une grande varit de fonctions dans le cadre de l'implantation d'Apple. D'innombrables multinationales ont suivi lexemple d'Apple en investissant  Cork, et aujourd'hui l'conomie locale est plus forte que jamais .

Cook estime que le succs de Cork a permis  Apple de crer et maintenir plus de 1,5 million demplois en Europe parmi lesquels des emplois chez Apple, mais aussi des emplois pour des centaines de milliers de dveloppeurs dapplications sur ses plateformes, sans compter des emplois avec des constructeurs et dautres fournisseurs.  En tant quentreprise responsable, nous sommes galement fiers de contribuer aux conomies locales en Europe ainsi que dans toutes les communauts. Tandis que notre entreprise a gagn en croissance au fil des annes, nous sommes devenus le plus grand payeur dimpts en Irlande, le plus grand payeur dimpts aux tats-Unis et le plus grand payeur dimpts dans le monde .

 Au fil des ans, nous avons reu des directives des autorits fiscales irlandaises sur la faon de se conformer correctement  la lgislation fiscale irlandaise - le mme genre de conseils  la disposition de toute entreprise qui y fait des affaires. En Irlande, ainsi que dans tous les pays o nous oprons, Apple se conforme  la loi et nous payons tous les impts que nous devons , a assur Tim Cook.

Le leader dApple regrette la dcision de la Commission europenne et a maintenu que la multinationale na pas eu droit en un traitement de faveur sur le paiement de ses impts en Irlande :  cette accusation ne sappuie sur aucun fait et aucune loi. Nous navons pas demand et encore moins reu de traitement de faveur. Pourtant, nous nous retrouvons dans la position inhabituelle dtre somm de payer rtroactivement des impts  un gouvernement qui a dclar que nous ne leur devons rien de plus que ce que nous avons dj pay .

Tim Cook estime que cette manoeuvre de Bruxelles va  constituer un coup de poing dvastateur envoy  la souverainet des tats membres de lUnion europenne sur leurs propres affaires dimpts ainsi quau principe de scurit juridique en Europe . Tim Cook a assur que, comme lIrlande, Apple va faire appel de cette dcision  et nous sommes convaincus que linjonction de la Commission europenne va tre annule .

Quoi quil en soit, mis  part le coup de gueule de Tim Cook, Apple a tenu  rassurer ses investisseurs en leur faisant comprendre que  nous ne prvoyons pas d'impact  court terme de cette dcision sur nos rsultats financiers ni un retraitement des rsultats prcdents  , nous ne prvoyons pas actuellement que cette dcision ait un impact sur notre taux d'imposition  l'avenir , mais aussi  notre solde de trsorerie ne changera pas  la suite de cette dcision, mais, de manire prvisionnelle, nous allons placer une certaine quantit d'argent dans un compte squestre .     

Source : lettre de Tim Cook  la communaut Apple d'Europe, dclaration d'Apple aux investisseurs (au format PDF)

----------


## souviron34

> Apple a tenu  rassurer ses investisseurs en leur faisant comprendre que  nous ne prvoyons pas d'impact  court terme sur nos rsultats financiers, ni un retraitement des rsultats prcdents de cette dcision , nous ne prvoyons pas actuellement que cette dcision ait un impact sur notre taux d'imposition  l'avenir , mais aussi  notre solde de trsorerie ne changera pas  la suite de cette dcision, mais, de manire prvisionnelle, nous allons placer une certaine quantit d'argent dans un compte squestre .


Ben vi, parce que du coup mme aux US a commence  grogner...  ::aie::   ::mrgreen:: 


How Apple paid just 0.005% tax on its global profits (CNN Money)



> Consider this: In 2014, the corporate giant paid just $50 in tax for every million it made selling iPhones and iPads to most of the world outside America.
> 
> That's a tax rate of just 0.005%. Yes, you read that correctly.
> 
> So how was that allowed to happen?


Why Apple's loss is the world's gainl (CNN opinion)



> Margrethe Vestager, the EC's combative competition commissioner who handed down the ruling on Tuesday, is demonstrating there's only one way to roll back multinational companies' growing exploitation of hugely complex tax avoidance schemes, dubbed "the dark side of globalization" by Nobel prize-winning economist Joseph Stiglitz. And that is for the really big political blocs to act in concert.





> Clearly, it's difficult to get countries to act in everyone's long-term interests when their own short-term ones are threatened. Yet it would be in everyone's long-term interests if Ireland's government and Tim Cook relented on this one.

----------


## gstratege

C'est bien fait pour eux

----------


## RyzenOC

Si seulement a pouvait tre le signe d'une indpendance numrique en UE....

J'en ai un peu marre que ces boites viennent en Europe juste pour nous prendre du fric, mais sans rien investir en retour.
Apple en Europe c'est juste des Apple store pour vendre des iPhone pour vendre des apps (30% de prlever sur chaque achat), le tous sans payer d'impt (depuis 2003, d'ou lamende de 13 milliards). Mais derrire aucune Usine Apple, aucun centre de recherche ou encore aucun centre de dcision. C'est pareil pour les autres dailleurs.

On pourrait mme aller jusqu dire que c'est de la concurrence dloyale face  nos entreprises qui payent les impts.

----------


## nchal

Il faut en profiter pour condamner lourdement l'Irlande et ses pratiques qui dvastent l'conomie de l'UE.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui et non, a dpend comment c'est fait, mais la majorit des problmes aujourd'hui, viennent justement du fait qu'on a fait une demi-UE, chacun voulant garder son petit bout de pouvoir.
> 
> On aurait une UE avec des taux d'imposition, des salaires minimums, des charges, etc etc, identiques, il y aurait dj beaucoup moins de soucis, car on ne se ferait plus une guerre conomique entre nous dj, mais seulement avec les pays hors UE (comme un pays "normal" avec les pays autour de lui).


Une demie UE c'est peut tre dj trop.
Ton projet est irralisable.
Ce n'est pas possible que des Croates, Bulgares, Roumains aient le salaire d'un Allemand...

Ce n'est pas dans l'esprit de l'UE, l'esprit de l'UE qui est dexploiter les pauvres europens.

Et je suis dsol mais votre ide de tout niveler par le bas est mauvaise.
L'UE ce n'est pas les USA, c'est pas "One Nation under God".
On a pas de culture commune, de langue commune, de religion commune.
L vous prenez un Portugais et un Estoniens et vous dite que c'est la mme chose.




> Et il voulait bnficier des avantages de l'UE, sans se taper les inconvnients, bref, il voulait le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le cul de la crmire, bon dbarras !
> 
> Quand a la monnaie et aux frontires, pour l'instant, personne n'a russi  dmontrer que cela serait mieux, donc cela ne reste que ton opinion.


Quant aux avantages de l'UE, pour l'instant, personne n'a russi  dmontrer qu'ils existaient.
Les frontires et la monnaie c'est la base d'une nation...

Avoir le contrle sur sa monnaie permet de la baisser et de favoriser les exportations. (en faisant simple en ralit il y a beaucoup plus dintrt  contrler sa monnaie)




> Ah donc maintenant qu'ils ont vot une fois, on ne leur demande plus leur avis ? Alors que les donnes ont chang entre temps ?


Qu'ils revotent  mon avis le rsultat sera le mme.
Quitter le Royaume Uni c'est peut tre un bon plan pour eux, par contre ne pas quitter l'UE a pue un peu.

Ya 2 questions : "Quittez le Royaume Uni ?", "Rester dans l'UE ?".
Leur rfrendum dindpendance  eu lieu rcemment, ils vont pas en faire 1 par an.




> Du coup, vu qu'il y a dj eu un sondage en 2007 en France, on en refait plus jamais  propos de l'UE ?


Aussi bien dans l'UE les rfrendums ne sont jamais respect.
Les gouvernements font des rfrendums quand ils sont sur que les citoyens vont "bien" voter.

Le Brexit c'est la premire fois qu'un peuple vote "mal" et que l'UE respect ce choix.
C'est gnial.

Si on coute Sgolne sur la BBC elle explique bien comment a marche.

Moi je serais ultra fan d'un rfrendum "Voulez-vous quitter l'UE ?" dans chacun des tats membre.




> tout comme on est incapable de dire si en sortant de l'UE, de l'euro et de l'OTAN, la France ira mieux.


Au moins on aurait une marge de manuvre.
Parce que l on doit tous faire ce que l'UE nous impose.

Et l'OTAN a nous force  suivre les ordres des USA...
La dernire fois qu'on c'est fait respecter dans le monde, c'est quand Chirac a refus d'envoyer l'arme franais en Iraq.
L on a moins la classe avec Sarkozy qui a fait assassiner Kadhafi ce qui a provoqu la destruction de la Libye.
Comparez la Libye avant et aprs le passage de Sarkozy...
C'est dommage Kadhafi bossait sur le dinar or, les pays exportateur de ptrole auraient pu utiliser une vraie monnaie au lieu d'utiliser l'USD...




> A la demande de qui ? Du gouvernement Grec...


Peut tre que c'est l'UE qui a forc le gouvernement Grec  trich.
Ou alors c'est la banque.

En tout cas la stratgie qu'a impos l'UE  la Grce ne peut pas fonctionner.
En allant vers toujours plus d'austrit tu t'enfonces dans la merde tu n'en sors pas.




> Ces dernires 24 heures ont vu l'Allemagne puis la France mettre fin aux discussions sur l'accord TAFTA.


Ouais si tu te contentes de lire le titre de l'article, mais si tu lis quelques lignes, tu vois qu'en fait ils temporisent.
Ya mme des tasuniens qui disent que les ngociations avancent toujours bien avec l'UE.




> L'Irlande sans l'UE aurait pu rester un paradis fiscal impunment  l'instar de la Suisse, laquelle a par ailleurs pris trs cher dans cette lutte.


L'Irlande est toujours un paradis fiscale comme le Luxembourg de Juncker l'alcoolique.

Les USA veulent garder les paradis fiscaux pour eux, ils ont le Delaware.

======================================================
Pour en revenir  Apple et l'Irlande, si j'ai bien compris l'Irlande ne veut pas de l'argent d'Apple.
L'Irlande dit que c'tait le deal qu'elle avait avec Apple et que c'est rglo.
Le gouvernement n'est pas content que l'UE vienne se mler de a.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Une demie UE c'est peut tre dj trop.
> Ton projet est irralisable.
> Ce n'est pas possible que des Croates, Bulgares, Roumains aient le salaire d'un Allemand...


Alors, je ne vais pas generaliser, mais les salaires qui montent en Roumanie, c'est une ralit dans l'IT au moins. (les autres augmentent, mais moins vite)
Avec l'arrive de l'Europe, les Roumains ont eu plus d'argent injects dans leur economies, et progressivement le niveau de vie augmente.
Les envies / besoins des gens aussi.

Aujourd'hui, je pense quitter ce pays aprs 5 ans, et mon principal problme c'est que je vais perdre du salaire en rentrant a l'Ouest.
Pour faire simple, je suis pay en salaire local, comme certains de mon quipe(j'ai la vision de tous les salaires dans l'quipe).
Je touche 2550 net d'impots, 3050 avt impots.

Du coup, en France, a part  Paris ou les frais sont 2 fois plus cher qu'a bucharest, avoir 3000 de salaire net par mois, c'est pas si facile.

Il y a 5 ans, tu pouvais enlever 30% a cette valeur sur le march de l'emploi.

----------


## Zirak

> [snip]


Ne reprend pas a comme une agression, mais je ne vais pas rebondir point par point sur le nombre de btise que tu racontes, je vais te renvoyer encore une fois vers le sujet de 400+ pages...

Sinon en speed :




> Ce n'est pas dans l'esprit de l'UE, l'esprit de l'UE qui est dexploiter les pauvres europens


L'UE n'est pas une entit vivante, l'UE n'a pas sa volont propre, l'UE n'est que le rsultat des dcisions des chefs d'Etats des pays qui la composent, donc si les pauvres europens sont exploits, c'est  cause de leurs chefs d'tats.





> Quant aux avantages de l'UE, pour l'instant, personne n'a russi  dmontrer qu'ils existaient.


Si on regarde les conflits sur le territoire franais depuis la rvolution, et les conflits sur ce mme territoire franais depuis l'UE, bizarrement , on passe d'un conflit toutes les X annes  0. C'est dj un bon avantage non ?





> Les frontires et la monnaie c'est la base d'une nation...


Le dictionnaire n'est pas d'accord avec toi.





> Quitter le Royaume Uni c'est peut tre un bon plan pour eux, par contre ne pas quitter l'UE a pue un peu.


Ce n'est que ton avis, pas une vrit.





> Aussi bien dans l'UE les rfrendums ne sont jamais respect.


Le rfrendum sur le Brexit prouve bien le contraire... Si le rfrendum franais n'a pas t respect, c'est la faute  Sarkozy, pas  l'UE... 




> Au moins on aurait une marge de manuvre.
>  Parce que l on doit tous faire ce que l'UE nous impose.


Toujours pas, tout ce que nous "impose" l'UE, a t valid par nos prsidents, on ne nous impose donc rien, puisque le prsident lu dmocratiquement par le peuple souverain franais a dit "ok".




> Et l'OTAN a nous force  suivre les ordres des USA...


Non plus, on a le choix, quand on y va avec les USA, c'est qu'on l'a bien voulu, mais il y a plusieurs fois o on a dit non (c'est mme arriv sous le mandat en cours dis-donc !).




> Comparez la Libye avant et aprs le passage de Sarkozy...


Et donc, quel rapport avec l'OTAN ou l'UE ? 

C'est Sarkozy qui a pouss tout le monde  y aller, pour qu'on ne sache pas que ses comptes de campagnes avaient t financs par Kadhafi, je ne vois pas en quoi c'est la faute de l'UE ?




> Peut tre que c'est l'UE qui a forc le gouvernement Grec  trich.
>  Ou alors c'est la banque.


Ou les martiens, ou les hommes-lzards...

Encore une fois, les finances grecs taient dj moisies avant d'entrer dans l'UE...


Bref, y'a pas beaucoup de concret dans tout ce que tu racontes... Enfin bon, moi j'arrte l, on a dj discut de tout a pendant 2 ans, sur plus de 400 pages, pas besoin de re-polluer tous les autres fils du forum en faisant un HS sur l'UE  chaque fois.

----------


## nchal

L'Europe c'est l'ide de grandir ensemble et aprs, quand tu le monde est plus ou moins au mme niveau, de faire fermer sa gueule aux USA, Russie et Chine

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si on regarde les conflits sur le territoire franais depuis la rvolution, et les conflits sur ce mme territoire franais depuis l'UE, bizarrement , on passe d'un conflit toutes les X annes  0. C'est dj un bon avantage non ?


Ok a a pourrait marcher l'UE nous donne un ennemi commun, donc au lieu de se taper entre nous, on vise tous l'UE.
Bon aprs aujourd'hui il y a des tensions en France : Le PS, l'UMP et les mdias veulent crer un conflit entre franais de souche et musulmans.

pmithrandir je parle des vrais mtiers, pas des cadres haut grad...
Le salaire d'un ouvrier d'usine, le salaire d'une caissire de super marcher, etc.

Le RSA en France est peut tre suprieur au salaire minimum de certains pays membre de l'UE.

----------


## pmithrandir

> pmithrandir je parle des vrais mtiers, pas des cadres haut grad...
> Le salaire d'un ouvrier d'usine, le salaire d'une caissire de super marcher, etc.
> 
> Le RSA en France est peut tre suprieur au salaire minimum de certains pays membre de l'UE.


Pour te donner des "vrais" salaires (quoi que la delocalisation dans l'IT est aussi une vrai discussion). 
Salaire net d'impots sur bucharest
Une caissiere : 1500 - 1700 lei (on etait a 1200 il y a 4 ans), ca fait 350-400
Un manager chez KFC : 3200 lei : environ 800

Chez Dacia, les ouvriers sont passs de 400 a 600 ou 800 ces derniers annes

Il y a toujours des postes mal pays, guardien pour 200 par mois par exemple. Mais c'est assez gnral l'augmentation des revenus surtout au contact de capitaux / entreprises etrangres.

----------


## Zirak

> Ok a a pourrait marcher l'UE nous donne un ennemi commun, donc au lieu de se taper entre nous, on vise tous l'UE.


Voil, t'as tout compris !

Et aprs, une fois qu'on a dmoli l'UE, on redevient tous des pays indpendants, et on recommence  se faire la guerre entre voisins ! 

 ::arf:: 





> Bon aprs aujourd'hui il y a des tensions en France : Le PS, l'UMP et les mdias veulent crer un conflit entre franais de souche et musulmans.






> - "Il dit "5, 4, 3... Pastque", et il lui clate les genoux"
> - "Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport."

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'Europe c'est l'ide de grandir ensemble et aprs, quand tu le monde est plus ou moins au mme niveau, de faire fermer sa gueule aux USA, Russie et Chine


Vous croyez sincrement que c'est rellement ce qu'il ce passe ?
Est-ce que la ralit conomique montre que l'UE nous a fait prosprer ?
L'UE c'est top, c'est le plein emploi, la croissance, la libert ^^
La paix  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Quand on regarde on a un peu le sentiment que l'UE est un frein qui empche les nations membre de devenir forte.
Je pense que sans l'UE, l'Europe serait plus forte que les USA.
Mais  cause de l'UE on sera toujours moins fort que les USA.

L'UE pourrait essayer de booster les relations avec la Russie, la Chine, l'Iran, etc, ce serait super cool, mais ce n'est pas ce qu'ils font.

Entre membre de l'UE nous ne sommes absolument pas au mme niveau.
Bon avec le temps on sera peut tre tous au niveau des Grec...
L vous aurez raison.

===============



> Et aprs, une fois qu'on a dmoli l'UE, on redevient tous des pays indpendants, et on recommence  se faire la guerre entre voisins !


a parlait de conflit en France, et pas de conflit en Europe.
Mais je comprenais pas pourquoi il parlait de a, parler de conflit en Europe a avait plus de sens.

Cela dit je prfre que les europens soient en guerre entre eux plutt qu'ils aillent foutre la merde en Syrie, en Libye, en Iraq, etc.

----------


## Zirak

> a parlait de conflit en France, et pas de conflit en Europe.
> Mais je comprenais pas pourquoi il parlait de a, parler de conflit en Europe a avait plus de sens.


Euh... "a" c'tait moi, et je parlais bien de conflits en Europe ayant eu lieu sur notre territoire, grosso merdo, je t'expliquais que depuis l'UE, il n'y avait plus eu de guerre sur le territoire franais.





> Je pense que sans l'UE, l'Europe serait plus forte que les USA.
>  Mais  cause de l'UE on sera toujours moins fort que les USA.


Sans l'UE, on ne serait que des pays petits dfendant chacun son steack, sans aucun poids pour ngocier avec les USA. Et on se ferait tout imposer...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sans l'UE, on ne serait que des pays petits dfendant chacun son steack, sans aucun poids pour ngocier avec les USA. Et on se ferait tout imposer...


a c'est ce que l'ont veut vous faire croire.
Mais en ralit les grosses entreprises US dpensent des milliards pour faire du lobbying  Bruxelles.
Comme a ils peuvent imposer leur lois  28 pays simultanment.

Comme disait Franois Mitterand :



> La France ne le sait pas, mais nous sommes en guerre avec lAmrique. Oui, une guerre permanente, une guerre vitale, une guerre conomique, une guerre sans mort apparemment. Oui, ils sont trs durs les Amricains, ils sont voraces, ils veulent un pouvoir sans partage sur le monde. Cest une guerre inconnue, une guerre permanente, sans mort apparemment et pourtant une guerre  mort.


La France devrait se rapprocher de la Russie et de la Chine, pas des USA...

----------


## halaster08

> Et on se ferait tout imposer...


Mais voyons mon cher Zirak c'est dj le cas puisque c'est les nazis de la CIA qui controlent l'UE et que l'UE nous impose TOUT.

----------


## Zirak

> a c'est ce que l'ont veut vous faire croire.
> Mais en ralit les grosses entreprises US dpensent des milliards pour faire du lobbying  Bruxelles.
> Comme a ils peuvent imposer leur lois  28 pays simultanment.


Qu'on veuille te le faire croire ou non, c'est pourtant la ralit, tu ne ngocies pas de la mme faon, si tu peux perdre 70millions de consommateurs ou 510 millions...

Et il y aurait autant de lobbying mme sans l'UE, cela a toujours exist...





> La France devrait se rapprocher de la Russie et de la Chine, pas des USA...


Tu as oubli la Core du Nord.

Et aprs tu parles du manque de dmocratie en France, mais tu veux aller t'allier avec des semi-dictatures. xD

L'UE ne devrait se rapprocher de personne, et traiter de la mme faon avec tous les pays hors UE.

----------


## marsupial

> Ouais si tu te contentes de lire le titre de l'article, mais si tu lis quelques lignes, tu vois qu'en fait ils temporisent.
> Ya mme des tasuniens qui disent que les ngociations avancent toujours bien avec l'UE.
> 
> 
> L'Irlande est toujours un paradis fiscale comme le Luxembourg de Juncker l'alcoolique.
> 
> Les USA veulent garder les paradis fiscaux pour eux, ils ont le Delaware.
> 
> ======================================================
> ...



Google, par exemple, est sous le coup de 3 procdures pour concurrence dloyale par abus de position dominante. Une loi en cours d'laboration devrait voir le jour en 2018 pour pouvoir taxer les GAFAM au prorata de leur chiffre d'affaires dans le cadre, par exemple, du non respect sur le transfert des donnes stipulant que les citoyens europens doivent voir leurs informations stockes dans un cloud europen. Ce travail en cours devrait apporter des arguments "diplomatiques" de poids dans les ngociations du TAFTA et dans le rapport de force avec les multinationales US ou pas. Si Apple n'tait pas valoris financirement avec une telle image de marque, l'Irlande aurait-elle accept une taxe symbolique  0.005% ? Et cela ne se limite pas  l'IT mais aussi par exemple aux multinationales pharmaceutiques faisant un chantage au business pour obtenir une imposition ridiculement basse. Penses-tu que cela soit "rglo" comme tu dis ? Pas selon la lgislation en vigueur en Europe.
Comme souligner par ailleurs, un march de 70 millions de consommateurs n'a pas du tout le mme impact qu'un march de 500 millions.





> Apple en Europe c'est juste des Apple store pour vendre des iPhone pour vendre des apps (30% de prlever sur chaque achat), le tous sans payer d'impt (depuis 2003, d'ou lamende de 13 milliards). Mais derrire aucune Usine Apple, aucun centre de recherche ou encore aucun centre de dcision. C'est pareil pour les autres dailleurs.


Compltement d'accord.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Penses-tu que cela soit "rglo" comme tu dis ?


Non je ne pense pas que ce soit rglo, j'ai dis que les gars qui grent a en Irlande trouvent a rglo.

La source : LIrlande ne veut pas de largent dApple
Le ministre des finances dit qu'il veut faire appelle pour combattre lintrusion des rgles europennes et le patron d'Apple dit qu'il ne comprend pas ce qu'il ce passe puisque l'Irlande ne demande rien.

Les multinationales et l'Irlande s'arrangent entre eux et magouillent bien ce qu'ils veulent.
Bon c'est dgueulasse mais dans l'UE il y a des paradis fiscaux, comme le Luxembourg, c'est comme a que a marche.

Plus une entreprise  d'argent, plus elle magouille, moins elle paie.

----------


## marsupial

> Bon c'est dgueulasse mais dans l'UE il y a des paradis fiscaux, comme le Luxembourg, c'est comme a que a marche.


Ah bon ? J'espre bien qu'avec ce que j'ai crit prcdemment tu comprendra que l'Europe et ses citoyens ne veulent pas s'agenouiller. Ce sera donnant-donnant.

----------


## Hellwing

> Non je ne pense pas que ce soit rglo, j'ai dis que les gars qui grent a en Irlande trouvent a rglo.
> 
> La source : LIrlande ne veut pas de largent dApple
> Le ministre des finances dit qu'il veut faire appelle pour combattre lintrusion des rgles europennes et le patron d'Apple dit qu'il ne comprend pas ce qu'il ce passe puisque l'Irlande ne demande rien.
> 
> Les multinationales et l'Irlande s'arrangent entre eux et magouillent bien ce qu'ils veulent.
> Bon c'est dgueulasse mais dans l'UE il y a des paradis fiscaux, comme le Luxembourg, c'est comme a que a marche.
> 
> Plus une entreprise  d'argent, plus elle magouille, moins elle paie.


Je ne comprends pas le raisonnement. "C'est comme a que a marche", donc c'est la bonne solution et il ne faut rien changer ?

----------


## Zirak

> Non je ne pense pas que ce soit rglo, j'ai dis que les gars qui grent a en Irlande trouvent a rglo.
> 
> La source : LIrlande ne veut pas de largent dApple
> Le ministre des finances dit qu'il veut faire appelle pour combattre lintrusion des rgles europennes et le patron d'Apple dit qu'il ne comprend pas ce qu'il ce passe puisque l'Irlande ne demande rien.
> 
> Les multinationales et l'Irlande s'arrangent entre eux et magouillent bien ce qu'ils veulent.
> Bon c'est dgueulasse mais dans l'UE il y a des paradis fiscaux, comme le Luxembourg, c'est comme a que a marche.
> 
> Plus une entreprise  d'argent, plus elle magouille, moins elle paie.



Donc en gros, tu reproches  l'UE de vouloir lutter contre ces magouilles ?  ::aie::

----------


## halaster08

> Donc en gros, tu reproches  l'UE de vouloir lutter contre ces magouilles ?


Non il reproche  l'UE de nous imposer de lutter contre ces magouilles, c'est diffrent.

----------


## Zirak

> Non il reproche  l'UE de nous imposer de lutter contre ces magouilles, c'est diffrent.


Oui enfin dans les deux cas, il n'est pas content que l'UE essaie de faire un truc pour faire cesser ces magouilles.  ::aie:: 

Et puis imposer, imposer, encore une fois, y'a un mec du Royaume-Uni qui a sign le papier hein, il avait un droit de veto. ^^

----------


## Ryu2000

Non mais l c'est compliqu :
- d'un cte a me ferait plaisir qu'Apple paie (cette entreprise reprsente tout ce que je dteste), ce n'est pas normal que les grosses entreprises puissent lgalement (ou pas) monter des schmas plus ou moins compliqu pour viter de payer des impts.
- de l'autre ct je respect le gouvernement Irlandais de tenir tte face  l'UE, les gars s'arrangent avec les entreprises pour leur faire conomiser quelques milliards par an, ce sont des fils de putes, mais ils tiennent tte  l'UE et a a fait toujours plaisir. Et si c'est la tradition Irlandaise ne pas imposer les bnfices, faut respecter le folklore local.

Les entreprises qui savent magouiller n'ont aucun problme pour viter de payer des impts.
L a passe par l'Irlande, mais a pourrait passer par ailleurs.
En plus si je ne me trompe pas l'Irlande fait partie du Royaume Uni et donc en 2019 ce pays ne fera plus partie de l'UE.
Peut tre que l'UE est un peu fch aprs le Royaume Uni et veut les punir.

Vont tombez un peu trop facilement dans le panneau l'UE arrive et dit "1. on arrte le trait transatlantique 2. on va faire payer Apple" pour gagner de la popularit et vous le gobez.
Moi j'attends de voir,  mon avis en 2025 (si l'UE existe toujours) il y aura un trait transatlantique, et combien de dizaines de milliards dimpts non pay il y a pas an dans l'UE ?

Si l'UE fait payer Apple, c'est trs bien, mais c'est peu et trop tard et c'est pas gagn surtout, parce que les avocats d'Apple ce ne sont pas des petits joueurs.
Si l'UE arrte vraiment le projet de trait de libre change avec les USA, alors l par contre, mais je suis trs sceptique.

Si l'UE crer un systme afin que Apple, Facebook, Google, Amazon, Oracle, Microsoft, Starbuck paient la blinde dimpts dans chaque pays dans lequel ils sont implant, alors l j'accroche un drapeau de l'UE chez moi et je n'y met mme pas feu.

----------


## AoCannaille

> En plus si je ne me trompe pas l'Irlande fait partie du Royaume Uni et donc en 2019 ce pays ne fera plus partie de l'UE.
> Peut tre que l'UE est un peu fch aprs le Royaume Uni et veut les punir.


Tu te trompes, l'Irlande (capitale Dublin) est 100% indpendante du royaume uni. Mais pas l'Irlande du nord (capitale : Belfast, mais en ralit Londres)

C'est bien l'Irlande qui magouille. Et sortir de l'UE les emmerderait normment, eux, contrairement au royaume uni, font parti de la zone euro. C'est un avantage indispensable pour faire s'installer les entreprises pour magouiller dans la zone euro.

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour
La commission de Bruxelles vient de statuer :Apple doit verser 12 milliards d'euros  l'Etat irlandais ,fraudeur fiscal membre de l'union europeenne complice d'Apple, qui faisait un cadeau fiscal avec un taux symbolique de 1%  (presque zero ,un paradis fiscal dguis)   
Le  taux d'imposition dclar et trs officiel de l'Etat Irlandais auprs de Bruxelles tait de 12.5%...

Ce qui me parait absolument dbile dans cette affaire c'est que Bruxelles condamne Apple  payer 12 milliards au fraudeur ,l'Irlande qui s'adonne  des pratiques souterraines de paradis fiscal ,alors que le prjudice est subi par les autres membres de l'UE et que cette cagnotte devrait normalement finir dans un compte spcial  Bruxelles ("Fonds provenant d'Etat membre fraudeur fiscal")....

----------


## RyzenOC

Je trouve dommage que l'article ne reprenne pas la raction de Tim Cook :
 Au-del du ciblage vident dApple, leffet le plus profond et le plus nfaste de cette dcision se fera ressentir sur linvestissement et la cration demplois en Europe. Si lon suit le raisonnement de la Commission, chaque entreprise en Irlande et dans toute lEurope risque dtre soudainement soumise  une imposition dfinie par des lois qui nont jamais exist. 

Comme je l'avais dit dans prcdent post, c'est du foutage de gueule, Tim, ils sont tes emploies et tes investissements en Europe ?
Apple n'a rien  ngocier avec l'UE, donc logiquement la facture est invitable. a serait une boite comme GE ou PERRIGO la y'aurais moyen de ngocier  ::mrgreen::

----------


## marsupial

> Le secrtaire amricain au Trsor Jack Lew a estim mercredi que la Commission europenne visait d'abord les compagnies amricaines, aprs avoir rclam le remboursement record de 13,5 milliards d'euros d'avantages fiscaux "indus"  Apple.
> "La tendance des initiatives" de la Commission europenne "apparat fortement viser d'abord les firmes amricaines", a regrett Jack Lew lors d'une confrence  Washington. Il a rpt que ce geste "crait de l'incertitude" et qu'au total "ce ne sera pas bon pour l'conomie europenne".
> 
> A l'issue de trois ans d'enqute, la Commission a demand  Apple de rembourser les avantages fiscaux accords par le gouvernement irlandais qui constituaient "des aides illgales".


source lefigaro.fr avec AFP

Netflix s'est install en France 2 ans auparavant et dmnage aux Pays-Bas pour cause de fiscalit plus avantageuse. Investissement en France : 9 emplois

*"apparat fortement viser d'abord les firmes amricaines"*
Logique. Il s'agit de celles qui tirent le plus avantage de leur force et position pour ne pas payer l'impt.

D'prs Margret Verstager, commissaire europenne  la concurrence, Amazon et Starbucks, tablis au Luxembourg, sont les prochains sur la liste.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Netflix s'est install en France 2 ans auparavant et dmnage aux Pays-Bas pour cause de fiscalit plus avantageuse. Investissement en France : 9 emplois


Ils ont produit la srie Marseille aussi, et c'est plutt dans la production d'oeuvre que devrait venir leurs investissements que des emploies de bureau  paris.  voir a terme sils continueront de produire en France, d'ailleurs est-ce que Netflix bnfices des avantages franais (les aides publiques grosses subventions) sils produisent un film/srie en France ?

Marseille sa finance Depardieu qui paye pas d'impots et qui se sauve en Russie pour devenir ministre de la culture  ::ptdr::

----------


## marsupial

Article du NYT portant un severe jugement sur la politique des autorites americaines vis a vis de l evasion fiscale de ses multinationales alors meme que Tim  Cook rage contre cette decision qu il traite de *merde politique* arguant d un sentiment anti-americain. L article fait mention d un rejet du Congres Republicain d un rapatriement exceptionnel des fonds exiles contre une taxation a 15 pour cent alors qu elle est de 35 pour cent.

----------


## LSMetag

> Non mais l c'est compliqu :
> - d'un cte a me ferait plaisir qu'Apple paie (cette entreprise reprsente tout ce que je dteste), ce n'est pas normal que les grosses entreprises puissent lgalement (ou pas) monter des schmas plus ou moins compliqu pour viter de payer des impts.
> - de l'autre ct je respect le gouvernement Irlandais de tenir tte face  l'UE, les gars s'arrangent avec les entreprises pour leur faire conomiser quelques milliards par an, ce sont des fils de putes, mais ils tiennent tte  l'UE et a a fait toujours plaisir. Et si c'est la tradition Irlandaise ne pas imposer les bnfices, faut respecter le folklore local.


En gros c'est bien de magouiller, de faire payer plus d'impts au peuple, parce que c'est contre l'Europe. Y a quand mme des limites  l'anti-Europe...
Ben oui, les 13 milliards, c'est des impts en moins non seulement pour l'Irlande qui va compenser ailleurs, mais aussi pour l'Europe qui fonctionne avec les impts de tous ses pays membres. Ca rejaillit sur d'autres pays ces conneries.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Y a quand mme des limites  l'anti-Europe...


Ce n'est pas de l'anti Europe c'est de l'anti Union Europenne, a n'a strictement rien  voir.
Je crois personnellement que l'Union Europenne ramolli l'Europe, j'aimerai une Europe forte, donc sans Union Europenne. (j'ai un peu l'impression que les pays d'Europe hors UE se portent mieux)
On fait trop souvent l'amalgame Europe/Union Europenne, alors que c'est 2 notions trs diffrente.

*Ce qui serait bien c'est que dans chaque pays les entreprises paient les impts qu'elles doivent payer en fonction des bnfices rels acquis dans ce pays.*
Apple a modifi ses bnfices pour viter de payer.
C'est l qu'est le problme.

En France il y a un systme dimpt, en Irlande il y a un autre systme dimpt.
Si l'Irlande veut s'arranger avec les entreprises c'est son droit.
Par contre en France Apple devrait payer.

Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen d'empcher les entreprises de truquer leur bnfices ?
Ou alors est-ce que ce qu'a fait Apple est 100% lgal ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Ce n'est pas de l'anti Europe c'est de l'anti Union Europenne, a n'a strictement rien  voir.
> Je crois personnellement que l'Union Europenne ramolli l'Europe, j'aimerai une Europe forte, donc sans Union Europenne. (j'ai un peu l'impression que les pays d'Europe hors UE se portent mieux)
> On fait trop souvent l'amalgame Europe/Union Europenne, alors que c'est 2 notions trs diffrente.
> 
> *Ce qui serait bien c'est que dans chaque pays les entreprises paient les impts qu'elles doivent payer en fonction des bnfices rels acquis dans ce pays.*
> Apple a modifi ses bnfices pour viter de payer.
> C'est l qu'est le problme.
> 
> En France il y a un systme dimpt, en Irlande il y a un autre systme dimpt.
> ...


Les tats europens n'en veulent pas.

Les Franais sont bien content quand Bouygues, Airbus, Renault rapportent l'argent en France
Idems pour les Allemands, et les autres pays  ::): 

Ah merde c'est la France et les Franais qui ne veulent pas de ce systme?  ::ptdr:: 

Et les USA qumandent aussi pour que les socits amricaines rapatrient leurs bnfice aux USA.

Les Franais aiment quand les socits rapatrient l'argent en France, bon quand c'est en Irlande l ca pose un peu plus de problme.
Vu que la France est un pays avec beaucoup de grosse socit, ca les arrangeait au dbut.
On a pas penser que ca pourrait servir aux entreprises pour dlocaliser (ou localiser) leurs sige sociales.

----------


## pmithrandir

> *Ce qui serait bien c'est que dans chaque pays les entreprises paient les impts qu'elles doivent payer en fonction des bnfices rels acquis dans ce pays.*
> Apple a modifi ses bnfices pour viter de payer.
> C'est l qu'est le problme.
> 
> En France il y a un systme dimpt, en Irlande il y a un autre systme dimpt.
> Si l'Irlande veut s'arranger avec les entreprises c'est son droit.
> Par contre en France Apple devrait payer.
> 
> Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen d'empcher les entreprises de truquer leur bnfices ?
> Ou alors est-ce que ce qu'a fait Apple est 100% lgal ?


Le systeme en lui mme n'est pas absurde. Pour beaucoup d'entreprise, il simplifie une expension europenne et la gestion des benefices.
Avoir un march unique ou l'on devrait avoir un siege par pays, c'est pas super pratique... (apple le fait bien, mais une plus petite boite aura du mal).

Ici, 2 problmes : 
 - les pays ont l'obligation d'avoir une fiscalit, sinon harmonie, tout au moin compatible. Que l'irlande prsente 12.5% d'impots sur les entreprises, a cause de sa situation excentre, ca peut paraitre acceptable. Quand ils ngocient en dessous de ce taux ils enfreignent leur engagement europens. (et 2%, c'est du foutage de gueule)
 - les bnfices qui sont transfr d'un pays a l'autre sans cause relle.(le mcanisme de refacturation expliqu plus haut). 

Il me parait normal que les etats s'attanquent a ce problme. Et d'aprs ce que je lis ce matin dans le monde, ca rale en irlande aussi sur le ministre qui refuse 13 milliard d'euros... Vu que ca reprsente 3 annes d'imposition a 12.5, on peut imaginer qu'apple paye tous les ans 650 millions d'euros d'impots... Il faudra donc environ 20 ans pour qu'apple paye l'equivalent de ces 13 milliards perdus...
La peur de l'irlande, c'est que ca fasse effet boule de neige... sauf que je ne vois pas en europe ou les grandes socits amricaines peuvent aller pour trouver moins de 12.5% le luxembourg peut etre ? Ils sont dj surveills de pret par la commission... m'etonnerait qu'ils fassent les cons.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Redressement fiscal d'Apple en Europe : l'Irlande a dcid de faire appel, * 
*Tim Cook menace de rapatrier les capitaux d'Apple dtenus en Europe * 

En dpit des menaces formules par le Dpartement du Trsor des tats-Unis qui a indiqu quil allait rflchir  une rponse approprie dans le cas o Bruxelles venait  prononcer une sanction lourde  lendroit dApple comme le confrait certaines sources, la Commission europenne a condamn le Californien  verser 13 milliards deuros plus les intrts  lIrlande dans le contexte dun redressement fiscal. 

Dans une interview accorde  RT News, une station radio irlandaise, le PDG dApple Tim Cook a menac de rapatrier les capitaux dApple dtenus en Europe  compter de lanne prochaine, bien quil se soit gard de dire avec plus de prcision de quel volume il parlait.  Nous avons pay 400 millions de dollars  l'Irlande, 400 millions aux tats-Unis, et nous avons mis de ct plusieurs milliards pour le paiement des impts aux tats-Unis quand nous allons rapatrier nos profits. Je prvois que ce rapatriement aura lieu au cours de l'anne prochaine  a-t-il dclar. Des propos qu trs vite tempr un porte-parole de lentreprise qui a aussitt affirm que Tim Cook plaidait plutt pour un changement de rglementation aux tats-Unis, et que lentreprise navait pas lintention de modifier sa position sur le sujet. 

Il faut noter quen avril dernier Apple gardait  lextrieur des tats-Unis plus de 200 milliards de dollars de profits . Lentreprise sest toujours montre rticente  faire revenir ses bnfices, notamment  cause du fort taux dimposition dans le pays ; prs de la moiti (40 %) des bnfices raliss sur des activits  lextrieur du pays. Lentreprise avait demand  ce que ce taux soit revu  la baisse et avait mme avanc le taux de 15 % pour faire revenir ses capitaux dtenus  ltranger.

Cook a indiqu que lassociation du nom  Apple  avec  illgalit   constitue un outrage pour son entreprise. Il a dcrit les conclusions de lenqute comme tant une manuvre politique dpourvue  tout niveau dquit. Il est all plus loin dans une interview accorde au site irlandais Irish Independent o il a dclar que cette dcision est d'une  stupidit politique absolue. Personne n'a rien fait de mal dans cette affaire et nous devons faire face ensemble. Je crois qu'Apple est vis et je crois que cela (le sentiment antiamricain) est une des raisons pour lesquelles nous avons pu tre viss . Face  ces accusations, la Commission europenne a tenu  ragir en rappelant que les montants infligs sont calculs sur la base de faits et non sur un quelconque diffrend entre l'Europe et les tats-Unis. Margrethe Vestager, la commissaire  la Concurrence a tenu  prciser que les dcisions taient bases sur des donnes fournies par Apple lui-mme, prsentes  l'occasion d'auditions aux tats-Unis.

La Maison-Blanche pour sa part a estim que la dcision de Bruxelles est injuste pour Apple, qui subit une inscurit juridique en voyant laccord fiscal quil a obtenu avec lIrlande annul aprs des annes dactivits. Lattach de presse de la Maison-Blanche, Josh Earnest, a galement indiqu que le  type de paiements contempl par lUnion europenne  quivaudrait  un   transfert de revenu des contribuables amricains vers lUnion europenne . En clair, cette dcision serait galement injuste pour le contribuable amricain.

Et de son ct que dcide lIrlande ? Un porte-parole du gouvernement irlandais a dclar que  le gouvernement est unanime pour faire appel . Pour Pierre Moscovici, Commissaire europen aux Affaires conomiques, lIrlande cherche  gagner du temps, mais la procdure dappel ne sera daucune utilit. Il faut rappeler que lenqute de la Commission a t amorce en 2014 et reprsente donc deux annes denqutes  lissue desquelles la Commission a tabli quApple, qui a enregistr ses ventes en Irlande, a bnfici dun taux dimposition sur ses bnfices de seulement 1 % en 2003. Celui-ci a diminu pour ne plus reprsenter que 0,005 % en 2014.

Source : RT News, Irish Independent

----------


## kain_tn

Entre 0.005% des bnfices taxs en Irlande et 40% aux USA (j'ai bien compris?), je pense qu'ils paieront, mme si ils sont taxs  15% en Irlande...

La partie sur les contribuables Amricains, c'est aussi du "bullshit" pour reprendre le terme employ par Cook, vu que de toutes les faons il s'agit de taxer des bnfices qui restent en dehors des USA pour ne pas tre taxs aux USA  ::mrgreen::

----------


## MABROUKI

> On a pas penser que ca pourrait servir aux entreprises pour dlocaliser (ou localiser) leurs sige sociales


Pourtant les bnfices raliss par une grande entreprise sont normalement raliss par une filiale domicili dans le pays ou elle exerce son activit et la filiale est soumise au  droit du pays ou elle est domicilie ...
La  "lgislation"  qui autorise une grande entreprise  rapatrier et dclarer ses bnfices ailleurs que dans le pays ou elle exerce son activit et ralise ses bnfices est simplement l'arnaque du sicle des capitalistes et un vol dguis des tats !!!

----------


## Escapetiger

... voir les "spcialits" suivantes:

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_irlandais

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandwich_hollandais

----------


## MABROUKI

Bonjour

Merci pour ces sandwichs consistants ,je vais enfin me rassasier  mon aise !!!
C'est de la bonne nourriture !!!

----------


## TiranusKBX

Il est certain que la Menace de Tim Cook est vaine et non rflchie vus que a leur couterait plus chre de dplacer leurs fonds que de payer mais ils veut rouler des muscles.
La commission Europenne devrais alors menacer Apple de leur interdire la vente de matriel et service sur le territoire europen, je ne suis pas sr qu'ils sont prs  se sparer de 1/3 de leur chiffre d'affaire ^^

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Redressement fiscal : des pays europens rclament leurs parts des 13 milliards deuros dApple*
*mais la France se montre dsintresse*

Fin aot, Apple a t somm par la Commission europenne de verser une somme de 13 milliards deuros  lIrlande pour avantages fiscaux illgaux. Daprs Margrethe Vestager, commissaire charge de la politique de concurrence, les avantages fiscaux accords  Apple ont permis  la socit de payer beaucoup moins d'impts que les autres socits pendant de nombreuses annes. Ce traitement slectif aurait permis  Apple de se voir appliquer un taux d'imposition effectif de 1 % sur ses bnfices europens en 2003 ; lequel taux aurait diminu jusqu' 0,005 % en 2014, daprs Margrethe Vestager. Apple a donc t condamn  verser 13 milliards deuros plus les intrts  lIrlande en guise de redressement fiscal.

La dcision de la Commission europenne a provoqu le mcontentement de Washington qui y voit un mouvement anti-amricain, et promet de rflchir  une rponse approprie, dans le cas o la justice europenne confirme la dcision de Bruxelles. Si lIrlande a dcid de faire appel, Apple de son ct menace de rapatrier les capitaux que la socit dtient en Europe,  compter de lanne prochaine. 

Pendant ce temps, plusieurs pays en Europe cherchent  valuer la part qui leur revient dans les 13 milliards quApple doit verser  lIrlande. La Commission europenne avait en effet prcis que lIrlande nest pas le seul pays concern par ce remboursement. Apple aurait en effet pu chapper aux impts dans certains pays en expatriant la majorit de ses revenus en Irlande.  Les pays de lUE qui estiment avoir t lss par ce fait pourront donc utiliser les donnes et mthodes de la Commission pour dterminer combien Apple aurait d leur payer en impts supplmentaires. Ils pourraient ensuite dduire cette somme du montant que la firme de Tim Cook doit verser  Dublin. Une occasion que de nombreux pays nont pas lintention de laisser passer. 

LEspagne et lAutriche sont dj en train de rflchir  la manire de calculer leur part dans la somme que doit payer Apple.  Si ce que la Commission europenne dit est lgal, vous pouvez tre sr que moi, en tant que ministre des Finances je vais le rclamer , a dclar le ministre autrichien des Finances Hans Joerg Schelling, lors d'une runion des ministres europens des Finances  Bratislava. Dterminer la somme qui revient  Dublin et celles des autres pays ncessite cependant dexaminer les accords fiscaux signs entre Apple et lIrlande. Ce qui serait en train dtre fait, daprs Hans Joerg Schelling.

Madrid compte galement rclamer sa part du gteau.  propos de la somme qui pourrait revenir au gouvernement espagnol, le ministre de lconomie et de la Comptitivit du pays a clairement montr ses intentions :  Nous voulons savoir  combien cela pourrait slever. Car comme nous sommes en train de faire un effort majeur pour rduire les dficits publics, il est essentiel que ces revenus ne soient pas perdus  a dclar Luis de Guindos. 

LAllemagne serait galement intresse par le partage de cette somme, mais se montre plutt moins enthousiaste que le paraissent lEspagne et lAutriche. Son ministre des Finances Wolfgang Schuble pense que cest un peu trop tt pour se partager les milliards dApple alors que le verdict final na pas encore t rendu par la Cour europenne de justice.  Il ne faut pas simaginer quil y a ds maintenant 13 milliards  se partager , dit-il avant dajouter que  la procdure devant la Cour europenne de justice va tre extraordinairement complique et va durer .

En ce qui concerne la France, si elle est estime que la dcision de la Commission est lgitime, elle a par contre dcid de ne rien rclamer du butin. Dans un point de presse avec les journalistes, le ministre franais des Finances, Michel Sapin, a en effet indiqu que  la France ne compte pas demander une part des 13 milliards rclams  Apple et ne sest pas associe  la dmarche de lEspagne et de lAutriche .

Sources : La croix, BFM TV

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la raction des pays qui veulent une partie des 13 milliards dApple ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la position de la France ?

----------


## marsupial

Qu ils se servent : l Irlande n en veut pas  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est marrant comme Washington considre que faire payer des impts  une entreprise US en Europe est un acte anti amricain ^^

----------


## marsupial

> C'est marrant comme Washington considre que faire payer des impts  une entreprise US en Europe est un acte anti amricain ^^


Disons qu il y a un gros souci. Une entreprise multinationale ne peut etre taxer dans 2 ou plus pays differents. Loi mondiale de 1930 pour eviter un autre Krach comme celui de 1929. Les multinationales ont abusivement utilise cette loi pour n etre taxees nulle part et pratiquer l evasion fiscale. Le systeme legislatif europeen interdit tout favoritisme dans l imposition des benefices pour eviter la concurrence deloyale au sein de l UE : ce systeme serait adopte comme loi au niveau du globe, au revoir les paradis fiscaux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Que pensez-vous de la raction des pays qui veulent une partie des 13 milliards dApple ?


Apple a ralis des bnfices dans ces pays c'est donc normal qu'Apple paie des impts.




> Que pensez-vous de la position de la France ?


La France devrait essayer de grappiller un peu, on sait jamais sur un mal entendu, des fois qu' la fin Apple finisse par payer ce qu'il aurait du payer...

Bon aprs toutes les grosses multinationales US font de l'optimisation fiscale pour ne pas payer dimpts.
Rien qu'en France on doit perdre des milliards et des milliards d' chaque anne  cause de a...

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Apple et redressement fiscal : la snatrice de Paris Marie-Nolle Lienemann en colre contre Michel Sapin*
*pour avoir renonc  rclamer la part de la France*

Treize milliards deuros, cest la somme quApple pourrait payer  lIrlande si la Cour europenne de justice reconnait la firme davoir bnfici illgalement davantages fiscaux, qui lui ont permis de payer beaucoup moins dimpts que les autres socits. Il faut encore noter que ce montant ninclut pas les intrts. 

Mais daprs la Commission europenne, lIrlande nest pas le seul pays concern par ce remboursement. Ainsi, pendant que Dublin compte faire appel et qu'Apple et Washington menacent, plusieurs pays en Europe cherchent donc  valuer la part qui leur revient dans les 13 milliards qu'Apple doit verser  l'Irlande. Cest le cas notamment de lAutriche et l'Espagne qui sont bien enthousiastes, mme si lAllemagne pense quil est trop tt pour se partager un butin qui nexiste pas encore. De son ct, le ministre franais de lconomie et des Finances a dcid de ne pas rclamer sa part. Il semble quil ne veut pas sinviter dans ce partage alors que la France a dj ouvert sa propre enqute fiscale sur les exercices 2011, 2012 et 2013 de la filiale locale de la firme de Cupertino.

Le refus de Michel Sapin de rclamer la part qui revient  la France dans les 13 milliards a soulev la colre de la snatrice de Paris et candidate  la primaire du Parti socialiste, Marie-Nolle Lienemann.  Il est inacceptable qu'alors que nos concitoyens ont d faire face  d'importantes hausses d'impts depuis 2012, trs suprieures  la petite baisse annonce pour 2017, le ministre exonre Apple et d'autres multinationales d'une imposition plus consquente et ne fasse pas tout ce qui est possible pour qu'elles contribuent  la hauteur des gigantesques profits qu'elles engrangent en vendant leurs produits dans nos pays , sest insurge Marie-Nolle Lienemann dans un communiqu sur son site.

Elle estime que  la Commission europenne a t claire. Si un pays s'estime ls d'avoir vu le produit de ventes ralises sur son territoire partir en Irlande pour fuir l'impt, il pourrait lui aussi rclamer sa part rduisant mcaniquement le montant d  Dublin. Ce que font l'Espagne et l'Autriche, la France doit aussi le faire , a-t-elle dit. Pour la snatrice de Paris,  ces nouvelles dclarations [] ne peuvent quapparatre contradictoires avec la volont affiche par le gouvernement de lutter contre la fraude et loptimisation fiscales. 

D'aprs le quotidien franais l'Humanit.fr, Marie-Nolle Lienemann a donc demand l'audition du ministre Michel Sapin par la commission des Finances du Snat  afin qu'il expose les raisons pour lesquelles le gouvernement renonce  cette recette substantielle . Car selon elle,  il en va de l'exemple et de la lutte contre l'vasion et l'optimisation fiscale . 

Source : Marie-Nolle Lienemann

----------


## FatAgnus

Alors que Michel Sapin estime lui que la France juge la dcision de la Commission europenne lgitime mais qu'il ne rclamera aucune somme ! On croit rver ! On aimerait juste savoir pourquoi ? Corruption, intimidation d'Apple, incomptence, trahison ? Pourquoi cette dcision ?

----------


## TiranusKBX

@FatAgnus 
La dcision de Michel Sapin tient du fait qu'il y a dj une procdure de redressement fiscal en France Contre Apple et qui pourrait rapporter plus  l'tat, donc a ne servirait  rien.
Faire de dclarations  l'emporte pice sans tenir compte du contexte est une spcialit politique trs efficace pour de la dsinformation

----------


## Guntha

Parce qu'il faut choisir entre les impts pays  la France et les impts pays  l'Europe?

Pourquoi ne pas rclamer les deux parts du gteau, tant qu' faire? (c'est une vraie question, pas une phrase ironique)

----------


## berceker united

A titre personnel, j'aurais plus aim qu'il y ait une sanction sur plusieurs socits car vous pensez bien qu'il y en a plein d'autre ayant bnfici des avantages des ngociations avec l'Irlande. Je citerais pas de nom car je tiens pas  finir au tribunal pour diffamation face  Amazon, Google et autres  ::D:  .
Le risque pour l'Irlande c'est que les entreprises ayant utilis les mmes astuce quittent l'Irlande voir de l'Europe, nous comprenons mieux pourquoi l'Irlande est pro Europen et ne feront jamais la mme erreur que les Royaumes Unis. Personnellement, je ne vois pas ce que cela va changer. Pour le cas d'Apple a va changer quoi pour le consommateur ? Ils vont plus vendre de produit Apple en Europe ? J'ai largement plus de chance de sortir avec Nathalie Dormer que cela arrive. Vendre plus chre leurs produits ? J'ai plus de chance de gagner  un jeu de grattage que cela arrive (vous aurez remarqu que je prend moins de risque  :;):  ) . Ils vont fermer les Apple Store ? Peut tre mais a fera moins de personne qui se comportent comme un sans abris pour un tlphone.
Maintenant, je me pose la question suivante : Ok, l'Irlande pratique le dumping social, mais la France la pratique aussi.



> Elle exonre d'impt les plus-values immobilires et les gains en capital raliss par le Qatar ou ses entits publiques ─ y compris, donc, la famille de l'mir, le Sheikh Hamad bin Khalifa al-Thani ─ sur des biens dtenus en France. Seul le Kowet bnficie d'une clause similaire, selon Le Monde.


Source

----------


## marsupial

> Parce qu'il faut choisir entre les impts pays  la France et les impts pays  l'Europe?
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas rclamer les deux parts du gteau, tant qu' faire? (c'est une vraie question, pas une phrase ironique)





> Disons qu il y a un gros souci. Une entreprise multinationale ne peut etre taxee dans 2 ou plus pays differents. Loi mondiale de 1930 pour eviter un autre Krach comme celui de 1929.




bercerker united : Google, Amazon suivront, c est juste l enquete qui prend du temps; source commissaire europeenne a la concurrence Margret Verstager dans le NYTimes.

----------


## vohufr

La France n'en a pas besoin : a ternirait l'image quelle a d'elle mme et de toute faon, ce fric elle le rcuprera autrement car elle a des citoyens toujours prsents pour payer encore plus d'impts !!!

----------


## berceker united

a fait un peut discutions de comptoir.
La piste du refus de la France a t expliqu par @TiranusKBX.

----------


## Saverok

Il y a des trucs que je ne comprends pas dans le jugement rendu par l'UE.
Il est prouv que le taux d'imposition d'Apple en Irlande est le fruit d'un accord entre Apple et l'Irlande.
Je ne suis pas un dfenseur d'Apple mais dans cette affaire l, le coupable est l'Etat Irlandais qui a conclu un accord frauduleux et en concurrence dloyale vis--vis de ses partenaires europens.

De ce fait, que l'accord soit dnonc et qu'Apple doivent payer  l'Irlande des impts "normaux"  l'Etat Irlandais me semble normal.
Par contre, ce que je ne comprends pas du tout, c'est que les partenaires europens puissent "se servir" dans ce redressement fiscal. Ca n'a pas de sens.

Les Etats (Espagne, Italie, Allemagne, etc.) devraient porter plainte contre l'Etat Irlandais sans considration de la valeur de se redressement.
Pour la simple et unique raison que le taux d'imposition des socits dans chacun des pays europens n'est pas le mme.
Au final, le prjudice pour les partenaires europens pourrait tre bien suprieur  13 milliards d'euros.
Car il ne faut pas oublier que si l'Irlande a fait cet accord avec Apple (et avec d'autres), ce n'est pas sans raison car les impts non pays en direct par Apple ont t compenss par les emplois ainsi crs (employs qui ont pay des impts cqfd).
L, avec cette dcision, on a une limitation qui n'a pas de sens (car on ne tient compte que de l'impts sur les socits et non des emplois "perdus" par les partenaires europens).

Et le tout, sans aucune amende pour le prjudice subit car il ne s'agit que d'un redressement.
L'Etat Irlandais doit tre puni pour son dlit.

C'est un peu comme si un voleur tait condamn  juste rembourser sa victime au centime prt.
O est l'amende ?
O est la compensation du prjudice moral subit ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il est prouv que le taux d'imposition d'Apple en Irlande est le fruit d'un accord entre Apple et l'Irlande.
> Je ne suis pas un dfenseur d'Apple mais dans cette affaire l, le coupable est l'Etat Irlandais qui a conclu un accord frauduleux et en concurrence dloyale vis--vis de ses partenaires europens.


Si j'ai bien compris (ce qui est loin d'tre gagn) il y a 2 tapes :
- Apple manipule ses comptes afin de ne gnrer du bnfices qu'en Irlande (tout le bnfices gnr sont envoy en Irlande)
- l'Irlande et Apple ont un deal sur les impts

Je ne crois pas que l'tape 2 soit illgal, mais jespre que l'tape 1 l'est !
Si c'est lgal de se facturer des faux services pour annuler son bnfice dans un pays, c'est dgueulasse.

Par contre le fait que les grosses entreprises ne paient pas dimpts en Irlande a me choque beaucoup moins.
C'est un peu un paradis fiscal comme le Luxembourg ou le Delaware.

Je pense que Microsoft, Amazon, Google, Oracle, Facebook, Cisco, etc ne paient pas dimpts non plus.

----------


## berceker united

> ...Je pense que Microsoft, Amazon, Google, Oracle, Facebook, Cisco, etc ne paient pas dimpts...


J'en connais un qui va se retrouver au tribunal, Oracle est particulirement chatouilleux  ::D: 

J'aurais plutt dit que le premier cas est pas illgal alors que le second l'est. Les tats europens peuvent ngocier le taux d'impt sur la socit jusqu' une limite basse (de souvenir 12%). Pour le cas d'Apple Irlande, c'est le taux appliqu est largement trop bas par rapport  ce qui a t dfinit par l'Europe. Mais je peux me tromper.

----------


## BenoitM

> Si j'ai bien compris (ce qui est loin d'tre gagn) il y a 2 tapes :
> - Apple manipule ses comptes afin de ne gnrer du bnfices qu'en Irlande (tout le bnfices gnr sont envoy en Irlande)
> - l'Irlande et Apple ont un deal sur les impts
> 
> Je ne crois pas que l'tape 2 soit illgal, mais jespre que l'tape 1 l'est !
> Si c'est lgal de se facturer des faux services pour annuler son bnfice dans un pays, c'est dgueulasse.
> 
> Par contre le fait que les grosses entreprises ne paient pas dimpts en Irlande a me choque beaucoup moins.
> C'est un peu un paradis fiscal comme le Luxembourg ou le Delaware.
> ...


Comment peux-tu rendre la premier tape illgale?

J'ai la socit Apple Irlande.
J'ai la socit Apple France.

Apple France  besoin d'Iphones. 
La France achte ses Iphones Irlande.

Vu que c'est Apple Irlande va dcider du prix.
Appel France fera des Bnfice en fonction de Appel Irlande.
Si l'Irlande vend ses IPhone  la France 500  ou 800  et que la France les vend 850 

Soit la France fera 350 de bnfice soit 50.
Tu ne pourras rien y faire




> J'aurais plutt dit que le premier cas est illgal alors que le second l'est. Les tats europens peuvent ngocier le taux d'impt sur la socit jusqu' une limite basse (de souvenir 12%). Pour le cas d'Apple Irlande, c'est le taux appliqu est largement trop bas par rapport  ce qui a t dfinit par l'Europe. Mais je peux me tromper.


Aucun des deux n'est illgale.

L'UE n'a aucun pouvoir sur la fiscalit. Personne ne veut d'harmonisation ni de taux minimum pour l'instant sur limpt des socits.

Part contre l'UE a un pouvoir sur la libre concurrence.
Elle attaque Apple car elle bnficie d'une aide d'tat que les autres entreprises n'ont pas.
Si l'Irlande donnait le mme taux (1%)  toutes les entreprises l'UE ne pourrait rien dire.
Hors vu que ces arrangements sont spcifique  chaque entreprises l'UE peut dire que c'est un dsavantage vis  vis des concurrents.

----------


## BenoitM

Il y a un cas encore plus amusant c'est Caterpillar Belgique ou La Belgique est comme un sous traitant du Bangladesh.

Nous avons la socit Caterpillar Belgique qui dtient des terrains et des btiments pour fabriquer des grues.
Mais cette socit de fabrique rien. C'est du vide.
Les commandes sont faite par la socit "mre" en suisse.
Les engins appartiennent  la suisse et mme les outils de production appartiennent  la Suisse.
La socit ne fait qu'assembler des produits (chenilles, moteurs, siges) proprit de la Suisse.

----------


## TallyHo

Aprs il y a quand mme des statuts de socit qui existent et qui permettent a, il ne faut pas voir obligatoirement la magouille. Si j'ai compris ce que tu dcris, a m'a l'air d'tre le fonctionnement d'une succursale.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comment peux-tu rendre la premier tape illgale?
> 
> J'ai la socit Apple Irlande.
> J'ai la socit Apple France.
> 
> Apple France  besoin d'Iphones. 
> La France achte ses Iphones Irlande.
> 
> Vu que c'est Apple Irlande va dcider du prix.
> ...


Le systme est tellement mal fait.
Les multinationales sont tellement avantages.
Ce n'est pas juste.

T'as des gars qui font leur entreprise avec 1 employ, parce que a leur coterait trop chre d'embaucher quelqu'un d'autre (je sais pas, pour que quelqu'un touche 1200/mois a doit coter dans les 2000/mois ??),  chaque fois qu'il fait une facture il sait qu'1/3 va partir en impt.

a ne donne pas envie de crer une entreprise.

Alors qu'Apple vend des tlphones  800 qui cote 10  produire (en comptant la conception, le dveloppement, la pub, le transport, les magasins, les obsques des enfants chinois suicids et tout ce que tu veux), gagne des milliards et paie beaucoup moins d'1% dimpt.

Faudrait un systme dans lequel plus tu gagnes et plus tu paies et pas l'inverse...

----------


## ManusDei

Bah, je proposerai bien une harmonisation des politiques fiscales  l'chelle de l'UE, mais a toucherait  la souverainet de la France...  ::ptdr:: 

PS : en fait interdire ce genre de magouilles (lgales) fait partie des objectifs de l'UE, mais vu que les Etats ne veulent surtout pas qu'on touche  leur souverainet...

----------


## Saverok

> Bah, je proposerai bien une harmonisation des politiques fiscales  l'chelle de l'UE, mais a toucherait  la souverainet de la France...


Et c'est l tout le drame de l'UE.
On a fait une monnaie unique sans faire d'harmonisation fiscale.
C'est un comble qui mne au dsastre dans lequel on se trouve.

Au dpart, l'ide de l'UE tait de se regrouper pour tre plus fort face au reste du monde.
Mais au final, on a juste cr un ring dans lequel on se tape dessus encore plus fort entre membre qu'avec le reste du monde... ::aie::

----------


## BenoitM

> PS : en fait interdire ce genre de magouilles (lgales) fait partie des objectifs de l'UE, mais vu que les Etats ne veulent surtout pas qu'on touche  leur souverainet...


Les USA, la France, et les autres pays sont bien content quand les bnfices sont rapatrier chez eux plutot qu'en Chine, Inde et Bangladesh, ...

En fait les multinationales  se sont rendu compte que la dpravation qu'on fait subir aux pays en dveloppement, on peut le faire aussi dans nos pays.
Vu que nos tats ont t bien veillant quand ils s'agit des pays pauvres pourquoi ne pas faire de mme partout  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

Ahahaha ^^  ::mrgreen::  ::mouarf::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
Paradis fiscaux : l'Union europenne franchit une premire tape vers une "liste noire"

Ce foutage de gueule ^^
Avec Juncker en chef de l'UE t'es sre que a risque d'arriver  ::ptdr::

----------


## nathaspacig

La France  raison, ce qui est pass est pass... Et pour l'image de marque, ces pays vont tre considr comme "nausabond" par le peuple Amricains, donc 2 ou 3 milliards par rapport  l'image de marque d'un pays et donc les retombs financires ultrieures sur du long terme, mieux vaut ne pas perdre son temps avec a et construire quelques chose de plus constructif!

----------


## berceker united

Non, la France attaque un mollet d'Apple, elle peut pas tre  la fois sur le mollet et la cuisse.

----------


## TallyHo

> Bah, je proposerai bien une harmonisation des politiques fiscales  l'chelle de l'UE, mais a toucherait  la souverainet de la France...


De toute faon, l'harmonisation fiscale et sociale n'arrivera jamais car ce n'est pas dans leur intrt de le faire pour maintenir une pression avec la concurrence entre pays. Comment veux tu faire accepter une rgression sociale si tu ne peux pas brandir la menace du "plombier polonais" ? Comment vas tu retenir des socits si elles ne peuvent pas faire d'optimisation fiscale ? Avec ces histoires de fric, on nage en pleine hypocrisie...

----------


## berceker united

a t l'erreur de l'Europe, d'avoir inclut des pays ayant un niveau de vie diffrent assez important. Forcment on difficilement le rquilibrage des niveaux de vie. Ce qu'il se passe c'est la concurrence entre pays dans l'union Europenne alors que c'tait clairement pas le but. En incluant plus de pays a a fragilis l'Europe, c'est mon avis personnel et vu de ma position car je pense qu'il y en a qui tirent profit de cette situation gopolitique.
Au passage, actuellement il y a une discussion assez importante concernant les travailleurs dtachs en Europe.

----------


## Ryu2000

> a t l'erreur de l'Europe, d'avoir inclut des pays ayant un niveau de vie diffrent assez important.


Le niveau de vie est extrmement diffrent et c'est une des trs nombreuses raisons qui font que l'UE ne fonctionnera jamais.
D'un ct t'as la Bulgarie (ou Roumanie a marche aussi) et de l'autre t'as l'Allemagne et ils veulent partager des lois ensemble...

 la limite peut tre que l'UE pourrait nous permettre de niveler les 28 pays au niveau de la Grce, l ok c'est ralisable.
Certains pays membres vont tre content t'augmenter leur niveau de vie  :8-): 
Vu comme a c'est pas si mal l'UE finalement, j'ai peut tre fini par trouver un argument pro UE.

----------


## alec-ht

pour info http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/artic...8837_3234.html

J'avais pari le retour au Limbe d'Apple dans 10 ans mais si tous les tats rclament et arrivent  rcuprer leurs impts (ce qui n'est pas gagner), Apple  de forte chance de disparatre.

EDIT : Personnellement je pense qu'Apple a retrouv la mentalit quelle avait dans les annes 90. Depuis la mort de S. Jobs une bonne partit de la R&D patauge, le hardware et le software se ferme de plus en plus, et la qualit du matriel se dgrade.

----------


## TallyHo

De toute faon, en ces temps difficiles, il est vident que certains pays veulent rcuprer du pognon et quand il y en a un qui ouvre la voie...

Sinon  part a, si personne en veut de ce pognon, je ne vois pas d'inconvnient  ce que mon compte en banque l'hberge... Et ce sera un service gratuit !

----------


## Saverok

> J'avais pari le retour au Limbe d'Apple dans 10 ans mais si tous les tats rclament et arrivent  rcuprer leurs impts (ce qui n'est pas gagner), Apple  de forte chance de disparatre.


Avec des marges entre 60% et 80%, je ne vois vraiment pas ce qui te fait dire a.
Les bnfices d'Apple sont colossaux (53 milliards $ en 2015) et a trsorerie dpasse les 200 milliards $.
Bref, ils ont de quoi voir venir.

Mme si tous les redressements fiscaux venaient  aboutir (ce qui est loin d'tre gagn et les procdures vont durer plusieurs annes), l'entreprise restera trs fortement bnficiaire.

----------


## Ryu2000

Apple va faire appelle et  la fin il est trs probable qu'Apple ne paie pas les amendes qu'on lui demande pour impts non pays.
La branche juridique d'Apple dconne zro.

Apple c'est le genre de multinationale qui prfrait dpenser 13 000 000 000 en frais d'avocat plutt qu'en impt / amende ^^

----------


## berceker united

Honntement, si Apple devait payer toute les amendes des pays europens, ils vont juste revoir le budget caf dans l'entreprise et se demander s'ils doivent toujours proposer du dca ou non pour compenser la perte.
Je souponne qu'Apple est soutenu et observ par les autres entreprises usant des mmes artifices juridiques. Si Apple dcide de payer pour tourner la page a va mettre  mal beaucoup d'autres entreprises n'ayant pas forcment le mme confort qu'Apple. D'un cot, nous voyons bien que sur cette affaire mme Obama est intervenu.
D'un cot les amricains eux ne se gne par pour rclamer des milliards.
Affaire BNP 2014
Deutsche Bank 2016

J'ai l'impression que L'Europe a du mal  faire cracher des milliards  des entreprises amriciaines. J'ai pas de souvenir que Microsoft ait lch quoi que soit mais il y a eu un arrangement.

----------


## BenoitM

Caterpillar lude limpt aux USA 
A premire vue il n'y pas qu' cause de l'UE qu'on peut luder limpt  :;):

----------


## TallyHo

Il y a pourtant une solution assez simple... Il suffirait d'adopter une rgle dans le droit international (et surtout de la faire appliquer !) qui dirait qu'une socit ne peut pas avoir un client ou un fournisseur. Ca couperait l'herbe sous le pied  ces filiales d'un mme groupe qui se revendent entre elles.

D'ailleurs je ne suis pas convaincu que cette rgle n'existe pas puisqu'elle existe dj en France sauf qu'on ne l'applique pas. Il y a une grosse boite que je ne citerais pas qui est sur ce modle : chaque service est une filiale dtenue  90% par la boite mre, tous les services se facturent entre eux et, en plus, tout ce beau monde est dans les mmes locaux comme un sige social normal. Ca vite pas mal de choses dont l'lection de dlgus du personnel parfois mais surtout syndicaux.

Cette boite est dans l'illgalit la plus totale, elle paye tous les ans des amendes mais elle continue son activit tranquillement. Personne ne moufte, pas un syndicat qui a soulev le livre, pas l'Etat qui a modifi la loi (dj mettre une amende par rapport au CA serait plus dissuasif qu'une amende forfaitaire minable qui sera peanuts pour eux). Et a dure depuis au moins 30 ou 40 ans... Et je peux vous dire que c'est une boite connue, certains d'entre vous y sont trs certainement clients.

Donc si on n'est dj pas capable de faire respecter la loi chez nous (ou plutt qu'on laisse faire pour x raisons inavouables), comment aurait on la volont politique de le faire  l'chelle europenne et/ou mondiale ?

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Optimisation fiscale : Apple soutenu par un lobby de 185 PDG amricains*
*la firme aurait aussi t force  payer 118 millions $ de taxe au Japon*

Business Roundtable, un lobby trs influent aux tats-Unis, constitu de 185 PDG de grandes entreprises amricaines, commence  hausser un peu le ton concernant laffaire fiscale qui oppose Apple  lEurope ; affaire dans laquelle la firme de Tim Cook a t somme de rembourser 13 milliards deuros plus les intrts en guise de redressement fiscal pour aides dtat illgales en Irlande. 

Comme la prcis la Commission europenne, lIrlande nest pas le seul pays concern. Apple aurait en effet pu chapper aux impts dans certains pays en expatriant la majorit de ses revenus en Irlande. Les pays de lUE qui estiment avoir t lss par ce fait pourront donc calculer et rclamer la part qui leur revient ; une opportunit que de nombreux pays ne veulent pas manquer. Voyant lengouement de certains pays autour des 13 milliards que doit payer Apple, le lobby de PDG amricains a crit aux dirigeants europens pour leur demander de  combattre  la dcision de la Commission europenne.

Business Roundtable stait dj exprim en fin aot au sujet de la dcision de la Commission europenne, en la qualifiant de  la dernire agression de l'Europe contre la souverainet des tats et les entreprises amricaines , mais galement dune  nouvelle et dangereuse forme de protectionnisme qui aura un effet dissuasif sur les investissements en Europe.  Il faut rappeler que Tim Cook partage le mme avis lorsquil affirme que cette dcision aura  un effet dsastreux sur l'investissement et la cration d'emploi en Europe .

Dans un nouveau message adress cette fois-ci directement  Angela Merkel dont le Financial Times possderait une copie, Doug Oberhelman, PDG de Caterpillar et chairman de Business Roundtable demande aux dirigeants de lEurope de sopposer  la dcision de la Commission europenne contre Apple.  Je vous conjure de travailler avec vos collgues pour combattre cette dcision et mettre fin  l'utilisation des enqutes pour aides d'tat illgales qui passent outre le droit de votre pays et d'autres de dterminer et interprter leurs propres lois fiscales.  A-t-il dit dans la lettre adresse  la chancelire allemande. Au nom des PDG de Business Roundtable, le patron de Caterpillar a averti que cette dcision est une  blessure que l'Europe s'inflige  elle-mme et  ses citoyens. 

Il craint surtout que dautres pays suivent les traces de lEurope et que les dcisions de ce genre se multiplient contre les multinationales, dont de nombreux gants amricains. Il explique en effet que  d'autres pays vont interprter cette dcision comme tant un comportement acceptable, plongeant toutes les multinationales, y compris celles qui ont leur sige social en Europe, dans l'inquitude de voir leur capital expropri par des gouvernements souhaitant plus de revenus ou punir un rival tranger.  

Pendant ce temps, le quotidien Reuters et dautres mdias rapportent quApple iTunes aurait pay 12 milliards de yens au Japon, soit plus de 118 millions $, en arrirs dimpts dans le cadre dune affaire similaire. Daprs les autorits locales, Apple Japon a transfr en Irlande une partie des bnfices tirs des redevances payes par les abonns japonais sans avoir vers de retenue dimpts au Japon en 2013 et 2014. Or selon la loi locale, pour la redevance verse  une entreprise trangre, les entreprises doivent payer des impts dun taux de 20,42 %. Le montant des redevances transfres en Irlande slve  60 milliards de yens, ce qui porte les arrirs dimpts  un montant de 12 milliards de yens.

Sources : Le Figaro, Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du message de Business Roundtable aux dirigeants amricains ?
 ::fleche::  Quelle est votre opinion de la mesure applique par le Japon ?

----------


## Vulcania

Bref, ils sont aux aboie, et a les fait chier de ne plus pouvoir baiser les autres pays.

----------


## Darkzinus

C'est bon signe si les lobbys s'excitent publiquement  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bref, ils sont aux aboie, et a les fait chier de ne plus pouvoir baiser les autres pays.


Ouais bof...
Rien ne dis que les multinationales tasuniennes vont finir par payer des impts.
Toutes les multinationales ont des stratgies d'optimisation fiscale comme Apple avec l'Irlande.

On verra qui est le plus fort entre des multinationales US et l'Union Europenne...
J'ai ma petite ide.
Au mieux l'UE va faire payer un peu d'impt  Apple, mais pas aux dizaines d'autres multinationales.




> Quen pensez-vous du message de Business Roundtable aux dirigeants amricains ?


 la dernire agression de l'Europe contre la souverainet des tats et les entreprises amricaines 
Ils ont un point de vue trange, pour eux l'Europe c'est pour vendre leur merdre et ne pas payer dimpt.




> Quelle est votre opinion de la mesure applique par le Japon ?


118 000 000 pour une multinationale comme Apple iTunes ce n'est rien du tout...

----------


## Vulcania

> Ouais bof...
> Rien ne dis que les multinationales tasuniennes vont finir par payer des impts.
> Toutes les multinationales ont des stratgies d'optimisation fiscale comme Apple avec l'Irlande.
> 
> On verra qui est le plus fort entre des multinationales US et l'Union Europenne...
> J'ai ma petite ide.
> Au mieux l'UE va faire payer un peu d'impt  Apple, mais pas aux dizaines d'autres multinationales.
> 
> 
> ...


Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi, mais il n'empche qu'envoyer ces menaces prouve qu'ils ont peur que le vent tourne.

Aprs, je ne sais pas si ils seront capable de se retirer du march europen, se serait se tirer une balle dans le pied (et mis  part les prix, ce sera pas plus mal pour les consommateurs europens)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi, mais il n'empche qu'envoyer ces menaces prouve qu'ils ont peur que le vent tourne.


L'UE n'envoie pas de menace.
L'UE veut juste faire payer un peu Apple, pour gagner de la popularit, comme a ils vont pouvoir communiquer sur le fait qu'ils luttent contre la fraude fiscale.
Ce qui est du beau foutage de gueule quand on sait que Juncker tait un des chefs du plus gros paradis fiscale de l'UE...

C'est plus plausible que les multinationales paient des lobbyistes pour que l'UE crer des lois pour aider les multinationales plutt que l'UE impose quelque chose aux multinationales...
Le rapport de force est clairement du ct des multinationales US.
Les USA n'aiment pas du tout l'ide que leur entreprises paient des impts en Europe.

----------


## Vulcania

> L'UE n'envoie pas de menace.
> L'UE veut juste faire payer un peu Apple, pour gagner de la popularit, comme a ils vont pouvoir communiquer sur le fait qu'ils luttent contre la fraude fiscale.
> Ce qui est du beau foutage de gueule quand on sait que Juncker tait un des chefs du plus gros paradis fiscale de l'UE...
> 
> C'est plus plausible que les multinationales paient des lobbyistes pour que l'UE crer des lois pour aider les multinationales plutt que l'UE impose quelque chose aux multinationales...
> Le rapport de force est clairement du ct des multinationales US.
> Les USA n'aiment pas du tout l'ide que leur entreprises paient des impts en Europe.


Quand je parlais de menaces, je pensais aux lobby qui dclarait baisser leurs activits en UE si a continue. Dsol, j'ai pas t super clair ^^"

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand je parlais de menaces, je pensais aux lobby qui dclarait baisser leurs activits en UE si a continue. Dsol, j'ai pas t super clair ^^"


Ah ok, dans ce sens l a a plus de sens en effet.

Cela dit c'est faux, les multinationales vendent en Europe, donc ils n'ont pas de raison de partir.
Les USA imposent leur modles, c'est triste de voir toutes les grandes chanes US en France.
Maintenant il y a KFC, Starbuck, etc.

Il y a trop de magasins US en France.
Depuis la fin de la seconde guerre mondiale on est tous plus en plus soumis aux USA.
Comme si le modle US tait un bon modle (c'est bon pour faire des obses et des serial killers  la limite, mais pour le reste la culture US c'est pas top).

----------


## ManusDei

Si a c'est pas un bon gros procs d'intention contre l'UE  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

Est-ce que la technique de passer par l'Irlande (ou un autre paradis fiscal de l'UE) fonctionne aussi pour la Suisse, la Rpublique tchque, l'Islande, la Norvge, etc ???

----------


## ManusDei

Oui, a fonctionne pour tous les pays du monde.

PS : la fin du roaming, c'est aussi un cadeau aux multinationales ?

----------


## Saverok

> Oui, a fonctionne pour tous les pays du monde.


Pas du tout.
Il faut faire partie de la zone euro.

On a fait le libre change  l'intrieur de l'euro pour faire le march commun mais on garde un relatif protectionnisme ds qu'on en sort.

A partir du moment o une entreprise europenne passe par un prestataire hors UE, les facturation est taxe.

----------


## ManusDei

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_irlandais

De ce que j'en vois, oui et non. C'est applicable pour n'importe quelle multinationale qui fait du chiffre dans l'UE, mais a se fait en passant galement par d'autres pays du monde (USA et autres).

Ce n'est pas un mcanisme interne  l'UE mais mondial (mais oui, a passe par l'UE).

----------


## Escapetiger

a fonctionne  l'chelle plantaire:




> Avec leur 11.5 millions de documents issus du cabinet d'avocat panamen Mossack Fonseca, les Panama Papers ont confirms d'une faon implacable l'ampleur des stratgies d'vasion fiscale qui gangrnent notre systme mondialis. Depuis plusieurs annes, l'OCDE, le G20, la Commission Europenne et autres instances internationales affichent une volont de lutter contre. Des mcanismes ont t mis en place, ouvrant en partie la voie  plus de transparence. Mais les mailles du filet restent dsesprment perces. Peut-tre parce qu'on continue  regarder la question avec des illres ?





_Paradis fiscaux : vasion que j'te pousse ! #DATAGUEULE 59 - YouTube_

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est applicable pour n'importe quelle multinationale qui fait du chiffre dans l'UE, mais a se fait en passant galement par d'autres pays du monde (USA et autres).


Ouais mais du coup j'ai pas l'impression que a ne rponde  ma question.
Est-ce qu'Apple ne paie pas dimpt en Suisse, parce qu'elle masque ses bnfices raliss en Suisse et paye ses impts en Irlande ?
Comment a marche pour les pays europen non membre de l'UE ?

a me surprend que personne ne soit choqu que les multinationales ne paient pas dimpts, j'ai l'impression que c'est vident pour tout le monde...
Alors que c'est compltement dgueulasse, les petites entreprises paient au moins 33% dimpt.

----------


## super_navide

Je suis d'accord c'est bien d'essayer de rcuprer de l'argent de la fraude fiscal d'APPLE mais le mieux a serait mieux que l'europe cr un gant de l'informatique
pour concurrencer les Google , Apple Facebook et Amazon en faisant comme du protectionnisme europen.

----------


## TallyHo

> a me surprend que personne ne soit choqu que les multinationales ne paient pas dimpts, j'ai l'impression que c'est vident pour tout le monde...


Les gens se rendent compte des ingalits du systme mais il y a une espce d'hypocrisie derrire tout a... On s'meut des petits chinois qui bossent comme des chiens mais on se jette sur les derniers Iphone sans remord...

----------


## ManusDei

> Ouais mais du coup j'ai pas l'impression que a ne rponde  ma question.
> Est-ce qu'Apple ne paie pas dimpt en Suisse, parce qu'elle masque ses bnfices raliss en Suisse et paye ses impts en Irlande ?
> Comment a marche pour les pays europen non membre de l'UE ?


C'est pas li  l'UE, ou en tout cas pas spcifiquement. 
Vite fait tu sais dj qu'une entreprise paye ses impots dans un seul pays, pour viter une double, triple imposition ?

Bah l, Apple fait appel  des filiales (comme MacDo et autres). Supposont qu'Apple France (l'entreprise qui vend le matos Apple) fasse 15% de bnfices, Apple Caman prend 12% de taxe, donc Apple France ne fait que 3% de bnef, et n'est tax que sur les 3% de bnef. C'est Apple Caman qui sera tax sur les 12% de bnef. Pour peu que dans les les Caman les entreprises soient taxes  moins de 33%, bah la diffrence passe dans la poche d'Apple (et surprise, c'est moins que 33%).

Et des montages comme a y en a plein qui sont possibles.

C'est  cause de ce genre de magouilles que le parc Eurodisney est "dficitaire" depuis sa cration. 




> a me surprend que personne ne soit choqu que les multinationales ne paient pas dimpts, j'ai l'impression que c'est vident pour tout le monde...
> Alors que c'est compltement dgueulasse, les petites entreprises paient au moins 33% dimpt.


C'est vident, mais a ne veut pas dire qu'on trouve a normal ou qu'on veuille que a reste comme a...

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est pas li  l'UE, ou en tout cas pas spcifiquement. 
> Vite fait tu sais dj qu'une entreprise paye ses impots dans un seul pays, pour viter une double, triple imposition ?


D'accord, mais ce que je voulais savoir c'est est-ce que la Suisse et Rpublique tchque peuvent sassocier avec l'UE dans la plainte contre Apple ? (Ou alors a n'a rien  voir)
Bon aprs tous les tats de l'UE n'ont pas envie de demander leur part des impts des bnfices disparus/invisibles.
L'Irlande et la France ne veulent rien toucher par exemple.

Ils prfrent se faire bien voir par les entreprises US que de ramasser 1 000 000 000.
Pour l'Irlande a se comprend, mais pour la France a fait chier.

Mme si il est probable qu' la fin personne ne touche rien, ils pourraient essayer quand mme.

----------


## ManusDei

> D'accord, mais ce que je voulais savoir c'est est-ce que la Suisse et Rpublique tchque peuvent sassocier avec l'UE dans la plainte contre Apple ? (Ou alors a n'a rien  voir)


J'en ai aucune ide.




> L'Irlande et la France ne veulent rien toucher par exemple.


L'Irlande c'est normal, ils gagnent beaucoup d'argent avec a  ::): 
La France a dj une procdure en cours (mais en solo, sans passer par l'UE) pour rcuprer ses sous, possible que le gouvernement estime avoir  perdre si ils demandent des deux cts. A voir, mais via l'UE la France rcuprerait un bout de 13 milliards, il est pas aberrant de supposer qu'on pourrait rcuprer plus avec une procdure en solo.

Mais a peut foirer en effet.

----------


## Traroth2

> Quand je parlais de menaces, je pensais aux lobby qui dclarait baisser leurs activits en UE si a continue. Dsol, j'ai pas t super clair ^^"


L'Union Europenne, c'est le plus gros march mondial. Je suis curieux de voir des multinationales essayer ce genre de chantage...

----------


## Traroth2

Petit rappel :

http://www.lemonde.fr/ameriques/arti...8280_3222.html
http://www.lefigaro.fr/societes/2016...tsche-bank.php
http://www.agefi.fr/regulation/actua...igees-a-188496

----------


## marsupial

Tous les impots impayes par ces multinationales retombent sur les PME et particuliers. Est-il necessaire de rappeler qu en France, il manque en moyenne 434 euros par francais pour boucler ses fins de mois ?

La Suisse peut s associer dans une sorte de class action avec l action menee par la France mais pas pour les 13 milliards concernant uniquement l Union europeenne.


edit : 

La news en elle-meme, je dirai que le redressement fiscal commence en 2007 et s arrete en 2013 ou le taux etait de 1/100. Etant donne que l Irlande a fait appel, une nouvelle piece au dossier pourrait s ajouter : les donnees de 2014 jusqu au moment de la sentence ou le taux est de 0.005/100. Sachant que c est illegal ce genre d accord en Europe, une amende pourrait bien venir aussi alourdir la note. Donc ce lobby de fumeurs de havane ferait mieux de se cacher dans leur trou car ils representent un excellent fichier d evasion fiscale.

----------


## Saverok

> Est-il necessaire de rappeler qu en France, il manque en moyenne 434 euros par francais pour boucler ses fins de mois ?


Il y a effectivement eu une forte baisse du pouvoir d'achat en France ces dernires annes et plus particulirement de la classe moyenne.
Il y a galement l'endettement moyen qui a augment.
Par contre, les tudes montrent galement qu'en occident (rien de spcifique  la France), on a tendance  vivre toujours un peu au dessus de nos moyens (socit de consommation associ aux facilits de paiement).
Bref, mme dans la catgorie des revenus dits aiss (j'exclu les riches), il manque tjrs aussi quelques centaines d'euros pour boucler les fins de mois.
Ce chiffre est donc  relativiser.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a galement l'endettement moyen qui a augment.


En parlant de dette, au niveau de la dette publique par habitant la France fait pire que la Grce :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dette_...par_.C3.89tats

En Grce la dette publique/habitant est de : 27 805.
En France elle est de : 31 672.

Apparemment on prfre utiliser le rapport dette publique / PIB, je ne suis pas sre que ce soit un bon indicateur vu que les PIB sont calculs n'importe comment (on compte la drogue et la prostitution en France ou pas encore ?).




> Par contre, les tudes montrent galement qu'en occident (rien de spcifique  la France), on a tendance  vivre toujours un peu au dessus de nos moyens (socit de consommation associ aux facilits de paiement).


C'est comme ceux qui font un prt pour rembourser un prt.
Et qui finissent par passer par une socit de rachat de crdit (a tale la dette sur longtemps mais en mme temps a l'augmente considrablement).

Aprs en France a va encore, c'est pas comme aux USA avec leur cartes de crdits...

La croissance ne repartira pas, le capitalisme est fini (sur une plante avec des ressources limits la croissance  une limite qu'on a atteint depuis longtemps).
Les jeunes d'aujourd'hui vivront moins bien que leurs parents.

La crise de 1929 c'est du pipi de chat compar  la crise actuelle. (depuis 2008 a s'aggrave)
Tout le monde (surtout USA et Japon, mais l'UK et l'UE aussi) imprime de la monnaie  l'infini, a va trs mal finir...
L'conomie mondiale a besoin d'une guerre mondiale.

----------


## BenoitM

> En Grce la dette publique/habitant est de : 27 805.
> En France elle est de : 31 672.


Ben comparer des dette sans le PIB (On peut critiquer le PIB)  c'est encore pire...  ::roll:: 
Si je gagne 5000 par mois, je peux avoir un plus gros crdit pour ma maison que si j'ai un salaire de 1000.
Vaut mieux une personne qui gagne 5000 avait un crdit de 1000  qu'une personne qui gagne 500 et un crdit dit 500
Et mme si la proportion d'endettement est la mme, tu auras surement plus facile  rembourser un crdit si tu gagnes beaucoup que si tu gagnes peut.
Tes dpenses primaires ne reprsentant pas le mme %




> La crise de 1929 c'est du pipi de chat compar  la crise actuelle. (depuis 2008 a s'aggrave)


Pourquoi toujours utiliser l'exagration?
A part pour te ridiculiser?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ben comparer des dette sans le PIB (On peut critiquer le PIB)  c'est encore pire...


C'est la mme information, mais on peut la regarder sous diffrents angles.
Trop de gens pensent que la situation conomique de la Grce est catastrophique, alors que si on relativise les franais sont plus endett que les Grecs. (selon comment on regarde)




> Pourquoi toujours utiliser l'exagration?


Je ne crois pas que ce soit une exagration, c'est juste masquer.
Si le krash fini par arriver, vous verrez que j'avais raison.

En plus aujourd'hui l'conomie est encore plus mondialis qu' l'poque, du coup a va toucher tout le monde gravement.

Mais gnralement une crise conomique amne  une guerre mondiale.
C'est un cycle avec le capitalisme.

----------


## Saverok

> C'est la mme information, mais on peut la regarder sous diffrents angles.
> Trop de gens pensent que la situation conomique de la Grce est catastrophique, alors que si on relativise les franais sont plus endett que les Grecs. (selon comment on regarde)


Je rejoins totalement le propos de BenoitM.
Il est indispensable de relativiser les chiffres par rapport aux revenus moyens.
Parler uniquement de l'endettement par tte de pipe sans parler de revenu n'a aucun sens.

De mme, la France est l'un des pays d'Europe  compter la proportion de propritaires des biens immobiliers la plus importante.
Du coup, dans ton calcul d'endettement entre pays, il est indispensable d'exclure le prt immobilier de la rsidence principale afin d'avoir quelque chose de relativement comparable.

----------


## LSMetag

En substance, il demande de rendre illgales les enqutes sur les financements illgaux d'entreprises et le vol d'argent d'argent public.

L'arroseur arros il me semble. Ils flippent apparemment parce qu'ils ont peur qu'on fasse respecter la loi ailleurs ^^. Le pire, c'est que 13 milliards, c'est mme pas 1/10 du capital d'Apple...
Qu'ils envoient ce genre de courrier semble indiquer qu'Apple est loin d'tre le seul  faire ce genre de coup, et que certains pays pourraient se dsendetter plus facilement ^^

----------


## Grogro

> Pourquoi toujours utiliser l'exagration?
> A part pour te ridiculiser?


Il n'a pas tort pour autant.

La crise actuelle (qui ne commence pas en 2008, 2008 n'en est que le paroxysme) est bien plus profonde que celle de 1929, car c'est une crise systmique qui commence globalement au premier choc ptrolier, mais nous sommes aussi devenus bien plus rsilients  tous les niveaux. En gros, nous - collectivement - avons appris  encaisser  rptition des chocs d'amplitude arbitraire, indits et imprvisibles dans leur nature. Nous sommes plus adaptatifs. La crise de 29 tait une simple crise financire qui a dbouch sur une crise de civilisation par effet domino. Cela a t plus violent dans un laps de temps plus court car les mcanismes de rtro-action et les structures sociales, les organisations internationales, qui nous permettent de surmonter une crise majeure sans emporter toute la baraque n'existaient pas encore.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Aprs Apple, Bruxelles ouvre une enqute  lencontre dEngie au Luxembourg, * 
*pour violation des rgles de l'UE relatives aux aides d'tat * 

La Commission europenne a ouvert une enqute approfondie concernant le traitement fiscal accord par le Luxembourg au groupe GDF Suez (devenu Engie). Bruxelles craint que plusieurs dcisions fiscales anticipatives mises par le Luxembourg aient potentiellement confr  GDF Suez un avantage injustifi par rapport  dautres socits, en violation des rgles de lUE relatives aux aides dtat.

Cest dans un contexte relativement tendu entre les tats-Unis et lEurope que Margrethe Vestager, commissaire europen  la concurrence qui est en dplacement  Washington, a annonc louverture de cette enqute devant les mdias amricains. Une enqute qui lui a permis de nier toute ide de discrimination envers les entreprises amricaines.  LUnion europenne est ouverte pour les affaires et non pour lvasion fiscale, a-t-elle dclar. Nous avons une histoire diffrente des Etats-Unis et navons pas toujours la mme vision des choses..

La Commission entend dterminer, en particulier, si les autorits fiscales luxembourgeoises ont drog de faon slective  des dispositions de la lgislation fiscale nationale dans des dcisions fiscales anticipatives adresses  GDF Suez.

Depuis septembre 2008, le Luxembourg a mis plusieurs dcisions fiscales concernant le traitement fiscal de deux transactions financires similaires effectues entre quatre socits du groupe GDF Suez, toutes bases au Luxembourg. Ces transactions financires sont des emprunts convertibles en actions pour lesquels le prteur ne peroit aucun intrt. Le premier de ces emprunts convertibles a t accord en 2009 par LNG Luxembourg (le prteur)  GDF Suez LNG Supply (lemprunteur); le second la t en 2011, par Electrabel Invest Luxembourg (le prteur)  GDF Suez Treasury Management (lemprunteur).

La Commission considre  ce stade que dans les dcisions fiscales anticipatives, les deux transactions financires sont traites  la fois comme des emprunts et comme des prises de participation. Une mme transaction est donc traite de faon incohrente sur le plan fiscal. Dun ct, les emprunteurs peuvent constituer des provisions pour les intrts dus aux prteurs (transactions traites comme des emprunts). De lautre, les revenus perus par les prteurs sont considrs comme une rmunration de capital similaire  un dividende vers par les emprunteurs (transactions traites comme des prises de participation).

Bruxelles estimes que ce traitement fiscal entrane une double non-imposition, du ct des prteurs et des emprunteurs, de bnfices gnrs au Luxembourg. Cela est d au fait que les emprunteurs peuvent rduire sensiblement leurs bnfices imposables au Luxembourg en dduisant  titre de dpenses les intrts dbiteurs (provisionns) gnrs par la transaction. De leur ct, les prteurs chappent  limposition des bnfices quils tirent des transactions, parce que les rgles fiscales du Luxembourg exonrent de toute imposition les revenus gnrs par les prises de participation.

 ce sujet, Margrethe Vestager a dclar que  les transactions financires peuvent tre imposes de diffrentes manires, en fonction de leur nature - emprunt ou prise de participation - mais une mme entreprise ne peut pas gagner sur les deux tableaux pour une seule et mme transaction. Cest pourquoi nous allons examiner attentivement des dcisions fiscales anticipatives mises par le Luxembourg en faveur de GDF Suez. Elles semblent tre en contradiction avec les rgles dimposition nationales et permettre  GDF Suez de payer moins dimpts que dautres socits .

Une opration qui va sans doute calmer un peu les ardeurs amricaines. Rappelons que les patrons amricains taient mont au crneau : Business Roundtable, un lobby trs influent aux tats-Unis, constitu de 185 PDG de grandes entreprises amricaines a exprim dans une lettre adresse aux vingt-huit chefs dtat et de gouvernement en fin aot sa frustration au sujet de la dcision de la Commission europenne, en la qualifiant de  la dernire agression de l'Europe contre la souverainet des tats et les entreprises amricaines , mais galement dune  nouvelle et dangereuse forme de protectionnisme qui aura un effet dissuasif sur les investissements en Europe . Ils ont demand aux lus de renverser la dcision prise par la commissaire europenne  la Concurrence.  Ce prcdent augmenterait lincertitude avec un effet nfaste sur les investissements trangers en Europe. LUnion europenne vient de sauto-infliger une blessure douloureuse., menaaient-ils.

Dans une interview accorde vendredi dernier  Euractiv, une agence de presse spcialise dans lactualit europenne, Margrethe Vestager a affirm que deux autres entreprises amricaines, McDonald et Amazon, taient dans son champ de mire.

Source : Europa

----------


## yahiko

Et quand bien mme l'Europe privilgierait ses entreprises plutt que les multinationales amricaines, je ne verrais pas vraiment le problme.
Oncle Sam ne se prive pas de son ct d'en faire autant voire davantage.

----------


## TiranusKBX

c'est finement jou que d'avoir sortie l'affaire Engie  ce moment la vus que a dtruit la rhtorique des multinationales US et a montre ques toutes les multinationales sont pourries ^^

----------


## BenoitM

> Il n'a pas tort pour autant.
> 
> La crise actuelle (qui ne commence pas en 2008, 2008 n'en est que le paroxysme) est bien plus profonde que celle de 1929, car c'est une crise systmique qui commence globalement au premier choc ptrolier, mais nous sommes aussi devenus bien plus rsilients  tous les niveaux. En gros, nous - collectivement - avons appris  encaisser  rptition des chocs d'amplitude arbitraire, indits et imprvisibles dans leur nature. Nous sommes plus adaptatifs. La crise de 29 tait une simple crise financire qui a dbouch sur une crise de civilisation par effet domino. Cela a t plus violent dans un laps de temps plus court car les mcanismes de rtro-action et les structures sociales, les organisations internationales, qui nous permettent de surmonter une crise majeure sans emporter toute la baraque n'existaient pas encore.


Avec 1 voitures voir deux par mnage
Un IPhone qu'on remplace tous les 2 ans.

----------


## berceker united

Par contre, je me demande pourquoi l'Irlande n'est pas condamn dans cette affaire. Dans un arrangement il y a deux parties; celui qui profite et celui qui fait profiter. Si l'un est condamn l'autre doit l'tre aussi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Avec 1 voitures voir deux par mnage
> Un IPhone qu'on remplace tous les 2 ans.


J'ai pas l'impression que ce soit le peuple le responsable de la situation conomique, le problme ne vient pas de l.
Pour moi le problme vient des banques et des tats qui crer de l'argent pour sauver les banques.
Tous les tats sont endett.




> Par contre, je me demande pourquoi l'Irlande n'est pas condamn dans cette affaire.


Peut tre qu'en Irlande c'est lgal de faire a.

Il y a des paradis fiscaux comme le Luxembourg dans l'UE.

======================
Hey maintenant que vous parlez dconomie, a me fait penser  un truc !
Est-ce que a vous arrive de regarder les interventions de Monsieur Olivier Delamarche sur BFM Business ?
http://bfmbusiness.bfmtv.com/mediapl...er-delamarche/

Il y a des vidos du genre :
- Olivier Delamarche VS Emmanuel Lechypre (1/2): L'conomie amricaine est-elle sur un niveau de rcession ? - 19/09
- Olivier Delamarche VS Emmanuel Lechypre (2/2): Sur quoi repose la croissance faible en Europe ? - 19/09
- Olivier Delamarche VS Marc Touati (1/2): Que penser de l'volution des marchs ? - 12/09
- Olivier Delamarche VS Patrice Gautry (2/2): Comment les marchs apprhendent-ils les prochaines lections en Europe et aux Etats-Unis ?  05/09

C'est agrable de le voir se marrer quand son interlocuteur dit que tout va bien, moi a me remonte le morale  chaque fois.

----------


## Saverok

> Peut tre qu'en Irlande c'est lgal de faire a.
> 
> Il y a des paradis fiscaux comme le Luxembourg dans l'UE.


Il y a des rgles au sein de l'UE qui prvalent sur celles des Etats.
Au niveau de la fiscalit, il y a une rgle d'galit devant l'impt.
Autrement dit, dans un Etat, les rgles doivent tre les mmes pour tout le monde et cela s'applique aux particuliers et aux entreprises.
Le cas par cas est trs cadr / limit.

Autrement dit, si l'Irlande avait un taux d'imposition des socits de 0,005% pour 100% des socits, a ne pauserait pas de problme  l'UE.
Le hic est que l, on a Apple qui est impos  0,005% et les autres entreprises qui le sont  12%.
Cela cre une entrave  la libre concurrence et est en conflit avec les lois de l'UE d'o le redressement fiscal.

Par contre, je partage le questionnement de berceker united : pourquoi l'Irlande n'est pas elle aussi condamne par l'UE ?

----------


## Grogro

Ce n'est pas tant le niveau d'endettement des tats qui est l'indicateur le plus pertinent. Il faut regarder le niveau d'endettement total par pays, c'est  dire en additionnant la dette des tats, celle des collectivits locales, celles des mnages, celles des entreprises (secteur productif + secteur financier). Et l, on a une toute autre image qui apparait. L on voit le niveau colossal d'endettement des "modles" markets massivement par les mdias, et on voit surtout que la France est en ralit peu endette. Mais comme ce n'est pas un acte d'auto-flagellation, forcment ce n'est pas trs tlgnique.

----------


## Zirak

> *et on voit surtout que la France est en ralit peu endette*. Mais comme ce n'est pas un acte d'auto-flagellation, forcment ce n'est pas trs tlgnique.


Mme sans faire tout a...

Dj calculer le pourcentage que reprsente le montant de la dette entire par rapport au PIB, c'est un peu con, la dette elle ne se rembourse pas en une fois  un moment T, il faudrait comparer le montant des remboursements par rapport au PIB. 

Quand on fait un prt  la banque, pour le taux d'endettement, on prend le montant de ce que l'on rembourse par mois, par rapport  notre revenu mensuel, si on comparait le montant total de l'emprunt par rapport  notre revenu, il n'y a pas grand monde qui aurait droit  un prt pour s'acheter une maison ou un appart... Je ne vois pas pourquoi pour la dette de l'Etat, on procde autrement...

La France est un des meilleurs emprunteurs au monde, car on rembourse toujours et trs vite (il me semble, qu'en moyenne, la France rembourse ses prts en 7 ans).

----------


## TallyHo

> c'est  dire en additionnant la dette des tats, celle des collectivits locales, celles des mnages, celles des entreprises (secteur productif + secteur financier). Et l, on a une toute autre image qui apparait. L on voit le niveau colossal d'endettement des "modles" markets massivement par les mdias, et on voit surtout que la France est en ralit peu endette.


Pas d'accord du tout. Je peux te dire qu'on est bien dans la merde. Les collectivits locales sont surendettes, les hpitaux sont surendetts, les tribunaux sont  l'ouest, les chambre consulaires sont dans la mouise et ils parlent d'en fermer mme, etc... Tout cela parce qu'ils empruntent maintenant avec intrt (la mme que les tats qui se sont fait enfler avec a et la banque centrale). 

Comme j'ai eu un engagement politique, je connais un peu de monde dans ma rgion et je peux te dire que les remontes que j'ai ne sont pas du tout optimistes. Et ce n'est pas spcifique  ma rgion... Certes les grandes mtropoles sont peut-tre moins  la ramasse vu leur dynamisme (et je dis bien peut-tre) mais tous les dpartements n'ont pas un Paris ou Lyon comme locomotive.

Tiens... Pas plus tard que la semaine dernire vers chez moi, j'ai encore appris qu'une institution va virer tout son SI constitu de pas mal de CDD contractuels pour le remplacer par un sous-traitant avec 1 ou 2 techs sur place  l'occasion. Ce n'est pas pour faire des petites conomies, c'est parce qu'ils doivent absolument allger les budgets car ils sont mme plus dans le rouge mais dans le noir (ils en sont actuellement  faire des crdits pour payer les fonctionnaires).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Autrement dit, dans un Etat, les rgles doivent tre les mmes pour tout le monde et cela s'applique aux particuliers et aux entreprises.
> (...)
> Autrement dit, si l'Irlande avait un taux d'imposition des socits de 0,005% pour 100% des socits, a ne pauserait pas de problme  l'UE.


Ouais mais est-ce que l'Irlande peut utiliser une formule de calcul dimpt qui fait qu' partir de plusieurs milliards d'euros de revenus limpt baisse trs vite ?
Bon l c'est exagr si a fini  0,005%...

Mais il me semble que a existe des systmes o plus les revenus sont levs plus le pourcentage dimpt est lev et arriv  un niveau a diminue, la courbe dessine une cloche un peu.
Les riches sont avantags.

----------


## Saverok

> Ouais mais est-ce que l'Irlande peut utiliser une formule de calcul dimpt qui fait qu' partir de plusieurs milliards d'euros de revenus limpt baisse trs vite ?


Thoriquement, a serai possible.
Mais dans ce cas, cette formule de calcul devrait tre applique pour toutes les entreprises.
Tu ne peux pas avoir une mthode de calcul pour Apple, une autre pour Google et encore une autre pour Total et une autre pour Guinness, etc.

Ce qui est reproch  Apple (et  l'Irlande), ce n'est pas d'avoir pay trop peu d'impts mais d'avoir pay trop peu d'impts par rapports aux taux appliqus  toutes les autres entreprises Irlandaises.

----------


## TallyHo

Les formules de calcul, a se contourne avec les cadeaux fiscaux...

----------


## Saverok

> Les formules de calcul, a se contourne avec les cadeaux fiscaux...


Les cadeaux fiscaux ne sont "thoriquement" jamais pour une entreprise dsigne.
C'est sous conditions et toute entreprise qui remplit ces conditions peut y avoir droit.
Le systme est souvent biais car les conditions sont sur mesure pour une entreprise spcifique mais cela n'empche pas d'autres entreprises d'voluer pour correspondre  ces critres et en bnficier galement.

----------


## TallyHo

> Le systme est souvent biais car les conditions sont sur mesure pour une entreprise spcifique


C'est bien videmment dans ce sens l que je l'entendais  ::): 

Sinon pour la fiscalit, oui c'est la mme pour tout le monde mais il ne faut pas tre dupe, il y aura toujours un contournement. D'autant plus que les lois et normes s'entassent (et sont aussi parfois faite sous la pression des lobbys  leur avantage), a devient une vraie usine  gaz qui fait le bonheur des juristes que les "gros" peuvent se payer par paquet de 100 pour se dfendre.

On peut aussi penser que cette manoeuvre sert de moyen de pression pour x raisons qui nous sont inconnues.

Je te parie qu'il n'y aura pas de suite ou, si il y en a une, ils ne paieront jamais et a partira aux oubliettes.

----------


## berceker united

> J'ai pas l'impression que ce soit le peuple le responsable de la situation conomique, le problme ne vient pas de l.
> Pour moi le problme vient des banques et des tats qui crer de l'argent pour sauver les banques.
> Tous les tats sont endett.
> 
> 
> Peut tre qu'en Irlande c'est lgal de faire a.
> 
> Il y a des paradis fiscaux comme le Luxembourg dans l'UE.
> 
> ...


Je connais ces intervenant. J'coute plutt les podcats des Experts avec Nicolas Doze sur cette mme chaine tv/radio.
Je vais couter ceux cits ici  :;):  merci

----------


## youtpout978

> Je connais ces intervenant. J'coute plutt les podcats des Experts avec Nicolas Doze sur cette mme chaine tv/radio.
> Je vais couter ceux cits ici  merci


Nicolas Doze il porte bien son nom vu ce qu'il te met.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je vais couter ceux cits ici  merci


Il faut s'intresser  l'quipe *Les conoclastes* :
http://leseconoclastes.fr/biographies/
Philippe BchadePierre SabatierOlivier DelamarcheOlivier BerruyerJacques Sapir

Personnellement j'aime leurs interventions.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Taxe Apple : lIrlande va faire appel de la dcision de lUnion europenne*
*pour protger son rgime fiscal attrayant pour les multinationales*

Alors que certains pays envisagent dj dintgrer dans leurs budgets les 13 milliards deuros que devrait payer Apple, lIrlande a formellement annonc sa dcision de faire appel aujourdhui mme de la dcision de lUnion europenne. Et Dublin cherche avant tout  protger son rgime fiscal qui est trs attrayant pour les multinationales.

Pour rappel, fin aot, Apple a t somm par la Commission europenne de verser une somme de 13 milliards deuros  lIrlande pour avantages fiscaux illgaux. Daprs Margrethe Vestager, commissaire charge de la politique de concurrence, les avantages fiscaux accords  Apple ont permis  la socit de payer beaucoup moins d'impts que les autres socits pendant de nombreuses annes. Ce traitement slectif aurait permis  Apple de se voir appliquer un taux d'imposition effectif de 1 % sur ses bnfices europens en 2003 ; lequel taux aurait diminu jusqu' 0,005 % en 2014, daprs Margrethe Vestager. Apple a donc t condamn  verser 13 milliards deuros plus les intrts  lIrlande en guise de redressement fiscal.

La Commission europenne avait galement prcis que lIrlande nest pas le seul pays concern par ce remboursement. Apple aurait en effet pu chapper aux impts dans certains pays en expatriant la majorit de ses revenus en Irlande. Les pays de lUE qui estiment avoir t lss par ce fait pourront donc utiliser les donnes et mthodes de la Commission pour dterminer combien Apple aurait d leur payer en impts supplmentaires. Ils pourraient ensuite dduire cette somme du montant que la firme de Tim Cook doit verser  Dublin.

La dcision de la Commission europenne a provoqu le mcontentement de Washington qui a dnonc un mouvement anti-amricain, et promis de rflchir  une rponse approprie, dans le cas o la justice europenne confirme la dcision de Bruxelles. Apple a dcid de faire appel en menaant encore de rapatrier les capitaux que la socit dtient en Europe,  compter de lanne prochaine. De son ct, lIrlande avait galement dcid de faire appel pour annuler la dcision.

Lors dune rencontre des eurodputs le 8 novembre, le ministre irlandais des Finances, Michael Noonan, a dclar qu'il allait porter plainte aujourdhui contre la dcision de la Commission europenne de forcer l'Irlande  rcuprer les subventions fiscales revendiques.  Le gouvernement [irlandais] ne partage absolument pas l'analyse de la Commission europenne, qui n'a laiss au gouvernement aucun autre choix que de faire appel devant les tribunaux europens, et cela sera fait demain , a-t-il dclar hier au Parlement europen.

Noonan dfend galement le rgime fiscal de lIrlande qui a t svrement attaqu pendant la rencontre du Parlement europen. Rfutant ces accusations, le ministre irlandais des Finances a rappel que  ce n'est pas seulement l'Irlande  qui a mis en place un rgime fiscal spcial pour les multinationales.  Il y a plusieurs pays en Europe - et je ne veux pas les nommer, tout le monde ici les connat - o des arrangements ont t faits , a-t-il dit. Michael Noonan soutient que  la commissaire  la concurrence a tort en droit , et cest pour cela quils font appel.

Sources : INDEPENDANT.IE, Bloomberg

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  LIrlande nest pas le seul pays en Europe  avoir mis en place un rgime fiscal spcial pour les multinationales ? 
 ::fleche::  Quels commentaires pouvez-vous faire de cette dclaration de Michael Noonan ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Redressement fiscal : des pays europens rclament leurs parts des 13 milliards d'euros d'Apple, mais la France se montre dsintresse
 ::fleche::  Optimisation fiscale : Apple soutenu par un lobby de 185 PDG amricains, la firme aurait aussi t force  payer 118 millions $ de taxe au Japon
 ::fleche::  Guerre des brevets : Apple renverse la prcdente dcision de justice en faveur de Samsung qui doit  nouveau lui payer 120 millions de dollars

----------


## Oscar.STEFANINI

Qu'est-ce qu'ils sont ridicules...

----------


## Ryu2000

> le ministre irlandais des Finances a rappel que  ce n'est pas seulement l'Irlande  qui a mis en place un rgime fiscal spcial pour les multinationales.  Il y a plusieurs pays en Europe - et je ne veux pas les nommer, tout le monde ici les connat - o des arrangements ont t faits , a-t-il dit.


Parmi les nations membre de l'UE qui ont un rgime fiscal spcial pour les multinationales il y a le Luxembourg.
C'est peut tre pour a que le ministre irlandais des Finances refuse de donner des noms ^^
Parce que le chef de l'UE tait premier ministre du Luxembourg.

Le Royaume Uni pourra faire ce qu'il veut quand il aura quitt l'UE.

----------


## BenoitM

> Parmi les nations membre de l'UE qui ont un rgime fiscal spcial pour les multinationales il y a le Luxembourg.
> C'est peut tre pour a que le ministre irlandais des Finances refuse de donner des noms ^^
> Parce que le chef de l'UE tait premier ministre du Luxembourg.
> 
> Le Royaume Uni pourra faire ce qu'il veut quand il aura quitt l'UE.


Donc tu prconises le dumping fiscale? 

Et aprs on dit que l'UE sert a rien...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc tu prconises le dumping fiscale?


Non.




> Et aprs on dit que l'UE sert a rien...


Au contraire l'UE remplit trs bien son objectif de nous enfoncer profondment dans la merde.

En tout cas on peut tous se mettre d'accord pour dire que l'UE n'empche pas les paradis fiscaux.
Puisque qu'au moins l'Irlande, le Royaume Uni et le Luxembourg en sont actuellement.

----------


## Zirak

> En tout cas on peut tous se mettre d'accord pour dire que l'UE n'empche pas les paradis fiscaux.


Dit-il  la suite d'un article qui prouve que justement elle essaie de lutter contre, et que c'est le pays "souverain" qui veut continuer d'entuber ses petits voisins...  ::roll:: 

Je sais que trolldi c'est fri, mais on est pas oblig de rattraper a sur toute la semaine, on aurait pu se contenter de demain.

----------


## Ryu2000

> elle essaie


Sachant que le chef de l'UE tait le premier ministre du principal paradis fiscal de l'UE a me fait un peu marrer.
L c'est un coup mdiatique, au final il est probable que l'Irlande ait gain de cause.
a fait putain de chier, que ces saloperies de multinationales de merde ne paient pas dimpts alors qu'elles gagnent des milliards en exploitant des enfants dans les pays pauvres, pour au final vendre des produits de merde hors de prix.

Il y a plusieurs pays qui ont chacun plusieurs deals avec plusieurs entreprise.
C'est gentil de vouloir s'attaquer  l'Irlande qui bricole avec Apple.
Mais ce n'est mme pas 1% du problme.

----------


## Zirak

> Sachant que le chef de l'UE tait le premier ministre du principal paradis fiscal de l'UE a me fait un peu marrer.


Bah ce n'est plus lui le "chef", et cela montre donc que tout le monde n'est pas "pourri" et que certains veulent empcher a justement. 





> L c'est un coup mdiatique, au final il est probable que l'Irlande ait gain de cause.


Et si on attendait le rsultat avant de se plaindre ?





> Il y a plusieurs pays qui ont chacun plusieurs deals avec plusieurs entreprise.
> C'est gentil de vouloir s'attaquer  l'Irlande qui bricole avec Apple.
> Mais ce n'est mme pas 1% du problme.


Faut bien commencer quelque part, sachant que l'UE ne s'attaque pas qu' Apple, mais aussi  Google, ou mme Engie (oui oui, le fournisseur de gaz franais dont l'actionnaire majoritaire est l'Etat Franais et pas une multinationale amricaine).

Bref, quand ils font rien, tu gueules, et quand ils essaient de faire, tu gueules aussi... Tu veux quoi au final ?  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu veux quoi au final ?


Je veux la destruction de l'UE.
Je veux voir des franais, avec des italiens, avec des grecs, avec des allemands et mme des connards d'anglais, main dans la main  tous vouloir dtruire l'UE.
Tous unis contre l'UE.

L'UE me donne envie de me rapprocher de mes voisins pour qu'on s'unisse tous ensemble pour dtruire notre problme commun.

----------


## BenoitM

> Non.
> 
> 
> Au contraire l'UE remplit trs bien son objectif de nous enfoncer profondment dans la merde.
> 
> En tout cas on peut tous se mettre d'accord pour dire que l'UE n'empche pas les paradis fiscaux.
> Puisque qu'au moins l'Irlande, le Royaume Uni et le Luxembourg en sont actuellement.


Tu es sur que tu es tout seul dans ta tte?

Donc les dirigeants de l'UE veulent se faire de la concurrence et essaye dempcher toute harmonisation pour lutter contre les paradis fiscaux et  tu veux dtruire l'UE qui essaye (certes trs difficilement  cause de nos dirigeants nationaux) de mettre des rgle commune.
Et tu te flicites mme que le R-U puisse devenir un paradis fiscale sans aucun compte  rendre  ses voisins...  ::roll::

----------


## koyosama

Je ne sais pas pourquoi tout le monde se prend la tete, maintenant Trump va ramener la fiscalit d'Apple au States  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu veux dtruire l'UE qui essaye


Bon alors admettons qu'elle soit rellement en train d'essayer.
Dans l'absolu c'est bien de lutter contre les paradis fiscaux.
Sauf que a ne fonctionne pas, les efforts ne sont pas suffisant, il n'y a encore pas de rsultats.
Il y a des chances pour que l'Irlande gagne et qu'Apple ne paie pas dimpt, faudra attendre pour savoir.
Mais mme si l'Irlande perd, ce n'est qu'une pice du puzzle.
Mdiatiquement a va tre cool, a va donner une image d'une UE qui fait des choses bien, mais au final bof...

Si a commence  fonctionner et que l'UE arrive  convaincre l'ensemble de ses membres d'arrter de faire des cadeaux aux entreprises.
Ce sera la premire bonne chose qu'aura fait l'UE.

Quand on fait le bilan de l'UE, on trouve beaucoup de consquences ngative et quasi aucune positive.

L'UE nous tire tous vers le bas.
On pourrait tous s'en sortir mieux, si nous n'tions pas enchan.

Demande aux Grecs ce qu'ils en pensent de l'UE...
Leur situation serait indfiniment meilleur si ils n'taient jamais devenu membre.

----------


## BenoitM

> Bon alors admettons qu'elle soit rellement en train d'essayer.
> Dans l'absolu c'est bien de lutter contre les paradis fiscaux.
> Sauf que a ne fonctionne pas, les efforts ne sont pas suffisant, il n'y a encore pas de rsultats.
> Il y a des chances pour que l'Irlande gagne et qu'Apple ne paie pas dimpt, faudra attendre pour savoir.
> Mais mme si l'Irlande perd, ce n'est qu'une pice du puzzle.
> Mdiatiquement a va tre cool, a va donner une image d'une UE qui fait des choses bien, mais au final bof...
> Si a commence  fonctionner et que l'UE arrive  convaincre l'ensemble de ses membres d'arrter de faire des cadeaux aux entreprises.
> Ce sera la premire bonne chose qu'aura fait l'UE.


Ce que j'aime avec toi, c'est quoi que fait l'UE ou non tu es contre  :;): 





> Demande aux Grecs ce qu'ils en pensent de l'UE...
> Leur situation serait indfiniment meilleur si ils n'taient jamais devenu membre.


Quand il tait sous les colonels?
Tu as une boule de cristal pour le savoir?

----------


## Grogro

> Donc les dirigeants de l'UE veulent se faire de la concurrence et essaye dempcher toute harmonisation pour lutter contre les paradis fiscaux et  tu veux dtruire l'UE qui essaye (certes trs difficilement  cause de nos dirigeants nationaux) de mettre des rgle commune.
> Et tu te flicites mme que le R-U puisse devenir un paradis fiscale sans aucun compte  rendre  ses voisins...


C'est clair que ce n'est pas la cohrence qui l'touffe, mais ce n'est pas totalement faux : l'UE a favoris le dumping social et fiscal pendant 25 ans avant de radicalement changer son fusil d'paule ces dernires annes sous la pression de la crise de la dette (mais aussi de l'imprialisme US contre les socits et banques europennes). Le problme, c'est que ces rgles communes auraient du tre clairement poses avant l'largissement de 2004. A l'poque, aucun commissaire europen n'en voulait. Et le Royaume-Uni et l'Irlande auraient fait obstruction.

----------


## Carhiboux

Humm, cette news est un peu trompeuse. 

Ce qui est reproch  l'Irlande, ce n'est pas son taux d'imposition trs faible. C'est un tat souverain, et ce n'est pas dans les prrogatives de l'UE d'harmoniser les taux d'imposition (et c'est bien dommage pour nous). 

Ce qui est reproch  l'Irlande, c'est de ne pas avoir appliqu le taux d'imposition prvu par sa propre loi  Apple alors que dans le mme temps, elle appliquait le taux lgal  (certains de?) ses concurrents.

Maintenant, je suis plutt d'accord avec le ministre Irlandais sur le deux poids deux mesures. Le Luxembourg faisait (et fait sans doute encore) pareil et n'est pas inquit. Pire, il a pu en tout tranquillit juger et condamner les lanceurs d'alerte tandis que J-C Juncker pavoise  Bruxelles et Strasbourg et que rien n'a t fait pour mettre fin  ces accords fiscaux qui sont plus que litigieux d'un point de vu lgal.

Bref, c'est un sujet trs complexe que l'vasion fiscale, et l'on voit que mme au sein de l'UE, tout le monde ne tire pas dans le mme sens.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce que j'aime avec toi, c'est quoi que fait l'UE tu es contre


J'ai dis que ce serait la premire bonne chose qui sortirait de l'UE.
J'ai t gentil pour une fois.




> Quand il tait sous les colonels?


Plutt  l'entre dans l'euro en 2001.
Goldmann Sachs avait bricol les comptes du pays pour qu'il puisse tre accept.

Les membres du gouvernement du pays devaient tre soumis au lobby de l'UE et ils ont magouill avec la pire Banque pour pouvoir entrer.
Alors que le pays n'tait pas compatible avec la zone euro.

L'euro fut une catastrophe.
J'ai vu un documentaire il y a quelques annes, mais je ne m'en rappelle plus trop.
Il faudrait que je le regarde  nouveau, pour me rappeler de tous les arguments.
En tout cas beaucoup de grecs pensent qu'tre dans la zone euro est une catastrophe.

Il faudrait une monnaie beaucoup plus faible pour la Grce, ce pays ne peut pas fonctionner avec l'euro.
En plus l'UE a impos l'austrit l-bas, et c'est encore pire...

----------


## Zirak

> Plutt  l'entre dans l'euro en 2001.
> Goldmann Sachs avait bricol les comptes du pays pour qu'il puisse tre accept.
> 
> Les membres du gouvernement du pays devaient tre soumis au lobby de l'UE et ils ont magouill avec la pire Banque pour pouvoir entrer.
> Alors que le pays n'tait pas compatible avec la zone euro.
> 
> L'euro fut une catastrophe.
> J'ai vu un documentaire il y a quelques annes, mais je ne m'en rappelle plus trop.
> Il faudrait que je le regarde  nouveau, pour me rappeler de tous les arguments.
> ...



Ou pas.

Les grecs trafiquaient dj leur budget avant 2001 et de vouloir entrer dans l'euro.

Si ils ont voulu entrer dans la zone euro, c'est qu'ils ont considr  l'poque que cela serait une bonne chose pour eux. Ils ont trich pour entrer, et se rendent compte que finalement, a se passe pas bien. C'est facile de coller a sur le dos de l'UE, mais si les grecs n'avaient pas trich en se prtendant plus riche qu'ils ne l'taient, ils n'auraient pas subi cette austrit "impose" suite  la crise. 

Et en mme temps t'aurais voulu quoi ? Les grecs n'ont plus un rond, fallait leur dire "c'est la crise, mais allez-y, continuer de claquer l'argent que vous n'avez pas" ? 

Quand ton compte bancaire passe dans le rouge, ou que tu as un imprvu, tu te l'impose  toi-mme l'austrit, pour essayer de redresser la barre et ne plus tre  dcouvert le mois d'aprs. On a beau dire sur le fait de faire tourner la planche  billet, mais mme pour les tats, l'argent ne tombe pas du ciel indfiniment...

Aprs on est bien d'accord que cela aurait pu tre moins strict, plus progressif, ou je ne sais quoi d'autre, et que c'est surtout plus la faute du gouvernement grec que du peuple grec (et encore que, tant que cela n'avait pas de consquences, le peuple grec n'tait pas tellement mcontent que son gouvernement triche sur les chiffres).

C'est comme tout, on ne peut pas avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre. 

Petits exemples :




> Les armateurs reprsentent prs de 7% du PIB du pays, devant le tourisme. Protgs par l'article 107 de la Constitution, *ils ne paient aucun impt*. Ce statut particulier leur avait t accord du fait de l'importance qu'ils jouaient dans l'conomie : ils investissent dans le pays par l'emploi de personnels, et par des emprunts massifs auprs des banques. Premire flotte marchande mondiale avec 3.000 navires et 15% du tonnage de la plante, l'activit emploie entre 150.000 et 200.000 personnes en Grce . Par-dessus tout, ce sont les menaces de dlocalisation qui poussent les dcideurs au statu quo, dans un pays o le chmage ne cesse d'augmenter. Cependant, *les armateurs ne dclarent qu'1/5me des salaires de leurs employs, le reste chappant donc  toute cotisation.*
> 
> [...]
> 
> Selon diffrentes sources, il y aurait actuellement entre *165 et 280 milliards d'euros de fonds grecs dans les coffres suisses*, et il s'avre que *seul 1% de ces sommes serait dclar*, le reste chappant  tout contrle.


http://www.ifrap.org/europe-et-inter...ve-de-la-crise





> Qui fraude le plus en Grce?
> 
> *Les mdecins, les ingnieurs et les comptables.* C'est ce que rvle une tude de l'Universit de Chicago Booth School of Business. L'vasion fiscale en Grce *reprsente un tiers du dficit du pays*. 
> 
> [...]
> 
> *L'vasion fiscale sur l'impt sur le revenu* pour les personnes travaillant  leur compte en Grce atteignait, en 2009, *28 milliards d'euros*, selon une tude universitaire publie en juin. *Soit 31% du dficit budgtaire grec en 2009* (48% en 2008).


http://lexpansion.lexpress.fr/actual...e_1390432.html

Un tiers du dficit budgtaire  cause de la fraude *PAR LE PEUPLE* grec.


ils ont voulu jouer de faon malhonnte, ils ont perdu, c'est le jeu ma pov'Lucette.

----------


## Grogro

> Si ils ont voulu entrer dans la zone euro, c'est qu'ils ont considr  l'poque que cela serait une bonne chose pour eux. Ils ont trich pour entrer, et se rendent compte que finalement, a se passe pas bien. C'est facile de coller a sur le dos de l'UE, mais si les grecs n'avaient pas trich en se prtendant plus riche qu'ils ne l'taient, ils n'auraient pas subi cette austrit "impose" suite  la crise.


Tout comme Victor Orban et son hystrie anti-UE quand la Hongrie palpe  ct pour 5 milliards d'aides europennes chaque anne. Nos impts donc.

S'ils avaient eu la moindre once de cohrence, ils auraient invoqu l'article 50. Et a vaut aussi pour Tsipras qui prtendait dsenculer les grecs du joug de la Troka.

----------


## Beanux

En mme temps crer une monnaie unique (avec l'espace Shegen dja existant) sans la politique fiscale qui va avec, c'est assez con, mais a pose plein de soucis qu'on rattrape tant bien que mal maintenant.

Et faut pas se leurrer, le manque a gagner des tats europens et toutes les conomie qu'ils "doivent" faire, c'est absolument li  a, au manque  gagner de ce qu'ils percevaient avant.
Exemple, Apple, ne paye pas ses charges en tant que socit, mais la France va payer le chmage des licenci d'Apple, la couverture maladie, la (future) retraite, l'cole de leurs enfants, l'entretient des routes, bref tout ce qui ets publique et dont Apple se sert directement ou indirectement.

Il faut a un moment que cela cesse. Ils y a eu des oublies dans les contrles et les regles dans l'UE, cest simplement a.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les grecs trafiquaient dj leur budget avant 2001 et de vouloir entrer dans l'euro.


Ce n'tait pas les grecs c'tait le gouvernement et c'tait avec l'aide de Goldmann Sachs...




> Si ils ont voulu entrer dans la zone euro


Est-ce qu'un rfrendum a eu lieu ?
Est-ce que les grecs ont rellement choisi d'utiliser l'euro ?
Est-ce qu'on leur a dit la vrit sur ce qui allait ce passer en entrant dans l'UE ?
Mais bon les lites des pays sont toujours corrompu et pro UE...

En France on sait que le peuple tait contre le projet de trait tablissant une constitution pour l'Europe et pourtant on entendant pas toute la vrit, le systme tait majoritairement pro UE.




> Quand ton compte bancaire passe dans le rouge, ou que tu as un imprvu, tu te l'impose  toi-mme l'austrit


Oui effectivement dans ce cas a fonctionne.
Mais un pays ce n'est pas un gars tout seul.

L'austrit fait empirer les choses dans un pays.
L'austrit fait qu'au final la Grce demandera encore plus d'argent sur le long terme, parce que laustrit n'est pas une solution.
L'UE demande  la Grce de baisser les dpenses au niveau des fonctionnaires (hpitaux, police, etc) ce sont des mtiers utiles, la situation sanitaire ne doit pas tre extra en Grce...
En plus l'UE force la Grce  accepter des migrants, comme si ils n'taient pas dj assez en train se noyer on leur rajoute du poids...




> tant que cela n'avait pas de consquences, le peuple grec n'tait pas tellement mcontent que son gouvernement triche


En tout cas le jour du passage  l'euro les Grecs l'ont bien senti.
a a du faire trs trs mal.

====
Un moment a parlait du parti Syriza et du type Tspras, ils ont t boost par le systme pour empcher Aube Dore de prendre le pouvoir.
Les gars de Syriza on fait croire qu'ils taient contre l'UE et du ct du peuple, mais au final le peuple c'est fait enculer une fois de plus.

En attendant a fait toujours un argument contre l'UE.
Puisque l'UE donne de l'argent  la Grce et cet argent vient en partie de la France.

----------


## Zirak

> Ce n'tait pas les grecs c'tait le gouvernement et c'tait avec l'aide de Goldmann Sachs...


Oui donc on te prouve que tu as tord, mais tu as quand mme raison ?

Pourquoi tu ne dis rien sur toute la partie sur l'vasion fiscale et le non-paiement des impts *du peuple grec* ? 


Goldman Sachs n'a fait qu'aider la Grce a rendre les chiffres acceptables au niveau de l'UE, mais ce n'est pas Goldman Sachs qui a pouss le peuple grec  faire couler son propre pays en faisant de l'vasion fiscale, phnomne qui est beaucoup plus vieux que l'entre de la Grce dans l'UE.

Bref, tu parles encore sans savoir, ce n'est qu'affirmation gratuite sur affirmation gratuite.

Etonnez-vous pas que les gens continuent de voter UMPS avec ce genre de comportement, contrairement aux politiciens, avec toi il n'y a mme pas besoin d'attendre quelques annes pour se rendre compte qu'en fait tu racontes nimp... A part des gens qui pensent dj comme toi, je ne vois pas qui tu peux convaincre...

----------


## youtpout978

> "Si voter changeait quelque chose, il y a  longtemps que a serait interdit."

----------


## Ryu2000

> A part des gens qui pensent dj comme toi, je ne vois pas qui tu peux convaincre...


Je ne cherche pas  convaincre je donne seulement mon point de vue.
Plus le temps passera plus il y aura de monde d'accord avec moi, sans que j'ai  faire quoi que ce soit.
Les gens vont chercher  s'informer, ils vont multiplier les sources, ils vont comprendre les patterns.

La propagande officielle fonctionne de moins en moins.
Un exemple rcent est la victoire du Brexit.

La Grce se porterait beaucoup mieux si elle n'tait pas rentr dans l'UE.
Aujourd'hui vous dite que les Grecs trichaient en ne payant pas dimpts ou ce genre de choses et que c'est pour cela qu'elle a fini dans un tat catastrophique.
Quand l'Italie va couler, quand le Portugal va couler, quand l'Espagne va couler, quand la France va couler, vous trouverez quoi comme excuses ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Un exemple rcent est la victoire du Brexit.


Tu veux dire le truc qui a fait pousser un soupir de soulagement collectif au Modem ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

> Quand l'Italie va couler, quand le Portugal va couler, quand l'Espagne va couler, quand la France va couler, vous trouverez quoi comme excuses ?


Comme excuse rien, mais contrairement  toi, j'irais me renseigner sur leur situation AVANT d'entrer dans l'UE, pour pouvoir juger.


Exemple bte pour te rpondre : l'Espagne.

Presque 22% de chmage avant d'entrer dans l'UE, puis, suite  son entre, chmage en baisse jusqu' la crise de 2008 (elle tait  8.2% en 2007). Et suite  la crise (qui n'est pas spcialement de la faute de l'UE hein), oui le chmage espagnol a augment, pour revenir au mme niveau (voir un peu plus) que ces 22%.

Et aujourd'hui, dans ce pays qui va si mal selon toi, le chmage baisse 2% tous les ans depuis 2013, et est enfin repass sous la barre des 20% (alors qu'il tait  plus de 26% en 2013). Donc aujourd'hui, le pourcentage est plus bas qu'avant son entre dans l'UE, malgr la crise de 2008 et l'austrit.

Mais c'est la faute  l'UE...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc aujourd'hui, le pourcentage est plus bas qu'avant son entre dans l'UE, malgr la crise de 2008 et l'austrit.


Je n'ai aucune confiance dans les statistiques du chmage officielle que ce soit en France, aux USA, ou dans n'importe quel autre pays.
Admettons que le chmage ait diminu et que ce soit grce  l'UE (lol), ce n'est qu'un indicateur, le niveau de vie des Espagnols ne c'est pas amlior depuis l'entre dans l'UE. (l'UE ne bnfice  aucun peuple)

Il y a des titres de news comme a :
- Immigration : 5 000 Espagnols travaillent illgalement au Maroc

Il existe un nombre non ngligeable d'espagnols qui ont quitt leur pays pour aller bosser au Maroc, principalement parce que vivre dans l'UE cote trop chre.
Leur slogan a devait tre "gagner moins pour vivre mieux en dehors de l'UE".

Enfin bref, si tu penses que l'UE est une chance pour les 28 peuples, des 28 nations membres.
Que l'UE crer des emplois, que l'UE produit de la croissance, etc.
C'est trs bien pour toi.

Personnellement je ne vois pas les choses comme a.
J'ai la conviction que ce qui est arriv aux Grecs arrivera  d'autres peuples.
Si j'ai raison on le verra dans quelques annes ( moins qu'un miracle dtruise l'UE d'ici l).

L vous fait les malins  dire que l'conomie d'Espagnol fonctionne trs bien.
On verra si ce sera toujours le cas dans les annes  venir...

----------


## berceker united

En effet, les chiffres du chmage sont toute relative. Baisse du chmage ne signifie pas reprise d'activit. Il y a aussi ceux qui sont hors radar comme au USA ou il y a une baisse mais surtout li aux personnes qui ne s'inscrive plus car ils y voient aucun intrt.

Concernant le cas de la Grce, potentiellement a peut arriver  d'autre. Les prochains sont les Espagnol, l'Italie et la France. Mais l'Europe va faire en sorte que a n'arrivera pas. Ces trois pays sont des dominos trop gros pour l'Europe. Faire vanouir des dettes c'est facile.
Concernant la cas de la Grce, il faut pas croire que les autres pays n'taient pas au courant. Cela arrangeait les autres pays que la Grce soit prsente dans l'Europe par sa situation gographique. Elle a un pied en orient. Donc les autres pays ont fait semblant de pas voir alors qu'ils savaient clairement que c'tait un boulet.

----------


## Zirak

> Je n'ai aucune confiance dans les statistiques du chmage officielle que ce soit en France, aux USA, ou dans n'importe quel autre pays.
> Admettons que le chmage ait diminu et que ce soit grce  l'UE (lol), ce n'est qu'un indicateur, le niveau de vie des Espagnols ne c'est pas amlior depuis l'entre dans l'UE. (l'UE ne bnfice  aucun peuple)


Alors, je n'ai pas dit que c'tait grce  l'UE, je dis juste que ce que tu affirmes toi, c'est  dire que le chmage augmente  cause de l'UE, est faux, puisqu'avant la crise, le chmage espagnol ne faisait que baisser malgr le fait que ce pays soit dans l'UE, et qu'il baisse encore aujourd'hui alors que l'Espagne est toujours dans l'UE.

Aprs oui, le chmage n'est qu'un indicateur, mais si on va par l, le niveau de vie aussi, ce n'est sont que des chiffres tout aussi officiels qui ont pu tre trafiqu galement. L'tat de sant d'un pays, n'est que la somme de tous ces indicateurs...

Si tu avais un taux de chmage trs lev, et un niveau de vie moyen trs lev, a signifierait juste que ceux qui ont un job, touchent des salaires normes qui font monter la moyenne des stats, mais je ne vois pas en quoi ceux qui n'ont pas de boulot vivraient bien / mieux ???  





> Il y a des titres de news comme a :
> - Immigration : 5 000 Espagnols travaillent illgalement au Maroc
> 
> Il existe un nombre non ngligeable d'espagnols qui ont quitt leur pays pour aller bosser au Maroc, *principalement parce que vivre dans l'UE cote trop chre.*
> Leur slogan a devait tre "gagner moins pour vivre mieux en dehors de l'UE".


Source ?

Sinon des expats, y'en a dans tous les pays, mme hors UE. Les mexicains qui vont aux USA, c'est parce que le cot de la vie en UE est trop cher ?  :;): 





> Enfin bref, si tu penses que l'UE est une chance pour les 28 peuples, des 28 nations membres.
> Que l'UE crer des emplois, que l'UE produit de la croissance, etc.
> C'est trs bien pour toi.


Je n'ai toujours pas dit cela, je pointe juste les neries que tu dbites sans preuve, comme d'hab.





> *L vous fait les malins  dire que l'conomie d'Espagnol fonctionne trs bien.*On verra si ce sera toujours le cas dans les annes  venir...


Je n'ai pas dit cela non plus, je te montre juste que faire partie de l'UE, n'empche pas d'avoir un chmage en baisse. Rien de plus.

Merci de ne pas en permanence me prter des propos que je ne tiens pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je n'ai toujours pas dit cela, je pointe juste les neries que tu dbites sans preuve, comme d'hab.





> Je n'ai pas dit cela non plus, je te montre juste que faire partie de l'UE, n'empche pas d'avoir un chmage en baisse. Rien de plus.


Il ne faudrait pas de type neutre au niveau de l'UE, il faudrait que des gars pour + d'UE ou des gars pour supprimer l'UE.
Ce serait plus simple...

Ok on est dans la merde et ce n'est pas uniquement de la faute  l'UE.
Mais moi je suis du ct de ceux qui pensent que a n'aide pas de faire parti de l'UE.

Les preuves tu peux les chercher.
J'ai dj dis que je n'essayais pas de convaincre.
Je dis ce que je sais et ce que je pense. (rechercher les sources a prendrait des plombes et aprs vous direz "a vient de tel source, je n'y crois pas")
Si vous ne me croyez pas j'en ai strictement rien  branler et a ne changera pas.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Les preuves tu peux les chercher.
> J'ai dj dis que je n'essayais pas de convaincre.
> Je dis ce que je sais et ce que je pense. (rechercher les sources a prendrait des plombes et aprs vous direz "a vient de tel source, je n'y crois pas")
> Si vous ne me croyez pas j'en ai strictement rien  branler et a ne changera pas.


a c'est du raisonnement scientifique pur et dur. Du haut niveau. 




> Les preuves tu peux les chercher.


Les preuves, tu dois les fournir, sinon tu ne prouve rien.




> J'ai dj dis que je n'essayais pas de convaincre.


Si tu n'essayes pas de convaincre, alors tu parles dans le vide, dans ce cas on doit rentrer dans le cadre du Flood et doit tre probablement interdis par la charte du forum.




> Je dis ce que je sais et ce que je pense. (rechercher les sources a prendrait des plombes et aprs vous direz "a vient de tel source, je n'y crois pas")


Tu dis ce que tu sais. Ah. Bonne nouvelle mais pas rassurant. Un bon scientifique ne sais jamais rien.
Par contre effectivement, tu peux dire ce que tu penses, pas de soucis! 
Rechercher les sources sera une tape obligatoire pour gagner un peu en crdibilit par contre. Et ta remarque du quant  notre refus de considrer telle ou telle source, relis toi, tu refuse la majorit des sources qu'on te propose. La dernire en date est donc le taux de chomge en Espagne.




> Si vous ne me croyez pas j'en ai strictement rien  branler et a ne changera pas.


Non, on te crois pas, tu es toujours trop extrme dans tous tes propos, tu ne prends aucun recul, tu n'admet jamais avoir un doute, tu sais toujours tout sur tout et mieux que tout le monde.

Pour rsum tu n'essayes pas de nous convaincre, donc on ne changera pas d'avis. Et si nous on te prsente un raisonnement structur, tu tassoira dessus et "a ne changera pas".

Autant arrter de poster ton avis  ce niveau non ? a fera gagner du temps  pas mal de monde...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et si nous on te prsente un raisonnement structur


J'attends toujours pour l'instant je n'ai encore rien vu...
Ce qu'on m'oppose et bien pire que ce que je prsente.

Il suffit de ne pas me rpondre pour que je ne ragisse pas...

----------


## Zirak

> J'attends toujours pour l'instant je n'ai encore rien vu...
> Ce qu'on m'oppose et bien pire que ce que je prsente.


C'est une blague j'espre ?

je me fais chier  aller te chercher des liens sur des points prcis, pour te montrer que  tel ou tel endroit ce que tu dis est faux (je ne remets mme pas en cause le tout et tes conclusions, mais certaines affirmations prcises), et c'est donc sens tre pire que tes affirmations bas sur rien ou sur 1 lien que t'as du voir sur le net et lu de travers et dont tu as tellement honte que tu ne veux pas le donner pour ne pas passer encore plus pour un con ? 

Ca va, t'as pas mal  la bouche ? 





> Il suffit de ne pas me rpondre pour que je ne ragisse pas...


C'est typiquement le genre de propos que tenait une autre personne, et ce n'est pas la premire fois que cela arrive, je pense de plus en plus que tu n'es qu'un double compte de deuche, puisqu'il ne peut plus poster avec son compte principal, car il a t semi-banni par les modos.

Vous avez les mmes expressions, le mme niveau en orthographe, le mme "cheminement intellectuel", les mmes ides et arguments, etc. etc.

----------


## Grogro

> Autant arrter de poster ton avis  ce niveau non ? a fera gagner du temps  pas mal de monde...


Je pense mme que nombre d'habitus du forum politique prennent le large en attendant que les deux gugusses se lassent du flood constant (et que Zirak cesse de nourrir les trolls  ::aie:: ).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Vous avez les mmes expressions, le mme niveau en orthographe, le mme "cheminement intellectuel", les mmes ides et arguments, etc. etc.


Je ne connais pas ce membre par consquent il ne me connait pas non plus.
Si vous arrtiez de parler de lui (et de moi par la mme occasion :p) ce serait chouette.




> je me fais chier  aller te chercher des liens sur des points prcis


La prochaine fois je regarderai.

----------


## Zirak

> Je pense mme que nombre d'habitus du forum politique prennent le large en attendant que les deux gugusses se lassent du flood constant (et que Zirak cesse de nourrir les trolls ).


Mw, vu que le nombre d'habitus se compte sur les doigts, et que certains comme Souviron et Fcharton avaient dj disparu avant l'arrive de TallyHo et thierrybenji, j'y crois moyen.  :;): 

(Et puis bon, Fcharton se cantonnait surtout  1 seul fil, qui n'est que moyennement actif ces derniers temps).


Et pour moi ce ne sont pas des trolls, un troll, c'est intentionnel, et il sait qu'il raconte de la merde, quand t'es convaincu de ce que tu racontes, ce n'est pas du troll.





> Si vous arrtiez de parler de lui (*et de moi par la mme occasion :p*) ce serait chouette.


Bah je vais te redonner la rponse que tu nous as faite hier, si tu ne veux pas que l'on parle de toi, arrtes de venir poster n'importe quoi.  :;): 





> La prochaine fois je regarderai.


Donc en plus, tu nous accuses d'apporter des lments encore moins convaincant que les tiens, alors que tu ne vas mme pas les lire ?  ::aie::

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le Trsor franais rclamerait plus de 400 millions d'euros  Apple,* 
*dans le cadre d'un redressement fiscal sur la priode 2011 - 2013* 

Alors que l'Europe a inflig en septembre 2016 une amende de 13 milliards d'euros  Apple au titre d'un accord fiscal antrieur assimil  une aide publique juge indue par Bruxelles, la France avait dj la filiale franaise dans son collimateur. Selon des informations relayes par lhebdomadaire  LExpress , l'administration fiscale franaise serait sur le point de notifier la filiale franaise dApple dun redressement de 400 millions d'euros. Un redressement fiscal qui porte sur la priode allant de 2011  2013, mme si Apple France a assur  qu'aucun redressement ne lui a t notifi . 

Du ct du secrtariat dEtat au budget, aucun commentaire na filtr ; Christian Eckert n'a pas voulu s'exprimer sur des  informations couvertes par le secret  fiscal, mme sil avait sem les indices laissant  penser quune amende avait t octroye.  loccasion des dbats sur le projet de loi de finances, il avait dclar devant lAssemble nationale que  dores et dj, les GAFA  Google, Apple, Facebook et Amazon  se sont vu notifier 2,5 milliards deuros de redressement. Et ce nest pas fini car les exercices 2013  2015 restent en cours de contrle et lon peut penser quils donneront lieu  des redressements de mme ampleur . Et de continuer en disant  quaujourdhui, rien ne nous empche de redresser les prix de transferts qui ont t pratiqus par Apple .

 Nous pouvons, de notre ct, contester les flux gnrs par les activits de cette socit en France, qui ont permis de constituer l'assiette fiscale; je ne peux vous dire si nous le ferons, mais vous devez vous en douter , a-t-il assur.

Au centre de cette affaire de redressement figure Apple Retail, qui soccupe des boutiques franaises et achte ses produits en Irlande, et Apple France, qui est charge de faire du conseil sur les ventes et du marketing pour les diffrentes structures du groupe. Apple Retail a pay 5 millions d'euros d'impt sur les bnfices en 2015, pour 555 millions de chiffre d'affaires, soit 1 % d'impts, grce  cette optimisation fiscale. Quant  Apple France qui a dclar apporter  un soutien sur les ventes et un service marketing pour les entreprises du groupe , la filiale a eu en contrepartie une redevance d'Irlande et a pay 7,8 millions au Trsor public l'an dernier.

En Europe, la France nest pas le seul pays  tre sous le joug dun redressement fiscal : sa filiale italienne a t contrainte lanne dernire a verser 318 millions deuros au fisc.

Source : L'Express

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Donald Trump veut inciter Apple  construire des usines aux tats-Unis, grce  des rductions importantes de taxes pour les entreprises
 ::fleche::  Un procureur de Manhattan a demand  Apple d'inverser le chiffrement de ses dispositifs, pour mettre un terme  une guerre d'armements avec le FBI
 ::fleche::  Effet Trump : Apple tudie la possibilit de transfrer la production d'iPhone aux tats-Unis, ce qui va plus que doubler les cots de production

----------


## Malick

*UE : Apple et l'Irlande s'opposent au redressement fiscal de 13 milliards d'euros* 
*et annoncent un recours pour violation de souverainet*

Le gouvernement irlandais, par l'intermdiaire de son ministre des Finances, vient de faire un communiqu dans lequel il conteste la dcision relative au redressement fiscal de 13 milliards d'euros imput  Apple. Par la mme occasion, Apple annonce qu'il va interjeter appel de la dcision de la Commission europenne.

Pour rappel, une enqute a t entame en 2014 par la Commission europenne pour statuer sur le cas dApple au sujet de loptimisation fiscale pratique par lditeur diOS en Europe. En effet, la Commission europenne a reproch  Apple davoir bnfici de faon disproportionne de  dcisions anticipatives en matire fiscale , procdures qui lui ont profit puisquApple a pu ngocier directement avec lIrlande les modalits de calcul de son impt sur le bnfice. 

Au terme de son enqute, la Commission europenne a conclu que l'Irlande avait accord des avantages fiscaux illgaux  Apple, ce qui a permis  la firme  la pomme de payer nettement moins d'impts que les autres socits et cela pendant de nombreuses annes. Ce traitement slectif, selon la commission, a permis  Apple de se voir appliquer un taux d'imposition effectif sur les socits de 1 % sur ses bnfices europens en 2003, ce taux a fortement diminu entre temps pour se chiffrer  0,005 % en 2014. Soulignant que la Commission a la possibilit d'ordonner qu'une aide d'tat perue illgalement soit rcupre sur une priode de dix ans prcdant la premire demande de renseignements, notamment en 2013, Bruxelles a ordonn  l'Irlande de rcuprer les impts qu'Apple n'a pas pays sur son territoire entre 2003 et 2014 et dont le montant est estim  13 milliards d'euros. Signalons que le taux de l'impt sur les socits est de 12,5 % en Irlande.

tant donn que la Commission europenne va incessamment publier sa dcision finale par rapport  cette affaire, le ministre des finances irlandais, dans son communiqu, a affirm que Dublin n'est toujours pas convaincu par les arguments avancs par la Commission et soutient qu'une demande d'annulation de ladite dcision a t dpose. Les autorits irlandaises prcisent qu'aucun traitement de faveur n'a t fait  l'endroit d'Apple, et dnonce un abus de pouvoir de la part de la Commission europenne. Cette dernire est accuse par l'Irlande d'une mauvaise interprtation de la loi rgissant les aides dtat. D'autres reproches ont galement t faits  la Commission europenne, il s'agit notamment d'une mauvaise application du principe de concurrence pure et parfaite, de la mauvaise comprhension de la loi irlandaise, l'invocation de nouvelles rgles juridiques de nature  dstabiliser la loi actuellement en vigueur. Le ministre irlandais des Finances dnonce fortement lingrence de la Commission europenne dans sa politique fiscale nationale.

Le gouvernement irlandais affirme galement que la firme  la pomme n'a jamais bnfici de traitement de faveur, et que le traitement fiscal qui lui a t appliqu respecte bien les normes en vigueur en Irlande. Par ailleurs, il accuse la Commission d'avoir fait une survaluation des bnfices raliss par les filiales d'Apple se trouvant en Irlande en l'occurrence Apple Sales International (ASI) et Apple Operations Europe (AOE). Selon Dublin, les importantes dcisions qui s'appliquent  ces deux filiales ont t prises aux tats-Unis et par consquent, les bnfices qui en rsultent ne devraient pas leur tre imputs.

Dans son communiqu, l'Irlande affirme que  la Commission europenne n'a pas la comptence, selon les rgles en matire d'aide publique,  substituer de faon unilatrale la politique fiscale d'un tat membre par son propre point de vue .

Reuters nous rapporte qu'Apple, ne comptant pas se laisser faire, a embot le pas  Dublin en annonant qu'elle va interjeter appel de la dcision prise par la Commission europenne qui lui ordonne de verser 13 milliards d'euros au titre des impts impays. Matre Bruce Sewell, avocat de la firme  la pomme, soutient que la dcision prise par la Commission prsente beaucoup d'incohrences sur le fond. Sewell, dans son entretien avec Reuters, prcise qu'Apple est une cible facile, car les litiges le concernant font souvent la une des diteurs de presse. Il dclare aussi que la juge de la Commission europenne va vouloir se faire un nom en traitant ce dossier.

L'avocat Sewell nous informe galement qu'un expert fiscal irlandais a t mandat par Apple afin d'apporter des lments de rponses  la Commission. Toutefois, il avance que la Commission ne dispose pas d'assez d'arguments pour se prononcer sur le dossier, car elle semble n'avoir jamais pris connaissance des conclusions de l'expert fiscal qui lui avaient t fournies. Sewell prcise que les deux filiales d'Apple qui sont implantes en Irlande ne sont nullement des _socits fantmes_, comme le pense la Commission europenne.

L'autre argument majeur avanc par Matre Bruce Sewell est le fait que l'Irlande, en acceptant qu'Apple verse les 13 milliards d'euros, sera en porte  faux avec sa propre loi relative  l'imposition des socits trangres.

Source : ministre irlandais des Finances - Communiqu - Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## TiranusKBX

ils sont en train de prparer le lubrifiant ?  ::dehors::

----------


## SurferIX

Pvre Apple. Surtout que son argent est gagn lgalement ! Enfin... je vous laisse regarder la biographie de Steve Jobs et juger par vous mme comment il a commenc.... merci le vol des ides  Xerox...

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

@TiranusKBX:
Non, pour l'instant ils se chiffonnent et tirant les draps  eux ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le gouvernement irlandais affirme galement que la firme  la pomme n'a jamais bnfici de traitement de faveur, et que le traitement fiscal qui lui a t appliqu respecte bien les normes en vigueur en Irlande.


Quelque part a signifie que l'UE pourrait attaquer l'Irlande pour ses arrangements avec plusieurs entreprises.
Elle a choisie Apple pour que a fasse du bruit et se donner une bonne image de "l'UE qui lutte contre l'vasion fiscale", mais c'est du thtre, il y a des paradis fiscaux dans l'UE.

Au final Apple va probablement bien s'en tirer...

----------


## souviron34

> Mw, vu que le nombre d'habitus se compte sur les doigts, et que certains comme Souviron et Fcharton avaient dj disparu avant l'arrive de TallyHo et thierrybenji, j'y crois moyen. 
> 
> (Et puis bon, Fcharton se cantonnait surtout  1 seul fil, qui n'est que moyennement actif ces derniers temps).


C'est surtout que les flamewars et arguments totalement nuls que nous avons eu lors de diffrents fils (_que ce soit avec les 2 cits, mais avec toi ou MatthieuVergne sur d'autres sujets_) montrent qu'il n'est pas intressant de discuter avec des personnes qui ne manient que le dnigrement des arguments des autres et se justifient par des "sources" qui ne sont pas forcment des justifications, tout en tant absolument sres et certaines qu'elles dtiennent la Vrit, que ce soit scientifique ou politique... et qui posent des affirmations premptoires sur ce qui est _une bonne et vraie_ conclusion.... 


Et comme vous intervenez sur plusieurs sujets tout en maintenant cette attitude, a n'a pas vraiment d'intrt d'intervenir...  Sous peine de re-dmarrer une flamewar o il faudra se dfendre de liens et "sources" par d'autres liens ou "sources"...

----------


## candide02

Apple, comme les autres, ces vieux Harpagons pour qui l'argent ne sert qu' tre amass  et lIrlande n'ont fait que profiter d'un systme. Si l'Europe, ds son instauration, avait pos des rgles communes pour la fiscalit, elle rgente bien la taille des bananes, ou le droit d'utiliser des inhibiteurs endocriniens, si si  a va passer ! ou encore de chasser les ortolans pourquoi ne pas imposer des rgles communes de fiscalits ???

Je suis pour une Europe sociale et solidaire pas pour ce ramassis de lobbies (tien,: je suis en colre l !)  ::furax::

----------


## Ryu2000

> pourquoi ne pas imposer des rgles communes de fiscalits ???


Le prsident de l'Eurogroupe est Jean-Claude Juncker, il a t Premier ministre du Luxembourg/ministre des Finances du Luxembourg.
Le Luxembourg est un paradis fiscal, ce genre de chose c'est donc son truc.

----------


## byrautor

Quel est le mot franais pour flam(e)wars ?
Tout cela montre qu'il faut passer  l'Europe des nations. Chacun chez soi ou bien une vrai fdration genre USA, mais ne rvons pas, nous n'avons pas de langage commun.
Bizarre cette civilisation de spcialistes qui vont finir par connatre tout sur rien.
 ::lol::

----------


## Ryu2000

> une vrai fdration genre USA, mais ne rvons pas, nous n'avons pas de langage commun.


C'est clair.
On a plus de chance de voir des tats des USA faire cession que de voir les nations de l'UE former un truc comme les USA ^^

Les USA c'est One Nation, comme la chanson de Soulfly :



C'est possible que des gars de Washington, du Texas, du Maine se sentent faire partie de la mme nation.
Ce ne sera jamais le cas avec les pays de l'UE.

On a pas de langue commune, pas d'histoire commune, pas de volont commune, etc.
Au XXieme sicle il y a 2 guerres mondiales en Europe.
On est trs trs loin d'tre prt  se runir.

----------


## ManusDei

> Le prsident de l'Eurogroupe est Jean-Claude Juncker


Demande toi qui l'a dsign prsident de l'Eurogroupe...

----------


## Zirak

> C'est surtout que les flamewars et arguments totalement nuls que nous avons eu lors de diffrents fils (_que ce soit avec les 2 cits, mais avec toi ou MatthieuVergne sur d'autres sujets_) montrent qu'il n'est pas intressant de discuter avec des personnes qui ne manient que le dnigrement des arguments des autres et se justifient par des "sources" qui ne sont pas forcment des justifications, tout en tant absolument sres et certaines qu'elles dtiennent la Vrit, que ce soit scientifique ou politique... et qui posent des affirmations premptoires sur ce qui est _une bonne et vraie_ conclusion....


C'est vrai que c'est galement mieux de venir affirmer des choses en justifiant ses positions par des expriences personnelles qui ne prouvent rien du tout, et de dire "c'est comme a, parce que dans telle boite o j'ai travaill c'tait comme a", ou en prenant les gens pour des lapins de 6 semaines, sous prtextes que vous avez pass la cinquantaine, et que vous avez plus vcus que vos propres grands-pres...

Faut arrtez 5 mn de prendre les gens pour des idiots, que cela soit Gastiflex, ManusDei, ou mme r0d, ils sourcaient rgulirement leurs propos. Les seuls qui ne le faisaient pas ou beaucoup moins, c'est Fcharton (paix  son me), GPPro et toi. Et la plupart des moments du fil, se rsumait  Fcharton, qui prenait les autres de haut avec un ton limite condescendant  parler des bobos gauchistes et les rponses de GPPro qui se limitaient  le traiter de vieux rac de droite, c'est vrai que c'tait totalement diffrent niveau flamewars.  ::roll::  

Perso,  part une petite anicroche avec Fcharton  cause d'un propos mal compris, je n'ai jamais eu aucun soucis pour dialoguer avec n'importe lequel des "anciens", et le fait d'essayer de justifier son propos via diffrentes sources, n'a jamais drang personne.


Vous n'avez aucune logique... Soit chacun n'est l que pour donner son opinion et point barre, vous n'attendez aucune raction / discussion, et donc un message par personne suffit sur un sujet donn. Soit effectivement, on essai de savoir pourquoi l'autre a ce point de vue qui est diffrent du ntre, et sur quoi il s'est bas pour y arriver, et donc il faut bien sourcer un minimum et compiler les sources de chacun, pour essayer de faire voluer les DEUX points de vue en se basant sur les lments de l'autre dont on n'aurait pas eu connaissance.

Encore une fois, et la je ne m'adresse pas spcialement qu' toi, si vous venez sur un forum publique, et qui plus est, dans la section politique pour dire "moi je pense a, c'est moi qui a raison et il faut me croire sur parole", ouvrez un blog avec les commentaires dsactivs, vous gagnerez votre temps...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Demande toi qui l'a dsign prsident de l'Eurogroupe...


Est-ce que vous tes vraiment sre que de savoir comment il arriv l est pertinent ?
En plus je me suis plant, il tait prsident de l'Eurogroupe de 2005  2013 maintenant il est prsident de la commission.

D'aprs moi le "comment il est arriv l" est secondaire, le "pourquoi" il est l est certainement plus intressant.




> Le prsident de la Commission europenne est lu  la majorit par le Parlement europen, sur proposition du Conseil europen qui dsigne son candidat  la majorit qualifie. Si ce candidat nest pas lu, le Conseil europen en propose un nouveau dans un dlai dun mois, et selon la mme procdure (art. 17 TUE).


Source : http://www.vie-publique.fr/decouvert...uropeenne.html




> Le prsident de l'Eurogroupe est lu  la majorit des membres de l'Eurogroupe pour un mandat de deux ans et demi


Source : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pr%C3%...upe#Nomination

====
Pourquoi les membres du parlements europens et les membres de l'eurogroupe ont vot Juncker ?
Parce qu'ils sont tous incomptent et corrompu.

C'est un alcoolique qui grait un paradis fiscal, qu'est-ce qu'il fout l le type ?
Si l'UE voulait rellement fonctionner, elle nommerait pas des types comme a.

----------


## candide02

Et ben, a fait du bien ! Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul  penser que notre Europe, quelle belle ide, a t construite par des idalistes pour des mafieux et qu'elle est actuellement aux mains de ces mafieux, euh... je voulais dire lobbies  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> C'est vrai que c'est galement mieux de venir affirmer des choses en justifiant ses positions par des expriences personnelles qui ne prouvent rien du tout, et de dire "c'est comme a, parce que dans telle boite o j'ai travaill c'tait comme a"....
> 
> Soit chacun n'est l que pour donner son opinion et point barre
> ...
> on essai de savoir pourquoi l'autre a ce point de vue qui est diffrent du ntre,


Avant que vous n'interveniez, c'tait justement la manire de fonctionner de ces fils...  ::P: 

Ca te dit quelque chose "_changer des opinons_" ???


O as-tu vu que des opinions politiques taient "_justifies de manire absolue_" ???

Si a s'appelle _opinion_ c'est qu'il y a bien une diffrence avec _fait_ ou _vrit_...






> , vous n'attendez aucune raction / discussion,
> ..
> on essai de savoir pourquoi l'autre a ce point de vue qui est diffrent du ntre,


En quoi les 1000 et quelques pages de l'autre fil n'taient pas, avant vos interventions, des ractions/discussions ???

Justement parce que dans le domaine politique comme dans pleins d'autres, ce sont des _opinions_.... Les "faits", mme historiques, sont discutables _suivant les points de vue_.. De mme pour les "faits" scientifiques...






> et sur quoi il s'est bas pour y arriver, et donc il faut bien sourcer un minimum et compiler les sources de chacun, pour essayer de faire voluer les DEUX points de vue en se basant sur les lments de l'autre dont on n'aurait pas eu connaissance.
> ...
> Encore une fois, et la je ne m'adresse pas spcialement qu' toi, si vous venez sur un forum publique, et qui plus est, dans la section politique pour dire "moi je pense a, c'est moi qui a raison et il faut me croire sur parole", .


Encore une fois, si il y avait UNE vrit a se saurait.... C'est bien pour a que en particulier dans la section politique, mais dans d'autres aussi, a ne sert  rien de "sourcer" la plupart du temps.... 

Ca s'appelle des *OPINIONS*....

Ce forum tait justement un espace d'_changes d'opinions_, et, dans le respect et l'estime les uns des autres, de s'couter... Et d'valuer les arguments des uns et des autres, _sans se jeter  la figure des "sources".... mais des points de vue...._


C'est  peu prs orthogonal  votre vision d'un "dbat", a n'encourage donc pas les gens  participer, car la plupart du temps la politique c'est _des opinions bases sur une interprtation des faits_.. 




PS: et de plus, les approximations grammaticales et syntaxiques du langage des posts en font non seulement quelque chose de dur  lire, mais souvent de rbarbatif car prtant  confusion, avec de gros pavs o on a du mal  suivre le fil de ce qui voulait tre dit (_hein, Jipt   ?_)

----------


## Zirak

> Ce forum tait justement un espace d'changes d'opinions, et, *dans le respect et l'estime les uns des autres, de s'couter...* [/I]


Jerry Gol !

Srieux, le moindre change entre Fcharton et GPPro fait mentir ce que tu racontes...

----------


## ManusDei

> Avant que vous n'interveniez, c'tait justement la manire de fonctionner de ces fils...


Je plussoie. 
Je ne poste quasiment plus que des mini-post d'une ligne ou deux, avec un lien quand je cite un post avec vraiment du n'importe quoi.

----------


## Zirak

Plus srieusement :




> Ca s'appelle des *OPINIONS*....
> 
> Ce forum tait justement un espace d'_changes d'opinions_, et, dans le respect et l'estime les uns des autres, de s'couter... Et d'valuer les arguments des uns et des autres, _sans se jeter  la figure des "sources".... mais des points de vue...._


Tes opinions, elles sont bien bases sur quelque chose non ? 

Tu ne te rveilles pas un matin en te disant "ah ben tiens, sur tel sujet, je vais avoir cette opinion l". Tu construits ton opinion  partir de ce que tu vois / entends / lit / en discutant avec les autres, etc etc.

Ca te cot quoi de donner certaines sources  partir desquelles tu t'es bas pour te construire cette opinion ? Histoire qu'on sache par quel cheminement tu es arriv  cette opinion, ou peut-tre voir si l'on comprend bien la mme chose, et en discuter si ce n'est pas le cas ?

Echanger des opinions, cela ne veut rien dire, tu "donnes" ton opinion :

Souviron : "moi je pense a" 
Zirak : "Moi je pense plutt comme a"

Voil on a donn nos opinions, point barre. 

A partir du moment o tu commences  discuter de l'opinion de l'autre, car vous tes en dsaccord, a s'appelle dbattre, et je veux bien que tu me dises comment tu "values" les arguments des uns et des autres ? A partir de tes propres "opinions" sur ces arguments l ?  ::aie::  

Une fois que chaque intervenant a expos la sienne d'opinion, tu fais comment concrtement pour valuer les arguments des autres ? Tu fais un classement en fonction de tes affinits avec l'opinion en question, ou de celle que tu as avec la personne ? Comment tu fais pour savoir si le mec en face ne te raconte pas une grosse connerie ? 

En fait c'est a le problme aujourd'hui, c'est bien d'avoir une opinion, mais c'est comme les trous du cul, tout le monde en a une, et cela n'a aucun intrt d'en laisser se propager lorsque c'est clairement de la merde en bton que l'on peut dmonter avec des faits  l'appui. Ou alors aprs, faut pas s'tonner de la situation du pays. 

Vous tes les premiers  dire que politiquement et autres, les gens ne sont pas assez duqus et tout a, mais au final, c'est un peu votre faute aussi, si vous laissez les ides prconues et autres absurdits se propager sans jamais les corriger. 

Vous attendez quoi, que a soit le gouvernement qui duque / rveil politiquement les gens ?  ::ptdr:: 


Vous ne vous gnez pas pour dire que certains ont une rflexion au niveau des discussions de comptoir, mais au final, c'est exactement ce que vous faites alors en "changeant vos opinions", il ne vous manque que le verre de rouge, la seule diffrence, c'est que vous vous pensez "au-dessus" des autres, car approchant des 60 balais, vous pensez avoir tout vu / tout vcu et donc tout mieux savoir, bref de la bonne condescendance comme on l'aime...


Edit: perso, je vous l'ai dj dit plusieurs fois, je ne demande que a, quand je dis une connerie, qu'on me le fasse remarquer, en me disant pourquoi (et pas juste en me disant "je pense que tu as tord"), c'est pour cela que je viens sur ce forum politique, pour faire voluer mes propres opinions, que l'on me montre qu'il y a des points o j'ai tord, et qu'on m'explique pourquoi, pas juste pour couter des gens dire que c'tait mieux avant.

Quant  ton truc sur les lapins, je ne vois strictement pas le rapport ? C'est se voiler la face de demander du concret plutt que de prendre pour argent comptant toutes les conneries postes par des inconnus ?

Et pour finir sur le respect de l'autre, non, toujours pas, quand on commence  te parler de bien-pensance, de bisounours et autres, pour dnigrer ton opinion de "gauchiste", je n'appelle pas a du respect, ce n'est certes pas des noms d'oiseaux directement, mais encore une fois, la condescendance, ce n'est pas du respect.  :;):

----------


## souviron34

> Jerry Gol !
> 
> Srieux, le moindre change entre Fcharton et GPPro fait mentir ce que tu racontes...


C'est justement que tu n'as pas compris grand'chose  ce qui s'est dit...  ::D: 


Bien que _GPPro_ fasse souvent dans la technique de la terre brle ou l'apostrophe mono-phrasique, alors qu'au contraire Franois faisait plus dans le dveloppement, et malgr les appellations - quasi-srieuses mais pas que (_ il n'y a pas forcment besoin de smileys pour comprendre de l'humour, mme noir_..) - de bolchevique ou de reprsentant de l'UMP ou de la droite,  la teneur des changes ne trahissait pas un non-respect ou une non-estime... Mais simplement une reconnaissance objective des positions de chacun (_bien que la situation soit plus complexe pour Gilles, mais c'est la simplification dans un dbat qui veut a_ )


Vos attitudes me rappellent fortement cet article :

http://www.journaldemontreal.com/2016/12/04/les-lapins

----------


## souviron34

> Tes opinions, elles sont bien bases sur quelque chose non ?


Sur mes croyances, sur ma vie, mon ducation, les gens que j'ai ctoy dans le travail, dans mes voyages, dans mon village,  Auchan, ... sur ce que je vois et entend autour de moi.... 

Pas toi ??







> Tu ne te rveilles pas un matin en te disant "ah ben tiens, sur tel sujet, je vais avoir cette opinion l". Tu construits ton opinion  partir de ce que tu vois / entends / lit / en discutant avec les autres, etc etc.


Ben justement...  ::roll::   c'est en exposant ce que je pense et en lisant ce que les autres pensent, qu'on se FORGE une opinion...





> Ca te cot quoi de donner certaines sources  partir desquelles tu t'es bas pour te construire cette opinion ? Histoire qu'on sache par quel cheminement tu es arriv  cette opinion, ou peut-tre voir si l'on comprend bien la mme chose, et en discuter si ce n'est pas le cas ?


Parce que il n'y a pas de sources en particulier.... Tu me reproches de citer "_dans mon entreprise_" "_dans ma vie_", etc, mais c'est 99% de la manire dont nos opinions sont faites, non ???





> Echanger des opinions, cela ne veut rien dire, tu "donnes" ton opinion :
> 
> Souviron : "moi je pense a" 
> Zirak : "Moi je pense plutt comme a"
> 
> Voil on a donn nos opinions, point barre. 
> 
> A partir du moment o tu commences  discuter de l'opinion de l'autre, car vous tes en dsaccord, je veux bien que tu me dises comment tu "values" les arguments des uns et des autres ? A partir de tes propres "opinions" sur ces arguments l ?


Ben oui..  ::P:   Pourquoi aie   ::aie::   ??? 

Chacun de nous a des filtres :  familial, professionnel, idologique, de couple, d'ducation, de socit, etc...

Ca s'appelle "_l'esprit critique_" et des gens comme Voltaire, Rousseau, Diderot, et d'autres innombrables ont fait l'apologie....






> Une fois que chaque intervenant a expos la sienne d'opinion, tu fais comment concrtement pour valuer les arguments des autres ? Tu fais un classement en fonction de tes affinits avec l'opinion en question, ou de celle que tu as avec la personne ? Comment tu fais pour savoir si le mec en face ne te raconte pas une grosse connerie ?


Parce que ce sont des points de vue et non des FAITS.. Combien de fois faut-il le repter ???





> En fait c'est a le problme aujourd'hui, c'est bien d'avoir une opinion, mais c'est comme les trous du cul, tout le monde en a une, et cela n'a aucun intrt d'en laisser se propager lorsque c'est clairement de la merde en bton que l'on peut dmonter avec des faits  l'appui. Ou alors aprs, faut pas s'tonner de la situation du pays.


Voir la guerre en Syrie..

Tu peux avoir des faits, et diffrentes visions du mme fait...

Tu n'auras JAMAIS une "_explication unique. "vridique"_".

Pour te paraphraser, c'est a le problme aujourd'hui : vous cherchez une explication simple (simpliste ?)  des choses extrmement complexes - a me fait penser  la premire grande discussion avec _r0d_ sur la "nature humaine" - 






> Vous ne vous gnez pas pour dire que certains ont une rflexion au niveau des discussions de comptoir, mais au final, c'est exactement ce que vous faites alors en "changeant vos opinions", il ne vous manque que le verre de rouge, la seule diffrence, c'est que vous vous pensez "au-dessus" des autres, car approchant des 60 balais, vous pensez avoir tout vu / tout vcu et donc tout mieux savoir, bref de la bonne condescendance comme on l'aime...


Alors je me permet de rigoler bien fort, parce qu'avec les tranches d'ge qui dialoguaient, on allait en gros de 24  70 ans.... 

Et oui, la vie t'apprend des choses... *non sources*..._ voire totalement non conforme  ce qui est dit_, mme dans des bouquins,  l'cole, etc etc...  ce qui n'empche en rien d'changer avec des gens plus jeunes ou qui n'ont pas la mme vie... et de s'enrivhir de nouveaux points de vue, de moduler ou pondrer ses opinions...

Mais a signifie que en sens inverse il faut aussi admettre qu'une certaine exprience n'est pas  rejeter simplement du revers d'une main... et que beaucoup de choses de la vie, et des opinions et de la politique, ne sont pas avec une explication intangible et monolithique...





Dans notre socit "jeuniste" il faudrait que les jeunes aient raison et les vieux aient tort parce que les vieux se rfrent  leur exprience....  Mais combien de fois ont-ils raison par exemple dans notre domaine ??? Les "nouvelles technos" devaient liminer tous les problmes d'avant...  Ben... On se retrouve avec autant de systmes merdiques, de gros bugs, d'checs (_entre le Note 7 qu'il faut retirer partout de la plante,  les divers piratages de systmes rputs inviolables, les erreurs/mauvais algos de Facebook et autres, les surcots gigantesques, les checs monumentaux comme l'avion de chasse amricain, etc etc_,...)  . Tout a pour dire que a ne suffit pas, mais a n'est pas non plus  jeter  la poubelle... Et que c'est bien d'avoir des points de vue de jeunes, mais a n'est pas non plus la vrit...

Quand je vois les critiques que vous m'avez faites  propos du vido et du "manque de source" et le mpris associ au fait qu'on parlait de "notre exprience", je ne peux que hausser les paules devant une telle ignorance.. .et volont de la conserver... Comment crois-tu que la connaissance scientifique avance ???  

En bref et en conclusion, votre religion (car c'en est une) en des "sources" pour fonder une opinion est absurde.... 

Et c'est ce qui dgote un bon nombre de gens de participer  vos soi-disant "dbats"...





Quant au "_caf du commerce_", ben y'a pas vraiment de honte, hein ? Qui es-tu - ou, dans ce contexte, qui est tel ou tel penseur - pour te (se) penser au dessus de la population , qui, elle , serait ignare ??? C'est a de l'litisme  l'tat pur.... 







Vive le gros rouge ou le pastis du coin de comptoir !!

----------


## Zirak

> Parce que il n'y a pas de sources en particulier.... Tu me reproches de citer "_dans mon entreprise_" "_dans ma vie_", etc, mais c'est 99% de la manire dont nos opinions sont faites, non ???


Sauf que tu ne peux pas gnraliser  partir de ta seule exprience, encore une fois les faits, ca existe, y'a pleins de trucs que l'on peut mesurer / calculer ou autre, qui peuvent montrer que dans 95% des cas, la ralit des gens, ne correspond pas forcment  ce qui se passe dans ta boite ou dans ta vie. 

Quel intrt de rester sur ta propre opinion base sur tes expriences limites dans ce cas l ? Surtout si ton opinion, au final "fausse", te sert  voter pour telle ou telle personne, ce qui peut avoir une influence sur la vie de tous les autres habitants du pays ? 

L'exemple le plus basique, encore une fois, les fameux Hoax sur le RSA. Des gens vont entendre a, croire que c'est vrai, ils vont baser leur opinion la dessus, et aller voter pour le 1er mec qui propose de virer le RSA, ce qui va pourrir la vie des milliers de personnes, alors qu'on sait trs bien que c'est compltement faux.

Dans ce genre de cas, je ne vois pas comment tu peux te contenter "d'changer des opinions" et ne pas sourcer un minimum ton discours pour montrer  l'autre qu'il se trompe ? 






> Voir la guerre en Syrie..
> 
> Tu peux avoir des faits, et diffrentes visions du mme fait...
> 
> Tu n'auras JAMAIS une "_explication unique. "vridique"_".
> 
> Pour te paraphraser, c'est a le problme aujourd'hui : vous cherchez une explication simple (simpliste ?)  des choses extrmement complexes - a me fait penser  la premire grande discussion avec _r0d_ sur la "nature humaine" -


Non, c'est la que tu te mprends, et encore plus sur des sujets complexes comme cela, dont effectivement on n'aura jamais le fin mot de l'histoire. 

Encore une fois, quand on te demande des sources, on ne demande pas une explication simple et rationnelle, on cherche  comprendre comment la personne a pu arriver  cette rflexion.

Si on reste sur le cas de la Syrie, personne ne demande une source avec une explication simple disant qu'il y a la guerre car je ne sais quoi.

Par contre, si on vient me dire, qu'il se passe ceci ou cela,  cause de... Bah oui, j'aimerais bien savoir d'o sa sort ! Ah ce niveau l, ce n'est plus de l'opinion, ce sont bien des faits, et ils ne sortent pas du chapeau de mon interlocuteur.

D'ailleurs, j'apporte  ton attention le fait, qu'avant que ne dbarque deuche et compagnie, avec leur lot "d'opinion" dtenant la vrit, j'tais trs loin de systmatiquement demander des sources hein...






> Alors je me permet de rigoler bien fort, parce qu'avec les tranches d'ge qui dialoguaient, on allait en gros de 24  70 ans.... 
> 
> Et oui, la vie t'apprend des choses... *non sources*..._ voire totalement non conforme  ce qui est dit_, mme dans des bouquins,  l'cole, etc etc...  ce qui n'empche en rien d'changer avec des gens plus jeunes ou qui n'ont pas la mme vie... et de s'enrivhir de nouveaux points de vue, de moduler ou pondrer ses opinions...
> 
> Mais a signifie que en sens inverse il faut aussi admettre qu'une certaine exprience n'est pas  rejeter simplement du revers d'une main... et que beaucoup de choses de la vie, et des opinions et de la politique, ne sont pas avec une explication intangible et monolithique...
> 
> Dans notre socit "jeuniste" il faudrait que les jeunes aient raison et les vieux aient tort parce que les vieux se rfrent  leur exprience....  Mais combien de fois ont-ils raison par exemple dans notre domaine ??? Les "nouvelles technos" devaient liminer tous les problmes d'avant...  Ben... On se retrouve avec autant de systmes merdiques, de gros bugs, d'checs (_entre le Note 7 qu'il faut retirer partout de la plante,  les divers piratages de systmes rputs inviolables, les erreurs/mauvais algos de Facebook et autres, les surcots gigantesques, les checs monumentaux comme l'avion de chasse amricain, etc etc_,...)  . Tout a pour dire que a ne suffit pas, mais a n'est pas non plus  jeter  la poubelle... Et que c'est bien d'avoir des points de vue de jeunes, mais a n'est pas non plus la vrit...


Bah rigoles bien, tu le peux, sauf que tu es  ct la aussi.

Je n'oppose pas jeune et vieux.

Je dis que vous (et encore, toi un peu moins que Fcharton), en tant que "plus vieux" vous aviez tendance  un peu prendre les autres pour des merdeux. Ce n'est pas une question de raison ou tord, mais de faon de traiter les gens / de leur parler, surtout si, comme tu le dis, on ne fait qu'changer des opinions, il ne devrait donc y avoir aucun jugement de valeur. 






> Quant au "_caf du commerce_", ben y'a pas vraiment de honte, hein ? Qui es-tu - ou, dans ce contexte, qui est tel ou tel penseur - pour te (se) penser au dessus de la population , qui, elle , serait ignare ??? C'est a de l'litisme  l'tat pur....


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit la non plus... Merci de ne pas retourner les reproches que je vous fait,  mon encontre, c'est bien la meilleur celle-l...

----------


## Beanux

Je vais aller dans le sens de Zirak, sur le fond, (je ne connais pas les anciens, et je suis ne suis pas assez impliqu pour vraiment en savoir plus).

L'opinion, c'est un jugement, un avis de quelque chose (une situation, une personne etc. Un objet dfinissable).
Donc en soit, l'opinion, n'est pas rellement possible  sourcer. Nanmoins, c'est d'une part le quelque chose qui est  dfinir, et d'autre part les valeurs qui font le jugement.

Je vais prendre un exemple  la con pour illustrer.




> Moi: J'aime bien Nike, les chaussures sont solide et pas trop chre.
> Bob: Oui mais ils font (faisaient) travailler des enfant dans une usine.
> Moi: Oui, mais c'est bien, leur famille est pauvre, et a leur permet d'avoir de l'argent pour subvenir  leur besoin.
> Bob: ils sont pays une misre et remplac si ils sont pas content.
> Moi: abenzutalaure


Les faits donns bob permettent de modifier la perception que j'ai de la situation.
L'opinion est bas sur l'exprience du monde que l'on a. Des faits supplmentaire vont modifier l'objet que l'on est en train de juger, et en modifier la perception que l'on a.
Les valeurs (dans l'exemple), ce sont que des chaussures solide et pas chre c'est bien, mais du point de vu du consommateur. Un commercial aurait exprim l'inverse. Le fait de savoir que c'est un commercial de Nike permet de comprendre ses valeurs et son jugement.

Une autre bonne illustration de sourcer les discours, la guerre en Irak avec les armes de destruction massives.


Tout a juste pour dire que sourcer, a permet  l'autre de comprendre la conception du monde que tu as, tes valeurs, et de les confronter aux siennes. a ne le fera peut-tre pas changer d'avis, mais au moins il pourra te comprendre.

----------


## ManusDei

> Tout a juste pour dire que sourcer, a permet  l'autre de comprendre la conception du monde que tu as, tes valeurs, et de les confronter aux siennes. a ne le fera peut-tre pas changer d'avis, mais au moins il pourra te comprendre.


Bof, en ce moment j'ai plus l'impression que la source ne sert qu' conforter un avis dj fig.
Franchement il n'y a aucune coute, le seul but est devenu de balancer des sources  tout va pour crabouiller l'adversaire, en invalidant les avis parce que complot des merdias et de la classe qui nous dirige dans l'ombre.

----------


## Beanux

> Bof, en ce moment j'ai plus l'impression que la source ne sert qu' conforter un avis dj fig.
> Franchement il n'y a aucune coute, le seul but est devenu de balancer des sources  tout va pour crabouiller l'adversaire, en invalidant les avis parce que complot des merdias et de la classe qui nous dirige dans l'ombre.


a c'est "autre chose". ce message se cantonne au forum, et aux changes via internet a l'crit.
Les discours politiques, sont essentiellement des discours de communication/simplification. Le citoyen lambda va regarder TPMP, et ignorer les longs pavs cit et argument d'un mdia lambda. Donc dmagogie me voici ....

Je t'invite a regarder cette chaine youtube 'Langues de bois' de 'Le Stagirite'. Il fait des dcryptage du discours politique.

, un dcryptage de la "pdagogie".

Edit, il y a pas moyen de mettre la video en lien comme [ URL="vido youtube"]texte[/URL]

----------


## candide02

Bonsoir,
vos discussions philosophiques intressent-t-elles les autres membres de ce forum ?   ::mrgreen:: 
Si vous jugez que oui continuez, sinon utilisez l'option MP  ::zoubi:: 
merci et bonne anne 2017
JP

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Redressement fiscal d'Apple en Europe : le dlai de recouvrement est pass de prs d'un mois, * 
*mais Bruxelles se montre optimiste * 

Fin aot, Apple a t somm par la Commission europenne de verser une somme substantielle  lIrlande pour avantages fiscaux illgaux. Daprs Margrethe Vestager, commissaire charge de la politique de concurrence, les avantages fiscaux accords  Apple ont permis  la socit de payer beaucoup moins d'impts que les autres socits pendant de nombreuses annes. Ce traitement slectif aurait permis  Apple de se voir appliquer un taux d'imposition effectif de 1 % sur ses bnfices europens en 2003 ; lequel taux aurait diminu jusqu' 0,005 % en 2014, daprs Margrethe Vestager. Apple a donc t condamn  verser 13 milliards deuros plus les intrts  lIrlande en guise de redressement fiscal.

Pendant ce temps, plusieurs pays en Europe ont cherch  valuer la part qui leur revient dans ces 13 milliards de recouvrement d'impts d'Apple. La Commission europenne avait en effet prcis que lIrlande nest pas le seul pays concern par ce remboursement. Apple aurait pu chapper aux impts dans certains pays en expatriant la majorit de ses revenus en Irlande. Les pays de lUE qui estiment avoir t lss par ce fait ont donc t habilits  utiliser les donnes et mthodes de la Commission pour dterminer combien Apple aurait d leur payer en impts supplmentaires. Un montant qui pouvait tre ensuite dduit de la somme qu'Apple doit verser  Dublin.

En dcembre, par l'intermdiaire de son ministre des Finances, le gouvernement irlandais a fait un communiqu dans lequel il conteste la dcision relative au redressement fiscal de 13 milliards de dollars dApple. 

En visite  Dublin, la Commissaire europenne  la concurrence, Margrethe Vestager, a not des progrs de la part du gouvernement irlandais qui est cens rcuprer les sommes en jeu pour les placer sur un compte bloqu en attendant le rsultat des appels du pays et du groupe amricain contre la dcision europenne. 

Mme si la date butoir du 3 janvier na pas t respecte, elle a dclar lors dune confrence de presse que ce n'tait pas la chose la plus importante :  cest un paiement compliqu  raliser parce que la somme est importante. Donc, bien sr, il faut trouver le bon moyen. La solution du compte bloqu adopte pour des versements de 25  30 millions deuros ne sapplique pas dans ce cas. Jai conscience de cette difficult, qui explique que le paiement nait pu se faire dans les temps .  Il revient aux Irlandais de faire les calculs finals parce qu'ils ont tous les chiffres dans le dtail .

La Commissaire en a galement profit pour calmer le jeu en expliquant que, dans ce genre d'affaires, c'taient les aides illgales qui taient vises et non pas les accords fiscaux.  Les accords fiscaux en tant que tels sont parfaitement lgaux [...] Nous voulons simplement tre srs qu'ils ne sont pas appliqus  des profits qui n'ont aucun rapport avec la ralit conomique , a-t-elle expliqu devant une commission parlementaire  Dublin.

Elle a galement prcis que la Commission europenne se gardait bien d'interfrer dans les dcisions que peuvent prendre les pays pour ce qui est de leur politique fiscale. Les membres de l'Union europenne ont le droit  de mettre en place leurs propres systmes fiscaux ,  partir du moment o il n'y a pas de  traitement particulier pour certaines entreprises .

Un porte-parole du ministre des Finances a dclar :  nous continuons  faire des progrs sur le recouvrement de la dette dApple avec la pleine coopration de l'entreprise et la Commission europenne .  La commission est satisfaite des progrs que nous faisons. Nous nous sommes engags  respecter sa dcision et nous avons l'intention de le faire .

De son ct, par le biais de son PDG Tim Cook, Apple annonc que ds le 5 fvrier, ses activits commerciales qui taient installes au Luxembourg seront transfres en Irlande qui abrite son sige social europen. Cela comprend les actifs raliss par liTunes Store, Apple Musique, l'App Store, et l'iBook Store.  Apple opre en Irlande depuis 1980 et y emploie maintenant prs de 6000 personnes. Alors que nous continuons d'tendre nos activits  Cork, nous y transfrerons nos activits iTunes et nous appuierons les magasins de contenu de plus de 100 pays depuis notre campus de Hollyhill .

La migration financire vers Cork (Irlande) a dmarr ds septembre. Le groupe amricain y a dj transfr 9 milliards de dollars (8,4 milliards d'euros) dactifs raliss par iTunes et a galement dplac lensemble des contrats de dveloppement du Luxembourg  Apple Distribution International, lune de ses deux filiales irlandaises.

Source : RTE, Irish Times

----------


## Coriolan

*Apple estime que la Commission europenne a commis des erreurs fondamentales*
*Et refuse de payer les 13 milliards d'euros demands par la commission*

Lanne dernire, la Commission europenne a exig quApple paie la modique somme de 13 milliards deuros dans le cadre dun redressement fiscal en faveur du fisc irlandais. Daprs Margrethe Vestager, commissaire charge de la politique de concurrence, les avantages fiscaux accords  Apple ont permis  la socit de payer beaucoup moins d'impts que les autres socits pendant de nombreuses annes. Ce traitement slectif aurait permis  Apple de se voir appliquer un taux d'imposition effectif de 1 % sur ses bnfices europens en 2003. Ce mme taux aurait diminu jusqu' 0,005 % en 2014.

Apple a remis en cause cette dcision et a promis de faire appel aprs que Tim Cook a qualifi le verdict comme tant exasprant. Le gouvernement irlandais de son ct a publi un communiqu dans lequel il conteste la dcision, mais la Commission europenne ne compte pas baisser les armes envers les firmes du numrique qui continuent dexploiter les chappatoires fiscales pour payer moins dimpts.

Apple estime que la Commission europenne a mal interprt la loi irlandaise. Pour dfendre sa position, la firme a soumis dans ce recours introduit le 19 fvrier, 14 arguments en dfense de Apple Sales International et Apple Operations Europe, les deux filiales de la multinationale bases en Irlande. Apple estime que la commission a eu tort lorsquelle a conclu quApple a sign des arrangements avec Dublin pour bnficier dun taux dimposition favorable pendant une dcennie, enfreignant au passage les rgles en matire d'aide d'tat. Les avocats de la firme pointent du doigt plusieurs erreurs  fondamentales , factuelles et dinterprtation de la Commission europenne.

La firme de Cupertino a inform quelle cherche une annulation complte ou partielle du verdict. Le fait que lentreprise a propos deux possibilits indique quelle estime que le verdict ne sera probablement pas annul compltement. Apple veut galement que la commission paie pour ses frais juridiques dans laffaire.

Largument le plus lisible dApple est que la commission a fait des erreurs fondamentales lorsquelle a valu laccord de la firme avec le gouvernement irlandais.  travers cet accord, ses deux filiales en Irlande bnficient dun taux dimposition faible, mais lgal. Apple a caractris cet accord comme tant parfaitement acceptable.  La Commission a prsum que toutes les activits gnratrices de revenus critiques pour les acteurs sont attribuables  des filiales irlandaises sans faire une valuation approprie aux preuves, incluant un ensemble dattestations dexperts montrant que les profits nont pas t gnrs par des activits en Irlande.  Apple a inform que ses filiales irlandaises avaient pour mission deffectuer des fonctions routinires et ntaient pas impliques dans le dveloppement et la commercialisation des produits phares dApple qui gnrent ses profits.

La firme de Cupertino na pas manqu de critiquer la Commission en suggrant quelle aurait dpass sa comptence et  viol la scurit juridique en ordonnant la rcupration sur le fondement dune interprtation imprvisible de la rglementation en matire daides dtat  ; Bruxelles naurait pas non plus  examin tous les lments de preuve pertinents, en violation de son obligation de diligence, na pas motiv la dcision attaque  suffisance de droit et a dpass sa comptence au titre de larticle _107 TFUE_ en essayant de modifier le rgime irlandais de limpt sur les socits .

Ce recours dApple vient quelques semaines aprs que la Commissaire europenne  la concurrence a excus la firme de Cupertino dbut fvrier pour ne pas avoir pay la somme exige. Lentreprise devait en effet sacquitter de la somme en janvier. Toutefois, Margrethe Vestager sest montre optimiste.  Cest un paiement compliqu  raliser parce que la somme est importante. Donc, bien sr, il faut trouver le bon moyen. La solution du compte bloqu adopte pour des versements de 25  30 millions deuros ne sapplique pas dans ce cas. Jai conscience de cette difficult, qui explique que le paiement nait pu se faire dans les temps . Le processus dappel pourrait staler sur des annes avec la premire audience qui aura lieu dans quelques mois.

Source : Eur-Lex

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la position d'Apple qui dfie la Commission europenne ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Redressement fiscal d'Apple en Europe : le dlai de recouvrement est pass de prs d'un mois, mais Bruxelles se montre optimiste

----------


## Traroth2

Refuser de payer, il faudra que j'essaie de faire a, si je me chope une amende...

----------


## AoCannaille

Il y a une place spciale en enfer pour tous les gens qui participent  cette mascarade du cot d'Apple... Avocats, Managers, lobbyistes...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Mme pour 1 centime d'Euro, Apple aurait refus de pay. C'est dans la mentalit (et mme dans les gnes) de ces socits multinationales.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Que pensez-vous de la position d'Apple qui dfie la Commission europenne ?


Apple dispose d'un service juridique puissant, la socit a raison de s'en servir...




> Les avocats de la firme pointent du doigt plusieurs erreurs  fondamentales , factuelles et dinterprtation de la Commission europenne.


Les avocats sont les seuls personnes au monde capable de lire et de comprendre les "termes et conditions"...

L'histoire est loin d'tre fini.
On se concentre uniquement sur Apple, mais a ne doit pas tre la seule multinationales qui fait en sorte de ne pas payer dimpt dans l'UE.

La logique capitaliste d'aujourd'hui nous dit que les entreprises les plus riches ont suffisamment d'argent pour ne pas payer d'impt ^^
Apple n'a peur d'aucun gouvernement.

Fun Number; Apple Has Twice As Much Cash As The US Government

----------


## cjnatali

Cette socit a des milliards de dollars de rserve (174 milliards en 2015 - information  vrifier) dans des paradis fiscaux. Elle est dans les premires socits qui ont mis en oeuvre une optimisation fiscale drastique pour chapper  leur devoir de contribution au bien commun. Cette disposition de la commission Europenne a le mrite de mettre en vidence le caractre voyou d'Apple, mme s'il procde d'une certaine lgalit. Indignons-nous et faisons le savoir : le point faible d'Apple est son image de marque, contribuons  la ternir jusqu' ce que le fait d'acheter Apple soit honteux.
Par ailleurs l'Irlande devrait, tant donn les aides qu'elle reoit de l'Europe, en tant que pays membre, tre plus "thique" dans ses accords "fiscaux" avec des multinationales dont les pratiques vont  l'encontre du bien commun.

----------


## Ryu2000

> le point faible d'Apple est son image de marque, contribuons  la ternir jusqu' ce que le fait d'acheter Apple soit honteux.


En fait son image c'est son point fort, si les gens achtent Apple ce n'est pas pour le prix, pas pour la puissance, pas pour les fonctionnalits, pas pour la dure de vie, pas pour la personnalisation, pas pour la libert. (le seul argument qui vient quand tu confrontes un Apple User c'est la simplicit d'utilisation, perso j'ai dj test des macs et j'ai eu beaucoup de mal...)

Les types sont prt  mettre 1000 dans un smartphone...
Donc  partir de l tu sais qu'il est impossible de les raisonner.

Apple considre rapporter suffisamment d'argent aux tats puisqu'il y a une TVA.
20% de TVA a fait : 
1,2x = 1000
x = 833
Soit 167 de taxe pour chaque iPhone  1000.

C'est a la logique des gros capitalistes.

----------


## byrautor

[ La logique capitaliste d'aujourd'hui nous dit que les entreprises les plus riches ont suffisamment d'argent pour ne pas payer d'impt ^^
 Apple n'a peur d'aucun gouvernement ] Citation  ::D: 
*Bien d'accord*

----------


## Escapetiger

> (...)
> Apple considre rapporter suffisamment d'argent aux tats puisqu'il y a une *TVA*.
> 20% de TVA a fait : 
> 1,2x = 1000
> x = 833
> Soit 167 de taxe pour chaque iPhone  1000.
> 
> C'est a la logique des gros capitalistes.


Pour rappel, les techniques "optimises"  ::weird::  en vigueur ...

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandwich_hollandais

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_irlandais

----------


## quarkup31

Parallle: la justice US condamne BNP pour ne pas avoir respecter l'embargo sur l'Iran dcid unilatralement et a mena cette banque de ne plus pouvoir travailler aux US et plus gnralement de lui interdire toute transaction en dollar. Rsultat BNP a transig  coup de quelques milliards.
L'UE ne pourrai-elle pas utiliser des moyens identiques en menaant d'interdire tous les produits Apple sur son territoire pour non respect des rgles europennes. Si on laisse faire,  le droit commercial l'emportera sur le droit tabli par les tats (risque TAFTA...)

----------


## BenoitM

Encore faut-il voir si Apple a enfreins des rgles (surtout ici c'est plus l'Irlande qui a enfreins les rgles que Apple)

(Roh et cette vilaine UE qui veut empcher l'Irlande de dcider ses propre rgles fiscale...)

----------


## Ryu2000

L on retrouve la vraie marque d'Apple :
iPhone 8 : 64 Go de stockage, pas moins
_De quoi faire digrer plus facilement le prix de ses smartphones ? Cela se discute. D'autant que le futur iPhone est attendu  un prix trs lev : plus de 1.000 dollars, du fait notamment de son cran OLED._

Apple ne veut pas proposer d'entre de gamme, a salirait l'image de la boite en quelque sorte.
Pour que la marque reste litiste il faut aller au dessus des 1000 pour un smartphone.

Une personne normale met 200 dans un smartphone, un Apple addict est prt  mettre 1200.  ::ptdr:: 

Edit : Je me suis plant il existe des iPhones plus conomique :
_Pour ne pas dissuader les consommateurs, Apple prvoirait de faire voluer sa gamme de smartphones en proposant trois formats diffrents, le plus coteux tant l'iPhone 8 de 5,8 pouces. Le 4.7 pouces serait lui un iPhone 7S et la version 5.5 pouces l'iPhone 7S Plus. Ceux-ci seraient plus "conomiques" pour faire face  la concurrence._

----------


## candide02

Que pensez-vous de la position d'Apple qui dfie la Commission europenne ?


Je prconise un boycott de tous produits Apple jusqu ce que ces messieurs acceptent enfin de payer .
10% de baisse de leur vente les feraient rflchir...
En plus on peut faire la mme chose en dpensant moins avec un PC sous W10 ou sous Linux, quant aux autres  produits Apple ce sont souvent des mauvaises copies de produits dj existants

----------


## Mingolito

D'autant que je ne voie pas trop l'utilit de prendre Apple vu qu'on  la mme chose en moins cher avec Android, moi a fait longtemps que je fais le boycott, depuis l'Apple II j'ai pas achet un seul produit Apple  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je prconise un boycott de tous produits Apple jusqu ce que ces messieurs acceptent enfin de payer .


Ouais mais ceux qui sont fans d'Apple ne boycotteront jamais... (et de toute faon la plupart des gens ne savent pas qu'Apple ne paie quasiment pas d'impt  cause de l'Irlande)
Ceux qui sont prt  boycotter Apple sont ceux qui ne consomment jamais de produits Apple, donc a ne change rien.

Les autres grosses multinationales doivent avoir le mme genre de deal, il y a plusieurs paradis fiscaux au seins de l'UE et il y a plusieurs mthodes pour ne pas payer d'impts.
L'UE voudrait faire un exemple pour pouvoir dire "Regardez on lutte contre l'vasion fiscale !" mais ce n'est mme pas dit qu'elle arrive  faire payer des impts normaux  Apple...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Pas sur, le problme devient tellement criant que a risque au contraire de se gnraliser. Comme dans le mme temps on observe une remonte des protectionnismes un peu partout dans le monde, les notions de "libre change" risquent de prendre du plomb dans l'aile. Et l'Europe, malgr sa lourdeur congnitale, risque tt ou tard de suivre le mouvement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> les notions de "libre change" risquent de prendre du plomb dans l'aile. Et l'Europe, malgr sa lourdeur congnitale, risque tt ou tard de suivre le mouvement.


Mais arrtez d'avoir de l'espoir, d'tre optimiste, de croire que des bonnes choses arriveront...

Peut tre que les pays Europens fuiront le libre change, mais par contre l'Union Europenne ne le fera pas. (les nations quitteront l'UE, mais l'UE ne mettra jamais fin au libre change).
La libre circulation des biens et des personnes c'est devenu hyper importante dans le logiciel de l'UE, jamais elle ne le remettra en question.
L'UE d'aujourd'hui est intrinsquement contre le protectionnisme. C'est lextrme oppos, l'UE c'est : pas de douane / pas de prfrence nationale.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Le fait de croire que le monde volue n'est pas de l'optimisme, mais du ralisme confirm par l'observation. Il fut un temps, pas si loign o les Europens voyaient l'Europe comme un champs de bataille permanent. Et bien, non, les pessimistes s'taient tromps. 

Les objectifs de l'Europe n'ont pas tous t raliss ... bien ... et alors. Combien de temps a-t-il fallu  la Gaule pour devenir la France ? Qui aurait pari qu'un jour le royaume des Francs deviendrait une des puissance dominantes du monde ? A ct, l'Europe reste un nouveau n vagissant et ne matrisant pas encore la parole. Et alors ? a prouve quoi ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le fait de croire que le monde volue n'est pas de l'optimisme, mais du ralisme confirm par l'observation.


Que le monde volue a je veux bien.
Mais que l'UE laisse les nations qui en sont membre avoir une politique protectionniste, ce serait faire aller l'UE dans le bon sens et c'est impossible.




> Il fut un temps, pas si loign o les Europens voyaient l'Europe comme un champs de bataille permanent.


a peut revenir.
Premirement : Absolument rien nous dit que nous ferons tous partie de la mme quipe lors de la prochaine guerre.
Deuximement : Il peut y avoir une guerre civil au sein de l'UE, la politique de l'UE est depuis longtemps d'accepter un maximum de migrants en ne faisant strictement rien pour les intgrer, il est possible que a finisse mal pour tout le monde, nous seront tous des victimes autant les europens que les migrants.
Troisimement : En quoi c'est mieux qu'il n'y ait pas de guerre en Europe ?  la place on va faire chier le monde entier... On dirait que la logique de l'occident c'est "si ce ne ce passe pas chez nous c'est pas grave".




> Les objectifs de l'Europe n'ont pas tous t raliss


Un sous continent a n'a pas d'objectif...
On ne peut pas comparer la France  l'UE, vu que a n'a strictement aucun rapport.
L'UE ne sera jamais une nation.
Le sentiment Union Europen n'existera jamais. 
Est-ce que vous vous sentez proche des gens d'Estonie, des Lettonie, de Lituanie, de Roumanie, de Bulgarie, de Croatie ?

Parce que moi je ne me sens dj pas proche des Allemands et des Anglais alors ce n'est pas pour me sentir frre avec l'ensemble des Bulgares et des Roumains...

Une nation a se forme avec les guerres et les alliances, l'UE a n'est pas a.
L'UE devrait tre un truc beaucoup plus lger, l c'est une usine  gaz, beaucoup trop lourde, des chefs de projet veulent continuer le projet alors qu'il ne sera jamais efficace.
Il faut recommencer from scratch, sans UE nous nous en sortirons tous mieux.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...On ne peut pas comparer la France  l'UE, vu que a n'a strictement aucun rapport...


Mais si, il fut un temps ou la France c'tait quasiment rien que quelques territoires entre Paris et Orlans. Avec plusieurs langues : Langue d'Oc au sud, Langue d'Ol au nord, Breton, Normand, etc... Et le roi de France se trouvait face  de puissants Duchs ou Comts qui se foutaient compltement de ce que dsirait le Roi de France. Pour arriver de tout ce bordel  la France, il a fallu des sicles. Encore une fois, l'Europe en est encore au tout dbut.

Pareil avec les USA, il a fallu un "certain temps" avant que a soit stabilis, a ne s'est pas fait tout seul d'un coup de baguette magique. Et quand l'URSS a tent de faire a par la force, a a effectivement fini par se disloquer. C'est bien pour a (et connaissant les leons du pass) que l'Europe ne peut se construire que pas  pas. L'erreur principale est que certains ont voulus tout tout de suite. Maintenant, il s'agit de reprendre la main pour faire les choses dans l'ordre et tranquillement.

----------


## BenoitM

Je dois tre surement plus proche d'un bulgare que de toi  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> il fut un temps ou la France c'tait quasiment rien


C'est une des raisons qui fait que la France et l'UE n'ont aucun rapport...
On a mme pas eu l'occasion de se battre pour rester Franais ou mourir et laisser le pays se fondre dans l'UE. (c'est a les histoires des nations : des batailles et des alliances, avec l'UE il y a ni l'un ni l'autre)
La Culture UE n'existera jamais.
On ne peut pas prendre des nations aussi diffrentes, les bloquer ensemble, puis donner le pouvoir aux lobbys...

On ne peut pas comparer des nations comme la France ou les USA avec l'UE.
Les USA ont une histoire, c'est bas sur un gnocide, le pays est protestant et a c'est fait petit  petit.
Mais il a t parfois question que des tats fassent scession.
Les USA c'est 1 histoire, 1 langue, 1 culture, 1 nation.

L'UE ce n'est pas sens tre aussi puissant qu'une nation, l'UE a beaucoup trop de pouvoir sur les nations qui y sont soumise.

Du coup j'ai envie moi aussi d'tre optimiste et de me dire que l'UE va tre dtruire, parce que les peuples vont se rveiller et se battre pour survivre.
On va pas continuer de se laisser craser comme a, on doit se bouger si on ne veut pas tous finir comme les Grecs.
Mais j'ai bon espoir, le Royaume Uni est en voie de quitter l'UE il suffira pas de grand chose aprs a pour en finir avec l'UE.

L'UE nous affaiblit (sauf pour l'Allemagne qui semble tre le seul pays qui en profite).

Il arrive  un moment o il faut arrter de s'acharner et laisser tomber.
Parce que l c'est un projet vou  l'chec et vous tes prt  tous nous ruiner parce que vous imaginez que ce projet puisse un jour fonctionner par miracle.
Mais non l'UE ne fonctionnera jamais.

Quitter l'UE, crer une nouvelle monnaie sera extrmement difficile pendant plusieurs annes, mais il y a une lumire au bout du tunnel.
Alors qu'il y a 0 espoir en restant dans l'UE.

----------


## ManusDei

> La Culture UE n'existera jamais.


Et aprs tu viens nous casser les pieds avec l'UE qui va dtruire notre culture et tout uniformiser ?
Ah ben bravo.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et aprs tu viens nous casser les pieds avec l'UE qui va dtruire notre culture et tout uniformiser ?


a uniformise les lois, mais pas la culture.
Alors que c'est trs rare de trouver une loi qui soit bonne pour 28 nations aussi diffrentes...

Est-ce que vous connaissez les grands peintres Bulgare ? Les films classiques du cinma Estoniens ? La littrature Croate ? Les noms des joueurs de l'quipe de Foot de Slovnie ?
Et ben peut tre, mais c'est pas le cas de tous les union europens.

Faire fusionner un pays avec un autre a met plusieurs sicles, on peut pas d'un coup prendre 28 peuples et les forcer  faire partie du mme bloque...

L'uniformisation c'est nul, moi je veux me retrouver dpays quand je passe une frontire.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Les USA c'est 1 histoire, 1 langue, 1 culture, 1 nation...


a t'arrive de lire des livres d'histoire ? Les USA, c'est *DEVENU* 1 histoire, 1 langue, 1 culture, 1 nation ... et encore, sur le papier, il faudrait y regarder de plus prs. Mais  l'origine :
C'tait les langues indiennes, le franais, l'anglais, l'allemand, l'espagnol, le chinois,  et de nombreuses langues africaines ...C'tait la culture des indiens d'Amrique, africaine et europenne ... tient, c'est marrant, c'est cette dernire qui est devenu dominante et  fini par unifier les USA, celle-l mme qui serait incapable de souder l'EuropeDe plus, a a bien failli faire deux nations lors de la guerre de scession.etc...

Et justement, la France avant sa cration effective, c'tait
Plusieurs histoires trs diffrentesPlusieurs languesPlusieurs culturesEt mme plusieurs religionsLa notion mme de nation franaise n'est apparue qu' la rvolution

Et mme aujourd'hui, la France est toujours multilingue, multiculturelle, multicultuelle ... et a fait mme en grande partie sa richesse

Je ne vois toujours absolument aucune diffrence entre la France  ses dbuts, les USA lors de la colonisation de l'Amrique par les Europens et l'Europe dans son tat actuel. Idem pour l'Afrique, d'ailleurs, mme si c'est encore moins vident. Rome ne s'est pas construit en 1 jour, et l'Europe non plus, c'est bien normal.

----------


## ManusDei

Et encore, c'est pas une nation unie, suffit de voir les article sur le CalExit (possible scession de la Californie).
Le sujet a t discut bien plus srieusement qu'on a pu discuter de la scession de la Corse par exemple, alors qu'il s'agit d'une le, qu'il y a eu des morts, etc....

La France est devenue un pays avec une langue le jour o Jules Ferry a dcid de tuer les langues rgionales, en imposant le franais  l'cole et en contrlant les profs.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Est-ce que vous connaissez les grands peintres Bulgare ? Les films classiques du cinma Estoniens ? La littrature Croate ? Les noms des joueurs de l'quipe de Foot de Slovnie ?
> Et ben peut tre, mais c'est pas le cas de tous les union europens...


a prouve rien, je ne connais pas mme pas les noms des joueurs de foot de Nantes, par contre, je connais les noms de compositeurs Russes, Allemands, Italien etc... Je connais les noms de chanteurs lyriques Franais, Espagnols, Italiens, Russes, Ukrainiens, Allemands, Amricains. Tout ce que a prouve, c'est que dans les domaines qui m'intressent, je ne m'arrte ni  la nationalit,  ni  la langue, ni  la couleur et pas d'avantage  la religion ... 

Pour moi, Franais, Europens ou Chinois, ce sont justes des non-critres pour les artistes qui m'intressent. Pour les chanteurs, le critre c'est la voix, pour les compositeurs, c'est leur musique, pour les peintres, c'est leurs toiles, etc... d'ailleurs, l'art est trans-culturel par dfinition, et c'est pareil pour le sport et bien d'autres choses.

Cela tant dit, je suis beaucoup plus proche de la musique Roumaine ou Russe (pour n'en citer que deux) que de certaines musiques Franaises.

----------


## TallyHo

> C'tait la culture des indiens d'Amrique, africaine et europenne ... tient, c'est marrant, c'est cette dernire qui est devenu dominante et  fini par unifier les USA, celle-l mme qui serait incapable de souder l'Europe


Tu es quand mme au courant que cette culture ne s'est pas impose d'elle-mme ? Et que certains peuples n'ont pas trop eu droit  la parole, plutt au coup de fusil ou de fouet... Donc je trouve que cet argument de comptition culturelle est assez os voire dplac.

----------


## alexetgus

1% et mme 0.005% d'imposition ?
C'est par o les toilettes ? J'ai une soudaine envie de gerber...  ::arf::

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Tu es quand mme au courant que cette culture ne s'est pas impose d'elle-mme ? Et que certains peuples n'ont pas trop eu droit  la parole, plutt au coup de fusil ou de fouet... Donc je trouve que cet argument de comptition culturelle est assez os voire dplac.


C'tait en rponse  : "...*Les USA c'est 1 histoire, 1 langue, 1 culture, 1 nation*..." je n'ai pas dis que c'tait mon avis. 

Au contraire, si tu relis bien, tu verras crit : "*la France est toujours multilingue, multiculturelle, multicultuelle ... et a fait mme en grande partie sa richesse*". C'est certainement pas moi qui voterais pour une culture unique, mon opinion est bien que le multiculturalisme est une richesse, aussi bien au niveau de la France qu' celui de l'Europe.

----------


## multiprise

En tous cas, je vois que ce sujet dchane les passions.
La CEE devrait peut-tre un jour s'atteler a harmoniser la fiscalit de ses membres.
Mais ce n'est pas pour demain, le Luxembourg qui est l'un des plus anciens membre n'est-il pas un paradis fiscal qui s'enrichit sans rien produire mais simplement avec le blanchiment d'argent.
L'Europe devrait faire le mnage dans ses membres, trop de pays, trop de disparit, trop d'administratif, trop de corruption, trop d'tats voyous.

Je ne verrais certainement pas ce jour arriver.... Et c'est bien dommage.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Les Apple Store seraient sous le coup d'un redressement fiscal de plus de 12 millions d'euros, * 
*pour la priode allant de 2012  2014 * 

Depuis un moment, Bruxelles sest lanc contre loptimisation fiscale des multinationales qui profitent du systme pour payer le plus faible impt possible. Lune des affaires qui ont fait les choux gras de la presse est celle qui a conclu quApple devait 13 milliards deuros darrirs dimpts en Irlande.

Le fisc franais nest pas en reste. En effet, selon nos confrres de BFM, le fisc a notifi  Apple un redressement fiscal portant sur les exercices de 2012  2014. Les services de Bercy rclament  la filiale franaise dApple le paiement de 12,2 millions deuros.

Prcisment, la filiale redresse est Apple Retail France EURL, la filiale qui opre les Apple Stores franais, et non Apple Sarl France qui est en charge du marketing. Cette filiale a t cre en 2005, quelques annes avant l'ouverture du premier Apple Store au Louvre en 2009. Dficitaire jusqu'en 2013, elle n'a commenc  payer des impts qu' partir de cette anne-l. Sur l'exercice clos fin septembre 2016, elle est retombe dans le rouge ( cause de la provision pour redressement fiscal), perdant 9,4 millions d'euros, sur un chiffre d'affaires de 623 millions.

En effet, par l'effet des prix de transfert (qui est un mcanisme d'optimisation consistant  transfrer des revenus raliss dans un pays, vers un autre tat possdant une fiscalit plus avantageuse, comme l'Irlande), les ventes physiques sont certes dclares en France, mais toutes les ventes indirectes de produits via des tiers sont factures depuis l'Irlande et se trouvent ainsi exonres d'impt franais. Mme chose pour les ventes ralises via iTunes (applications, chansons...), qui sont effectues depuis le Luxembourg.

Les deux filiales dclarent donc au fisc franais 700 millions d'euros de chiffre d'affaires. C'est une fraction du chiffre d'affaires effectivement ralis par Apple en France, estim  4,3 milliards d'euros.

Comme le rapporte lExpress, cette action du fisc hexagonal sinscrit dans une opration plus vaste portant sur un redressement fiscal dApple France pour plus de 400 millions deuros sur les exercices 2011, 2012 et 2013.

Rappelons que l'Italie a russi  faire plier Apple en obligeant lentreprise  sacquitter de 318 millions d'euros d'impts en 2015 mme si, il faut le prciser, ce redressement a t revu  la baisse aprs ngociation avec les autorits.  l'origine, l'addition se montait  879 millions d'euros.

Apple a publi un communiqu li  cette affaire  Apple est un puissant moteur de croissance en France et nous sommes trs fiers que notre investissement et notre innovation soient  lorigine de la cration de 180 000 emplois locaux, dont plus de 160 000 qui nexistaient pas avant que nous lancions lApp Store en 2008. Les dveloppeurs franais ont cr plus de 50 000 applications et ont gagn plus dun milliard deuros en les proposant  des clients dans le monde entier. 

Nos 20 magasins accueillent des millions de personnes chaque anne et ont des retombes conomiques positives sur dautres commerants  travers le pays.

En tant que plus grand contribuable au monde, nous savons que le paiement dimpts est une contribution importante  la socit et nous payons tout ce que nous devons partout o nous sommes implants. 

Pour sa part, la dcision de Bercy n'a pas encore t confirme officiellement, encore moins le montant en jeu.

Source : BFMTV

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Apple travaille en secret sur le  Neural Engine , une puce ddie aux applications d'intelligence artificielle
 ::fleche::  Qualcomm saisit la justice pour forcer les sous-traitants d'Apple  payer ses royalties, et compte prouver qu'Apple est derrire l'arrt des paiements
 ::fleche::  Nokia vs Apple : les deux entreprises signent une licence de brevet et un accord de partenariat commercial, pour mettre fin  leurs litiges

----------


## Ryu2000

> A l'origine, l'addition se montait  879 millions d'euros.


Passer de 879  12, c'est pas mal.
C'est genre 1,365% de ce qu'ils auraient du payer.
Ce serait chouette de pouvoir payer qu'1,365% de ses impts ^^

----------


## arond

> Passer de 879  12, c'est pas mal.
> C'est genre 1,365% de ce qu'ils auraient du payer.
> Ce serait chouette de pouvoir payer qu'1,365% de ses impts ^^


318 millions d'euros d'impts en 2015 mme si, il faut le prciser, ce redressement a t revu  la baisse aprs ngociation avec les autorits. A l'origine, l'addition se montait  879 

nan c'est une simple division par 2,..... pas une division par 80.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> nan c'est une simple division par 2


Je sais pas, j'ai lu en diagonal, j'ai vu 879 et 12, je croyais qu'Apple devait payer 879 et qu'au final paiera 12...
En tout cas Apple paiera moins que prvu a c'est sur.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Passer de 879  12, c'est pas mal.
> C'est genre 1,365% de ce qu'ils auraient du payer.
> Ce serait chouette de pouvoir payer qu'1,365% de ses impts ^^


L'article dit : 



> l'Italie a russi  faire plier Apple en obligeant lentreprise  sacquitter de *318* millions d'euros d'impts en 2015 mme si, il faut le prciser, ce redressement a t revu  la baisse aprs ngociation avec les autorits :  l'origine, l'addition se montait  879 millions d'euros.


a reprsente 36% environ, pas 1,4!

Mais bon, Ce serait chouette aussi de pouvoir payer que 36% de mes impts ^^

----------


## Zirak

> Passer de 879  12, c'est pas mal.
> C'est genre 1,365% de ce qu'ils auraient du payer.
> Ce serait chouette de pouvoir payer qu'1,365% de ses impts ^^





> *Je sais pas, j'ai lu en diagonal*, j'ai vu 879 et 12, je croyais qu'Apple devait payer 879 et qu'au final paiera 12...


C'est un peu le problme rcurrent...

Quand tu lis tout, calmement, tu vois que c'est pass de 879  318 millions en *ITALIE*.

Bref, rien  voir avec les 12.2 millions que demande la *France*...


Et le pire c'est que l'on te corrige seulement sur le pourcentage de rduction que cela reprsente comme si ce que tu disais tait cohrent.  ::(: 


Edit : vous pouvez me moinsser, ce n'est pas de ma faute si vous ne savez pas lire 15 lignes sans comprendre de travers...  ::ptdr::

----------


## halaster08

> Ce serait chouette de pouvoir payer qu'1,365% de ses impts ^^





> Mais bon, Ce serait chouette aussi de pouvoir payer que 36% de mes impts ^^


Ce serait chouette de n'avoir qu'1.365% / 36% de remboursement de frais mdicaux, d'coles pour nos enfants, de retraites ...
On ne peux pas tout avoir gratuitement.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Ce serait chouette de n'avoir qu'1.365% / 36% de remboursement de frais mdicaux, d'coles pour nos enfants, de retraites ...
> On ne peux pas tout avoir gratuitement.


Compltement d'accord ^^ faudrait juste que tout le monde les paye les impts. Entreprises comme particulier. Aujourd'hui moins d'un mnage sur deux est imposable...
Si j'tais au pouvoir, les seuls que jexonrerais d'impts sont ceux dont le montant imposable serait infrieur au cot du traitement de leur impt Objectif 99% de citoyens contribuables.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Mais bon, Ce serait chouette aussi de pouvoir payer que 36% de mes impts ^^


Jai la solution facile, pour vous : Louer votre maison 1250 Euros par mois et aller vous rfugier (conomiquement) dans un pays qui na pas pass daccords fiscaux avec la France. *Vous paierez que 35.5%*, mais vous pourrez apprcier

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Optimisation fiscale : le gouvernement amricain envisagerait dintervenir dans laffaire opposant Apple  lUE*
*devant le Tribunal gnral de lunion*

Fin aot 2016, Apple a t somm par la Commission europenne de verser une somme de 13 milliards deuros  lIrlande pour avantages fiscaux illgaux. Daprs Margrethe Vestager, commissaire charge de la politique de concurrence, les avantages fiscaux accords  Apple ont permis  la socit de payer beaucoup moins d'impts que les autres socits pendant de nombreuses annes. Ce traitement slectif aurait ainsi permis  Apple de se voir appliquer un taux d'imposition effectif de 1 % sur ses bnfices europens en 2003, lequel taux aurait diminu jusqu' 0,005 % en 2014, daprs Margrethe Vestager. Apple a donc t condamn  verser 13 milliards deuros plus les intrts  lIrlande en guise de redressement fiscal.

La Commission europenne avait galement prcis que lIrlande nest pas le seul pays concern par ce remboursement. Apple aurait en effet pu chapper aux impts dans certains pays en expatriant la majorit de ses revenus en Irlande. Certains pays estimant avoir t lss par les pratiques fiscales dApple ont donc manifest leur volont dobtenir leur part du gteau. Apple et lIrlande se sont toutefois opposs  ce redressement fiscal et ont annonc un recours. La firme de Tim Cook a saisi le Tribunal gnral de lUnion europenne, la deuxime plus haute instance juridique de lEurope, pour tenter dannuler la dcision de la Commission europenne sinon obtenir une sanction moins lourde.

En dehors de lIrlande, Apple pourrait galement compter sur les tats-Unis dans cette bataille. La dcision de la Commission europenne avait en effet provoqu le mcontentement de Washington qui y voit un mouvement anti-amricain, et qui avait promis de rflchir  une rponse approprie, dans le cas o la justice europenne confirme la dcision de Bruxelles.

Avec la nouvelle administration, les tats-Unis envisageraient toujours de soutenir Apple. Daprs le quotidien Reuters, ladministration Trump chercherait en effet  intervenir lors du procs  venir, probablement pour dfendre le fabricant diPhone.  Je peux confirmer que les tats-Unis ont dpos une demande auprs du Tribunal gnral de l'Union europenne pour intervenir dans l'affaire impliquant l'application rtroactive des rgles sur les aides d'tat  Apple , a dclar une source de Reuters, qui a refus d'tre nomme en raison de la sensibilit de la question. Une autre source ayant connaissance de la question a ajout que le Tribunal gnral de lUE pourrait entendre le cas opposant Apple  lUE  la fin de 2018.

Rappelons quApple avait menac de rapatrier les capitaux que la socit dtient en Europe,  compter de cette anne, ce qui ferait donc laffaire du gouvernement amricain. Ladministration Trump voquait par ailleurs une rforme fiscale qui serait attrayante pour les entreprises amricaines comme Apple qui fabriquent leurs produits  ltranger. Son intervention serait donc dans le but de dfendre la firme de Cupertino.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la volont des tats-Unis dintervenir devant les tribunaux europens dans cette affaire ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Google pourrait chapper  un redressement fiscal d'un milliard d'euros en France, selon le rapporteur public du tribunal administratif de Paris
 ::fleche::  Les Apple Store seraient sous le coup d'un redressement fiscal de plus de 12 millions d'euros pour la priode allant de 2012  2014

----------


## RyzenOC

en vrai menacer Apple d'interdire de vendre ces produits en Europe et pis voila si ils veulent jouer  ce petit jeu.
Au pire les gens ne pourrons plus acheter d'iPhone et les Apple serons ferm mettant au chmage une centaine de salaries mais au moins l'UE sortira victorieuse de cette affaire et perdra pas grand chose.

Il faut bien comprendre que MS, Apple, Google, Facebook, Amazon, Mosanto et co ne vendent que des produits trs superficiel dont on peut largement se pass et trouv des alternatives libre gratuite et indpendante, pour le bien des europens. Si ils ne veulent pas respecter les rgles et payer les impts et bien qu'ils dgagent de l'ue tous simplement et qu'ils arrte de commercialiser leurs merde chez nous.

----------


## TiranusKBX

@RyzenOC
Ce que tu prne est exactement la mme chose que ce que je disait dans mon post d'il y a bientt 1 an le 03/09/2016



> [...]
> La commission Europenne devrais alors menacer Apple de leur interdire la vente de matriel et service sur le territoire europen, je ne suis pas sr qu'ils sont prs  se sparer de 1/3 de leur chiffre d'affaire ^^

----------


## LSMetag

Ca reste honteux vu leur politique commerciale qui trait comme une vache  lait. Ils se font des marges incroyables sur leurs Iphones. Et ils se paient le luxe de ne pas payer d'impts ou d'chapper  celui-ci.

----------


## Vulcania

> en vrai menacer Apple d'interdire de vendre ces produits en Europe et pis voila si ils veulent jouer  ce petit jeu.
> Au pire les gens ne pourrons plus acheter d'iPhone et les Apple serons ferm mettant au chmage une centaine de salaries mais au moins l'UE sortira victorieuse de cette affaire et perdra pas grand chose.
> 
> Il faut bien comprendre que MS, Apple, Google, Facebook, Amazon, Mosanto et co ne vendent que des produits trs superficiel dont on peut largement se pass et trouv des alternatives libre gratuite et indpendante, pour le bien des europens. Si ils ne veulent pas respecter les rgles et payer les impts et bien qu'ils dgagent de l'ue tous simplement et qu'ils arrte de commercialiser leurs merde chez nous.


Le plus marrant serait une saisie judiciaire et mises aux enchres, y compris des brevets, codes sources et tous les secrets industriels. Ce serait le plus beau fuck envoy aux USA.

----------


## arond

> Le plus marrant serait une saisie judiciaire et mises aux enchres, y compris des brevets, codes sources et tous les secrets industriels. Ce serait le plus beau fuck envoy aux USA.


On ne t'as jamais dis de ne pas vendre du rve aux pauvres lecteurs de ton message ?  ::love:: 
Si sa arrivait a ferait surement pleins de truc passionnants  apprendre quand mme  ::love::

----------


## marsupial

J'en pense que les Etats-Unis veulent rcuprer un maximum d'argent des GAFA sans laisser quiconque se servir estimant que cela leur revient. 
Dornavant, on pourra s'en passer. Comme on s'en passe allgrement depuis 10 ans. En dehors de la gnration bling-bling-rolex--50-ans-bla-bla-bla-superficiel, le reste de la population s'en fout.

----------


## LSMetag

> J'en pense que les Etats-Unis veulent rcuprer un maximum d'argent des GAFA sans laisser quiconque se servir estimant que cela leur revient. 
> Dornavant, on pourra s'en passer. Comme on s'en passe allgrement depuis 10 ans. En dehors de la gnration bling-bling-rolex--50-ans-bla-bla-bla-superficiel, le reste de la population s'en fout.


On se passe de quoi ? Des smartphones avec Internet ? Du moteur de recherche Google ? Du commerce Amazon ?

Je ne vois pas grand monde dans la rue qui n'est pas riv sur son smartphone Apple ou Android en quasi permanence...

----------


## marsupial

De payer un smartphone 1000 parce qu'il y a une pomme dessus.
Ou 3000 son portable parce qu'il y a une fentre dessus.

----------


## RyzenOC

> On se passe de quoi ? Des smartphones avec Internet ? Du moteur de recherche Google ? Du commerce Amazon ?
> 
> Je ne vois pas grand monde dans la rue qui n'est pas riv sur son smartphone Apple ou Android en quasi permanence...


Parfaitement !
On utilise Linux, Libre office, lxquick, open street map, Archos, daylimotion, viadeo, ariane, galileo, et t411  ::mrgreen:: 
Et l'ue s'engage videment  contribuer (financirement et techniquement)  ces solutions libre et open source.

Nous on y gagne notre indpendance et on prive la NSA de nos datas. le march europens reprsente 750millions d'habitant, on peut donc largement dvelopper et commercialiser nos propre solutions, y'a un march assez grand.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nous on y gagne notre indpendance et on prive la NSA de nos datas. le march europens reprsente 750millions d'habitant, on peut donc largement dvelopper et commercialiser nos propre solutions, y'a un march assez grand.


C'est motivant vos messages qui disent que l'UE devrait interdire les produits Apple, ou que l'UE devrait aider  ce qu'on dveloppe nos solutions pour tre indpendant et plus fort.
Sauf que c'est compltement utopiste.
L'UE a pour but d'affaiblir le plus de pays Europen possible dans lintrt des USA.

L'UE va plutt dans le sens du trait transatlantique, que dans le sens de l'embargo d'Apple...

Bon cela dit mme si l'UE voulait vraiment dfendre les intrts des pays membres, elle ne pourrait pas interdire les produits Apple,  tous les coups il y a des lois qui empchent ce genre de pratique.
Interdire Apple ce serait gnial (il y aurait des graphistes qui gueuleraient un peu, mais bon tant pis ^^).

----------


## Jon Shannow

```

```

 ::roll::

----------


## arond

> C'est motivant vos messages qui disent que l'UE devrait interdire les produits Apple, ou que l'UE devrait aider  ce qu'on dveloppe nos solutions pour tre indpendant et plus fort.
> Sauf que c'est compltement utopiste.
> L'UE a pour but d'affaiblir le plus de pays Europen possible dans lintrt des USA.
> 
> L'UE va plutt dans le sens du trait transatlantique, que dans le sens de l'embargo d'Apple...
> 
> Bon cela dit mme si l'UE voulait vraiment dfendre les intrts des pays membres, elle ne pourrait pas interdire les produits Apple,  tous les coups il y a des lois qui empchent ce genre de pratique.
> Interdire Apple ce serait gnial (il y aurait des graphistes qui gueuleraient un peu, mais bon tant pis ^^).


Voudrais tu bien arrter de pourrir les discussions avec des reflexions sans preuves ?  (pas que je sois un grand dfenseur de l'UE) ::roll:: 

L'UE a pour but d'affaiblir le plus de pays Europen possible dans lintrt des USA. Preuve ? Argument ?  ::P:  

L'UE va plutt dans le sens du trait transatlantique, que dans le sens de l'embargo d'Apple... TAFTA pour l'instant a t enterre au fond du jardin donc ce que tu dis n'a aucun sens.  ::mouarf::

----------


## LSMetag

> Parfaitement !
> On utilise Linux, Libre office, lxquick, open street map, Archos, daylimotion, viadeo, ariane, galileo, et t411 
> Et l'ue s'engage videment  contribuer (financirement et techniquement)  ces solutions libre et open source.
> 
> Nous on y gagne notre indpendance et on prive la NSA de nos datas. le march europens reprsente 750millions d'habitant, on peut donc largement dvelopper et commercialiser nos propre solutions, y'a un march assez grand.


TU (et les connaisseurs ou ceux qui aiment a) utilises ces solutions.

- Linux, si tu veux jouer, tu l'as dans le baba. Et ses logiciels sont souvent des ples copies d'originaux. En gros des contrefaons lgales.
- Android, de Google, c'est Linux hein ? Un linux Big Brother.
- Libre Office, dsol mais c'est pour moi trs arrir par rapport  un Office (j'utilise un autre clne).
- Ixquick ou StartPage. Les rsultats restent moins pertinents mme si souvent c'est suffisant (mais pas toujours). Qwant est d'ailleurs meilleur que ces 2 l.
- Le catalogue de Daily Motion est riquiqui face  Youtube. Et bon, il ne serait enrichi que par des Europens, donc resterait riquiqui.
- Viadeo est au bord du dpt de bilan => https://www.lesechos.fr/30/11/2016/l...e-linkedin.htm
- Pour les GPS je ne dis pas... Open Street Map n'a pour l'instant pas de vue satellite contrairement  ses homologues amricains.
...

En gros on doit choisir moins bien pour chapper aux GAFA. Si seulement on s'tait boug les fesses au bon moment sur le numrique plutt que de s'obstiner  tenir notre modle des annes 70.

----------


## LSMetag

> C'est motivant vos messages qui disent que l'UE devrait interdire les produits Apple, ou que l'UE devrait aider  ce qu'on dveloppe nos solutions pour tre indpendant et plus fort.
> Sauf que c'est compltement utopiste.
> L'UE a pour but d'affaiblir le plus de pays Europen possible dans lintrt des USA.
> 
> L'UE va plutt dans le sens du trait transatlantique, que dans le sens de l'embargo d'Apple...
> 
> Bon cela dit mme si l'UE voulait vraiment dfendre les intrts des pays membres, elle ne pourrait pas interdire les produits Apple,  tous les coups il y a des lois qui empchent ce genre de pratique.
> Interdire Apple ce serait gnial (il y aurait des graphistes qui gueuleraient un peu, mais bon tant pis ^^).


Houla ! Je pensais pas que tu tais complotiste. Je rappelle que ce ne sont pas les Amricains qui ont cr l'Europe. Tu as perdu ta crdibilit.

----------


## RyzenOC

> TU (et les connaisseurs ou ceux qui aiment a) utilises ces solutions.
> 
> - Linux, si tu veux jouer, tu l'as dans le baba. Et ses logiciels sont souvent des ples copies d'originaux. En gros des contrefaons lgales.
> .


si on force les europens  utiliser linux, les diteurs suivrons ou bien se priverons du march europen.




> - Android, de Google, c'est Linux hein ? Un linux Big Brother.


on fork, au pire vue l'inutilit des apps qu'il y'a c'est pas une grosse perte.




> - Libre Office, dsol mais c'est pour moi trs arrir par rapport  un Office (j'utilise un autre clne).
> - Ixquick ou StartPage. Les rsultats restent moins pertinents mme si souvent c'est suffisant (mais pas toujours). Qwant est d'ailleurs meilleur que ces 2 l.


Oui mais c'est pas en continuant d'utiliser MS Office ou google search que cela vas s'arranger. C'est en ayant une volont politique et y en contribuant activement que l'on rattrapera notre retard.
Remarque : je trouve duckduckgo meilleur que google search pour les recherches technique (en anglais)




> - Le catalogue de Daily Motion est riquiqui face  Youtube. Et bon, il ne serait enrichi que par des Europens, donc resterait riquiqui.
> - Viadeo est au bord du dpt de bilan => https://www.lesechos.fr/30/11/2016/l...e-linkedin.htm


Oui c'est un probleme effectivement qui ne se rsoudra pas  coup de commit et de mise a jour, mais avec le temps et de la volont on peut apport le contenus ncessaire pour catapult ces plateformes.




> - Pour les GPS je ne dis pas... Open Street Map n'a pour l'instant pas de vue satellite contrairement  ses homologues amricains.
> ...


Bas on a Ariane, on as des satellites, on peut s'en servir et fournir les cartes  open street map.
reste encore google street view qui est un peu plus compliqu  mettre en place mais rien de rdhibitoire.

Au fond faut bien comprendre que les chinois et les russes sont plus indpendant que nous, ils utilisent leurs propres moteur de recherche, leur propre rseau sociaux, ils veulent mettre en place leurs propre os (distrib linux customis)
un chinois ne connait pas Google (Baidu) Amazon (alibaba) et Facebook (Weibo)

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ... le march europens reprsente 750millions d'habitant, on peut donc largement dvelopper et commercialiser nos propre solutions, y'a un march assez grand.


Je ne sais pas si c'est encore le cas (mais je pense que oui), mais l'Europe est le client N1 des USA. Sans l'UE comme client, le nombre des botes US qui mettront la cl sous la porte risque d'tre impressionnant. Sans parler seulement du libre, les recherches sur QWANT sont aussi rapides et performantes que sur GOOGLE. On n'a certes pas AMAZON, mais on a FNAC ... et beaucoup d'autres. Je pense qu'Apple s'est assez moqu de nous comme a.

----------


## TallyHo

Sans parler du fait que les quilibres mondiaux changent et qu'on n'a peut-tre plus intrt dans l'alliance amricaine. L'amrique du Sud peut (et veut) se dtacher des USA, la Colombie peut jouer le rle de leader. L'indonsie cavale et la Chine reste dans la course malgr un ralentissement (tout relatif, on aimerait leur croissance...). Reste l'Afrique  qui il manque un leader mais a s'organise.

Sur tous ces continents, La France et l'UE ont une carte a jou. La France possde un excellent rseau culturel mondial et de diplomatie, elle peut tre l'acteur principal des rapprochements et/ou consolidations des relations. Donc dans un avenir proche, la porte de sortie des USA est l'UE et pas l'inverse  mon avis.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Sans parler du fait que les quilibres mondiaux changent et qu'on n'a peut-tre plus intrt dans l'alliance amricaine. L'amrique du Sud peut (et veut) se dtacher des USA, la Colombie peut jouer le rle de leader. L'indonsie cavale et la Chine reste dans la course malgr un ralentissement (tout relatif, on aimerait leur croissance...). Reste l'Afrique  qui il manque un leader mais a s'organise...


Tu oublies l'Inde et la Russie dans ta liste.  :;): 

La Russie et la Chine cherchent  se dbarrasser de la suprmatie US en matire d'informatique. Si l'Europe ne fait rien, dans 10 ans, on achtera des produits Chinois ou Russes ... mais je ne vois aucun avantage pour l'Europe dans ce changement. Il serait temps que l'UE prenne des initiatives fortes pour aller vers l'indpendance informatique plutt que de dpendre des uns ou des autres.

C'est pas comme si on manquait de programmeurs, il y en a plein sur ce Forum  ::mrgreen::

----------


## TallyHo

Oui aussi Inde et Russie bien sur, je donnais des exemple en vrac. Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'on a une dynamique favorable  condition de se bouger maintenant. Il ne s'agit pas d'abandonner un empire pour un autre mais d'occuper l'espace qui se libre.

Prendre des initiatives d'indpendance comme tu dis mais pas que a... Il faut aussi faire des partenariats malgr tout car on ne peut pas y chapper de toute faon. Quand tu vends entre pays, c'est du donnant-donnant en gnral, je t'achte x avions et tu me prends x tonnes de bananes par an.

Mais il faut faire vite pour organiser cela, quand les cartes se redistribuent pour occuper les bonnes places et pas encore arriver  la traine... L'UE a quand mme des choses  proposer au niveau technologique, on n'est pas non plus des crtins  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'UE a pour but d'affaiblir le plus de pays Europen possible dans lintrt des USA. Preuve ? Argument ?


Quand la CIA finanait la construction europenne
La runion secrte du 11 juin 1965 au dpartement dtat amricain sur lunion montaire europenne






> TAFTA pour l'instant a t enterre au fond du jardin donc ce que tu dis n'a aucun sens.


TAFTA peut tre mais pas CETA :
Le CETA adopt par le Parlement europen: Que contient  laccord de libre-change UE-Canada?
Le Parlement europen ratifie le CETA, trait de libre-change entre lUnion et le Canada

C'est un trait de libre change transatlantique ou bien ?

Admettons que les USA n'ont jamais rien eu a voir avec la cration de l'UE.
a ne change pas le fait que l'UE nous affaiblit.

----------


## arond

> Envoy par arond
> 
> 
> L'UE a pour but d'affaiblir le plus de pays Europen possible dans lintrt des USA. Preuve ? Argument ?[/url]
> 
> 
> Quand la CIA finanait la construction europenne
> La runion secrte du 11 juin 1965 au dpartement dtat amricain sur lunion montaire europenne
> 
> ...


CETA : 
'il suscite cependant de nombreuses critiques. Il a t approuv par le Parlement europen le 15 fvrier 2017, et doit encore obtenir l'aval du Parlement canadien avant son entre en vigueur provisoire, probablement en avril. Il sera ensuite soumis aux votes des parlements nationaux des Etats membres."
http://www.touteleurope.eu/actualite...e-le-ceta.html
On attendra les tests pour raller dessus.  ::P: 

Ta thse tant que l'UE va dans la direction d'un trait transatlantique n'est pas taill puisque sur deux accords elle en refuse 1 et en met 1 en test.  :;): 

Et pour la partie complot .... 
La runion secrte du 11 juin 1965 au dpartement dtat amricain sur lunion montaire europenne
 ::rire::  ::rire::  ::rire:: 




> Admettons que les USA n'ont jamais rien eu a voir avec la cration de l'UE.
> a ne change pas le fait que l'UE nous affaiblit.


Comment ? Pourquoi ?   ::mouarf::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Il ne s'agit pas d'abandonner un empire pour un autre mais d'occuper l'espace qui se libre.


Et commencer  occuper le notre, au lieu de le laisser aux autres ^^

----------


## BenoitM

Oh ca faisait longtemps qu'on avait plus eu le coup de la CIA...

Tiens rpter un message en boucle c'est pas insulter les utilisateurs du forum ou du flood?  ::roll::

----------


## Zirak

> Oh ca faisait longtemps qu'on avait plus eu le coup de la CIA...
> 
> Tiens rpter un message en boucle c'est pas insulter les utilisateurs du forum *ou du flood*?


Le flood est autoris, dixit la modration.

----------


## hotcryx

> De payer un smartphone 1000 parce qu'il y a une *pomme* dessus.


Symbole rprsentant le commencement du mal de ce monde.

----------


## hotcryx

> TU (et les connaisseurs ou ceux qui aiment a) utilises ces solutions.
> - Linux, si tu veux jouer, tu l'as dans le baba. Et ses logiciels sont souvent des ples copies d'originaux. En gros des contrefaons lgales.


T'es n hier?  ::mouarf:: 
Installe Steam et tu as beaucoup de jeux (gratuit mme).

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> T'es n hier? 
> Installe Steam et tu as beaucoup de jeux (gratuis mme).


Ca risque de te faire un choc, mais y'a pas tout, sur Steam  ::P:  (et encore moins en compatible Linux)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ca risque de te faire un choc, mais y'a pas tout, sur Steam  (et encore moins en compatible Linux)


Ouais mais un gros effort  t fait par Valve.
Ils ont mme dvelopp le Steam OS  un moment donn.

Meilleures ventes STEAM Linux :
http://store.steampowered.com/linux#p=0&tab=TopSellers

De toute faon il y a Left 4 Dead, quel jeu ils vous faut de plus ?
Il y a mme The Binding Of Isaac donc on est bon.

Plus il y aura de gens qui achtent des jeux sous Linux, plus il y aura de jeux sous Linux.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> De toute faon il y a Left 4 Dead, quel jeu ils vous faut de plus ?


Tous les autres. C'est ce qui m'empche de passer sous Linux, hein : l'absence d'offre de jeux AAA sur cet OS sans avoir a bidouiller avec wine ou playonlinux. Du natif. 

Me semble avoir entendu parler d'une rcente API graphique dispo aussi sous linux, et plus performante que OpenGL ou DirectX, donc a changera ptet dans les annes  venir. Mais maintenant, l, tout de suite, c'est le dsert.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tous les autres.


C'tait une blague. ::|: 

Il y a des jeux AAA.
35 great PC games for Linux and Steam Machines
Il y a du BioShock Infinite, du Borderlands 2, du CIV 5, du Witcher 2, etc...

Bon moi je suis sous Windows et je ne joue quasiment qu'a The Binding Of Isaac, mais j'ai commenc Doom rcemment.
Cela dit le jeux video sous Linux progresse.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Me semble avoir entendu parler d'une rcente API graphique dispo aussi sous linux, et plus performante que OpenGL ou DirectX, donc a changera ptet dans les annes  venir. Mais maintenant, l, tout de suite, c'est le dsert.


Vulkan oui, et a promet du trs bon. Le dernier DOOM l'utilise, a a mis tout le monde d'accord.

----------


## LSMetag

> ...


Non mais je suis d'accord avec toi que c'est ce qu'on devrait faire en effet. C'est pour a que je disais qu'on aurait d se bouger les fesses plus tt. Les Chinois ils s'en sont bien sorti. Ils sont all dans tous les pays pour faire de l'espionnage industriel. Et ils continuent d'acqurir du savoir faire parce qu'ils mettent  disposition des esclaves que les entreprises occidentales se pressent d'utiliser... 
En mme temps ce n'est pas comme s'ils taient beaucoup plus nombreux que nous, peuple Franais, qui osons en plus nous proccuper de l'avenir de notre plante en faisant des effort concernant la pollution... Disons qu'ils ont pas les mmes moyens et la mme morale que nous.

On en revient  la politique. Il faut dj avoir de quoi pouvoir faire tout a. Et a passe par la transformation de tout notre modle socio-conomique. Ou alors on se met aussi  l'espionnage de masse...

----------


## hotcryx

> De toute faon il y a Left 4 Dead  CS (source), quel jeu ils vous faut de plus ?


noob!
Et cerise sur le gateau, il ne faut pas un pc de la mort...

----------


## Ryu2000

> noob!
> Et cerise sur le gateau, il ne faut pas un pc de la mort...


Et encore moins sous Linux que sous Windows :
Le jeu Left 4 Dead 2 plus rapide sous Linux que sous Windows
_Valve mise sur Ubuntu comme alternative  Windows 8_

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> _Valve mise sur Ubuntu comme alternative  Windows 8_


Et du coup ils misent sur quelle distrib pour Windows 10 ?

 ::dehors::

----------


## hotcryx

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/SteamOS

Debian inside  ::): 

Je serais bien tent de l'installer pour voir si c'est plus rapide que le client Steam Linux  ::mouarf::

----------


## bizulk

C'est assez fou comme a troll : on dmarre sur l'administration trump et les procs de l'UE, et on finit avec un commentaire "Debian Inside".

Je suis assez choqu de constater que les USA en font une affaire d'tat. Cela ne les concerne pas. 
Il y a une malsaine connivence entre l'tat et les lobbying industriels hont l-bas. Et ce n'est pas prs de s'amliorer.
Elle existe aussi chez nous pour sr mais on y met des formes.

----------


## Lokken

> Je suis assez choqu de constater que les USA en font une affaire d'tat. Cela ne les concerne pas. 
> Il y a une malsaine connivence entre l'tat et les lobbying industriels hont l-bas. Et ce n'est pas prs de s'amliorer.
> Elle existe aussi chez nous pour sr mais on y met des formes.


Corporate America... Ce n'est pas considr comme malsain, mais comme le fonctionnement normal du business.

----------


## jeanmi17000

a cette vitesse l, l'europe va rachet apple pour l'euro symbolique.... c'est pas la premire fois, ni la dernire, ils s'en foutent royale!!!! ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Que pensez-vous de la volont des tats-Unis dintervenir devant les tribunaux europens dans cette affaire ?


D'un ct nous avons Apple + l'Irlande + les USA et de l'autre l'UE.
Alors a si ce n'est pas le combat de David contre Goliath ^^

Dj pour l'UE d'attaquer Apple c'est compliqu, mais si en plus les USA souhaitent intervenir...

----------


## Coriolan

*La Commission europenne assigne l'Irlande en justice*
*Aprs que Dublin a refus de rcuprer les 13 milliards demands  Apple*

Le diffrend qui oppose l'Irlande  la Commission europenne sur loptimisation fiscale qua men Apple nest pas prt  en finir, et pour cause, la Commission a inform ce mercredi quelle va assigner lIrlande devant la Cour de justice de lUnion europenne pour forcer le pays  rcuprer la somme demande  la firme de Cupertino. Pour rappel, fin aot 2016, Apple a t somm par la Commission europenne de verser une somme de 13 milliards deuros  lIrlande pour avantages fiscaux illgaux, une somme que la firme a refus de payer, estimant que la commission a commis des erreurs fondamentales. 

Bruxelles a statu quApple a eu droit  une forme daide illgale  travers laccord que la firme a sign avec lIrlande, le pays o se trouve son sige europen. Apple aurait ainsi pay beaucoup moins dimpts que les autres socits pendant de nombreuses annes, avec un taux dimposition de 0,005 % en 2014. 

 Un an aprs que la commission a adopt cette dcision, lIrlande na toujours pas rcupr largent,  a inform Margrethe Vestager, commissaire charge de la politique de concurrence. Dublin na mme pas demand une partie de la somme, ajouta-t-elle.

 Bien entendu, nous comprenons que, dans certains cas, la rcupration peut tre plus complexe que dans d'autres, et nous sommes toujours prts  apporter notre aide. Mais les tats membres doivent faire des progrs suffisants pour rtablir la concurrence , a dit la commissaire.

La Commission a inform que la date limite indique  lIrlande pour suivre la dcision a t le 3 janvier de cette anne et que, mme sans rcupration de la somme, Apple a continu de bnficier de ce traitement slectif et davantages illgaux. De son ct, Apple va faire appel de la dcision. Vestager na toutefois pas indiqu si lIrlande va faire face  des sanctions si le pays refuse de respecter la dcision.

Le ministre des Finances irlandais na pas tard  ragir  cette assignation, informant quil na jamais t daccord avec lanalyse prsente par la Commission sur laide octroye  Apple par lIrlande, mais malgr cela, il a assur que son gouvernement est rest prdispos  collecter la somme demande et quil a fait  des progrs significatifs sur ce sujet complexe , malgr le fait que Dublin a fait appel de la dcision galement. Le ministre estime que la dcision de Bruxelles est  totalement inutile .

Dublin a inform quelle tait reste en contact avec la Commission europenne et Apple pendant plus dun an et quelle est proche de la mise en place dun compte bloqu cens recevoir la somme demande.

Vestager a inform lors dune confrence de presse quil y a dautres cas davantages fiscaux illgaux, comme le cas de Fiat au Luxembourg, Starbucks aux Pays-Bas et encore 35 entreprises en Belgique. Largent a t rcupr  temps avant mme que les dcisions dappel naient t lances. Cependant, les sommes rcupres sont beaucoup moins importantes. 

LIrlande comme les pays du Benelux font face  une vague de critiques de la part dautres pays de lUE en raison du dtournement des revenus de taxes quils font, cest pourquoi des rformes sont en train dtre ngocies. La Commission europenne semble pourtant dtermine  en finir avec les aides dtat puisque Amazon a t somm  son tour de payer 250 millions  au Luxembourg, Bruxelles estime que l'entreprise a bnfici galement d'avantages fiscaux illgaux dans ce pays.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Apple et redressement fiscal : la snatrice de Paris Marie-Nolle Lienemann en colre contre Michel Sapin pour avoir renonc  la part de la France
 ::fleche::  Aides d'tat : Amazon somm de payer 250 millions  au Luxembourg par la CE qui estime que l'entreprise a bnfici d'avantages fiscaux illgaux

----------


## captaindidou

Si les irlandais souhaitent faire du dumping fiscal pour les world compagnies au dtriment des entreprises plus petites, de l'action sociale (pour rappel : cole publique, sant, ...) et au dtriment de ses partenaires de l'UE, qu'ils quittent l'UE de leur gr ou non.

Mais qu'ils ne nivellent pas par le bas les europens  cause de leur politique ultra-librale et oligarchique.

----------


## captaindidou

> D'un ct nous avons Apple + l'Irlande + les USA et de l'autre l'UE.
> Alors a si ce n'est pas le combat de David contre Goliath ^^
> 
> Dj pour l'UE d'attaquer Apple c'est compliqu, mais si en plus les USA souhaitent intervenir...


L'UE, c'est 	18 162,204 Md$ de PIB. Le premier mondial. Si, si, vous pouvez vrifier.

Donc prjug.

Et puis, ce sont les Etats-Unis qui sont isols ... La Russie, La Chine, et beaucoup d'autres se rangeraient plutt du ct de l'Europe.
Car, je pense que la diplomatie real politics comme les anglo-saxons l'ont invente et la pratiquent ne profitent jamais  moyen terme parce qu'elle fait de vous un tat pas fiable et immoral.
D'ailleurs, la thorie des jeux a dmontr qu'une telle stratgie est bien moins bonne que celle qui consiste  pratiquer l'quit.

----------


## Grogro

> Et puis, ce sont les Etats-Unis qui sont isols ... La Russie, La Chine, et beaucoup d'autres se rangeraient plutt du ct de l'Europe.
> Car, je pense que la diplomatie real politics comme les anglo-saxons l'ont invente et la pratiquent ne profitent jamais  moyen terme parce qu'elle fait de vous un tat pas fiable et immoral.
> D'ailleurs, la thorie des jeux a dmontr qu'une telle stratgie est bien moins bonne que celle qui consiste  pratiquer l'quit.


Surtout que les anglo-saxons se sont isols tout seuls comme des cons en moins de six mois. Les anglais en votant le brexit, donc en perdant toute capacit d'influence  Bruxelles, les cainris en tant assez stupides pour lire Trump (bien fait pour leur gueule). Jamais la lutte contre le dumping fiscal n'aurait pu avancer si les europens n'taient pas, doucement, en train de couper les ponts avec la puissance coloniale tats-unienne. Il y a 5 ans encore, Goliath c'tait Babylone. C'tait Washington et Londres, c'tait Wall-Street et les GAFAM. Depuis, Snowden, wikileaks, lespionnage brutal des allis europens, le Brexit, Trump sont passs par l. Et David est devenu Goliath et pourrait bien triompher de la grande prostitue.

----------


## captaindidou

> Surtout que les anglo-saxons se sont isols tout seuls comme des cons en moins de six mois. Les anglais en votant le brexit, donc en perdant toute capacit d'influence  Bruxelles, les cainris en tant assez stupides pour lire Trump (bien fait pour leur gueule). Jamais la lutte contre le dumping fiscal n'aurait pu avancer si les europens n'taient pas, doucement, en train de couper les ponts avec la puissance coloniale tats-unienne. Il y a 5 ans encore, Goliath c'tait Babylone. C'tait Washington et Londres, c'tait Wall-Street et les GAFAM. Depuis, Snowden, wikileaks, lespionnage brutal des allis europens, le Brexit, Trump sont passs par l. Et David est devenu Goliath et pourrait bien triompher de la grande prostitue.


A ce propos, j'ai le vague sentiment que c'est le dclin des Etats-Unis.
Jusque dans les annes 60, l'Amrique tait un modle. Elle avait sauv le monde du totalitarisme tel que l'imagine Wolfenstein : The new order. Elle s'est revendique le chantre du monde libre et le rempart contre la dictature du proltariat du bloc socialiste avec comme point culminant la crise de Cuba.
Mais son image a commenc  s'corner srieusement lorsque l'on a su qu'elle avait t un acteur dcisif de la chute d'Allende pour Pinochet, un dictateur tristement clbre pour tre un faiseur de veuves et de disparus... et grand ami de la premire ministre Margaret T.
Ce qui ne manqua pas d'attirer l'attention sur toutes leurs pratiques douteuses : exposition de soldats  la bombe nuclaire, expriences sur les irradis des bombes lancs sur le Japon, ceci en absence de soins, le Mac Chartisme et toutes les joyeusets que vous citez. Plus rcemment, j'apprends qu'Alstom Energie n'est pas le seul fleuron (c'est la 5me)  avoir reu une amende amricaine colossale et rachet par un groupe amricain, GE. De ce ct de l'atlantique, on y voit comme une manoeuvre pour s'approprier le leader mondial dans son secteur avec sa turbine Arabelle.

Mais ce qui  mon sens a discrdit le plus les Etats-Unis, rcemment, tout ce qui a tourn autour de leur seconde intervention en Irak, les mensonges, les morts pour rien, le chaos avec la monte de Daesh, fond par les anciens de parti de Saddam Hussein.

L'Amrique, le pays de tous les excs mais pas dans le bon sens...

Cela commence  leur jouer et continuera  leur jouer des tours. A mon sens, si elle continue sur cette voie, il y a aura forcment un nouveau leader qui les dtrnera. Et nous le verrons peut-tre de notre vivant. Voyez dj ce qui se passe  propos de la COP 21. Loin de se dmobiliser, la communaut internationale et la Chine en particulier, veulent acclrer le mouvement vertueux. Moi, je me fiche finalement de Trump. Car il n'est que l'aberration de ce que sont les amricains : un peuple isolationniste et goste. Comme je le disais dans mon post prcdent, a ne peut pas fonctionner  moyen terme. On se fait de plus en plus d'adversaires qui restent mfiants  long terme. Dj, mme sous l'administration Obama, par exemple, avec la guerre civile en Syrie et Daesh, on a t confront  une premire volte-face.

N'oubliez pas non plus que les Etats-Unis ont une dette colossale qui dpense allgrement son PIB annuel. Qui dtient cette dette ? Le reste du monde. Ils sont dpendants du reste du monde. Et je crois que c'est la Chine qui dtient le plus d'actif. Sous toute rserve.

L'Europe peut devenir leader mais ce serait plutt l'Inde ou la Chine qui sont les mieux placs.

----------


## kmedghaith

Si l'UE et l'Irlande ne trouvent pas d'accord, je veux bien me sacrifier et empocher les 13 milliards. Quand on peut rendre service et viter une bagarre entre amis ...

----------


## goof_22

D'une certaine faon l'Irlande  raison de jouer ses atouts. " Le problme n'est pas les joueurs mais le jeu"
Le principal problme c'est les rgles europennes qui laisse faire cette optimisation fiscal. 
Mme si dans ce cas l lEurope essaye de contraindre en partie l'Irlande  demander qu'elle encaisse.
L'europe ne fait rien pour empcher et changer les lois, voir, le peut elle?
Le plus inquitant pour moi c'est la difficult que l'europe a  s'adapter  ce genre de chose.

A noter que dans les faits, une partie de la rsolution pourrait tre asser simple en obligeant  facturer dans le pays de l'achat du produit( actuellement facture  l'tranger pour que a ne soit pas compter dans les bnfice en france et donc non impos en france ) ce qui me semblerait normal.

----------


## captaindidou

> D'une certaine faon l'Irlande  raison de jouer ses atout. " Le problme n'est pas les joueurs mais le jeu"
> Le principal problme c'est les rgles europennes qui laisse faire cette optimisation fiscal. 
> Mme si dans ce cas l lEurope essaye de contraindre en partie l'Irlande  demander qu'elle encaisse.
> L'europe ne fait rien pour empcher et changer les lois, voir, le peut elle?
> Le plus inquitant pour moi c'est la difficult que l'europe a  s'adapter  ce genre de chose.
> 
> A noter que dans les faits, une partie de la rsolution pourrait tre asser simple en obligeant  facturer dans le pays de l'achat du produit( actuellement facture  l'tranger pour que a ne soit pas compter dans les bnfice en france et donc non impos en france ) ce qui me semblerait normal.


Alors l, vous soulevez un dilemme.

Pour commencer, la loi est du ct de l'UE. Elle est dans son bon droit. Il y a une rgle dicte par la communaut du march contre la concurrence dloyale entre tats qui est la mme que celle de l'OMC. Souvenez-vous des accusations des EU contre la France, souponne de subventionner son industrie aronautique, Airbus pour la citer. Donc, les rgles sont tablies au sein de l'UE sous peine de sanctions judiciaires.

Le dilemme que vous soulevez est celui de l'harmonisation fiscale au sein de l'UE. C'est la consquence duale de l'interdiction de l'optimisation fiscale. Car on ne peut pas interdire une entreprise  s'implanter l o bon lui semble au sein de l'UE. Il n'y a d'autre solution qu'interdire les tats membres  faire du dumping fiscal.

Mais qui dit harmonisation fiscale au sein de l'UE dit perte de souverainet. Faut savoir ce que l'on veut et ses consquences.

----------


## Namica

> ... L'europe ne fait rien pour empcher et changer les lois, voir, le peut elle?
> Le plus inquitant pour moi c'est la difficult que l'europe a  s'adapter  ce genre de chose. ...


Le problme est une harmonisation de la fiscalit entre les pays membres de l'Union.
L'Union europenne est issue d'une grande ide de libre change entre les pays membres, en mettant  plus tard, les problmes concernant ;
les droits sociauxla fiscalit (sauf pour les droits de douanes, supprims -- of course -- et la TVA qui est plus ou moins harmonise)
Dire que l'Europe ne fait rien est erron. Elle ne peut pas changer les lois sans l'accord de ses membres, selon un systme de majorit compliqu (majorit simple, qualifie, unanimit, ...) dpendant du sujet de la modification.
Concernant la fiscalit, Le Grand Duch de Luxembourg avait toujours oppos un veto  l'harmonisation fiscale (cela aurait mis au rancard son sacro-saint secret bancaire), bloquant de ce fait toute harmonisation possible sur ce problme.
Toutefois, les choses semblent voluer, puisque maintenant, si je ne mabuse, il y a un accord pour l'change des donnes bancaires sur demande des administrations fiscales.
Mais il faut donc bien comprendre, pour ce que moi j'en comprends, que l'Europe est contrainte par les pays membres eux-mmes.
Pour que lEurope change, il faut que les pays membres changent aussi. Pas d'avancement sans volont commune.




> ... A noter que dans les faits, une partie de la rsolution pourrait tre asser simple en obligeant  facturer dans le pays de l'achat du produit( actuellement facture  l'tranger pour que a ne soit pas compter dans les bnfice en france et donc non impos en france ) ce qui me semblerait normal.


Mais non, ce n'est pas aussi simple que cela. Arrtez de croire que l'endroit de facturation  une incidence sur l'impt des socits des GAFAM.

Ce n'est pas le chiffre d'affaires qui est tax, mais le bnfice. Et le bnfice, les GAFAM le dplace o ils veulent.
Le chiffre d'affaires ralis en France doit tre diminu des charges supportes en France et donc des factures que le sige irlandais met vers la filiale franaise.
Rsultat, le bnfice est rapatri en Irlande et il ne reste quasi rien  taxer en France.
Et la filiale irlandaise doit supporter les charges mises par la filiale des les Camans (ou je ne sais quel autre paradis fiscal).
Rsultat il reste trs peu  taxer en Irlande et ce trs peu bnficie d'un taux d'imposition en Irlande de 0,005 % en 2014.

C'est sur ce dernier point que se pose l'action europenne, car videmment, ce taux est inquitable par rapport aux autres entreprises et l'Europe ne peut pas, lgalement,  faire grand chose de plus.




> ... Mais qui dit harmonisation fiscale au sein de l'UE dit perte de souverainet. Faut savoir ce que l'on veut et ses consquences.


+1 C'est l qu'est l'os hlas.

Si l'Irlande continue de s'opposer  cela, moi, je conseillerais aux autres entreprises irlandaise de rclamer contre leur propre gouvernement, au nom de l'galit de traitement de tout contribuable.
Je vais vite me crer une entreprise en Irlande et rapatrier mon bnfice l-bas.

----------


## Namica

Voir aussi : https://www.developpez.com/actu/1640...caux-illegaux/
A quand le tour des autres GAFAM ?

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> D'une certaine faon l'Irlande  raison de jouer ses atouts. " Le problme n'est pas les joueurs mais le jeu"
> Le principal problme c'est *les rgles europennes qui laisse faire cette optimisation fiscal*...


Et bien non, justement : "*La Commission europenne assigne l'Irlande en justice*" prouve exactement le contraire,  savoir que les rgles europennes interdisent ces pratiques.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et puis, ce sont les Etats-Unis qui sont isols ... La Russie, La Chine, et beaucoup d'autres se rangeraient plutt du ct de l'Europe.


Si l'UE pouvait se rapprocher de la Russie et de la Chine ce serait vraiment gnial, mais ce ne sera malheureusement pas le cas. ( moins d'un miracle)
L'UE est un satellite des USA.
L'UE est hyper atlantiste...




> Mais qui dit harmonisation fiscale au sein de l'UE dit perte de souverainet. Faut savoir ce que l'on veut et ses consquences.


L'UE a dtruit la les souverainets les plus importante des nations, comme le contrle de la monnaie et des frontires.
normment de lois sont imposes  tous les tats membres.

Mais l'UE laissera toujours un peu de libert pour les paradis fiscaux.
Je pense que vous le savez tous, mais il est bon de rappeler que Jean-Claude Juncker a t Ministre luxembourgeois des Finances puis Premier ministre du Luxembourg, donc il va dfendre le droit du Luxembourg d'tre un paradis fiscal.

Sa page wikipedia est assez cool :
Jean Claude Juncker
Directement dans la prsentation :



> Il est peu aprs impliqu dans l'affaire des Luxembourg Leaks, scandale financier concernant des centaines d'accords fiscaux trs avantageux conclus par des multinationales avec le fisc luxembourgeois afin d'chapper aux impts des autres pays europens.


Le gars avant lui c'tait Jos Manuel Duro Barroso et quand il a arrt d'tre prsident de la Commission europenne il s'est fait embaucher par Goldman Sachs...
Les banques et ceux qui ont le pouvoir s'entendent bien.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Ils peuvent accepter et me donner la somme sans lexonration d'impts en France.  ::mrgreen:: 
Ou encore accepter mais donner un "coup de pouce" indirect et lgal  Apple (achat de matriel, implantation dans les coles, prfrences de solutions applicatives dveloppes pour plateformes Apple, etc...).  ::ccool:: 

P.S. : Quand la justice oblige un pot de vin ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Taxe Apple : l'Irlande cde un peu  la pression et promet de commencer  collecter les impts rclams,*
*qui seront placs sur un compte bloqu * 

Fin aot 2016, Apple a t somm par la Commission europenne de verser une somme de 13 milliards deuros  lIrlande pour avantages fiscaux illgaux. C'est en Irlande que se trouve le sige d'Apple en Europe, et c'est l que l'entreprise enregistre tous les bnfices raliss dans cette zone gographique.  

Daprs Margrethe Vestager, commissaire charge de la politique de concurrence, les avantages fiscaux accords  Apple ont permis  la socit de payer beaucoup moins d'impts que les autres socits pendant de nombreuses annes. Ce traitement slectif aurait permis  Apple de se voir appliquer un taux d'imposition effectif de 1 % sur ses bnfices europens en 2003 ; lequel taux aurait diminu jusqu' 0,005 % en 2014, daprs Margrethe Vestager. 

LIrlande et Apple ont fait appel de cette dcision. Le gouvernement irlandais a affirm quApple n'a jamais bnfici de traitement de faveur et que le traitement fiscal qui lui a t appliqu respecte bien les normes en vigueur en Irlande. Par ailleurs, il a accus la Commission d'avoir fait une survaluation des bnfices raliss par les filiales d'Apple se trouvant en Irlande en l'occurrence Apple Sales International (ASI) et Apple Operations Europe (AOE). Selon Dublin, les importantes dcisions qui s'appliquent  ces deux filiales ont t prises aux tats-Unis et par consquent, les bnfices qui en rsultent ne devraient pas leur tre imputs.

L'Irlande a soutenu que  la Commission europenne n'a pas la comptence, selon les rgles en matire d'aide publique,  substituer de faon unilatrale la politique fiscale d'un tat membre par son propre point de vue .

Une situation qui a t gnratrice de tension en Europe. Face au peu dempressement de lIrlande de rcuprer les impts prsums dApple, Bruxelles a lanc une action en justice contre lIrlande en octobre dernier.

Aussi, ce lundi, le gouvernement irlandais a annonc avoir trouv un accord avec lditeur diOS afin de commencer  collecter dbut 2018 les 13 milliards deuros rclams par Bruxelles. 

 Nous avons dsormais trouv un accord avec Apple concernant les principes et le fonctionnement du compte bloqu. Nous pensons que largent commencera  tre vers sur le compte par Apple au cours du premier trimestre de lanne prochaine , a dclar, lundi 4 dcembre, le ministre des Finances, Paschal Donohoe avant une runion avec la commissaire europenne  la concurrence, Margrethe Vestager. Ces propos ont t confirms par son ministre.

Le gouvernement irlandais est cens placer les sommes en jeu sur un compte bloqu en attendant le rsultat des appels du pays et du groupe amricain sur le fond de la dcision europenne.

Samedi dernier, une centaine de militants dAttac (Association pour la taxation des transactions financires et pour l'action citoyenne) a pris dassaut l'Apple Store Opra  Paris quils ont occup pendant environ trois heures, chantant  tue-tte  On arrtera quand Apple payera  et en dployant des banderoles sur les locaux. 

Pour Aurlie Trouv, porte-parole dAttac ,  Apple doit cesser de nier les pratiques fiscales mises en vidence par lenqute de la Commission europenne, retirer son recours auprs de la Cour de Justice de lUE et payer son amende de 13 milliards deuros au plus vite. De plus, nous devons tre en mesure de vrifier que les impts pays par Apple sont en adquation avec ses activits relles. Pour cela, nous exigeons quApple publie son reporting pays par pays ds maintenant et de manire rtroactive sur les dernires annes. 

Source : Le Monde

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ? Aveu de culpabilit ou raction sous la pression ?
 ::fleche::  Bonne nouvelle pour l'Europe ou rsultats mitigs ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Des militants d'Attac ont occup de force l'Apple Store Opra  Paris pendant des heures, exigeant que l'entreprise paye les impts rclams par l'UE

----------


## yoyo3d

Rsultat mitig pour ma part, ok l'Irlande fait un geste officiel pour calmer le jeu et fait les gros yeux tous rouges  Apple "hou c'est pas bien", mais rien ne l'empche de redonner le fric  Apple moyennant une petite com au passage....

----------


## a028762

Que les socits prives cherchent  truander les impots, c'est un sport qu'encouragent les statuts de l'Europe. 
J'espre voir un jour l'Europe homogne sur sa politique fiscale
En attendant, comme la frontire Irlande/Irlande du Nord pose problme pour le Brexit, 
*on n'a qu'* virer l'Irlande de l'Europe, cela rsoudra et le Brexit et les impts en Irlande...  ::mouarf:: 
Ol

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Que les socits prives cherchent  truander les impots, c'est un sport qu'encouragent les statuts de l'Europe. 
> J'espre voir un jour l'Europe homogne sur sa politique fiscale
> En attendant, comme la frontire Irlande/Irlande du Nord pose problme pour le Brexit, 
> *on n'a qu'* virer l'Irlande de l'Europe, cela rsoudra et le Brexit et les impts en Irlande... 
> Ol


Dommage que le Luxembourg n'ai aucun problme de frontire avec les Grands-Btas, a permettrait de les virer eux aussi !  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## koyosama

> Que les socits prives cherchent  truander les impots, c'est un sport qu'encouragent les statuts de l'Europe. 
> J'espre voir un jour l'Europe homogne sur sa politique fiscale
> En attendant, comme la frontire Irlande/Irlande du Nord pose problme pour le Brexit, 
> *on n'a qu'* virer l'Irlande de l'Europe, cela rsoudra et le Brexit et les impts en Irlande... 
> Ol


J'aimerais auss virer l'Irlande de l'Europe, mais tu vas deux messages au monde entier:
Le monde anglais n'est pas le bienvenue et dont les skills qui la compose avecIrlande peut devenir la nouvelle route les exils de Londres, ne leur tend pas la main pour qu'il cre une guerre commerciale qu'on gagnera jamaisQuel message tu vas donner aux mondes, l'Europe est tout sauf exemplaire. Donc virer tout le monde n'est pas trs judicieux et on sera la nouvelle Chine pour les autres pays. Mme les canadiens ne btent rien de l'Europe.Garder l'Irlande pour emmerder le Royaume, je trouve que c'est une bonne ide.

----------


## skillas

Cet article comme beaucoup d'autres prouvent -si besoin est encore- que cette bouffonnerie idologique qu'est la construction europenne est un serpent qui se mord la queue. Les accords multilatraux donnent de bien meilleurs rsultats, et sont plus respectueux des souverainets des pays participants. Bruxelles qui met en route une action judiciaire contre l'Irlande, alors qu'elle ne fait qu'utiliser les regles financieres de la Commission, c'est juste mettre un pansement sur une fracture ouverte: dbile  souhait. A part ceux qui votent macron, je ne sais pas qui ils esperent duper avec ca. Qui veut des impots, se doit d'etre souverain chez lui. Si la Suisse veut imposer les activits de Apple chez elle, il se passera quoi d'apres vous?

----------


## AoCannaille

> Si la Suisse veut imposer les activits de Apple chez elle, il se passera quoi d'apres vous?


Apple augmentera ses tarifs en Suisse ou ne s'y installera pas.
Comme n'importe quel point de la suisse est  moins de 2h de route d'une ville trangre, ceux qui voudront du Apple iront l'acheter  la frontire. La suisse perdra TVA et les quelques emplois qu'apple auraient amen dans ses bagages.
Et c'est l que l'intert de l'UE rentre en jeux, car le plan B est la plupart du temps  beaucoup plus de 2h de route.

----------


## j_erome

Si vous regardez les mentions lgales concernant le site developpez.net, que vous trouverez ici : https://www.developpez.com/legal/, vous constaterez que l'adresse qui y figure se termine par "DE 19711-3258, USA". Ce qui se traduit par developpez.com est une socit immatricule au Delaware qui est un paradis fiscal.

Cet lment apporte un clairage qui me conduit  douter de l'intrt d'avoir cette conversation ici.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Taxe Apple : la justice europenne rejette la demande dintervention des tats-Unis*
*en faveur du fabricant diPhone*

Le gouvernement des tats-Unis vient de voir le rejet de sa demande dintervention en faveur dApple dans le cas doptimisation fiscale opposant la firme de Cupertino  Bruxelles. Pour rappel, cest  la fin du mois daot 2016 quApple a t somm par la Commission europenne de verser une somme de 13 milliards deuros  lIrlande pour avantages fiscaux illgaux. Ces avantages fiscaux ont, daprs la commissaire europenne charge de la politique de concurrence, permis  Apple de payer beaucoup moins d'impts que les autres socits pendant de nombreuses annes ; soit un taux d'imposition effectif de 1 % sur ses bnfices europens en 2003, qui aurait diminu jusqu' 0,005 % en 2014.

Apple et lIrlande se sont opposs  ce redressement fiscal et ont fait appel de la dcision de la Commission europenne. La firme de Tim Cook a saisi le Tribunal gnral de lUnion europenne, la deuxime plus haute instance juridique de lEurope, pour tenter dannuler la dcision de la Commission europenne sinon obtenir une sanction moins lourde.

La dcision avait galement provoqu le mcontentement de Washington qui a demand  intervenir dans le procs pour dfendre le fabricant diPhone.  lappui de leur demande dintervention, les tats-Unis ont fait valoir en premier lieu que leur situation conomique serait affecte par la dcision de la Commission europenne dans la mesure o cette dcision pourrait avoir pour consquence laugmentation des crdits dimpt et des dductions quApple pourrait faire valoir auprs de leurs autorits fiscales, au moment o la socit dciderait de rapatrier les bnfices obtenus par ses filiales off-shore. D'aprs les USA, un tel rapatriement pourrait en effet tre dcid par Apple o ses bnfices pourraient tre traits comme ayant t rapatris,  la suite dune ventuelle rforme fiscale aux tats-Unis. Et dans ce cas, la dcision de lUE ne pourrait quavoir des effets ngatifs sur leurs recettes fiscales et la situation conomique du pays.

La justice europenne remet toutefois en doute la possibilit que les tats-Unis soient directement et de manire certaine touchs par la dcision de la Commission. Le Tribunal note en effet que  les prtendus effets ngatifs sur la situation conomique des USA seraient conditionns par plusieurs vnements, dont la survenance est loin dtre certaine . En effet,  les tats-Unis dAmrique font valoir que leur situation conomique ne se verrait affecte que si Apple dcidait de rapatrier les bnfices de ses filiales off-shore. Or ils nont pas prsent dlments de preuve tablissant le caractre certain du rapatriement des bnfices des filiales off-shore d'Apple. 

 Dautre part, il convient de relever que les tats-Unis dAmrique ne fournissent aucune autre prcision quant  la porte et lentre en vigueur de la rforme fiscale  laquelle ils font rfrence ni nexpliquent comment cette rforme dclencherait le rapatriement des bnfices des filiales off-shore [d'Apple] , peut-on lire dans la dcision du Tribunal. Il estime donc que  les tats-Unis dAmrique nont pas tabli lexistence dun intrt certain  la solution du litige qui rsulterait du prtendu effet ngatif que le remboursement ordonn par la dcision [de la Commission] aurait sur leurs recettes fiscales. 

Ce n'est pas le seul argument des tats-Unis qui a t balay. L'administration Trump a galement soutenu pour justifier sa demande d'intervention que la dcision de Bruxelles nuirait  leurs efforts pour dvelopper des normes en matire de prix de transfert dans le cadre de lOrganisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques (OCDE).   cet gard, il y a lieu de souligner quaucun lien direct apparent nexiste entre la dcision et le dveloppement des normes en matire de prix de transfert dans le cadre de lOCDE et, ce, dautant plus que celles-ci sont tablies de manire collective par les membres de lOCDE et non par les efforts dun seul tat , rpond la justice europenne.  En toute hypothse, les tats-Unis dAmrique navancent aucun lment de preuve spcifique qui taye leur affirmation selon laquelle la dcision attaque nuirait  leurs efforts pour dvelopper ces normes. 

Entre autres arguments, le gouvernement amricain estime que son intervention pourrait aider le Tribunal dans la comprhension du droit fiscal des tats-Unis. Mais le Tribunal rappelle qu'en vertu du statut de la Cour de justice,  une intervention ne peut avoir dautre objet que le soutien des conclusions de lune des parties, ce qui exclut une intervention visant  aider le Tribunal dans la comprhension du droit, tel quavanc par les tats-Unis. 

Autrement dit, la justice europenne estime que les tats-Unis nont pas tabli lexistence dun intrt direct  la solution du litige. Pour cette raison, leur demande d'intervention a t rejete.

Source : Ordonnance du Tribunal

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la tentative dingrence juridique des tats-Unis dans le procs entre Apple et Bruxelles ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le Luxembourg s'oppose au redressement fiscal de 250 millions d'euros d'Amazon ordonn par la Commission europenne

----------


## Jon Shannow

> *Et vous ?*
>  Que pensez-vous de la tentative dingrence juridique des tats-Unis dans le procs entre Apple et Bruxelles ?


J'en pense que les USA font ce que nous ne savons pas faire, et que nous devrions faire, c'est  dire dfendre nos entreprises quand elles sont en difficult dans un autre pays. Aprs, je pense que la dcision de Bruxelles est bonne.

----------


## Zefling

Les USA a donne un peu l'impression, on veut un libralisme, mais surtout quand a nous arrange. Le fait qu'Appel ai pay 0,005 % d'impt est un scandale. Imaginez si toutes les entreprises de l'UE avait un telle taux d'imposition. On n'aurait peut-tre mme pas de quoi payer les guignoles qui nous gouvernent, alors le reste (routes, coles, hpitaux, pompiers, etc.)  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

Apple va payer 38 milliards de dollars dimpt aux Etats-Unis sur ses bnfices  ltranger



> Apple va verser 38 milliards de dollars (31 milliards deuros) au fisc amricain. Conformment  la rforme fiscale vote fin 2017 par le Congrs, la firme  la pomme va devoir payer un impt exceptionnel sur sa trsorerie actuellement stocke  ltranger. A cette occasion, elle devrait rapatrier une partie de ses liquidits aux Etats-Unis, o elle promet par ailleurs dinvestir 30 milliards de dollars et de crer 20 000 emplois lors des cinq prochaines annes.
> 
> Bien quattendue, cette annonce a t transforme en victoire politique par Donald Trump, dont la rforme reste impopulaire dans lopinion publique  dix mois des lections de mi-mandat.  Je vous avais promis que ma politique allait permettre  des entreprises comme Apple de ramener des sommes massives dargent aux Etats-Unis, sest flicit le prsident amricain sur son compte Twitter. Cest un gain norme pour les travailleurs amricains et les Etats-Unis.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Redressement fiscal : l'Irlande va bientt commencer  collecter les 13 milliards d'euros rclams  Apple,*
*qui seront placs sur un compte bloqu * 

Fin aot 2016, Apple a t somm par la Commission europenne de verser une somme de 13 milliards deuros  lIrlande pour avantages fiscaux illgaux. C'est en Irlande que se trouve le sige d'Apple en Europe, et c'est l que l'entreprise enregistre tous les bnfices raliss dans cette zone gographique. 

Daprs Margrethe Vestager, commissaire charge de la politique de concurrence, les avantages fiscaux accords  Apple ont permis  la socit de payer beaucoup moins d'impts que les autres socits pendant de nombreuses annes. Ce traitement slectif aurait permis  Apple de se voir appliquer un taux d'imposition effectif de 1 % sur ses bnfices europens en 2003 ; lequel taux aurait diminu jusqu' 0,005 % en 2014, daprs Margrethe Vestager. 

LIrlande et Apple ont fait appel de cette dcision. Le gouvernement irlandais a affirm quApple n'a jamais bnfici de traitement de faveur et que le traitement fiscal qui lui a t appliqu respecte bien les normes en vigueur en Irlande. Par ailleurs, il a accus la Commission d'avoir fait une survaluation des bnfices raliss par les filiales d'Apple se trouvant en Irlande en l'occurrence Apple Sales International (ASI) et Apple Operations Europe (AOE). Selon Dublin, les importantes dcisions qui s'appliquent  ces deux filiales ont t prises aux tats-Unis et par consquent, les bnfices qui en rsultent ne devraient pas leur tre imputs.

L'Irlande a soutenu que  la Commission europenne n'a pas la comptence, selon les rgles en matire d'aide publique,  substituer de faon unilatrale la politique fiscale d'un tat membre par son propre point de vue. 

Une situation qui a t gnratrice de tension en Europe. Face au peu dempressement de lIrlande de rcuprer les impts prsums dApple, Bruxelles a lanc une action en justice contre lIrlande en octobre dernier.

Aussi, dbut dcembre 2017, le gouvernement irlandais a annonc avoir trouv un accord avec lditeur diOS afin de commencer  collecter dbut 2018 les 13 milliards deuros rclams par Bruxelles.


L'Irlande a dclar ce mardi quelle va commencer  collecter cet argent, bien qu'il soit toujours possible qu'Apple puisse rcuprer l'argent. Comme la dclar le ministre irlandais des Finances, Paschal Donohoe, Apple et lIrlande prvoient que lappel de cette dcision commence cet automne.  La dure des audiences dpendra de la supervision des juges et il ne tiendra plus qu lune ou ou l'autre des parties de prendre d'autres mesures , a-t-il assur.

 Nous nous trouvons maintenant dans la position inhabituelle d'tre obligs de payer rtroactivement des taxes supplmentaires  un gouvernement qui dit que nous ne leur devons pas plus que nous avons dj pay , a dclar le PDG d'Apple Tim Cook dans une lettre en 2016.

Donohoe a rappel que largent sera dtenu par un compte squestre, comme convenu avec Apple en fin 2017. Apple va commencer  effectuer des paiements ce trimestre et aura jusqu la fin du troisime trimestre pour finir ce versement. Les intrts supplmentaires seront calculs aprs la collecte des 13 milliards d'euros.

Il va sans dire que cela ne va pas poser de problme de trsorerie  Apple, mme si laddition est bien sale. Rappelons quApple a dclar avoir dj mis de ct l'argent  cet effet. De plus, la socit dispose toujours de 285,1 milliards de dollars en espces et en titres ngociables, selon son dernier rapport sur son exercice trimestriel.

Source : Reuters

----------


## weed

tres bonne nouvelle  ::):

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Optimisation fiscale : Apple prfre les rencontres prives aux consultations publiques*
*Pour rgler ses litiges de fiscalit avec lUE*

La Commission de lUnion europenne estime que lvasion fiscale cote chaque anne entre 50 et 70 milliards deuros en recettes fiscales perdues aux pays de lUE. Cest un problme endmique auquel ont dcid de sattaquer lUE et les pays membres ces dernires annes.

Cette pratique controverse est essentiellement observe chez les multinationales qui ont tendance  dclarer leurs chiffres daffaires dans des pays o elles bnficient dun faible taux dimposition. Le redressement fiscal de 13 milliards deuros impos  Apple en est la parfaite illustration.


En juillet 2017, le Parlement europen a vot une directive visant  lutter contre lvasion fiscale qui est pratique par les gants de lIT, regroups en gnral sous lappellation GAFA (Google, Amazon, Facebook et Apple), mais cette loi tait accompagne dune clause chappatoire. Le 25 mai dernier, linstitution a convi Apple, lun des membres des GAFA qui a t cit  plusieurs reprises dans des affaires similaires,  venir sexpliquer publiquement devant un comit spcial dsign par ses soins.

Au grand dam du Parlement europen, la firme de Cupertino a tout simplement dcid de ne pas donner suite  cette requte en informant linstitution de sa dcision par un courrier officiel. Pour justifier son rejet, Apple a invoqu des impratifs judiciaires. Lentreprise affirme que lappel quelle a dpos devant la justice europenne pour contester sa condamnation initiale par lUE  rembourser 13 milliards deuros daides illgales  lIrlande ne lui permet pas, du moins pour le moment, de mener des consultations publiques sur des questions pouvant impacter sur lissu de cette procdure. Apple sest, en revanche, montr ouvert  des initiatives pouvant dboucher sur des rencontres prives avec les membres du comit.

Prcisons tout de mme que lappel dpos par lentreprise technologique amricaine ne la dispense pas du paiement anticip de ce montant. Mais tout semble indiquer quApple nest pas prte  se soumettre  cette condamnation ou du moins quelle prfrerait encore laisser trainer les choses. Dans un tel contexte, prendre la parole publiquement sur les questions de fiscalit pourrait savrer un exercice prilleux pour le fabricant de iPhone.

 Aucune entreprise nest au-dessus de la dmocratie ! Nous devrions  prsent retirer les badges des lobbyistes dApple pour accder au Parlement !  a publi sur son compte Twitter leurodput allemand Sven Giegold pour signifier sa dsapprobation face aux agissements du gant technologique amricain.


*Source* : Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Apple, Alphabet, Microsoft, Cisco et Oracle dtiendraient 88 % de leurs liquidits  l'tranger, loin du regard du fisc des USA
 ::fleche::  Paradise Papers : Apple se dfend face aux accusations d'optimisation fiscale offshore et veut apporter des claircissements
 ::fleche::  Google chappe  un redressement fiscal de plus d'un milliard d'euros en France, la justice estime que sa filiale irlandaise n'est pas imposable

----------


## candide02

A l'heure ou le prsident amricain taxe les imports, bloque les ventes  l'Iran on peut se poser la question de la lgre rponse de la France
pourquoi taxer Harley ? cela emmerde peu de monde , cela ruine les concessionnaires, cela donne des voix au M.N. (FN) 

La bonne rponse aurait t de taxer Apple ( socit qui ne paye pas dimpt) de quelques % cela aurait eu un impact fort

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aucune entreprise nest au-dessus de la dmocratie ! *Nous devrions  prsent retirer les badges des lobbyistes dApple pour accder au Parlement !*  a publi sur son compte Twitter leurodput allemand Sven Giegold pour signifier sa dsapprobation face aux agissements du gant technologique amricain.


lol  ::ptdr:: 
Il est marrant cet eurodput allemand, il voudrait qu'un puissant lobby ne puisse pas entrer au parlement de l'union europenne, bonne chance  lui.

Des fois a marche apparemment :
Lobbying. Monsanto exclu du Parlement europen



> Les dputs europens ont retir aux lobbyistes de Monsanto leur droit daccs au Parlement. Un coup dur pour lentreprise amricaine, en pleine campagne pour dfendre la commercialisation du glyphosate.


Par contre Monsanto maintenant c'est Bayer, est-ce qu'ils ont interdit l'accs au parlement europen  Bayer ?
Je crois qu'il est possible de le vrifier, il doit exister une page o on voit tous les rendez-vous, l'UE a fait a pour la transparence.




> Lentreprise affirme que lappel quelle a dpos devant la justice europenne pour contester sa condamnation initiale par lUE  rembourser 13 milliards deuros daides illgales  lIrlande ne lui permet pas, du moins pour le moment, de mener des consultations publiques sur des questions pouvant impacter sur lissu de cette procdure. *Apple sest, en revanche, montr ouvert  des initiatives pouvant dboucher sur des rencontres prives avec les membres du comit.*


C'est trange des rencontres prives, a ne doit pas changer grand chose pour la corruption.

L'Europe est la proie des lobbies, selon Transparency International



> Les gouvernements et les institutions de l'UE sont mins par les lobbies qui s'acharnent  influencer les propositions de loi, pointe le rapport de l'ONG. Elle milite pour un encadrement de ces activits afin d'viter la corruption.


Bruxelles : La Commission serait-elle un nid de corruption et de fainantise ?

----------


## Zirak

> lol 
> Il est marrant cet eurodput allemand, il voudrait qu'un puissant lobby ne puisse pas entrer au parlement de l'union europenne, bonne chance  lui.
> 
> Des fois a marche apparemment :


"lol"  ::roll::

----------


## BenoitM

C'est fou d'arriver  s'auto-casser

----------


## Ryu2000

> "lol"


Tu ne fais pas beaucoup avanc la conversation, au moins moi je montre le cas d'une entreprise exclu du Parlement Europen.
Lintrt c'est de parler du sujet et pas de parler des membres.

Le truc pour Monsanto c'est que l'entreprise a chang de nom (officiellement Bayer a rachet Monsanto, mais en ralit c'est plus Monsanto qui essaie de se faire oublier parce qu'ils ont trop de dossiers).
En recherchant "Bayer exclu du parlement europen" je n'ai pas trouv d'article qui en parle, donc il y a des chances pour que Bayer puisse toujours faire du lobbying au parlement europen  :;): 
Peut tre que j'ai loup l'info, mais apparemment Bayer a toujours le droit de faire du lobbying au parlement europen.
Et je n'arrive pas non plus  retrouver la page qui permet de voir le planning des rendez vous du parlement europen avec les lobbys...

a fait mme l'actualit :
Bayer se dleste du nom Monsanto, symbole dcri de l'agrochimie
Monsanto, un nom devenu trop lourd  porter pour Bayer

Au lieu de Monsanto Round Up se sera Bayer Round Up a change pas grand chose ^^

----------


## Zirak

> Tu ne fais pas beaucoup avanc la conversation, au moins moi je montre le cas d'une entreprise exclu du Parlement Europen.
> Lintrt c'est de parler du sujet et pas de parler des membres.


Je ne vois pas trop ce que j'ai besoin de faire avancer quand tu te contredis toi-mme dans deux phrases  la suite.

Sachant que c'tait possible d'empcher un lobby d'aller au parlement (puisque tu mets le lien), tu aurais d purement et simplement effacer ta 1re phrase o tu te fous de la gueule de ce dput...

----------


## Ryu2000

Bon de toute faon mme si on exclus Apple du Parlement Europen, il y aura toujours des rendez-vous entre les lobbyistes d'Apple et les dputs europen...
Il est probable que l'exclusion de Monsanto ne change rien, puisque si a se trouve Bayer n'est pas exclus. (Monsanto est devenu Bayer)
Au final l'UE n'a pas interdit le glyphosate donc c'est bien que les lobbys ont russi leur job.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

L'UE n'a pas *ENCORE* interdit le glyphosate, elle a dcid de se donner 5 ans pour en sortir et laisser ainsi aux agriculteurs le temps de se retourner. L'objectif initial, qui tait de laisser 15 ans  t ramen  5 ans  l'initiative de la France et  3 ans en France. Je ne vois pas la marque du lobby BAYER dans cette histoire. 

En plus, je ne vois pas de rapport avec le redressement fiscal de Apple ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> En plus, je ne vois pas de rapport avec le redressement fiscal de Apple ?


Parlement Europen => Exclusion lobby.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Parlement Europen => Exclusion lobby.


=> Mauvaise foi.

Le sujet reste : "*Redressement fiscal : l'Irlande va bientt commencer  collecter les 13 milliards d'euros rclams  Apple*" mais comme t'es un spcialiste du hors sujet, tu ne te rends mme plus compte de tes HS. Bayer, Monsanto ou qui que ce soit d'autre ne concerne en rien le sujet ouvert, lobby ou pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le sujet reste : "*Redressement fiscal : l'Irlande va bientt commencer  collecter les 13 milliards d'euros rclams  Apple*"


Justement :



> Aucune entreprise nest au-dessus de la dmocratie ! Nous devrions  prsent retirer les badges des lobbyistes dApple pour accder au Parlement !  a publi sur son compte Twitter leurodput allemand Sven Giegold pour signifier sa dsapprobation face aux agissements du gant technologique amricain.


Il tait compltement de question d'interdire  un lobby d'entrer au parlement europen.

Bon j'abandonne, vous tes beaucoup trop pnible  toujours vouloir chercher la petite bte. Alors que je suis compltement dans le sujet !
Il y a un gars qui veut interdire Apple l'accs au parlement europen, je dis que a va tre difficile mais pas impossible, en donnant une exemple, et vous trouvez que c'est hors sujet... 

Au final Apple va s'arranger en prive, donc parlement europen a ne change rien...



> Apple sest, en revanche, montr ouvert  des initiatives pouvant dboucher sur des rencontres prives avec les membres du comit.


De toute faon pour l'instant Apple ne peut pas mener des consultations publiques sur des questions pouvant impacter sur lissu de cette procdure  cause de lappel quelle a dpos devant la justice europenne.
Donc l il n'y a rien d'autre  faire qu'attendre.

----------


## BenoitM

> Donc l il n'y a rien d'autre  faire qu'attendre.


Et comme toujours 25 postes pour arriver  la mme conclusion... 
Bon et si tu arrtais de flooder le forum s'il il faut attendre? ::roll::

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Envoy par Christian Olivier
> 
> 
> ... Aucune entreprise nest au-dessus de la dmocratie ! Nous devrions  prsent retirer les badges des lobbyistes dApple pour accder au Parlement !  a publi sur son compte Twitter *leurodput allemand Sven Giegold* pour signifier sa dsapprobation face aux agissements *du gant technologique amricain*....
> 
> 
> Il tait compltement de question d'interdire  un lobby d'entrer au parlement europen...


Ce sont les propos d'un Eurodput concernant le seul et unique Apple et tu sautes sur cette seule et unique phrase pour l'tendre  tout et  n'importe quoi.

Pourquoi pas sortir 2 pages de commentaires sur "*Twitter*", vu que dans la phrase il y a : "...son compte Twitter leurodput ...". Ce serait tout autant HS, mais je suis certain que a ne te gnerais pas le moins du monde.

----------


## Braph

Puisque l'on aborde le lobbying:

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*UE : un rapport du Parlement montre qu'Apple n'a pas renonc  ses pratiques d'optimisations fiscales*
*malgr la dcision de la Commission europenne*

Cest  la fin du mois daot 2016 quApple a t somm par la Commission europenne de verser une somme de 13 milliards deuros  lIrlande pour avantages fiscaux illgaux. Ces avantages fiscaux ont, daprs la commissaire europenne charge de la politique de concurrence, permis  Apple de payer beaucoup moins d'impts que les autres socits pendant de nombreuses annes ; soit un taux d'imposition effectif de 1 % sur ses bnfices europens en 2003, qui aurait diminu jusqu' 0,005 % en 2014. Cette amende ne porte donc que sur la priode allant de 2003  2014. Mais aprs 2014 et mme aprs la dcision de la Commission europenne, le fabricant d'iPhone a-t-il mis fin  ses pratiques ? Pas du tout, d'aprs un nouveau rapport du Parlement europen, relay par Librations.

Le rapport commandit par le groupe de la gauche alternative au Parlement montre qu'Apple persiste dans l'optimisation fiscale et toujours avec la complicit de l'Irlande, un pays qui s'est d'ailleurs oppos  la dcision de la Commission europenne.  La multinationale amricaine continue depuis 2015  pratiquer l'vitement fiscal dans l'Union europenne grce  des montages utilisant le nouveau rgime fiscal irlandais , rapporte Librations.

En se fondant sur des estimations en labsence de donnes fiscales claires et lisibles communiques par Apple sur la rpartition de ses revenus, l'tude conclut que le fabricant d'iPhone a pay un impt sur ses bnfices compris entre 1,7 et 8,8 % dans les diffrents pays de lUE entre 2015 et 2017. Soit un vitement fiscal qui reprsente un manque  gagner compris entre 4 et 21 milliards deuros sur la mme priode.

Le rapport prcise que  cette estimation suppose que les provisions d'Apple pour l'impt tranger quivalent  l'argent rellement transfr aux gouvernements trangers . Mais  si nous supposons le scnario hautement probable selon lequel les provisions d'Apple pour l'impt tranger sont substantiellement plus petites que le montant effectivement transfr aux gouvernements trangers, nous estimons qu'Apple peut avoir pay seulement 0,7 % d'impt dans l'UE de 2015  2017 , peut-on lire dans le rapport partag par Librations.

Pour rappel, le taux moyen dimpt sur les bnfices dans lUE est de 21 % et mme dans un pays comme lIrlande, dont le taux est parmi les plus bas du continent, il est de 12,5 %. Apple bnficierait donc, selon le nouveau rapport, d'normes avantages fiscaux. Dune manire plus gnrale, l'tude estime que le taux d'imposition dont a bnfici la firme amricaine pour ses revenus gnrs en dehors du territoire amricain (pas seulement au sein de l'UE) est compris entre 3,7  6,2 %.


Le rapport pointe les mthodes auxquelles Apple continue davoir recours dans ses pratiques dvitement fiscal. Le fisc irlandais a opr une rforme en 2015, mais cela na pas mis fin aux pratiques dvitement fiscal dApple en Europe. Le fabricant d'iPhone a rorganis sa  structure capitaliste  en 2015 pour sadapter  la nouvelle donne fiscale irlandaise. Mais c'est galement la complicit irlandaise qui est mise en avant dans le rapport.

 Quune multinationale tente dchapper  limpt est malheureusement aussi peu surprenant que scandaleux , a dclar leurodpute franaise Marie-Pierre Vieu,  mais loriginalit de cette tude est quelle prouve la complicit active du gouvernement irlandais dans lvasion fiscale dApple , dit-elle.  Et cest ce mme gouvernement qui freine maintenant des quatre fers contre la mise en place de quelque rgle de taxation que ce soit des GAFAM au niveau europen .

La publication de ce rapport tait prvue ce jeudi matin  Bruxelles  loccasion d'une runion organise par la  Commission spciale sur la criminalit financire, loptimisation et lvasion fiscale . Comme d'autres entreprises, Apple a t invit  prendre part  la runion, mais le fabricant d'iPhone aurait dclin l'invitation.

Sources : Librations, Rapport de l'tude

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des conclusions du rapport ?
 ::fleche::  L'UE arrivera-t-elle  trouver une solution efficace contre l'vasion fiscale ?
 ::fleche::  Comment jugez-vous la position de l'Irlande ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Une amende de 5,8 millions d'euros inflige  Apple en Australie, aprs que la firme a refus de rparer des appareils de ses clients
 ::fleche::  iPhone aux USA : Apple pourrait chapper  la hausse des droits de douane infligs  la Chine, l'entreprise craint des reprsailles de Pkin
 ::fleche::  USA : la Cour suprme va statuer dans une affaire antitrust impliquant Apple et son App Store, la firme est accuse de monopole par les consommateurs
 ::fleche::  Apple va amliorer le chiffrement des donnes sur iPhone, une mesure qui ne plait pas aux forces de l'ordre qui le traitent de complice des criminels
 ::fleche::  Apple voudrait empcher que les dveloppeurs puissent  nouveau partager des informations sur vos contacts, en modifiant les rgles de l'App Store

----------


## Ryu2000

> Que pensez-vous des conclusions du rapport ?


Je ne vois rien de neuf l dedans :



> Quune multinationale tente dchapper  limpt est malheureusement aussi peu surprenant que scandaleux , a dclar leurodpute franaise Marie-Pierre Vieu,  *mais loriginalit de cette tude est quelle prouve la complicit active du gouvernement irlandais dans lvasion fiscale dApple* , dit-elle.  *Et cest ce mme gouvernement qui freine maintenant des quatre fers contre la mise en place de quelque rgle de taxation que ce soit des GAFAM au niveau europen* .





> L'UE arrivera-t-elle  trouver une solution efficace contre l'vasion fiscale ?


Elle n'y arrivera pas car les paradis fiscaux de l'UE l'en empcheront.
Vous croyez que le Luxembourg, l'Irlande, Malte et les Pays-Bas vont accepter de perdre leur exception ?
Paradis fiscaux dans l'UE: Oxfam pingle Luxembourg, Irlande, Malte et Pays-Bas

Est-ce que vous connaissez le Prsident de la Commission europenne ?
Est-ce que vous connaissez son pass ?




> Comment jugez-vous la position de l'Irlande ?


Elle a intrt  attirer les grosses entreprises et a ne pas les faire payer d'impt.
C'est son truc.

----------


## pmithrandir

Le probleme de l'irlande, c'est que c'est un pays creux. J'entends par la que si la culture irlandaise est forte, ce pays doit contrbalancer une position gographique hautement desavantageuse. On ne s'en rend pas compte facielment mais traverser les mers reprsente toujours une difficult importante et chere pour les marchandises et les personnes.

A cela il faut ajouter une pnurie de main d'oruvre dans l'IT et une mnurie de logements qui ont fait monter les prix de l'immobilier en fleche... et vous comprendrez pourquoi le gouvernement est assis sur une double bulle qu'il ne peut pas faire exploser.

Si seulement quelques socits partaient, les salaires dans l'IT descendrai immediatement a mesure que la tension sur les postes disparaitrait. 
La bulle immobulire elle aussi n'a de sesn que si on a un afflux positif d'immigr qui doivent bien se loger.


Pour sortir de ce double cercle vicieux, l'irlande devrait investir dans des infrastructures de proximits(tram, metro, ligne de bus rapide, ...) mais ils ont tellement peu de budget que ca leur prend des annes.

Bref, la tension sur l'immobilier ne va pas diminuer, les besoin en salaires non plus, donc le modele ne peut etre remis en cause facilement.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Optimisation fiscale : l'Irlande a collect les 13 milliards  dus par Apple*
*l'argent est dpos sur un compte bloqu en attendant le verdict final*

La commissaire europenne  la concurrence, Margrethe Vestager, a dclar mardi que la Commission europenne allait mettre fin  son action en justice contre Apple pour les avantages fiscaux illgaux dont a bnfici l'entreprise en Irlande. Le ministre irlandais des Finances, Paschal Donohoe, a en effet confirm qu'Apple a vir sur un compte bloqu ddi la totalit des 13 milliards d'euros que la firme de Cupertino a t condamne  payer.


Si l'on doit rsumer les faits, rappelons que c'est  la fin du mois daot 2016 quApple a t somme par la Commission europenne de verser la somme de 13 milliards deuros  lIrlande pour avantages fiscaux illgaux. Ces avantages fiscaux ont, daprs la commissaire europenne charge de la politique de concurrence, permis  Apple de payer beaucoup moins d'impts que les autres socits pendant de nombreuses annes ; soit un taux d'imposition effectif de 1 % sur ses bnfices europens en 2003, qui aurait diminu jusqu' 0,005 % en 2014.

Apple et l'Irlande ont fait appel de la dcision de la Commission europenne. L'Irlande a dcid de se ranger du ct de la firme dirige par Tim Cook pour protger son rgime fiscal attrayant pour les multinationales. Mais aprs avoir t assigne en justice par la Commission europenne, l'Irlande a un peu cd  la pression en dcembre dernier et promis de commencer  collecter les impts dus ; lesquels seront placs sur un compte bloqu en attendant que les juridictions de l'UE donnent leur verdict. Si la totalit des 13 milliards d'euros a dj t vire, on est encore loin d'une victoire de l'UE.

Rappelons aussi qu'Apple n'est pas  l'abri d'un autre assaut de la Commission europenne. Un rapport du Parlement montre en effet que le fabricant d'iPhone n'a pas renonc  ses pratiques d'optimisations fiscales malgr la dcision du rgulateur europen. Le rapport commandit par le groupe de la gauche alternative au Parlement montre qu'Apple persiste dans l'optimisation fiscale et toujours avec la complicit de l'Irlande. Entre 2015 et 2017, Apple aurait encore russi un vitement fiscal qui reprsente un manque  gagner compris entre 4 et 21 milliards deuros, en payant un impt sur ses bnfices compris entre 1,7 et 8,8 % dans les diffrents pays de lUE sur la mme priode.

Source : Margrethe Vestager (Twitter)

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  UE : un rapport du Parlement montre qu'Apple n'a pas renonc  ses pratiques d'optimisations fiscales, malgr la dcision de la Commission europenne
 ::fleche::  Une amende de 5,8 millions d'euros inflige  Apple en Australie, aprs que la firme a refus de rparer des appareils de ses clients
 ::fleche::  USA : la Cour suprme va statuer dans une affaire antitrust impliquant Apple et son App Store, la firme est accuse de monopole par les consommateurs
 ::fleche::  Apple va amliorer le chiffrement des donnes sur iPhone, une mesure qui ne plait pas aux forces de l'ordre qui le traitent de complice des criminels
 ::fleche::  Apple voudrait empcher que les dveloppeurs puissent  nouveau partager des informations sur vos contacts, en modifiant les rgles de l'App Store

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

C'est dj a, mais a reste une paille pour Apple et au pire, a fait 13 milliards de plus dans les caisses de l'Irlande ... sans avoir t oblige de changer son rgime fiscal favorable aux GAFAM.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Un rapport du Parlement montre en effet que le fabricant d'iPhone n'a pas renonc  ses pratiques d'optimisations fiscales malgr la dcision du rgulateur europen.


Le principe de l'optimisation fiscale n'est-il pas d'utiliser tous les moyens lgaux pour payer le moins d'impts possible ?
Les rgles de l'UE permettent de faire ce genre de chose.
Si c'est lgal pourquoi y renoncer ?

Les grosses entreprises s'arrangent pour ne pas faire de bnfices dans les pays o il y a beaucoup dimpts.
Il n'y aura jamais le mme systme dimpts dans toute l'UE, les paradis fiscaux de l'UE prfreraient quitter l'UE plutt que de faire payer des impts normaux  des grosses entreprises.
Avec les paradis fiscaux comme l'Irlande, les grosses entreprises peuvent s'arranger pour bnficier d'un taux prfrentiel.

30/08/2016 :
LA FORMULE MAGIQUE D'APPLE POUR PAYER 0,005% D'IMPT EN EUROPE



> Le secret d'Apple pour raliser ce tour de passe-passe ? D'abord, enregistrer en Irlande l'ensemble des bnfices en Europe, puis s'arranger avec Dublin pour ne soumettre  l'impt qu'une infime partie de ce montant, afin de placer le reste dans une sorte de sige fantme, selon la Commission europenne (dont les conclusions sont contestes par l'Irlande et Apple, qui ont dcid de faire appel de la dcision).
> 
> Deux entits d'Apple bases en Irlande sont concernes: "Apple Sales International", charg de vendre les produits du groupe en Europe, en Afrique, au Moyen-Orient et en Inde, gnrant des milliards d'euros de profit, et "Apple Operations Europe", qui fabrique certaines gammes d'ordinateurs,  l'activit beaucoup moins importante. Toutes deux ont le droit de distribuer les produits Apple en Europe dans le cadre d'un accord avec la maison mre amricaine, qu'elles financent  hauteur de 2 milliards d'euros par an (dductibles) afin de soutenir une partie de la recherche et dveloppement du groupe.
> 
> Ensuite, la technique est simple : *enregistrer en Irlande l'ensemble des bnfices engendrs par les ventes en Europe. Un iPhone achet par un Franais dans un Apple Store  Paris ? Les bnfices partent  Dublin.*
> 
> Puis, entre en scne l'Etat irlandais. Qu'il s'agisse d'"Apple Sales International" ou d'"Apple Operations Europe", la mthode est la mme : depuis 1991, il avalise une rpartition interne totalement artificielle des bnfices. Une partie infime du produit des ventes, issues pourtant de toute l'Europe, est ainsi comptabilise dans la partie irlandaise de chaque entit et soumis  un impt sur les socits de 12,5%.
> 
> Le reste, c'est--dire l'crasante majorit des bnfices, part dans un hypothtique "sige" situ hors du pays, sur lequel l'Etat irlandais se refuse  avoir un droit de regard. Or ces siges ont tout d'un mirage : pas de salaris spcifiques, pas de locaux et aucune capacit oprationnelle lui permettant d'exercer la moindre activit concrte. Seul signe d'existence, des runions occasionnelles des deux Conseils d'administrations, composs de cadres d'Apple employs  temps plein en Irlande. On y cause dividendes, arrangements administratifs et gestion de trsorerie.
> ...


J'ai parl avec un de mec de droite une fois et il a dit "Apple rapporte beaucoup  l'tat grce  la TVA".
Je ne partage pas ce point de vue. (il y a d'autres impts  payer)

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est dj a, mais a reste une paille pour Apple et au pire, a fait 13 milliards de plus dans les caisses de l'Irlande ... sans avoir t oblige de changer son rgime fiscal favorable aux GAFAM.


En fait, les 13 Mds seraient rpartis entre diffrents pays, l'Irlande devant revers les manque a gagner a ces partenaires europenns.

Pour la legislation, elle ne vaut rien si les socits se voient par la suite condamnes a de lourdes amendes. L'incertitude que procure de tels procs, et l'image de marque dteriore n'est jamais une bonne chose.

Donc si il y a condamnation, on peut parier que l'Irlande sera en position de faiblesse et devra revoir sa legislation.

----------


## Sodium

Triste priode que la ntre dans laquelle des socits amassent des centaines de milliards tandis que les gouvernements suppriment les services publics et aides sociales pour conomiser quelques dizaines de millions.




> Le principe de l'optimisation fiscale n'est-il pas d'utiliser tous les moyens lgaux pour payer le moins d'impts possible ?
> Les rgles de l'UE permettent de faire ce genre de chose.
> Si c'est lgal pourquoi y renoncer ?


Parce qu'avoir un minimum d'empathie et de principes n'a jamais fait de mal  personne ?
Quand j'ouvre une porte et qu'une autre personne me suit, aucune loi ne m'oblige  la lui tenir ouverte et je le fais quand-mme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Parce qu'avoir un minimum d'empathie et de principes n'a jamais fait de mal  personne ?


Une multinationale n'a pas sentiment, pas d'thique, pas de morale.
Elle est prte  tout exploiter pour son profit, elle fera travailler des enfants et polluera la plante.

Elle va acheter quelques trawatt-heure vert pour se faire passer respectueuse de l'environnement, et voil...

----------


## Anselme45

> Une multinationale n'a pas sentiment, pas d'thique, pas de morale.
> Elle est prte  tout exploiter pour son profit, elle fera travailler des enfants et polluera la plante.
> 
> Elle va acheter quelques trawatt-heure vert pour se faire passer respectueuse de l'environnement, et voil...


"elle fera travailler des enfants"?

Il faut utiliser ici le verbe au prsent: "elle FAIT travailler des enfants"

2 exemples pour Apple:

http://www.lavoixdunord.fr/267721/ar...-sous-traitant

----------


## Anselme45

L'Irlande fait tout pour ne pas avoir  encaisser ces 13 milliards de la part d'Apple!

C'est sous la pression de l'UE que l'Irlande a fini  contre coeur par taxer Apple et maintenant le pays place l'argent sur un compte bloqu pour bien signifier que le gouvernement fera tout son possible pour rendre cet argent  la multinationale.

C'est une honte... Dommage que le citoyen Lambda ne profite pas de ce genre de sollicitude de la part de son bureau des impts!  ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dommage que le citoyen Lambda ne profite pas de ce genre de sollicitude de la part de son bureau des impts!


Si t'es milliardaire l'Irlande peut te faire un taux d'impt spcialement pour toi. (ainsi que le Luxembourg, les Pays-Bas et Malte)

Comme avec Starbucks par exemple :
Comment Starbucks chappe toujours aux impts en France malgr ses bnfices



> Si depuis les rvlations de la Commission, Starbucks a t pri de repenser les rouages de ce montage financier - la socit Alki LP ayant t liquide - le groupe continue de bnficier de la complicit de certains tats, comme *la Suisse ou encore les Pays-Bas, qui ont respectivement conclu avec la firme amricaine des accords spcifiques permettant de rduire fortement son taux dimposition*...


C'est facile pour les multinationales dans les pays de l'UE, il faut juste :
- bricoler pour ne pas faire de bnfice dans les pays o les impts sont levs
- s'arranger avec un paradis fiscal

Starbucks, Amazon et Google sous le feu des dputs britanniques



> De son ct, le directeur financier de Starbucks, Troy Alstead, a d expliquer *comment son employeur tait parvenu  dclarer des pertes au fisc britannique pendant 13 ans sans interruption.*
> 
> "Soit vous grez mal l'entreprise, soit il y a un truc", a estim le dput Austin Mitchell.
> 
> Une enqute de Reuters avait rvl le mois dernier que Starbucks n'avait pay aucun impt sur les socits au Royaume-Uni depuis trois ans et seulement 8,6 millions de livres depuis 1998, alors qu'il y avait ralis 3,1 milliards de chiffre d'affaires.





> Il faut utiliser ici le verbe au prsent


Certes, mais le truc  comprendre c'est que les multinationales sont prte  tout pour l'argent.
Ce n'est pas en ayant une conscience (facult ou fait de porter des jugements de valeur sur ses propres actes) que tu deviens riche...

----------


## rawsrc

> J'ai parl avec un de mec de droite une fois et il a dit "Apple rapporte beaucoup  l'tat grce  la TVA".


Cette rflexion est trs proche de celle de beaucoup d'autres socits qui analysent qu'elles contribuent dj bien suffisamment  la socit civile en reversant TVA + charges sociales + charges patronales + impts fonciers  l'Etat.
Donc en consquence, cela suffit amplement et s'arrangent pour avoir un rsultat proche de zro. Le reliquat qui reste (bnfices) ne regarde pas l'Etat. L'Etat est dj pay et mme grassement.
Beaucoup de patrons partagent ce point de vue... anglo-saxon.

Comment veux-tu mettre tout le monde d'accord, hein ??

----------


## Ryu2000

> Beaucoup de patrons partagent ce point de vue... anglo-saxon.


Ah ben tiens c'est marrant c'tait un anglais qui m'avait dit a.
En Angleterre il passe pour quelqu'un de trs  gauche, en France il passe pour quelqu'un de trs  droite.
Mais c'est n'importe quoi, il n'y a pas que TVA + charges sociales + charges patronales + impts fonciers, il y a d'autres impts !
Apple, Amazon, Starbucks, etc, doivent payer la blinde dimpt et c'est tout.
Ils dtruisent le mtier dnormment de gens.

Le petit patron d'une entreprise de 2 employs va payer ses impts, et il va faire faillite parce que le RSI lui demande beaucoup trop d'argent et qu'il ne sait pas qu'en fait il n'est pas du tout oblig de passer par a. (il y a une loi de l'UE qui fait que tu peux passer par n'importe quelle entreprise spcialis, voir le travail de Thierry Borne)

En plus la TVA ce n'est pas Apple qui l'a paie ce sont les clients.
Donc encore une fois les petits se font marcher dessus et les riches sont protgs.
Apple fait du chiffre d'affaire, il doit payer.




> Comment veux-tu mettre tout le monde d'accord, hein ??


Dans une certaine fourchette plus tu gagnes d'argent plus le pourcentage dimpt augmente, mais arriv  un stade c'est l'inverse, le pourcentage diminue, ce n'est pas normal !
Le pourcentage d'impt ne devrait pas tre plus faible chez les riches ! (au contraire...)

Bon aprs ils ont la combine pour masquer leur patrimoine (comme Macron par exemple).

Exclusif - La fraude fiscale explose et atteint les 100 milliards d'euros !



> Jamais la fraude fiscale na t aussi importante et jamais les contrles nont t aussi faibles. Cest le triste constat auquel aboutit le rapport tabli par le syndicat Solidaires-Finances publiques que Marianne dvoile cette semaine. La dernire livraison de cette tude quinquennale estime dans sa fourchette haute  100 milliards deuros le manque  gagner pour les caisses de lEtat, sans compter donc les fraudes aux prlvements sociaux qui grvent, elles, celles de la Scu. Vingt milliards supplmentaires par rapport  lestimation ralise il y a cinq ans. Le syndicat nest pas le seul  tenter de mesurer ce phnomne. Des ONG fournissent galement des statistiques. Oxfam avance un chiffre allant de 60  80 milliards deuros. Prs de 200 milliards deuros pour lassociation Tax Justice Network, mandate en 2012 par le groupe socialiste au Parlement europen, qui additionne fraude fiscale et sociale. Mais une chose est sre : toutes les estimations convergent.


L'Assemble autorise les entreprises accuses de fraude fiscale  s'en sortir par une simple amende



> La pnalisation de la fraude fiscale en prend un coup. Dans la nuit de mardi  ce mercredi 19 septembre, les dputs ont vot l'extension de la convention judiciaire d'intrt public (CJIP)  la fraude fiscale. En clair, les entreprises fraudeuses vont dsormais pouvoir viter toute poursuite en justice en s'acquittant d'une amende. Une disposition vote deux jours aprs que Grald Darmanin, ministre des Comptes publics, a affich en ces termes sa dtermination  lutter contre les resquilleurs : "Frauder l'impt, c'est videmment tout  fait inacceptable, c'est un coup de canif, voire un coup de poignard au pacte rpublicain".

----------


## Le Vendangeur Masqu

> C'est dj a, mais a reste une paille pour Apple et au pire, a fait 13 milliards de plus dans les caisses de l'Irlande ... sans avoir t oblige de changer son rgime fiscal favorable aux GAFAM.


Et bien non pour l'instant l'Irlande n'a pas reu un centime, tout l'argent est sur un compte bloqu, que le fisc rcuprera uniquement si le procs lui est favorable. Et pourtant c'est vraiment pas gagn car il n'y a aucun article qui puisse faire condamner Apple.
J'avais lu le dossier de presse de la Commission et j'avais bien not  l'poque que les dtails juridiques taient quasiment inexistant.  quelle loi se rfre t-on ? On ne sait pas

On rappellera que tout ce qu'a fait Apple c'est demander une rduction  l'Irlande. Vous pouvez en faire de mme, jamais on ne vous condamnera pour l'avoir qumande.
L o a coince c'est que le pays lui a accord cette rduction, et que la Commission estime qu'elle n'aurait pas d.
Sauf que si fautif il y a c'est l'Irlande en ne respectant pas le droit Europen (et encore a reste  prouver...), car Apple comme tout un chacun ne peut tre fautif de demander et d'obtenir une rduction d'impt !

----------


## BenoitM

> Et bien non pour l'instant l'Irlande n'a pas reu un centime, tout l'argent est sur un compte bloqu, que le fisc rcuprera uniquement si le procs lui est favorable. Et pourtant c'est vraiment pas gagn car il n'y a aucun article qui puisse faire condamner Apple.
> J'avais lu le dossier de presse de la Commission et j'avais bien not  l'poque que les dtails juridiques taient quasiment inexistant.  quelle loi se rfre t-on ? On ne sait pas
> 
> On rappellera que tout ce qu'a fait Apple c'est demander une rduction  l'Irlande. Vous pouvez en faire de mme, jamais on ne vous condamnera pour l'avoir qumande.
> L o a coince c'est que le pays lui a accord cette rduction, et que la Commission estime qu'elle n'aurait pas d.
> Sauf que si fautif il y a c'est l'Irlande en ne respectant pas le droit Europen (et encore a reste  prouver...), car Apple comme tout un chacun ne peut tre fautif de demander et d'obtenir une rduction d'impt !


Euh si ca s'appelle des aides d'tats et elles peuvent tre  considrs comme illgales.

Et vu que Irlande n'a pas donn les mme aides  tout le monde celle-ci peuvent tre refuser et donc c'est pour ca que Apple pourrait devoir rembourser.




> Apple comme tout un chacun ne peut tre fautif de demander et d'obtenir une rduction d'impt !


Ca dpend la faon de le demander, mais sinon ca peut mme s'appeler de la corruption et du chantage  :;): 
(mais bon a premire vue le "chantage/menace" sur les hommes politique de la par de multinational   est tolrable)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ca dpend la faon de le demander, mais sinon ca peut mme s'appeler de la corruption et du chantage


Apple a respect le protocole de l'Irlande.
Starbucks a respect le protocole des Pays-Bas.
etc.

Ces pays sont trs content d'offrir un traitement de faveur  ces entreprises.
Il me semble que c'est important pour un paradis fiscal t'attirer des grosses entreprises.

----------


## BenoitM

> Apple a respect le protocole de l'Irlande.
> Starbucks a respect le protocole des Pays-Bas.
> etc.
> Ces pays sont trs content d'offrir un traitement de faveur  ces entreprises.
> Il me semble que c'est important pour un paradis fiscal t'attirer des grosses entreprises.


Mais ce protocole est interdit par l'UE car considre comme des aides d'tats.

Et on ne reproche pas  l'Irlande ou au Luxembourg d'tre des paradis fiscaux mais d'avoir donner des avantages  des entreprises spcifiques et donc de nuire  la concurrence "loyal".

----------


## Ryu2000

> d'avoir donner des avantages  des entreprises spcifiques et donc de nuire  la concurrence "loyal".


Il n'y a pas de concurrence "loyal" au sein de l'UE.
Les salaires, les charges, les taxes, les impts sont diffrents dans chaque pays.
Produire en France cote beaucoup plus chre que produire en Pologne. (et on a pas le droit de se dfendre face aux autres pays)
L'UE profite  certains pays plus que d'autre.
En principe c'est l'Allemagne qui en profite le plus.

Je crois qu'il n'y a pas qu'Apple qui passe par l'Irlande :
Google chappe  plus d'un milliard d'euros d'arrirs d'impts en France
_Le tribunal administratif a tranch, mercredi, en faveur de Google dans un diffrend qui lopposait au fisc franais sur sa filiale irlandaise. Le gant de lInternet n'aura pas  rgler les 1,115 milliard deuros darrirs dimpts rclams._

Facebook n'a pay que 1,16 million d'euros d'impts en France en 2016
_Mais pour ce faire, encore faudrait-il pouvoir remettre en cause le vaste montage d'optimisation fiscale mis en place par le gant californien. La majorit des recettes de Facebook en France est en effet encaisse par des filiales installes  l'tranger, o la fiscalit est plus avantageuse pour les entreprises. Officiellement, la filiale franaise est uniquement charge du marketing, ainsi que de la recherche et dveloppement. Ainsi, la publicit qui cible directement les internautes franais est en ralit facture depuis l'Irlande._

L'UE a perdu 5,4 milliards d'euros de revenus fiscaux en impts de Google et Facebook
_ peine 1% d'impt pay dans l'UE. Google et Facebook ont en commun de transfrer l'essentiel de leurs profits europens en Irlande, o le taux d'imposition sur les socits est le plus faible de l'UE. Le rapport de l'eurodput socialiste Paul Tang souligne que Google paie hors de l'UE des impts reprsentant 9% de son chiffre d'affaires et que cette proportion tombe  0,82% dans l'UE. Pour Facebook, le ratio est de moins de 0,10% alors qu'ailleurs le rseau social paie des impts reprsentant entre 28 et 34% de son chiffre d'affaires, ajoute-t-il._

====
L'histoire tait un peu bizarre  un moment :
Apple a obtenu un taux d'imposition, en Irlande, "parmi les plus avantageux au monde"
_Bruxelles demande  Apple de rembourser  l'Irlande 13 milliards d'avantages fiscaux. Une dcision juge par Tim Cook, le PDG du gant amricain, de "stupidit politique absolue"._
C'tait bizarre que l'UE demande  Apple de payer plus dimpt en Irlande alors que c'est l'Irlande qui a accord un traitement de faveur  Apple (taux d'imposition  0,005%), donc l'Irlande ne voulait pas toucher plus d'argent de la part d'Apple...
L'Irlande n'avait rien demand  l'UE, tout tait "OK" pour elle.

Je ne pense pas que l'UE puisse forcer l'Irlande a augmenter les taux d'impositions spciaux qu'elle a accord  Apple, Google, Facebook, etc.
Il semblerait que si l'Irlande veut donner un taux d'imposition de 0,005%  une entreprise, elle est libre de le faire.
Parce que si on force l'Irlande  augmenter ses taux d'impositions personnalis, il faudra forcer le Luxembourg  faire de mme.
Je vois mal Juncker faire en sorte que les entreprises paient plus d'impts au Luxembourg.

J'ai peut tre rien compris, mais pour l'instant j'ai pas vu de procs UE vs Irlande.
J'ai peut tre loup le moment o l'UE a demand  l'Irlande d'augmenter ses taux d'imposition prfrentiels.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Redressement fiscal Apple : Bruxelles annule son action en justice contre l'Irlande,*
*pour non application de la dcision de la commission europenne * 

 la fin du mois daot 2016, Apple a t somme par la Commission europenne de verser la somme de 13 milliards deuros  lIrlande pour avantages fiscaux illgaux. Ces avantages fiscaux ont, daprs la commissaire europenne charge de la politique de concurrence, permis  Apple de payer beaucoup moins d'impts que les autres socits pendant de nombreuses annes ; soit un taux d'imposition effectif de 1 % sur ses bnfices europens en 2003, qui aurait diminu jusqu' 0,005 % en 2014.

Apple et l'Irlande ont fait appel de la dcision de la Commission europenne. L'Irlande a dcid de se ranger du ct de la firme dirige par Tim Cook pour protger son rgime fiscal attrayant pour les multinationales. Mais aprs avoir t assigne en justice par la Commission europenne, l'Irlande a un peu cd  la pression en dcembre dernier et promis de commencer  collecter les impts dus ; lesquels seront placs sur un compte bloqu en attendant que les juridictions de l'UE donnent leur verdict.

En septembre 2018, la commissaire europenne  la concurrence, Margrethe Vestager, a dclar :  Je suis galement heureuse de confirmer que l'Irlande a maintenant recouvr l'intgralit de l'aide illgale d'Apple. Le montant final rcupr est de 14,3 milliards deuros, dont environ 1,2 milliard deuros dintrts. Cet argent sera plac dans un compte squestre, en attendant l'issue de l'appel en cours de la dcision de la Commission devant les tribunaux de l'UE. Cela signifie que nous pouvons procder  la clture de la procdure d'infraction  l'encontre de l'Irlande pour non-application de la dcision .

Le ministre irlandais des Finances, Paschal Donohoe, a en effet confirm qu'Apple a vir sur un compte bloqu ddi la totalit des 13 milliards d'euros que la firme de Cupertino a t condamne  payer.


Ce nest quhier que cette action a t officiellement arrte. Dans un communiqu, nous pouvons lire :

  la suite de la confirmation par l'Irlande que le recouvrement intgral des aides d'tat illgales accordes  Apple a t finalis, la Commission a dcid aujourd'hui de retirer son action en justice contre l'Irlande. Le 30 aot 2016, la Commission a adopt une dcision relative aux aides d'tat selon laquelle l'Irlande avait accord  Apple des avantages fiscaux indus pouvant aller jusqu' 13 milliards d'euros. La Commission a conclu que ces avantages fiscaux taient illgaux au regard des rgles de l'UE en matire d'aides d'tat, puisqu'ils permettaient  Apple de payer beaucoup moins d'impt sur les bnfices raliss en Irlande que d'autres socits soumises au mme droit fiscal national et ordonnaient  l'Irlande de rcuprer le montant de l'impt qui aurait d tre pay. pay par Apple. Le dlai imparti  l'Irlande pour mettre en uvre la dcision de la Commission et rcuprer l'aide d'tat illgale tait le 3 janvier 2017. Compte tenu du retard dans la rcupration, le 4 octobre 2017, la Commission a renvoy l'Irlande devant la Cour de justice des Communauts europennes pour non-rcupration de l'aide d'tat illgale. accord  Apple. Le 6 septembre 2018, l'Irlande a achev la rcupration de l'aide. Un montant total de 14,3 milliards d'euros, intrts compris, a t rembours par Apple dans un fonds squestr dans l'attente des dcisions dfinitives des juridictions de l'Union dans les recours en annulation de la dcision de la Commission introduits par l'Irlande (Affaire T-778/16) et Apple (Affaire T- 892/16). Compte tenu du fait que le versement au fonds d'entiercement de l'aide illgale a supprim la distorsion de concurrence cause par cette aide, la Commission a dcid aujourd'hui de retirer le recours form par la Cour . 

En clair, si la totalit des 13 milliards d'euros a dj t vire en plus du milliard deuros dintrts, nous sommes encore loin d'une victoire de l'UE qui devra attendre les dcisions de justice.

Source : Commission europenne

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  MacBook : les nouveaux claviers papillon de 3e gnration prsentent encore des dysfonctionnements, malgr les amliorations annonces par Apple
 ::fleche::  Apple lance un portail qui permet aux utilisateurs US de retrouver toutes les donnes que la firme collecte et de les tlcharger
 ::fleche::  Apple indique qu'en 23 jours, le taux d'adoption d'iOS 12 a atteint 50 % pour les appareils actifs, et 53 % pour les appareils vendus depuis 2014
 ::fleche::  Apple  l'Australie:  Ce n'est pas le moment d'affaiblir le chiffrement , l'entreprise fait valoir que ce projet de loi n'est pas la solution
 ::fleche::  Avec un contrat de 600 millions de $, Apple va se lancer dans la production de puces en Europe grce  l'acquisition de Dialog Semiconductor

----------


## pmithrandir

> En clair, si la totalit des 13 milliards d'euros a dj t vire en plus du milliard deuros dintrts, nous sommes encore loin d'une victoire de l'UE qui devra attendre les dcisions de justice.


Non, en clair, il y avait 2 actions lgales en cours : 
 - la premire pour aide d'tat illgale qui est touojurs en attente de jugement
 - la seconde  l'encontre de l'Irlande pour les forcer  mettre sous sequestre les 13Mds d'euros ainsi que les intrets.

C'est uniquement la seconde qui est ferme puisque l'irlande s'est execute. Tard, mais elle l'a fait quand mme.

C'est donc une victoire de plus pour la commisssion qui clot un dossier ou un pays essayait de ne pas respecter les rgles.

On verra dans la procdure finale si les 14,2 Mds seront confirms ou pas... avec, je vous le rappelle, une partie de ce pecule qui reviendrait  la France.

----------


## byrautor

_En clair, si la totalit des 13 milliards d'euros a dj t vire en plus du milliard deuros dintrts, nous sommes encore loin d'une victoire de l'UE qui devra attendre les dcisions de justice._

Et on jongle avec les milliards et avec le temps et avec notre argent :  
J'aurais du choisir le "mtier" d'avocat ou de juge !

Il n'y a plus d'Etats, que des tribunaux !

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## byrautor

22

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Apple accepte de verser prs de 500 millions d'euros d'arrirs d'impts au fisc franais,*
*une victoire pour Bercy ? * 

En mai 2017, nous vous rapportions que le fisc franais a notifi  Apple un redressement fiscal portant sur les exercices de 2012  2014. Les services de Bercy rclamaient  la filiale franaise dApple le paiement de 12,2 millions deuros.

Prcisment, la filiale redresse est Apple Retail France EURL, la filiale qui opre les Apple Stores franais, et non Apple Sarl France qui est en charge du marketing. Cette filiale a t cre en 2005, quelques annes avant l'ouverture du premier Apple Store au Louvre en 2009. Dficitaire jusqu'en 2013, elle n'a commenc  payer des impts qu' partir de cette anne-l. Sur l'exercice clos fin septembre 2016, elle est retombe dans le rouge ( cause de la provision pour redressement fiscal), perdant 9,4 millions d'euros, sur un chiffre d'affaires de 623 millions.

En effet, par l'effet des prix de transfert (qui est un mcanisme d'optimisation consistant  transfrer des revenus raliss dans un pays, vers un autre tat possdant une fiscalit plus avantageuse, comme l'Irlande), les ventes physiques sont certes dclares en France, mais toutes les ventes indirectes de produits via des tiers sont factures depuis l'Irlande et se trouvent ainsi exonres d'impt franais. Mme chose pour les ventes ralises via iTunes (applications, chansons...), qui sont effectues depuis le Luxembourg.

Les deux filiales ont dclar donc au fisc franais 700 millions d'euros de chiffre d'affaires. C'est une fraction du chiffre d'affaires effectivement ralis par Apple en France, estim  4,3 milliards d'euros.

Comme le rapportait alors lExpress, cette action du fisc hexagonal sinscrit dans une opration plus vaste portant sur un redressement fiscal dApple France pour plus de 400 millions deuros sur les exercices 2011, 2012 et 2013.

Rappelons que l'Italie a russi  faire plier Apple en obligeant lentreprise  sacquitter de 318 millions d'euros d'impts en 2015 mme si, il faut le prciser, ce redressement a t revu  la baisse aprs ngociation avec les autorits.  l'origine, l'addition se montait  879 millions d'euros.


Apple avait alors publi un communiqu li  cette affaire.




> Apple est un puissant moteur de croissance en France et nous sommes trs fiers que notre investissement et notre innovation soient  lorigine de la cration de 180 000 emplois locaux, dont plus de 160 000 qui nexistaient pas avant que nous lancions lApp Store en 2008. Les dveloppeurs franais ont cr plus de 50 000 applications et ont gagn plus dun milliard deuros en les proposant  des clients dans le monde entier. 
> 
> Nos 20 magasins accueillent des millions de personnes chaque anne et ont des retombes conomiques positives sur dautres commerants  travers le pays.
> 
> En tant que plus grand contribuable au monde, nous savons que le paiement dimpts est une contribution importante  la socit et nous payons tout ce que nous devons partout o nous sommes implants.


*Apple accepte de verser 500 millions deuros*

Comme l'annonce L'Express, les services fiscaux de Bercy ont russi  convaincre la firme  la pomme de lui rgler prs de 500 millions d'euros, correspondant  10 ans d'arrirs d'impts, et mettre un terme  ce litige.  Depuis dj plusieurs mois, des ngociations secrtes sur ce sujet ont dbut avec la Direction des vrifications nationales et internationales (DVNI) de Bercy. Mais il faut attendre la fin du mois de dcembre pour qu'un accord confidentiel soit finalement trouv , ont indiqu nos confrres. 

Contact par le Figaro, Apple a officiellement ragi  cette information, confirmant la signature rcente d'un accord, qui apparatra dans les prochains comptes de l'entreprise. Voici la dclaration de la socit dans son intgralit:




> Nous sommes fiers de la contribution d'Apple  l'conomie franaise notamment grce aux centaines de milliers d'emplois lis  l'expansion de l'conomie des applications iOS, nos centaines de fournisseurs et le renforcement de nos quipes sur le territoire. Les dveloppeurs franais ont gnr 1,3 milliard d'euros  travers la vente de leurs applications sur l'App Store dans le monde entier et l'anne dernire, nous avons investi un montant de 800 millions d'euros dans la sous-traitance en France. Au total, notre activit en France soutient prs de 240.000 emplois sur l'ensemble du territoire. Nous savons le rle important que jouent les impts dans la socit et nous payons nos impts dans tous les pays o nous oprons, en pleine conformit avec les lois et pratiques en vigueur au niveau local. En tant qu'entreprise multinationale, Apple est rgulirement audit par les autorits fiscales du monde entier. L'administration fiscale franaise a rcemment conclu un audit pluriannuel sur les comptes franais de la socit et l'ajustement sera communiqu dans nos comptes publics.


Sources : L'Express, Le Figaro

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que ce montant soit suffisant ? 
 ::fleche::  Cela constitue-t-il, selon vous, une victoire pour Bercy ou est-ce simplement de la poudre aux yeux pour endormir les poursuites du fisc ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Cisco soutient les appels lancs par Microsoft et Apple pour la mise sur pied d'une version US du RGPD
 ::fleche::  Des enfants de  riches  trichent  l'cole en se servant de l'Apple Watch, la montre connecte du gant de la marque  la pomme
 ::fleche::  Apple ralentit votre iPhone, mais explique pourquoi vous ne pouvez lui en tenir rigueur en comparant les mises  jour iOS aux rnovations de cuisine
 ::fleche::  Apple note une forte croissance de ses activits de service au 1T19, mais note que les ventes de l'iPhone ont chut pour la premire fois
 ::fleche::  Un bogue majeur affectant l'appli FaceTime d'Apple permet d'espionner le destinataire d'un appel avant que ce dernier ne dcroche sur son iPhone

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Apple attaque en justice la dcision de la Commission europenne qui l'a oblige  verser 13 milliards d'euros  l'Irlande,*
*pour avantages fiscaux illgaux * 

Fin aot 2016, Apple a t somm par la Commission europenne de verser une somme de 13 milliards deuros  lIrlande pour avantages fiscaux illgaux. C'est en Irlande que se trouve le sige d'Apple en Europe, et c'est l que l'entreprise enregistre tous les bnfices raliss dans cette zone gographique.

Daprs Margrethe Vestager, commissaire charge de la politique de concurrence, les avantages fiscaux accords  Apple ont permis  la socit de payer beaucoup moins d'impts que les autres socits pendant de nombreuses annes. Ce traitement slectif aurait permis  Apple de se voir appliquer un taux d'imposition effectif de 1 % sur ses bnfices europens en 2003 ; lequel taux aurait diminu jusqu' 0,005 % en 2014, daprs Margrethe Vestager.

LIrlande et Apple ont fait appel de cette dcision. Le gouvernement irlandais a affirm quApple n'a jamais bnfici de traitement de faveur et que le traitement fiscal qui lui a t appliqu respecte bien les normes en vigueur en Irlande. Par ailleurs, il a accus la Commission d'avoir fait une survaluation des bnfices raliss par les filiales d'Apple se trouvant en Irlande en l'occurrence Apple Sales International (ASI) et Apple Operations Europe (AOE). Selon Dublin, les importantes dcisions qui s'appliquent  ces deux filiales ont t prises aux tats-Unis et par consquent, les bnfices qui en rsultent ne devraient pas leur tre imputs.

L'Irlande a soutenu que  la Commission europenne n'a pas la comptence, selon les rgles en matire d'aide publique,  substituer de faon unilatrale la politique fiscale d'un tat membre par son propre point de vue. 

Une situation qui a t gnratrice de tension en Europe. Face au peu dempressement de lIrlande de rcuprer les impts prsums dApple, Bruxelles a lanc une action en justice contre lIrlande en octobre 2017. Aussi, dbut dcembre 2017, le gouvernement irlandais a annonc avoir trouv un accord avec lditeur diOS afin de commencer  collecter dbut 2018 les 13 milliards deuros rclams par Bruxelles.

Il a fallu attendre septembre 2018 pour que ce montant soit entirement collect, , bien qu'il soit toujours possible qu'Apple puisse rcuprer l'argent. 


*Apple s'attaque  cette dcision*

Apple va lancer mardi un recours juridictionnel contre l'ordre de la Commission europenne de payer ces 13 milliards deuros darrirs dimpts dans le cadre de la campagne de rpression mene par lUE contre lvasion fiscale des multinationales. 

Le fabricant d'iPhone devrait envoyer une dlgation de six personnes dirige par le directeur financier, Luca Maestri,  l'audience de deux jours devant le tribunal de grande instance de Luxembourg, le deuxime tribunal de l'UE. Apple devrait faire valoir qu'il n'a rien fait de mal, car il avait suivi les lois fiscales irlandaise et amricaine. L'diteur a prsent des arguments similaires dans un blog  la suite de la dcision fiscale prise par lUnion europenne il y a deux ans. Il dira  la cour que la majeure partie de ses taxes est due aux tats-Unis, car la majeure partie de la valeur de ses produits, y compris la conception, lingnierie et le dveloppement, y est cre.

LIrlande, qui a accus la Commission davoir outrepass ses pouvoirs et port atteinte  la souverainet nationale des tats membres sur les questions fiscales, conteste galement la dcision de lUE. 

Le rgime fiscal irlandais est un attrait essentiel pour les socits multinationales, qui emploient environ 10% de la main-duvre du pays. Le Luxembourg soutient l'Irlande tandis que la Pologne soutient la Commission. Vestager s'est galement intresse aux transactions avantageuses proposes par les Pays-Bas  Starbucks, du Luxembourg  Amazon, Fiat et Engie, ainsi qu' un rgime fiscal britannique pour les multinationales .

La rpression fiscale de l'excutif europen a connu un revers en fvrier dernier lorsque le Tribunal a annul sa dcision contre un allgement fiscal belge bnficiant  BP, BASF et  plus de 30 autres multinationales, affirmant qu'il ne s'agissait pas un rgime d'aide d'Etat. Cependant, la Commission a relanc cette affaire lundi.


Larticle 107 du Trait sur le Fonctionnement de lUnion Europenne (TFUE) interdit en principe les aides octroyes par les personnes publiques aux entreprises. Ainsi, lalina 1 nonce que  sauf drogations prvues par les traits, sont incompatibles avec le march intrieur, dans la mesure o elles affectent les changes entre tats membres, les aides accordes par les tats ou au moyen de ressources d'tat sous quelque forme que ce soit qui faussent ou qui menacent de fausser la concurrence en favorisant certaines entreprises ou certaines productions .

On peut, en consquence, qualifier une aide daide dtat lorsque les 4 critres suivants sont remplis :
une aide accorde  une entreprise,par ltat au moyen de ressources publiques,procurant un avantage slectif, etaffectant les changes entre tats membres et la concurrence.
Les aides publiques aux entreprises sont donc par principe interdites, par les articles 107 et suivants du Trait sur le fonctionnement de lUnion europenne (TFUE) sous rserve des exceptions dfinies par le Trait et la Commission europenne.

Lorsquelles sont autorises, les aides doivent en rgle gnrale faire lobjet dune notification  la Commission europenne et elles ne peuvent tre octroyes quaprs approbation de la Commission.

Depuis 2001, la Commission a, cependant, adopt des rglements qui permettent aux tats membres daccorder certaines catgories daides aux entreprises sans notification pralable lorsque celles-ci remplissent des critres prcis. Dans ce cas, ils doivent cependant informer la Commission de tout rgime daide mis en place sur le fondement de ces rglements. Ainsi, les aides qui sont octroyes sur la base de ces rgimes exempts de notification et qui en respectent toutes les conditions sont prsumes compatibles avec le march intrieur.

Sources : Reuters, aides accordes par les Etats

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Les e-mails d'Apple, Facebook, Amazon, Google, Google exigs dans l'enqute du panel de la Chambre des Etats-Unis, pour lucider leurs pratiques commerciales et leurs acquisitions antrieures
 ::fleche::  Apple prsente ses iPhone 11, 11 Pro et 11 Pro Max qui mettent l'accent sur l'appareil photo et apportent enfin un Mode Nuit
 ::fleche::  Apple a modifi l'algorithme de recherche de son App Store qui favorisait ses propres applications dans les rsultats de recherches, quelques mois aprs une plainte dpose par Spotify
 ::fleche::  Apple et Foxconn auraient enfreint le droit du travail en Chine pour fabriquer les nouveaux iPhone qui doivent sortir bientt, rapporte China Labor Watch dans son rcent rapport

----------


## phil995511

Ils nous prennent pour qui ces idiots  vouloir tenter de faire flchir les institutions europennes !!! Non seulement ils se moquent de nous en ralisant de l'vasion fiscale  grande chelle, mais en plus de cela ils persistent et signent !!!!

Je serai juge  la cours europenne, je doublerai le montant de leur amende pour demande abusive...

Cette entreprise qui ne pense qu' se saisir des devises trangres pour les rapporter sur sol amricain sans tre taxe, devrait faire l'objet d'un boycott des consommateurs europens, histoire de les obliger  mditer  propos de leur manire totalement irrespectueuse d'autrui de procder.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> devrait faire l'objet d'un boycott des consommateurs europens


Mais les consommateurs Apple s'en moquent, et le pire dans tous a c'est que pour les plus "modestes" d'entre-eux, ils n'hsiteront pas  gueuler sur les hausses d'impts (pour compenser cette vasion fiscale) car cela fera un trou dans leur budget pour acheter le nouveau modle  1600... 

Les mecs se font enfiler 2 fois pour le mme Smartphone, et ils en redemandent... Alors faut pas attendre le moindre boycott de leur part.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils nous prennent pour qui ces idiots  vouloir tenter de faire flchir les institutions europennes !!!


Avec une bon dossier Apple peut gagner, on ne sait jamais.
Apple a des bons avocats, il y a peut-tre des lois qui autorisent Apple  faire ce genre de chose.




> Je serai juge  la cours europenne, je doublerai le montant de leur amende pour demande abusive...


Le juge ne peut pas faire ce qu'il veut. La justice ne fonctionne pas comme a. Apple va peut-tre russir  prouver que ce qu'il a fait t lgal.




> Cette entreprise qui ne pense qu' se saisir des devises trangres pour les rapporter sur sol amricain sans tre taxe


Je pense que l'argent doit parfois aller dans des paradis fiscaux, tout ne revient pas aux USA, ou peut-tre au Delaware ^^




> Le fabricant d'iPhone devrait envoyer une dlgation de six personnes dirige par le directeur financier, Luca Maestri,  l'audience de deux jours devant le tribunal de grande instance de Luxembourg, le deuxime tribunal de l'UE. *Apple devrait faire valoir qu'il n'a rien fait de mal, car il avait suivi les lois fiscales irlandaise et amricaine*. L'diteur a prsent des arguments similaires dans un blog  la suite de la dcision fiscale prise par lUnion europenne il y a deux ans. Il dira  la cour que la majeure partie de ses taxes est due aux tats-Unis, car la majeure partie de la valeur de ses produits, y compris la conception, lingnierie et le dveloppement, y est cre.
> 
> *LIrlande, qui a accus la Commission davoir outrepass ses pouvoirs et port atteinte  la souverainet nationale des tats membres sur les questions fiscales, conteste galement la dcision de lUE.* 
> 
> *Le rgime fiscal irlandais est un attrait essentiel pour les socits multinationales*, qui emploient environ 10% de la main-duvre du pays. *Le Luxembourg soutient l'Irlande* tandis que la Pologne soutient la Commission. *Vestager s'est galement intresse aux transactions avantageuses proposes par les Pays-Bas Starbucks, du Luxembourg  Amazon, Fiat et Engie, ainsi qu' un rgime fiscal britannique pour les multinationales* .
> 
> La rpression fiscale de l'excutif europen a connu un revers en fvrier dernier lorsque *le Tribunal a annul sa dcision contre un allgement fiscal belge bnficiant  BP, BASF et  plus de 30 autres multinationales, affirmant qu'il ne s'agissait pas un rgime d'aide d'Etat*. Cependant, la Commission a relanc cette affaire lundi.


Apparemment il y a des lois qui permettent aux entreprises de payer moins dimpts lgalement.




> devrait faire l'objet d'un boycott des consommateurs europens


Vous pensez comme un franais.
Les anglais par exemple pensent que ces entreprises rapportent suffisamment  l'tat grce  la TVA et aux emplois crs (il y a des gens qui bossent dans les StarBucks, dans les Apple Store, etc).

Les fanboys Apple s'en foutent des scandales.
Le problme ce n'est pas seulement Apple et l'Irlande, il y a d'autres entreprises et il y a dautres pays.

----------


## esperanto

> Je serai juge  la cours europenne, je doublerai le montant de leur amende pour demande abusive...


Sauf que la cour europenne de justice tient  son indpendance vis--vis de la Commission, et risque de voir dans le fait de condamner cette dernire au dpens un excellent moyen de le "prouver"...




> devrait faire l'objet d'un boycott des consommateurs europens, histoire de les obliger  mditer  propos de leur manire totalement irrespectueuse d'autrui de procder.


en attendant qu'ils portent plainte pour diffamation contre tous ceux qui lancent des appels au boycott...

----------


## pmithrandir

Je ne pense pas que vestager ait t attaquer Apple a la lgre.
En sachant qu'ils avaient une horde d'avocats et que les etats unis les aiderait.

On verra la conclusion de la cour de justice, mais je ne pense pas que cette indpendance soit leur plus gros soucis, surtout sur un dossier qui peut la rendre aussi impopulaire.


Dans leur immense majorit, tous les habitants europen veulent une imposition quitable entre les pays. Ils placent surement le % de taxes a un degr diffrent, mais les paradis fiscaux n'ont jamais fait recette politiquement parlant.

Et le ras le bol europen est largement la consquence de cette inquit des taxes entre pays, et du dumping artificiel mis en place par l'Irlande et le Luxembourg.

Donc si la cour veut jouer dans le domaine politique, ca ne sera pas avec ce dossier je pense.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et le ras le bol europen est largement la consquence de cette inquit des taxes entre pays, et du dumping artificiel mis en place par l'Irlande et le Luxembourg.


a ne changera jamais, dans l'UE *les questions fiscales sont votes  l'unanimit*, il suffit qu'un seul pays ne soit pas d'accord pour que rien ne change.
Quand il y a eu un vote  ce sujet, ce ne sont pas forcment les paradis fiscaux (Luxembourg, Irlande, Pays-Bas, Malte) qui ont vot contre. (a c'tait subtil de leur part)

Apparemment il existe des moyens lgaux pour qu'une entreprise organise son dficit en France et envoie le bnfice en Irlande ou au Pays-Bas, l o l'entreprise s'est arrang avec le gouvernement pour avoir un taux dimposition attractif.
Peut-tre que les tats se battent entre eux pour proposer aux grosses entreprises le taux d'imposition le plus faible.

----------


## Ecthelion2

On devrait profiter du Brexit, pour foutre l'Irlande dehors avec les autres, a ferait dj un problme de moins, et a obligerait les multinationales  remettre un sige ailleurs en UE.  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Apparemment il existe des moyens lgaux pour qu'une entreprise organise son dficit en France et envoie le bnfice en Irlande ou au Pays-Bas, l o l'entreprise s'est arrang avec le gouvernement pour avoir un taux dimposition attractif.


oui, frais de licence, surfactorisation de certains frais, R&D par exemple, droit d'utilisation des marques, vente de produit estampill.

Les tats en gnral regarde les prix et les comparent au march, pour detecter ces pratiques qui ne sont pas lgales quand elles sont pousses trop loin.



> Peut-tre que les tats se battent entre eux pour proposer aux grosses entreprises le taux d'imposition le plus faible.


C'est normalement interdit de faire des avantages spcifiques a une socit, puisque les tats doivent demeurer equitable dans leur concurrence.

Aprs, on rale sur l'Europe, mais la droite y est toujours largement majoritaire, depuis toujours. Donc on ne peut pas trop se plaindre d'avoir une politique de libralisme dbrid et un contrle de la finance le plus faible possible.

C'est un peu pour ca que les gens votent, y compris en France.

Mais dans certains pays, le ras le bol est bien prsent et je pense que ca va vite se rsoudre. (Italie, France par exemple)
Ca se ngociera sur le long terme, mais ca va s'uniformiser.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais dans certains pays, le ras le bol est bien prsent et je pense que ca va vite se rsoudre. (Italie, France par exemple)
> Ca se ngociera sur le long terme, mais ca va s'uniformiser.


Personnellement je vous trouve trop optimiste, voir carrment crdule. Je trouve que ce n'est pas raliste d'imaginer une uniformisation fiscale (en France il faudrait qu'on baisse drastiquement le budget des services pour tourner avec un taux d'imposition union-europen, il n'y aurait plus de scurit sociale, plus de chmage, plus de RSA, beaucoup moins de fonctionnaires, tout serait privatis, l'tat ne grerait plus rien).

Ok le gouvernement franais essaie de faire payer des impts aux grosses entreprises, mais la France ne peut rien imposer  l'UE. Tant qu'il y aura au moins 1 pays qui ne sera pas d'accord on ne peut rien changer.
Macron a dj fait des propositions  l'UE et rien n'est pass, on l'a toujours envoy se faire foutre, c'est normal il ne reprsente rien pour l'UE.

Le Luxembourg, l'Irlande, les Pays-Bas n'arrteront pas d'tre des paradis fiscaux pour les grosses entreprises.

Pays-Bas : toujours le paradis des multinationales



> O en est l'Europe sur le plan fiscal ? *On sait que ces questions requirent l'unanimit et qu'il est trs compliqu d'avancer*. Les scandales de ces dernires annes (LuxLeaks, Panama Papers,  Paradise Papers, etc.) ont montr comment les multinationales savaient jouer des spcificits de certains tats europens pour limiter leurs impts au maximum.  
> 
> A ce titre, les Pays-Bas jouent un rle crucial. Ici un rapport en anglais. Ici un article du Monde.     
> 
> Il y a trois ans, la Commission europenne a condamn les Pays-Bas pour avoir accord des traitements de faveur  Starbucks. En janvier 2019 elle a lanc une enqute sur Nike suite aux rvlations des Paradise Papers. 
> 
> Le Parlement europen, qui n'a pas de pouvoir en matire fiscale, a lors de cette mandature rdig trois rapports sur les problmes fiscaux en Europe, et dans le dernier TAX 3, il n'est pas tendre avec les Pays Bas. Suite  un amendement pouss par le dput europen hollandais Paul Tang, *les parlementaires europens ont dsign cinq paradis fiscaux dans l'Union europenne : Chypre, Malte, l'Irlande, le Luxembourg, et les Pays-Bas (point 330 du rapport Tax 3).*


Optimisation fiscale: Six pays de lUnion europenne pingls par Bruxelles



> Chypre, la Hongrie, lIrlande, le Luxembourg, Malte et les Pays-Bas ont t pingls ce mercredi par la Commission europenne. La raison ? Leurs systmes fiscaux sont susceptibles d' tre utilises par les entreprises qui sengagent dans une planification fiscale agressive .
> 
> Dans ses recommandations conomiques aux Etats membres, prsentes  Bruxelles, lexcutif europen recommande  ces pays de  poursuivre leurs efforts  contre ces pratiques, juges  dommageables pour nos conomies et nos socits  par le commissaire europen  la fiscalit Pierre Moscovici.
> (...)
> LIrlande, Le Luxembourg ou les Pays-Bas dj condamns
> Cest le cas par exemple de l'Irlande,  qui Bruxelles a demand en aot 2016 de rcuprer 13 milliards d'euros auprs d'Apple. Le Luxembourg ou les Pays-Bas ont galement t rcemment condamns ou ont fait lobjet denqutes.


Il y a des oprations de communications qui commencent :
Les Pays-Bas prts  durcir le traitement fiscal des multinationales



> *Quatrimes au classement mondial des paradis fiscaux pour les grandes entreprises, dots dun gouvernement raill pour tre celui  des multinationales , les Pays-Bas ont dcid de corriger leur image.* Le gouvernement de coalition dirig par le trs libral Mark Rutte a prvu dannoncer mardi 17 septembre,  loccasion de la rentre parlementaire, journe de festivits nationales marques par le discours du trne, un projet qui vise  taxer les bnfices de grands groupes qui chappaient jusquici  limpt, mme si leur sige principal est tabli dans le royaume.


Fraude fiscale : les paradis fiscaux au-dessus des Balkany, de Google et du RSA



> Le paradis fiscal nest pas une anomalie du systme conomique mondial. Le paradis fiscal est le systme mondial.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Personnellement je vous trouve trop optimiste, voir carrment crdule. Je trouve que ce n'est pas raliste d'imaginer une uniformisation fiscale (en France il faudrait qu'on baisse drastiquement le budget des services pour tourner avec un taux d'imposition union-europen, il n'y aurait plus de scurit sociale, plus de chmage, plus de RSA, beaucoup moins de fonctionnaires, tout serait privatis, l'tat ne grerait plus rien).


Et tu as le moindre lment pour tayer cela ?

Dj, cela dpendrait fortement du taux choisi, il ne faut pas croire que tout le monde devrait s'aligner sur le plus haut, ou le plus bas, il serait plus probable que cela soit une sorte de "moyenne" un peu affine.

De plus, et contrairement  ce que certains disent (toi y compris), la France n'tant pas le pays le plus impos / tax de l'UE, la baisse (si il y a baisse) pour la France, ne serait peut-tre pas si norme que cela. D'autant plus, que si il y a le mme taux partout, les entreprises n'auront plus spcialement intrt  faire transiter leurs capitaux pour faire de l'vasion, et donc il serait possible que la France rcupre une partie des impts de ces socits sans avoir  les attaquer en justice...

Bref, il est peut-tre optimiste, mais toi tu affirmes des choses sans preuve, en te basant seulement sur ton pessimisme, je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment mieux.

----------


## Ryu2000

J'ai le droit de penser ce que je veux.
Je suis convaincu que jamais le Luxembourg, l'Irlande, les Pays-Bas accepteront d'appliquer le mme taux d'imposition que la France.

Si on faisait une moyenne union-europenne, la France devrait forcment baisser ses impts, on est forcment au dessus de la moyenne.
Est-ce qu'en Croatie, Bulgarie, Roumanie, Estonie, Hongrie, Lettonie, Lituanie, Pologne, Slovaquie, Slovnie, Rpublique Tchque, les gens paient un pourcentage d'impt et de taxe suprieur au notre ?

Je me base sur la ralit.
Mais continuez de croire que l'UE nous protge, nous rend plus fort, et que le Luxembourg va arrter d'tre un paradis fiscal / blanchisseuse pour faire plaisir  l'UE, si a vous fait plaisir.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Si on faisait une moyenne union-europenne, la France devrait forcment baisser ses impts, on est forcment au dessus de la moyenne.
> Est-ce qu'en Croatie, Bulgarie, Roumanie, Estonie, Hongrie, Lettonie, Lituanie, Pologne, Slovaquie, Slovnie, Rpublique Tchque, les gens paient un pourcentage d'impt et de taxe suprieur au notre ?
> 
> *Je me base sur la ralit.*


Bah non, tu te base sur ce que tu penses savoir de la ralit nuance.

"on est forcment au dessus de la moyenne" => as-tu t vrifier ? 

"Est-ce qu'en Croatie, Bulgarie, Roumanie, Estonie, Hongrie, Lettonie, Lituanie, Pologne, Slovaquie, Slovnie, Rpublique Tchque, les gens paient un pourcentage d'impt et de taxe suprieur au notre ?" => as-tu t vrifier ? 

Dans les deux cas, la rponse est non. Donc tu ne te base pas sur la ralit.





> Mais continuez de croire que l'UE nous protge, nous rend plus fort, et que le Luxembourg va arrter d'tre un paradis fiscal / blanchisseuse pour faire plaisir  l'UE, si a vous fait plaisir.


Aucun rapport avec ce que j'ai dit. Arrtes de toujours vouloir faire passer les autres pour des europhiles convaincus, juste car tu n'as aucun lment srieux  apporter. Ce n'est pas parce que l'on montre que tu racontes des neries  longueur de journe, que l'on est pro-UE convaincu et que l'on trouve que tout va bien. 


Concernant les impts et les taxes, je t'ai fourni des lments dmontrant que la France n'tait pas le pays plus tax / impos. Tout ce que tu t'es content de faire, c'est me mettre un pouce rouge et changer de sujet. Aprs t'tonnes pas qu'on te tombe dessus  longueur de journe car tu rptes en boucle les mmes btises. Tu serais pas aussi ferm sur tes positions, et tu aurais vraiment envie de dbattre, au lieu de juste vouloir faire ta propagande, les changes seraient beaucoup plus intressants.

----------


## pmithrandir

> J'ai le droit de penser ce que je veux.
> Je suis convaincu que jamais le Luxembourg, l'Irlande, les Pays-Bas accepteront d'appliquer le mme taux d'imposition que la France.


Le but n'est pas d'avoir le mme taux, mais des taux plus proche.
Si on est a 28%, et l'irlande a 25(pour quilibrer le fait que ce soit une ile par exemple), c'est relativement similaire.
En revanche, quand ces derniers sont a 10%, voir rien avec les bons accords, ca pose une sacr question d'quit.

Maintenant, tu peux croire que tous les pays ont la mme utilit et le mme pouvoir, mais tu te fourvoies largement.

Le principe mme du parasite, c'est de pomper assez dnergie pour vivre, sans mettre en danger lhte. Ils le savent trs bien.
Les pays qui ont le plus  perdre par la disparition de l'Europe sont les mmes que ceux que tu cite, car ils n'ont pas le march intrieur  la hauteur de leurs investissements. Si l'Europe explose, Dublin se vide dans l'anne et ils retournent  genoux. Le luxembourg sera isol et bien incapable de faire du business au mme niveau aussi.

----------


## virginieh

> Le principe mme du parasite, c'est de pomper assez dnergie pour vivre, sans mettre en danger lhte. Ils le savent trs bien.


Pas tous, il y a des parasites qui ne sont pas nocifs, voire qui vivent en symbiose en tant utile  l'hote mais certains sont clairement nfastes.
Tu prends le systme digestifs humain par exemple on a un paquet des parasites qui nous aident  digrer notre nourriture, c'est une symbiose, mais si on attrape le tenia par contre qui est un parasite aussi, a pose trs vite des soucis.

Pour en revenir au cas des paradis fiscaux  lintrieur de l'UE ils ne se proccupent pas du tout de savoir s'ils mettent le systme en danger, ils ont la mme vision court termiste que tous les hauts placs (aussi bien dans les tats que dans les entreprises)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si l'Europe explose, Dublin se vide dans l'anne et ils retournent  genoux. Le luxembourg sera isol et bien incapable de faire du business au mme niveau aussi.


On verra bien une fois que l'UE sera morte...
L'Irlande et le Luxembourg existaient avant l'UE, ces pays devraient tre capable de s'en sortir aprs l'UE.




> En revanche, quand ces derniers sont a 10%, voir rien avec les bons accords, ca pose une sacr question d'quit.


a va rester comme a, l'Irlande dfend Apple  fond.




> LIrlande et Apple ont fait appel de cette dcision. *Le gouvernement irlandais a affirm quApple n'a jamais bnfici de traitement de faveur et que le traitement fiscal qui lui a t appliqu respecte bien les normes en vigueur en Irlande*. Par ailleurs, il a accus la Commission d'avoir fait une survaluation des bnfices raliss par les filiales d'Apple se trouvant en Irlande en l'occurrence Apple Sales International (ASI) et Apple Operations Europe (AOE). Selon Dublin, les importantes dcisions qui s'appliquent  ces deux filiales ont t prises aux tats-Unis et par consquent, les bnfices qui en rsultent ne devraient pas leur tre imputs.
> 
> *L'Irlande a soutenu que  la Commission europenne n'a pas la comptence, selon les rgles en matire d'aide publique,  substituer de faon unilatrale la politique fiscale d'un tat membre par son propre point de vue.* 
> 
> (...)
> 
> *LIrlande, qui a accus la Commission davoir outrepass ses pouvoirs et port atteinte  la souverainet nationale des tats membres sur les questions fiscales, conteste galement la dcision de lUE.* 
> 
> Le rgime fiscal irlandais est un attrait essentiel pour les socits multinationales, qui emploient environ 10% de la main-duvre du pays. *Le Luxembourg soutient l'Irlande* tandis que la Pologne soutient la Commission. Vestager s'est galement intresse aux transactions avantageuses proposes par les Pays-Bas  Starbucks, du Luxembourg  Amazon, Fiat et Engie, ainsi qu' un rgime fiscal britannique pour les multinationales .
> ...


Apparemment les rgles de l'UE permettent aux pays membre de donner un taux personnalis d'impt aux grosses entreprises.
Les questions fiscales sont vot  l'unanimit, donc le Luxembourg, l'Irlande et les Pays-Bas peuvent payer un petit pays pour voter "non" a une uniformisation fiscale et aprs ces pays pourront dire "Oh Non, comme c'est dommage, finalement la loi de normalisation ne sera pas appliqu parce que l'Estonie s'est exprim contre  ::(: ".

Je pense que le Luxembourg et l'Irlande prfreraient quitter l'UE que d'arrter d'tre des paradis fiscaux.
La Suisse et la Norvge ne sont pas dans l'UE et ils s'en sortent pas trop mal. L'UE essaie de faire croire qu'elle est indispensable, mais on peut clairement vivre sans, le problme c'est que notre gouvernement ne s'est pas prpar  une explosion de l'UE et quand a va arriver a va faire trs mal.

Il est possible que l'Allemagne entre en rcession en 2020 je suis press de voir a.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Pas tous, il y a des parasites qui ne sont pas nocifs, voire qui vivent en symbiose en tant utile  l'hote mais certains sont clairement nfastes.
> Tu prends le systme digestifs humain par exemple on a un paquet des parasites qui nous aident  digrer notre nourriture, c'est une symbiose, mais si on attrape le tenia par contre qui est un parasite aussi, a pose trs vite des soucis.


Le tenia n'est pas dou de conscience... les irlandais si  ::): 




> L'Irlande et le Luxembourg existaient avant l'UE, ces pays devraient tre capable de s'en sortir aprs l'UE.


Et bien c'est exactement ce que je dis... Mais je ne sais pas si tu as conscience de ce qu'tait l'irlande il y a 30 ou 40 ans avant que l'UE y investisse  fond.

Les voitures restaient rares, le tlphone aussi, la pauvret tait massive et les investissements presque inexistants. (on parle du mme moment ou en France tous le monde avait le tlphone depuis 20 ans, 2 ou 3 voitures par foyer et des entreprises prospres... 

Et les vlit des frexiter vont justement leur faire trs peur... ils sont dj sur la sellette dans l'histoire du brexit... ce genre d'aide a toujours un prix. Et ce prix, je pense que ca sera de l'harmonisation fiscale sur 15 ans... avec une remonte des taux d'imposition progressive sur le long terme pour les ramener a un niveau quitable.

De toute manire, l'Europe ne survivra pas a cette iniquit en son sein longtemps.

----------


## Ryu2000

> De toute manire, l'Europe ne survivra pas a cette iniquit en son sein longtemps.


Je ne pense pas que a va suffire  dtruire l'UE, malheureusement...
Mais pourvu que vous ayez raison  ::mouarf:: 
L'UE ne fonctionne pas il faut passer  autre chose  :;): 




> Et ce prix, je pense que ca sera de l'harmonisation fiscale sur 15 ans...


Je vous trouve crdule sur ce coup.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Redressement fiscal d'Apple : la Cour de justice de l'UE annule l'amende record de 13 milliards d'euros,*
*inflige  Apple en 2016 par la Commission europenne* 

Fin aot 2016, Apple a t somm par la Commission europenne de verser une somme de 13 milliards deuros  lIrlande pour avantages fiscaux illgaux. C'est en Irlande que se trouve le sige d'Apple en Europe, et c'est l que l'entreprise enregistre tous les bnfices raliss dans cette zone gographique.

Daprs Margrethe Vestager, qui tait alors commissaire charge de la politique de concurrence, les avantages fiscaux accords  Apple ont permis  la socit de payer beaucoup moins d'impts que les autres socits pendant de nombreuses annes. Ce traitement slectif aurait permis  Apple de se voir appliquer un taux d'imposition effectif de 1 % sur ses bnfices europens en 2003 ; lequel taux aurait diminu jusqu' 0,005 % en 2014, daprs Margrethe Vestager.

LIrlande et Apple ont fait appel de cette dcision. Le gouvernement irlandais a affirm quApple n'a jamais bnfici de traitement de faveur et que le traitement fiscal qui lui a t appliqu respecte bien les normes en vigueur en Irlande. Par ailleurs, il a accus la Commission d'avoir fait une survaluation des bnfices raliss par les filiales d'Apple se trouvant en Irlande en l'occurrence Apple Sales International (ASI) et Apple Operations Europe (AOE). Selon Dublin, les importantes dcisions qui s'appliquent  ces deux filiales ont t prises aux tats-Unis et par consquent, les bnfices qui en rsultent ne devraient pas leur tre imputs.

L'Irlande a soutenu que  la Commission europenne n'a pas la comptence, selon les rgles en matire d'aide publique,  substituer de faon unilatrale la politique fiscale d'un tat membre par son propre point de vue. 

Une situation qui a t gnratrice de tension en Europe. Face au peu dempressement de lIrlande de rcuprer les impts prsums dApple, Bruxelles a lanc une action en justice contre lIrlande en octobre 2017. Aussi, dbut dcembre 2017, le gouvernement irlandais a annonc avoir trouv un accord avec lditeur diOS afin de commencer  collecter dbut 2018 les 13 milliards deuros rclams par Bruxelles.

Il a fallu attendre septembre 2018 pour que ce montant soit entirement collect, bien qu'il tait toujours possible qu'Apple puisse rcuprer l'argent.

Fin septembre 2019, Apple a lanc un recours juridictionnel contre l'ordre de la Commission europenne de payer ces 13 milliards deuros darrirs dimpts dans le cadre de la campagne de rpression mene par lUE contre lvasion fiscale des multinationales.


*Apple remporte l'appel*

Le 15 juillet 2020, le Tribunal de lUnion europenne a dcid d'annuler la dcision de la Commission sur des rulings fiscaux irlandais en faveur dApple. Et d'expliquer :

 En 2016, la Commission a adopt une dcision portant sur deux rulings fiscaux mis par l'administration fiscale irlandaise (Irish Revenue) le 29 janvier 1991 et le 23 mai 2007 en faveur d'Apple Sales International (ASI) et dApple Operations Europe (AOE), qui taient constitues en tant que socits de droit irlandais, mais ntaient pas rsidentes fiscales irlandaises. Les rulings fiscaux contests approuvaient les mthodes utilises par ASI et AOE pour dterminer leurs bnfices imposables en Irlande, affrents aux activits commerciales de leurs succursales irlandaises respectives. Le ruling de 1991 est rest en vigueur jusqu'en 2007, lorsqu'il a t remplac par le ruling de 2007. Le ruling de 2007 est rest en vigueur jusqu' la mise en place de la nouvelle structure d'entreprise d'Apple en Irlande en 2014

 Par sa dcision, la Commission a estim que les rulings fiscaux en question constituaient une aide dtat illgalement mise  excution par l'Irlande. Laide a t dclare incompatible avec le march intrieur. La Commission a exig la rcupration des aides en question. Selon les estimations de la Commission, l'Irlande aurait accord 13 milliards d'euros d'avantages fiscaux illgaux  Apple.

 LIrlande (affaire T-778/16) ainsi que ASI et AOE (affaire T-892/16) ont demand au Tribunal de lUnion europenne dannuler la dcision de la Commission.

*Par son arrt de ce jour, le Tribunal annule la dcision conteste car la Commission nest pas parvenue  dmontrer  suffisance de droit lexistence dun avantage au sens de larticle 107, paragraphe 1, TFUE.*

*Selon le Tribunal, cest  tort que la Commission a dclar lexistence dun avantage conomique slectif et, partant, dune aide dtat en faveur dASI et dAOE.* 

 Le Tribunal approuve les apprciations de la Commission relatives  limposition normale en vertu du droit fiscal irlandais applicable en lespce, notamment au regard des outils dvelopps au sein de lOrganisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques (OCDE), tels que le principe de pleine concurrence, afin de contrler si le niveau des bnfices imposables valids par les autorits irlandaises correspond  celui qui aurait t obtenu dans des conditions de march.

 Toutefois, le Tribunal considre que la Commission a erronment conclu, au titre de son raisonnement principal, que les autorits irlandaises ont accord un avantage  ASI et AOE, pour ne pas avoir attribu  leurs succursales irlandaises les licences de proprit intellectuelle du groupe Apple dtenues par ASI et AOE et, de ce fait, lensemble des revenus commerciaux dASI et dAOE, obtenus  partir des ventes du groupe Apple en dehors du continent amricain. En effet, selon le Tribunal, la Commission aurait d dmontrer que ces revenus reprsentaient la valeur des activits effectivement ralises par les succursales irlandaises elles-mmes, eu gard notamment, dune part, aux activits et aux fonctions effectivement exerces par les succursales irlandaises dASI et dAOE et, dautre part, aux dcisions stratgiques prises et mises en uvre en dehors de ces succursales.

 En outre, le Tribunal considre que la Commission nest pas parvenue  dmontrer, au titre de son raisonnement subsidiaire, des erreurs mthodologiques dans les rulings qui auraient abouti  une diminution des bnfices imposables dASI et dAOE en Irlande. En effet, bien que le Tribunal dplore le caractre lacunaire et parfois incohrent des rulings fiscaux contests, les dfaillances identifies par la Commission,  elles seules, ne suffisent pas  prouver lexistence dun avantage, au sens de larticle 107, paragraphe 1, TFUE.

 Par ailleurs, le Tribunal considre que la Commission na pas prouv, au titre de son raisonnement alternatif, que les rulings fiscaux contests taient la consquence du pouvoir discrtionnaire exerc par les autorits fiscales irlandaises et que, de ce fait, un avantage slectif aurait t accord  ASI et  AOE .


*La raction de la Commission*

Margrethe Vestager, dsormais vice-prsidente excutive de la Commission europenne, a dclar que la Commission  tudierait attentivement le jugement et rflchirait aux prochaines tapes possibles  :

 L'arrt rendu aujourd'hui par le Tribunal annule la dcision de la Commission d'aot 2016 selon laquelle l'Irlande a accord des aides d'tat illgales  Apple au moyen d'allgements fiscaux slectifs. Nous tudierons attentivement cet arrt et rflchirons aux prochaines tapes possibles.

 La dcision de la Commission concernait deux dcisions fiscales rendues par l'Irlande  Apple, qui ont dtermin le bnfice imposable de deux filiales irlandaises d'Apple en Irlande entre 1991 et 2015.  la suite de ces dcisions, en 2011, par exemple, la filiale irlandaise d'Apple a enregistr des bnfices europens de 22 milliards de dollars amricains (environ 16 milliards d'euros), mais en vertu de la dcision fiscale, seuls environ 50 millions d'euros taient considrs comme imposables en Irlande.

 La Commission soutient pleinement l'objectif selon lequel toutes les entreprises devraient payer leur juste part d'impt. Si les tats membres accordent  certaines multinationales des avantages fiscaux dont ne peuvent bnficier leurs concurrents, cela nuit  une concurrence loyale dans l'UE. Elle prive galement les fonds publics et les citoyens de fonds pour des investissements indispensables - dont le besoin est encore plus aigu en priode de crise.

 Dans des arrts antrieurs sur le traitement fiscal de Fiat au Luxembourg et de Starbucks aux Pays-Bas, le Tribunal a confirm que, si les tats membres ont une comptence exclusive pour dterminer leurs lois en matire de fiscalit directe, ils doivent le faire en ce qui concerne le droit de l'Union, y compris les aides d'tat rgles. En outre, le Tribunal a galement confirm l'approche de la Commission pour valuer si une mesure est slective et si les transactions entre les socits du groupe donnent lieu  un avantage au regard des rgles de l'UE en matire d'aides d'tat fondes sur le principe dit de pleine concurrence.

 La Commission continuera d'examiner les mesures agressives de planification fiscale dans le cadre des rgles de l'UE en matire d'aides d'tat afin d'valuer si elles entranent des aides d'tat illgales. Dans le mme temps, la mise en uvre des aides d'tat doit aller de pair avec un changement de philosophie des entreprises et de la lgislation approprie pour remdier aux lacunes et garantir la transparence. Nous avons dj fait beaucoup de progrs aux niveaux national, europen et mondial, et nous devons continuer  travailler ensemble pour russir . 

Source : dcision de la CJUE, raction de Margrethe Vestager

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette dcision ?

----------


## Ryu2000

L'Irlande a gagn ce combat contre la commission europenne.
L'Irlande pourra continuer d'appliquer aux entreprises un taux d'imposition effectif de 0,005% sur leurs bnfices europens.

----------


## CinePhil

Bravo la justice europenne et vive la concurrence fiscale !

La France est un enfer fiscal !

----------


## weed

> Bravo la justice europenne et vive la concurrence fiscale !
> 
> La France est un enfer fiscal !


Pfff n'importe quoi. 
Justement c'est avec cette dcision que cela va tre encore plus un enfer pour les entreprises existantes, qui vont devoir payer encore plus d'impots parce qu'il y a des entreprises qui n'en font qu' leur tte

L'tat a des frais fixes. Si toutes les socits payent, il y a aura une meilleur rpartition des sommes  payer, donc moins de pression fiscale.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si toutes les socits payent, il y a aura une meilleur rpartition des sommes  payer, donc moins de pression fiscale.


Les tats union-europens ne partageront jamais la mme fiscalit.
Les questions fiscales sont votes  l'unanimit, a veut dire qu'il suffit d'1 vote sur 27 pour que rien ne change. Les paradis fiscaux de l'UE (Luxembourg, Irlande Pays-Bas, Malte, etc) peuvent convaincre un pays de voter contre.

Bon aprs l'UE dit qu'elle va trouver une solution pour passer outre le vote  l'unanimit.
Vous pouvez lire cet article, il est en lien avec cette discussion :
La fiscalit europenne reste  harmoniser



> Bruxelles doit dsormais tirer les leons de cet chec, dautant plus amer que *lIrlande sest jointe  la plainte dpose par Apple contre la dcision de la Commission*. En effet, Dublin tient  tout prix  conserver des taux dimpt trs bas, qui lui permettent dattirer les siges sociaux et les emplois des gants du numrique.
> (...)
> Ensuite, ce revers rappelle quil ny aura pas dquit fiscale sans un minimum dharmonisation des rgles au sein des Vingt-Sept. *Il est urgent de limiter la concurrence fiscale agressive que se livrent les Etats membres, au moment o les dficits budgtaires se creusent dangereusement* en raison des consquences de la pandmie de Covid-19. La solidarit europenne nest pas quune question de mutualisation des dettes ou de transferts budgtaires. Elle doit aussi sexprimer dans un cadre fiscal cohrent, qui permette  chaque Etat membre de garantir ses recettes sans siphonner celles de ses voisins.
> 
> LOCDE a lanc des ngociations pour parvenir  un taux dimpt minimal au niveau mondial. En se retirant des pourparlers en juin, les Etats-Unis ont envoy un signal ngatif sur les chances daboutir  un compromis. Ds lors, lUE doit se tenir prte  prendre ses propres initiatives. *Les propositions formules le 15 juillet par la Commission pour rendre limpt  plus simple et plus juste  vont dans le bon sens,  condition de pouvoir surmonter la rgle de lunanimit des Vingt-Sept, qui a, jusqu prsent, toujours fait obstacle  toute harmonisation.*





> cela va tre encore plus un enfer pour les entreprises existantes


C'est vrai que ce serait pas mal que les grosses multinationales paient des impts.
Mais Starbucks, Apple, Google, Facebook, Amazon, etc, ont les moyens de payer des avocats fiscalistes qui vont trouver des failles dans le systme pour faire de l'vasion fiscale lgale qu'on appelle "optimisation fiscale".
L'Irlande est contente de pouvoir attirer les grosses entreprises.

----------


## weed

Ryu2000, je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi. Je dirais que mme aux USA, les tats ont chacun une fiscalit diffrente, c'est pourquoi les prix de leurs biens sont exprims Hors Taxe (VAT). 

Je dis pas qu'il faut harmoniser  100% mais il faudrait qu'un jour que l'Irlande se rende compte qu'elle fait du tort au reste de l'Europe. Alors je peux comprendre qu'elle ait besoin d'attirer des entreprises parce qu'elle a eu des crises financire trs grave mais de l,  aspirer tous les capitaux, il y a tout un monde. 

L'union europenne impose certaine rgle commune, comme le nombre minimum de vacance  4 semaines. On pourrait penser  une fiscalit minimum malheureusement comme tu dis, il suffit qu'il y ait le soutien de ces 2 autres copains, les Pays Bas et le Luxembourd pour que la loi ne passe pas. 

L'UE est vraiment dans une impasse, on ne peux mme pas pousser l'Irlande vers la porte de sortie si elle n'impose pas un minimum les socits et donc si elle ne participe un minimum au budget de l'Europe

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais il faudrait qu'un jour que l'Irlande se rende compte qu'elle fait du tort au reste de l'Europe.


Mais arrtez d'tre utopiste... Vous rvez compltement, jamais l'Irlande se tirera une balle de le pied juste pour tre sympa avec les autres nations europennes.
L'Irlande veut garder les grosses entreprises chez elle.

Il faut aussi savoir que dans la hirarchie les banques et les grosses entreprises sont au dessus des politiciens. Ce n'est pas les prsidents qui imposent des choses aux grosses entreprises, ce sont les grosses entreprises qui corrompent les lus. Quelque part les GAFAM sont plus puissant que l'UE. C'est un peu eux qui dictent la loi, mme si les tats essaient de faire croire qu'ils sont en guerre contre eux.




> Il suffit qu'il y ait le soutien de ces 2 autres copains, les Pays Bas et le Luxembourd pour que la loi ne passe pas.


Il n'y a pas d'histoire de soutien, si il y a 26 votes pour et 1 vote contre, a ne passe pas et c'est tout. La dcision n'est pas Unanime si quelqu'un vote contre.
Mais les paradis fiscaux peuvent s'arranger autrement, parfois ils doivent voter pour l'harmonisation juste pour pouvoir dire "Oh ben flte, ce n'est pas pass ! Quel dommage, vraiment...".
Juste pour la blague je m'arrangerais avec l'Estonie, ou la Lettonie, ou la Slovnie, ou la Bulgarie, juste pour pouvoir dire "mme un petit pays a beaucoup de pouvoir au sein de l'UE".

Il y a plein de pays qui ne veulent pas harmoniser la fiscalit entre les nations membre de l'UE.
D'ailleurs si on harmonisait la fiscalit, les impts en France baisserait forcment, puisque c'est ici qu'ils sont le plus lev, du coup on aurait moins de budget pour les services publics. Mais bon a pourrait tre cool pour les entreprises franaises.
Il faudrait une fiscalit sympa avec les petites entreprises, qu'elles puissent embaucher une personne ou deux (aujourd'hui payer un gars au SMIC cote 2500  l'entreprise).
Sinon il y a l'histoire du RSI qui a pouss plein d'indpendants  arrter leur entreprise (en fait il existe une loi de l'UE qui autorise les indpendants  s'assurer n'importe o en Europe, les indpendants peuvent sassurer en Suisse pour tre mieux couvert et payer moins cher, mais le gouvernement essaie de faire croire que les indpendants sont contraint de payer le RSI).




> L'UE est vraiment dans une impasse, on ne peux mme pas pousser l'Irlande vers la porte de sortie


Ne vous inquitez pas avec un peu de chance l'UE va mourir, les nations membres vont retrouver leur souverainet. Bon malheureusement ce sera en mme temps que la plus grosse crise conomique de l'histoire de l'humanit, donc a va tre extrmement difficile (pensez  l'Allemagne dans les annes 1920, a va tre dans cet ordre).

Un jour on fera le bilan de l'UE on constatera qu'il est trs ngatif. Il ne faut pas s'acharner, quand a ne marche pas a ne marche pas. Il faut arrter de gaspiller des ressources l dedans, quand un projet ne fonctionne pas il faut l'abandonner.

Bon de toute faon UE ou pas, optimisation fiscale des multinationales ou pas, c'est la crise conomique et il n'y a rien qu'on puisse faire pour l'viter. C'est un problme mondial qui vient des excs de la finance.

----------


## foetus

> Quelque part les GAFAM sont plus puissant que l'UE. C'est un peu eux qui dictent la loi, mme si les tats essaient de faire croire qu'ils sont en guerre contre eux.


Tout le monde n'est pas la Chine   ::whistle:: 

Ni la Russie, qui a fait son propre Facebook (VKontakte)

----------


## BenoitM

> Tout le monde n'est pas la Chine  
> 
> Ni la Russie, qui a fait son propre Facebook (VKontakte)


C'est pas que les Gafam sont plus fort que les tats c'est qu'il y a des lois et que les tats ne s'accordent pas pour les changer.

----------


## Sodium

Les tats ne peuvent pas s'accorder pour les changer, ils sont en comptition permanente. La plupart jouent le jeu, certains ne jouent pas le jeu et il suffit d'un pour mettre  mal l'effort commun, celui qui en ressort gagnant. Les voisins veulent vous mettre des taxes ? Viendez chez moi, vous en payerez moins et profiterez du fait que je fasse partie de l'union europene pour pouvoir y gagner de l'argent. Ce sont des petits pays, car un grand pays ne peut pas vivre des miettes laisses par les multinationales. La France par exemple n'aurait aucun intrt  devenir un paradis fiscal, les revenus de l'optimisation ne suffiraient pas  financer l'ensemble des infrastructures du territoire. Pire, les extrmes profitent du chaos induit pour semer encore plus de sparations, donc encore moins de possibilits de mettre des plans en commun.

----------


## BenoitM

> Les tats ne peuvent pas s'accorder pour les changer, ils sont en comptition permanente.


Ah pourtant il me semble qu'il vient d'y avoir un sommet europen avec un accord, certes long et difficile mais quand mme un accord  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> un accord


Ouais mais c'est pas un accord pour dire "maintenant on partage tous exactement la mme fiscalit, comme a les grosses entreprises n'auront plus un taux d'imposition de 0,005% en passant par l'Irlande".
L ce n'est qu'un plan de relance... 750 milliards qui vont tre difficile  rembourser.

Plan de relance europen. Que contient laccord  historique  ?



> Pour soutenir lconomie europenne qui affronte une rcession historique, le plan prvoit un fonds de 750 milliards deuros, qui pourront tre emprunts par la Commission sur les marchs. Il se dcompose en 390 milliards de subventions, qui seront alloues aux tats les plus frapps par la pandmie. Ce sera la dette commune  rembourser par les 27. *Un emprunt ralis par la Commission europenne au nom du bloc, ce qui est un dispositif indit. Ce pouvoir accord  lexcutif europen est limit en taille et en dure. Le remboursement devra se faire dici 2058 au plus tard.*
> 
> Outre ces subventions, 360 milliards deuros seront disponibles pour des prts, remboursables par le pays demandeur. Le plan est adoss au budget  long terme de lUE (2021-2027), qui prvoit une dotation de 1 074 milliards deuros, soit 154 milliards deuros par an. Il sagit dun vrai geste de la part des 22 pays qui ont accept de rduire la part des subventions prvue  lorigine  500 milliards deuros.
> 
> La France pourra disposer de 40 milliards deuros de subventions, a indiqu mardi matin le ministre de lconomie Bruno Le Maire, ce qui permettra de financer en partie le plan de relance franais de 100 milliards. *LEspagne et lItalie seront les plus gros bnficiaires, mais aussi la Pologne.*


En principe il devrait y avoir un dfaut de paiement bien avant 2058, les banques devraient s'effondrer et tout emporter dans leur chute.
Au bout d'un moment il devrait y avoir un grand reset a veut dire que plus personne n'aura de dette, mais plus personne n'aura d'pargne non plus, tout le monde sera  0.

----------


## bernard81

Une HONTE supplmentaire pour la sois disant Europe et qui ne fait qu'inciter les vritables Europens  rejeter tous les politiques vreux
et et l'incomptence de ces dirigeants.

----------


## Ryu2000

> l'incomptence de ces dirigeants.


Il n'y a pas d'histoire de comptences ici, les lois fiscales sont votes  l'unanimit, les paradis fiscaux de l'UE protgent leur intrts. (avant le prsident de la commission europenne tait Juncker, qui tait un banquier luxembourgeois donc a n'aidait pas non plus)

Les textes de l'UE autorisent l'Irlande  faire ce qu'elle fait. Les dirigeants ne peuvent pas empcher a.
Macron aimerait bien que les grosses entreprises paient des impts en France au lieu d'envoyer leur bnfices en Irlande, aux Pays-Bas, etc. Mais les chefs d'tats sont impuissants.

----------


## candide02

> l'incomptence de ces dirigeants.


Ce n'est pas de l'incomptence c'est de 'impuissance !
la France n'est mme plus libre de fixer ces propres taxes.
 Cette fichue Europe ne fonctionne pas.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La Commission europenne fait appel de la dcision de la Cour de justice de l'UE*
*d'annuler l'amende record de 13 milliards d'euros inflige  Apple en 2016 * 

Fin aot 2016, Apple a t somm par la Commission europenne de verser une somme de 13 milliards deuros  lIrlande pour avantages fiscaux illgaux. C'est en Irlande que se trouve le sige d'Apple en Europe, et c'est l que l'entreprise enregistre tous les bnfices raliss dans cette zone gographique.

Daprs Margrethe Vestager, qui tait alors commissaire charge de la politique de concurrence, les avantages fiscaux accords  Apple ont permis  la socit de payer beaucoup moins d'impts que les autres socits pendant de nombreuses annes. Ce traitement slectif aurait permis  Apple de se voir appliquer un taux d'imposition effectif de 1 % sur ses bnfices europens en 2003 ; lequel taux aurait diminu jusqu' 0,005 % en 2014, daprs Margrethe Vestager.

LIrlande et Apple ont fait appel de cette dcision. Le gouvernement irlandais a affirm quApple n'a jamais bnfici de traitement de faveur et que le traitement fiscal qui lui a t appliqu respecte bien les normes en vigueur en Irlande. Par ailleurs, il a accus la Commission d'avoir fait une survaluation des bnfices raliss par les filiales d'Apple se trouvant en Irlande en l'occurrence Apple Sales International (ASI) et Apple Operations Europe (AOE). Selon Dublin, les importantes dcisions qui s'appliquent  ces deux filiales ont t prises aux tats-Unis et par consquent, les bnfices qui en rsultent ne devraient pas leur tre imputs.

L'Irlande a soutenu que  la Commission europenne n'a pas la comptence, selon les rgles en matire d'aide publique,  substituer de faon unilatrale la politique fiscale d'un tat membre par son propre point de vue. 

Une situation qui a t gnratrice de tension en Europe. Face au peu dempressement de lIrlande de rcuprer les impts prsums dApple, Bruxelles a lanc une action en justice contre lIrlande en octobre 2017. Aussi, dbut dcembre 2017, le gouvernement irlandais a annonc avoir trouv un accord avec lditeur diOS afin de commencer  collecter dbut 2018 les 13 milliards deuros rclams par Bruxelles.

Il a fallu attendre septembre 2018 pour que ce montant soit entirement collect, bien qu'il tait toujours possible qu'Apple puisse rcuprer l'argent.

Fin septembre 2019, Apple a lanc un recours juridictionnel contre l'ordre de la Commission europenne de payer ces 13 milliards deuros darrirs dimpts dans le cadre de la campagne de rpression mene par lUE contre lvasion fiscale des multinationales.


Le 15 juillet 2020, le Tribunal de lUnion europenne a dcid d'annuler la dcision de la Commission sur des rulings fiscaux irlandais en faveur dApple. Et d'expliquer :

 En 2016, la Commission a adopt une dcision portant sur deux rulings fiscaux mis par l'administration fiscale irlandaise (Irish Revenue) le 29 janvier 1991 et le 23 mai 2007 en faveur d'Apple Sales International (ASI) et dApple Operations Europe (AOE), qui taient constitues en tant que socits de droit irlandais, mais ntaient pas rsidentes fiscales irlandaises. Les rulings fiscaux contests approuvaient les mthodes utilises par ASI et AOE pour dterminer leurs bnfices imposables en Irlande, affrents aux activits commerciales de leurs succursales irlandaises respectives. Le ruling de 1991 est rest en vigueur jusqu'en 2007, lorsqu'il a t remplac par le ruling de 2007. Le ruling de 2007 est rest en vigueur jusqu' la mise en place de la nouvelle structure d'entreprise d'Apple en Irlande en 2014

 Par sa dcision, la Commission a estim que les rulings fiscaux en question constituaient une aide dtat illgalement mise  excution par l'Irlande. Laide a t dclare incompatible avec le march intrieur. La Commission a exig la rcupration des aides en question. Selon les estimations de la Commission, l'Irlande aurait accord 13 milliards d'euros d'avantages fiscaux illgaux  Apple.

 LIrlande (affaire T-778/16) ainsi que ASI et AOE (affaire T-892/16) ont demand au Tribunal de lUnion europenne dannuler la dcision de la Commission.

 Par son arrt de ce jour, le Tribunal annule la dcision conteste car la Commission nest pas parvenue  dmontrer  suffisance de droit lexistence dun avantage au sens de larticle 107, paragraphe 1, TFUE.

 Selon le Tribunal, cest  tort que la Commission a dclar lexistence dun avantage conomique slectif et, partant, dune aide dtat en faveur dASI et dAOE .

*La Commission europenne a fait appel de cette dcision*

Margrethe Vestager, dsormais vice-prsidente excutive de la Commission europenne, a dclar que la Commission  tudierait attentivement le jugement et rflchirait aux prochaines tapes possibles .

Cette fois-ci, la Commission europenne a dcid de faire appel de cette dcision, la vice-prsidente excutive de l'UE, Margrethe Vestager, affirmant que la Cour  a commis un certain nombre d'erreurs de droit  :

 La Commission a dcid de faire appel devant la Cour europenne de justice de l'arrt du Tribunal de juillet 2020 sur l'affaire des aides d'tat Apple en Irlande, qui annulait la dcision de la Commission d'aot 2016 constatant que l'Irlande accordait des aides d'tat illgales  Apple au moyen d'allgements fiscaux slectifs .

 L'arrt du Tribunal soulve des questions juridiques importantes qui intressent la Commission dans son application des rgles en matire d'aides d'tat aux affaires de planification fiscale. La Commission considre galement respectueusement que, dans son arrt, le Tribunal a commis un certain nombre d'erreurs de droit. Pour cette raison, la Commission porte cette affaire devant la Cour europenne de justice.

 Faire en sorte que toutes les entreprises, grandes et petites, paient leur juste part d'impts reste une priorit absolue pour la Commission. Le Tribunal a confirm  plusieurs reprises le principe selon lequel, si les tats membres sont comptents pour dterminer leur lgislation fiscale, ils doivent le faire dans le respect du droit de l'Union, y compris des rgles en matire d'aides d'tat. Si les tats membres accordent  certaines entreprises multinationales des avantages fiscaux non disponibles  leurs rivaux, cela nuit  une concurrence loyale dans l'Union europenne en violation des rgles en matire d'aides d'tat.

 Nous devons continuer  utiliser tous les outils  notre disposition pour nous assurer que les entreprises paient leur juste part d'impts. Sinon, les deniers publics et les citoyens sont privs de fonds pour des investissements indispensables - dont le besoin est encore plus aigu aujourd'hui pour soutenir la reprise conomique de l'Europe. Nous devons poursuivre nos efforts pour mettre en place la lgislation approprie pour liminer les lacunes et garantir la transparence. Il reste donc encore du travail  faire, notamment pour s'assurer que toutes les entreprises, y compris les entreprises numriques, paient leur juste part d'impts l o elles sont lgitimement dues. 

Un porte-parole d'Apple a dclar dans un communiqu par courrier lectronique que lentreprise allait examiner l'appel de la commission lorsqu'il le recevrait, ajoutant que la socit avait toujours respect la loi en Irlande et dans d'autres pays o elle opre.  Le Tribunal a catgoriquement annul laffaire de la Commission en juillet et les faits nont pas chang depuis , a dclar le porte-parole.  Cette affaire n'a jamais port sur le montant de l'impt que nous payons, mais plutt sur l'endroit o nous sommes tenus de le payer. 

Le ministre irlandais des Finances, Paschal Donohoe, a dclar vendredi  l'Irish Times que l'appel tait  attendu  et qu'il faudrait probablement  encore plusieurs annes avant que cette question ne soit rgle davantage .

Sources : Commission europenne, Irish Times

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La Commission europenne fait appel de la dcision du Tribunal de l'UE d'annuler la demande de remboursement des 13 Mds  infligs  Apple,*
*au titre des avantages fiscaux offerts par l'Irlande * 

Fin aot 2016, Apple a t somm par la Commission europenne de verser une somme de 13 milliards deuros  lIrlande pour avantages fiscaux illgaux. C'est en Irlande que se trouve le sige d'Apple en Europe, et c'est l que l'entreprise enregistre tous les bnfices raliss dans cette zone gographique.

Daprs Margrethe Vestager, qui tait alors commissaire charge de la politique de concurrence, les avantages fiscaux accords  Apple ont permis  la socit de payer beaucoup moins d'impts que les autres socits pendant de nombreuses annes. Ce traitement slectif aurait permis  Apple de se voir appliquer un taux d'imposition effectif de 1 % sur ses bnfices europens en 2003 ; lequel taux aurait diminu jusqu' 0,005 % en 2014, daprs Margrethe Vestager.

LIrlande et Apple ont fait appel de cette dcision. Le gouvernement irlandais a affirm quApple n'a jamais bnfici de traitement de faveur et que le traitement fiscal qui lui a t appliqu respecte bien les normes en vigueur en Irlande. Par ailleurs, il a accus la Commission d'avoir fait une survaluation des bnfices raliss par les filiales d'Apple se trouvant en Irlande en l'occurrence Apple Sales International (ASI) et Apple Operations Europe (AOE). Selon Dublin, les importantes dcisions qui s'appliquent  ces deux filiales ont t prises aux tats-Unis et par consquent, les bnfices qui en rsultent ne devraient pas leur tre imputs.

L'Irlande a soutenu que  la Commission europenne n'a pas la comptence, selon les rgles en matire d'aide publique,  substituer de faon unilatrale la politique fiscale d'un tat membre par son propre point de vue. 

Une situation qui a t gnratrice de tension en Europe. Face au peu dempressement de lIrlande de rcuprer les impts prsums dApple, Bruxelles a lanc une action en justice contre lIrlande en octobre 2017. Aussi, dbut dcembre 2017, le gouvernement irlandais a annonc avoir trouv un accord avec lditeur diOS afin de commencer  collecter dbut 2018 les 13 milliards deuros rclams par Bruxelles.

Il a fallu attendre septembre 2018 pour que ce montant soit entirement collect, bien qu'il tait toujours possible qu'Apple puisse rcuprer l'argent.

Fin septembre 2019, Apple a lanc un recours juridictionnel contre l'ordre de la Commission europenne de payer ces 13 milliards deuros darrirs dimpts dans le cadre de la campagne de rpression mene par lUE contre lvasion fiscale des multinationales.


*Le tribunal annule la dcision*

Le 15 juillet 2020, le Tribunal de lUnion europenne a dcid d'annuler la dcision de la Commission sur des rulings fiscaux irlandais en faveur dApple. Et d'expliquer :

 En 2016, la Commission a adopt une dcision portant sur deux rulings fiscaux mis par l'administration fiscale irlandaise (Irish Revenue) le 29 janvier 1991 et le 23 mai 2007 en faveur d'Apple Sales International (ASI) et dApple Operations Europe (AOE), qui taient constitues en tant que socits de droit irlandais, mais ntaient pas rsidentes fiscales irlandaises. Les rulings fiscaux contests approuvaient les mthodes utilises par ASI et AOE pour dterminer leurs bnfices imposables en Irlande, affrents aux activits commerciales de leurs succursales irlandaises respectives. Le ruling de 1991 est rest en vigueur jusqu'en 2007, lorsqu'il a t remplac par le ruling de 2007. Le ruling de 2007 est rest en vigueur jusqu' la mise en place de la nouvelle structure d'entreprise d'Apple en Irlande en 2014

 Par sa dcision, la Commission a estim que les rulings fiscaux en question constituaient une aide dtat illgalement mise  excution par l'Irlande. Laide a t dclare incompatible avec le march intrieur. La Commission a exig la rcupration des aides en question. Selon les estimations de la Commission, l'Irlande aurait accord 13 milliards d'euros d'avantages fiscaux illgaux  Apple.

 LIrlande (affaire T-778/16) ainsi que ASI et AOE (affaire T-892/16) ont demand au Tribunal de lUnion europenne dannuler la dcision de la Commission.

 Par son arrt de ce jour, le Tribunal annule la dcision conteste, car la Commission nest pas parvenue  dmontrer  suffisance de droit lexistence dun avantage au sens de larticle 107, paragraphe 1, TFUE.

 Selon le Tribunal, cest  tort que la Commission a dclar lexistence dun avantage conomique slectif et, partant, dune aide dtat en faveur dASI et dAOE .

*La Commission europenne a fait appel de cette dcision*

Fin septembre 2020, la Commission europenne a indiqu son intention de faire appel de cette dcision, la vice-prsidente excutive de l'UE, Margrethe Vestager, affirmant que la Cour  a commis un certain nombre d'erreurs de droit  :

 La Commission a dcid de faire appel devant la Cour europenne de justice de l'arrt du Tribunal de juillet 2020 sur l'affaire des aides d'tat Apple en Irlande, qui annulait la dcision de la Commission d'aot 2016 constatant que l'Irlande accordait des aides d'tat illgales  Apple au moyen d'allgements fiscaux slectifs .

 L'arrt du Tribunal soulve des questions juridiques importantes qui intressent la Commission dans son application des rgles en matire d'aides d'tat aux affaires de planification fiscale. La Commission considre galement respectueusement que, dans son arrt, le Tribunal a commis un certain nombre d'erreurs de droit. Pour cette raison, la Commission porte cette affaire devant la Cour europenne de justice.

 Faire en sorte que toutes les entreprises, grandes et petites, paient leur juste part d'impts reste une priorit absolue pour la Commission. Le Tribunal a confirm  plusieurs reprises le principe selon lequel, si les tats membres sont comptents pour dterminer leur lgislation fiscale, ils doivent le faire dans le respect du droit de l'Union, y compris des rgles en matire d'aides d'tat. Si les tats membres accordent  certaines entreprises multinationales des avantages fiscaux non disponibles  leurs rivaux, cela nuit  une concurrence loyale dans l'Union europenne en violation des rgles en matire d'aides d'tat.

 Nous devons continuer  utiliser tous les outils  notre disposition pour nous assurer que les entreprises paient leur juste part d'impts. Sinon, les deniers publics et les citoyens sont privs de fonds pour des investissements indispensables - dont le besoin est encore plus aigu aujourd'hui pour soutenir la reprise conomique de l'Europe. Nous devons poursuivre nos efforts pour mettre en place la lgislation approprie pour liminer les lacunes et garantir la transparence. Il reste donc encore du travail  faire, notamment pour s'assurer que toutes les entreprises, y compris les entreprises numriques, paient leur juste part d'impts l o elles sont lgitimement dues. 

*Bruxelles poursuit son offensive*

La Commission europenne vient officiellement d'annoncer qu'elle faisait appel de la dcision du Tribunal de l'Union europenne d'annuler la demande de remboursement des 13 milliards d'euros infligs  Apple au titre des avantages fiscaux offerts par l'Irlande.

Dans son pourvoi publi au Journal officiel de l'Union europenne, elle dnonce en effet plusieurs  erreurs de droit . Selon elle, le Tribunal n'aurait pas correctement valu l'analyse de l'UE et aurait galement mal interprt les questions de proprit intellectuelle :  Le fait pour le Tribunal de ne pas avoir procd  un juste examen de la structure et du contenu de la dcision litigieuse, ainsi que des explications de la Commission dveloppes dans ses actes de procdure, sur les fonctions exerces par les siges et les succursales irlandaises, constitue un vice de procdure .

Source : Journal officiel de l'Union europenne

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le statut de l'Irlande en tant que paradis fiscal pour les GAFA prend fin,*
*le pays a sign un accord avec l'UE visant  rduire l'vasion fiscale.*

*L'Irlande a annonc jeudi qu'elle rejoindrait un accord international qui fixe les impts sur les bnfices des socits multinationales  un taux minimum de 15 %. Il s'agit d'un changement majeur pour le pays qui est le sige europen de nombreuses grandes socits pharmaceutiques amricaines, ainsi que d'entreprises technologiques, dont Google, Apple et Facebook. Au total, 136 pays se sont accords pour imposer une taxation minimale  15 % sur les multinationales, a annonc vendredi l'OCDE, aprs les ralliements de l'Irlande, l'Estonie et de la Hongrie.*

La Rpublique d'Irlande a adhr aux plans de l'Organisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomique visant  crer des lois fiscales harmonises qui empchent les grandes entreprises technologiques de rduire leurs factures en exerant officiellement leurs activits dans des juridictions  faible fiscalit.

La loi irlandaise a permis  Apple, Google, Amazon, Microsoft et d'autres d'utiliser des arrangements lgaux (certains connus sous le nom de  Double irlandais et sandwich hollandais ) pour rduire considrablement leurs factures fiscales. Le pays l'a fait dans le cadre d'une stratgie d'attraction des investissements, et cela a fonctionn : l'Irlande s'est retrouve avec de grands bureaux et de nombreux emplois.

La technique  Double irlandais et sandwich hollandais  consiste  exploiter les diffrences de taxation entre pays ainsi que les failles prsentes dans les lgislations, afin de diminuer au maximum l'impt des socits. Globalement, trois filiales sont cres par la multinationale. Deux filiales en Irlande, l'une ayant une activit relle sur le territoire (principe de l'tablissement stable), l'autre une holding ayant son sige social hors Europe. Une autre holding, cette fois-ci europenne, est galement cre aux Pays-Bas. Le principe de base pour une multinationale est de pouvoir transfrer une partie de ses bnfices, sous forme de royalties ou autre, de sa filiale irlandaise vers sa holding hollandaise, puis vers sa holding non europenne. Une fois ces tapes effectues, les bnfices sont rapatris dans la juridiction du sige social de la holding non europenne, souvent un paradis fiscal.


Cela n'tait pas au got d'autres pays, car ces pratiques comptables ont vu le peu de taxe paye se retrouver dans des juridictions autres que celles o les consommateurs consomment rellement les produits de Big Tech. Les gouvernements ont donc estim qu'ils manquaient d'argent.

Un effort pluriannuel de l'OCDE a cherch  mettre fin  de telles pratiques, par le biais du _Projet sur l'rosion de la base d'imposition et le transfert de bnfices_ . L'objectif principal de ce projet est de crer un taux d'imposition effectif global minimum de 15 % sur les socits pour les multinationales dont le chiffre d'affaires dpasse 750 millions d'euros.

L'OCDE explique que lrosion de la base dimposition et le transfert de bnfices (BEPS) dsignent les stratgies de planification fiscale qui exploitent les failles et les diffrences dans les rgles fiscales en vue de transfrer artificiellement des bnfices dans des pays  fiscalit faible ou nulle o lentreprise nexerce gure dactivit relle, voire aucune, avec pour consquences :
un montant de limpt sur les socits faible ou nul ;un manque  gagner annuel pour les pouvoirs publics compris entre 100 et 240 milliards USD, soit lquivalent de 4  10 % des recettes gnres par cet impt au niveau mondial.
*L'Irlande se joint au mouvement*

Jeudi 7 octobre, l'Irlande a dcid de faire partie du mouvement, portant le total des pays signataires  136. C'est vendredi, avant une runion  l'OCDE entre les 140 pays qui ngocient ses termes depuis plusieurs annes, que l'Irlande a sign l'accord. Le Kenya, le Nigeria, le Pakistan et le Sri Lanka nont pas rejoint cet accord. Le Pakistan, pourtant inscrit dans une prcdente liste de pays signataires, ne figure plus non plus dans celle de vendredi. 

Le plan appelle les entreprises mondiales  payer des impts dans les pays o leurs produits ou services sont vendus, mme s'ils n'y ont pas de prsence physique, et s'appliquerait aux entreprises multinationales dont les revenus sont suprieurs  750 millions d'euros. Pour les entreprises dont le chiffre d'affaires est infrieur  750 millions d'euros, le taux de 12,5 % resterait en vigueur en Irlande.

Le ministre irlandais des Finances, Paschal Donohoe, a salu le changement :

 Le gouvernement a examin aujourd'hui la question de l'adhsion de l'Irlande au consensus international sur une srie de rformes de grande envergure du cadre mondial d'imposition des socits rsultant du dernier cycle de discussions de l'Organisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques - l'OCDE.

 Notre objectif au cours des dernires semaines a t d'obtenir les changements ncessaires pour assurer la certitude, la stabilit et la certitude dans le cadre rvis et pour garantir que nos intrts stratgiques ont t protgs. Je pense que nous avons maintenant atteint ce point et  la suite d'une discussion dtaille au cabinet aujourd'hui, le gouvernement a approuv ma recommandation que l'Irlande se joigne au consensus international qui garantit certaines priorits importantes pour l'Irlande.

 Rejoindre cet accord est une dcision importante pour la prochaine tape de la politique industrielle de l'Irlande - une dcision qui garantira que l'Irlande fait partie de la solution en ce qui concerne le futur cadre fiscal international. Il s'agit d'une dcision sense et pragmatique prise par le gouvernement dans l'intrt de l'Irlande et, en fin de compte, une dcision qui fournira les conditions ncessaires pour offrir une certitude  long terme aux entreprises et aux investisseurs au profit de plusieurs milliers d'employs  travers l'Irlande.

 Rejoindre cet accord est une dcision srieuse et significative. Le gouvernement et moi-mme avons examin cela trs attentivement, comme nous l'avons fait en juillet en ne signant pas. Il s'agit d'une dcision sense et pragmatique prise par le gouvernement dans l'intrt de l'Irlande et, en fin de compte, une dcision qui fournira les conditions ncessaires pour offrir une certitude  long terme aux entreprises et aux investisseurs au profit de plusieurs milliers d'employs  travers l'Irlande.

 En prenant cette dcision, le Gouvernement prend dment en considration les volutions fiscales  l'chelle internationale  les projets de mise en uvre au sein de l'Union europenne, mais aussi notamment aux tats-Unis o un dbat est en cours au Congrs amricain sur l'volution de leur systme fiscal afin que les Les tats-Unis sont aligns sur le rsultat de l'accord de l'OCDE. Cela sera galement important pour la scurit des contribuables en Irlande tant donn l'investissement important des multinationales amricaines ici.

 Bien que ce consensus entre les pays de l'OCDE soit une tape importante vers la mise en uvre d'un nouveau cadre fiscal international et que la dcision du gouvernement irlandais aujourd'hui apportera un nouvel lan au processus, il reste encore beaucoup de travail technique  effectuer sur le nouveau cadre modle. Mais je suis convaincu que les intrts de l'Irlande sont mieux servis dans le cadre de l'accord grce  mes contacts et ngociations avec les parties prenantes internationales en Europe, aux tats-Unis et au-del .

D'aprs un sondage command par The Irish Times, une large partie des Irlandais tait favorable  un maintien du taux d'impt sur les socits  12,5%, qui a permis au pays de connatre une croissance conomique rapide sur les vingt dernires annes. L'accord a suscit les critiques de l'ONG Oxfam, qui a dplor jeudi que  ce qui aurait pu tre un accord historique pour mettre fin  l're des paradis fiscaux devient un rafistolage de pays riches  la place .

 La proposition d'un taux d'imposition (minimum) mondial fix  15% va largement servir les pays riches et augmenter les ingalits. Le G7 et l'Union europenne vont rcuprer les deux tiers des nouvelles recettes fiscales mais les pays les plus pauvres seulement 3% alors qu'ils reprsentent plus d'un tiers de la population mondiale , a dplor Susana Ruiz, responsable des politiques fiscales chez Oxfam.

*Une entre en vigueur en 2023*

Quoiqu'il en soit, si tout se passe comme prvu, cette harmonisation de limpt sur les socits devrait entrer en vigueur en 2023 :  La rforme majeure du systme fiscal international finalise aujourdhui  lOCDE permettra de garantir lapplication dun taux dimposition minimum de 15 % aux entreprises multinationales  compter de 2023 , a indiqu lOCDE dans un communiqu. 

En thorie, cela devrait signifier que les gouvernements pourront renflouer leur caisse et avoir donc une manne qui pourrait servir  rembourser les dettes colossales contractes pour maintenir les conomies  flot pendant les priodes de confinement et restrictions dues  COVID tandis que les bnfices de Big Tech ont grimp en flche.

 La politique fiscale internationale est une chose complexe, mais le langage obscur de l'accord d'aujourd'hui masque la simplicit et l'ampleur des enjeux , a ragi la secrtaire amricaine au Trsor Janet Yellen, se flicitant de cet  accomplissement .  Il s'agit d'un grand un pas en avant pour rendre notre systme fiscal plus quitable , s'est flicite de son ct la prsidente de la Commission europenne Ursula Von der Leyen.

Le ministre franais de l'conomie, Bruno Le Maire, a pour sa part salu  un accomplissement majeur, dcisif  et affirm vouloir traduire en acte juridique cet accord international au cours de la prsidence franaise de l'Union europenne, au premier semestre 2022. 

Pour mmoire, un accord sur les grandes lignes d'une fiscalit internationale avait t trouv en juillet. Cette fois-ci, il tait question de dfinir des paramtres techniques, qui ont fait l'objet d'pres ngociations entre tats tant donn les stratgies fiscales nationales trs varies. Le palier des 15 % a t atteint jeudi avec le ralliement de l'Irlande et de l'Estonie, deux pays qui s'taient montrs jusque-l rticents  apposer leur signature.

Au cours des dernires dcennies, l'Irlande a servi d'abri fiscal  de nombreuses grandes entreprises technologiques, grce  son faible taux d'imposition des socits. Les entreprises crent gnralement des filiales irlandaises de leurs entreprises qui licencient leur proprit intellectuelle, sur lesquelles la filiale paie des redevances. Quelque 800 entreprises amricaines sont implantes en Irlande, selon la Chambre de commerce amricaine d'Irlande, employant environ 180 000 personnes. Apple a ouvert sa premire usine en Irlande en 1980 et emploie aujourd'hui quelque 6 000 personnes sur son campus de la ville de Cork. Facebook a tabli son sige international  Dublin en 2008, et Google a annonc que son sige europen serait en Irlande en 2003.

Sources : OCDE, dclaration du ministre Donohoe, communiqu du gouvernement irlandais

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Bonne opration pour renflouer les caisses des Etats et rembourser les dettes colossales contractes pour maintenir les conomies  flot pendant les priodes de confinement et restrictions dues  COVID tandis que les bnfices de Big Tech ont grimp en flche ?
 ::fleche::  L'Irlande va passer d'un taux d'imposition de 12,5 %  15 % pour les entreprises multinationales dont les revenus sont suprieurs  750 millions d'euros. Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous le point de vue de Susana Ruiz, responsable des politiques fiscales chez Oxfam, qui indique que  la proposition d'un taux d'imposition (minimum) mondial fix  15% va largement servir les pays riches et augmenter les ingalits. Le G7 et l'Union europenne vont rcuprer les deux tiers des nouvelles recettes fiscales mais les pays les plus pauvres seulement 3% alors qu'ils reprsentent plus d'un tiers de la population mondiale  ?

----------


## calvaire

et qu'en est il des autres pays ? (malte, andorre, luxembourg...) ?

----------


## archqt

Y a un truc qui m'chappe, si j'ai bien compris lorsque le bnfice est fait en France l'entreprise payera au minimum 15%...donc  la limite les autres pays on n'en a rien  faire qu'ils appliquent 1% sur les bnfices faits chez eux cela changera quoi ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> si j'ai bien compris lorsque le bnfice est fait en France l'entreprise payera au minimum 15%...


Les entreprises peuvent s'arranger pour tre dficitaire l o les impts sont levs. (elles peuvent faire en sorte de ne pas faire de bnfice en France)



> La technique  Double irlandais et sandwich hollandais  consiste  exploiter les diffrences de taxation entre pays ainsi que les failles prsentes dans les lgislations, afin de diminuer au maximum l'impt des socits. Globalement, trois filiales sont cres par la multinationale. Deux filiales en Irlande, l'une ayant une activit relle sur le territoire (principe de l'tablissement stable), l'autre une holding ayant son sige social hors Europe. Une autre holding, cette fois-ci europenne, est galement cre aux Pays-Bas. *Le principe de base pour une multinationale est de pouvoir transfrer une partie de ses bnfices, sous forme de royalties ou autre, de sa filiale irlandaise vers sa holding hollandaise, puis vers sa holding non europenne*. Une fois ces tapes effectues, les bnfices sont rapatris dans la juridiction du sige social de la holding non europenne, souvent un paradis fiscal.

----------


## archqt

Au temps pour moi, quand je disais bnfice, *je voulais dire Chiffre d'Affaire*. Il faut taxer les transferts d'argent, sinon quoi qu'il arrive tout le monde ne signera pas le trait...ou alors il faut que l'entreprise puisse prouver que le CA fait en France ne rapporte pas ou peu de bnfices.

----------

